# Bangladesh Revolution News and Updates



## kobiraaz

Mullahs are Not Jamatis, They arent linked with 1971.. However, they have problem with Atheist bloggers who insult Islam and those who control those blog sites. Unfortunately those bloggers are the main organizers of Shahbag protests...... Mullahs have called for Protest and death punishment for all of them... All news, photos and discussion of Ulemas Go in this thread..............
*

Dhaka *













*Comilla*






*Feni*






*Bogra*







*Sylhet*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## kobiraaz

Mullah Influx in Dhaka City..

Police are stopping Buses full of Mullahs from Entering into Dhaka City...

More in Bengali...... Daily Amardesh - ????, ??????????? ?? ?????????? ????, ? ??????? ????, ?? ????? ???? ???? ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

Kobiraz, I would object to use the term "Mullah", often this is used as derogatory term. Would you please change the title. That is my request.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kalu_miah

Go for it Mullah's/Alems and Muslims from all walks of life, take over Dhaka and its streets and fight insult of Islam and the Prophet (SAWS) by atheists.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Srinivas

Who is funding them ??

Saudi Arabia or other rich Gulf countries>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> Who is funding them ??
> 
> Saudi Arabia or other rich Gulf countries>



Funded by own self respect and dedication to faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Skies

Our Mullahs are very peaceful, but they are having a bad name for Pakistani extreme Mullahs.

Thanks, Mullahs for your protest.

Anyway, do they read the blogs on internet?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

1971 issue turned to Religious issue ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

BNP should join them for the punishment of Atheist bloggers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maira La

kobiraaz said:


> *Sylhet*



No different from Shahbag mob. But then again, tit for tat. =)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

KRAIT said:


> 1971 issue turned to Religious issue ?



No, 1971 issues were revived unnecessarily and unduly mostly by *some specific people* who insults religious people. Hence, this conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> No different from Shahbag mob. But then again, tit for tat. =)



They're not gonna get jamai ador by our govt. like hypocrite projonmo bahini....that's the difference  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Would they continue for some days, or just for one day?


----------



## Maira La

PlanetSoldier said:


> They're not gonna get jamai ador by our govt. like hypocrite projonmo bahini....that's the difference  .



Well the Gov can't get hard on them. Bangladeshi society is still a very religious society, especially in the rural areas. They can easily overwhelm the Shahbag mob, if people feel their religious values are being threatened by some atheist revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

I don't think the Mullah revolution should be taken that much seriously, These guys are protesting about some atheist bloggers who are in hand full.

Where are shahbag square is all about the attack on humanity and Bengal ethnicity.


----------



## kobiraaz

idune said:


> Kobiraz, I would object to use the term "Mullah", often this is used as derogatory term. Would you please change the title. That is my request.



Sorry I cant Change it.. Only admins Can... by the way Mullah is not a derogatory term, Ignore Indians... .... But if you want to change request it to an Admin... 
 @nuclearpak sir could you please change the title to " Alem Olama Revolution News and Updates"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

lets see awami league tackle them. RIP shahbag!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Ojana said:


> Anyway, do they read the blogs on internet?



*nope, I think thats where Jamatis worked.... *


----------



## scholseys

Ojana said:


> BNP should join them for the punishment of Atheist bloggers



its unnecessary, Mullah express is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Daily star mentioned them as Bigots, let's them give a lesson to Daily star.

And Prothom alo is a mouth piece of susil samaj, never utters a word for Alem Samaj.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Again they are less than 5% against remaining 95%.


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> They're not gonna get jamai ador by our govt. like hypocrite projonmo bahini....that's the difference  .



awami league wouldn't dare, if they do, you can consider awami league's days are numbered. One police charge on these protestors and the media will paint awami league as anti islamic, nastic awami league. They dug their own graves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> I don't think the Mullah revolution should be taken that much seriously, These guys are protesting about some atheist bloggers who are in hand full.
> 
> Where are shahbag square is all about the attack on humanity and Bengal ethnicity.



Tomorrow is the Big day for Ulema protest... lets see.......... By the way Shahbag protest ended today... Most probably they ran away fearing Mullah backlash......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

KRAIT said:


> 1971 issue turned to Religious issue ?



That is the confusion in the society of BD.....They are not sure where should they go...You can easily see it being reflected in PDF itself...


----------



## scholseys

hope the mullah express juggernaut pays a visit to shahbag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

There is also news that new political party in the making. Details are sketchy at the moment, more to come....Nonetheless more shock and awe waiting for Shahbagh fascists...you see their number already gone down here..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> There is also news that new political party in the making. Details are sketchy at the moment, more to come....Nonetheless more shock and awe waiting for Shahbagh fascists...you see their number already gone down here..



Party from what? which group? mullah group or shahbag group?


----------



## Skies

Blasphemy inside like minded friend circle is understandable, but in public is not acceptable, hence, should be punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> awami league wouldn't dare, if they do, you can consider awami league's days are numbered. One police charge on these protestors and the media will paint awami league as anti islamic, nastic awami league. They dug their own graves



Instead media might portray the religious guys as anti-Islamic, last some day we've been seeing how shameless our media is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> No different from Shahbag mob. But then again, tit for tat. =)



Very Good point bro, I hope few Shahbagi guests are visiting this thead and getting a mirror image of themselves.... 

Justice System is an important pillar of a country.. You cant achieve that on streets paralyzing city life....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

As I've said before, those are the kind of guys you really do NOT want to pi$$ off. Especially when it comes to religion. 

There are many smaller Islamic parties that are in no way associated with Jamaat, nor share their Cold War-era views.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

This shahbag mob has has made a fool out of the Bangladeshi society. These mobs should be punished. NASTIK BLOGGER'DER FASHI CHAI!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

kobiraaz said:


> Tomorrow is the Big day for Ulema protest... lets see.......... By the way Shahbag protest ended today... Most probably they ran away fearing Mullah backlash......





kobiraaz said:


> Tomorrow is the Big day for Ulema protest... lets see.......... By the way Shahbag protest ended today... Most probably they ran away fearing Mullah backlash......



I don't think there is any emotional backing for this protest. 

These guys are protesting about some aethist bloggers participated in a protest. 

Is this a serious problem or people of BD that much religious and not tolerant??

This movement is definitely funded by some radical religious forces.

Is this movement bigger than the protests which occurred when some body made a film insulting Mohammed??

Some show of strength with out any emotional reason nothing more.


----------



## XTREME

O Mulleah chor de ilm kitaban da
Kive cha lein baar azaban da
Wuzu kar le shoq sharaban da
Tede ander bahar paleeti hai 

(Bulleh Shah R.A.)


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> As I've said before, those are the kind of guys you really do NOT want to pi$$ off. Especially when it comes to religion.
> 
> There are many smaller Islamic parties that are in no way associated with Jamaat, nor share their Cold War-era views.



Man these blogs written by that moron personally insulted me and i am quite secular in nature. He was bound to be dead, lets say i was in dhaka and i met this atheist knob jock and i knew about his doings, i'd kick his ***.



sukhoi_30MKI said:


> I don't think there is any emotional backing for this protest.
> 
> These guys are protesting about some aethist bloggers participated in a protest.
> 
> Is this a serious problem or people of BD that much religious and not tolerant??
> 
> This movement is definitely funded by some radical religious forces.
> 
> Is this movement bigger than the protests which occurred when some body made a film insulting Mohammed??
> 
> Some show of strength with out any emotional reason nothing more.


now you are bringing your islamophobia in this forum. When those godless creatures start a protest, its the 'people's' revolution, when religious folks, who's faith and religion are assaulted and when the come to the street, its part of a 'conspiracy'. Take your islamophobia else where.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Indians are worried because jammat will throw away the Indian Governor of BD Sheikh Hasina....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

feeling an impulse to join them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

Ojana said:


> feeling an impulse to join them



allahuakbar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rana4pak

Gigawatt said:


> Again they are less than 5% against remaining 95%.


95% are indoos in bd according to u?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Ojana said:


> Our Mullahs are very peaceful, but they are having a bad name for Pakistani extreme Mullahs.
> 
> Thanks, Mullahs for your protest.
> 
> Anyway,_ do they read the blogs on internet?_


Why would mullahs waste their times in internet and blogs.
Nastik propgandaic shibirs given them the news and inspiration and now they r on streets.


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> Why would mullahs waste their times in internet and blogs.
> Nastik propgandaic shibirs given them the news and inspiration and now they r on streets.



I see fear in your post, fear of your dearest awami league's demise.



Rana4pak said:


> 95% are indoos in bd according to u?


Its bharath hindu matha's supa powa statistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Rana4pak said:


> 95% are indoos in bd according to u?



95-10(non islamic religion)=85% pure muslim + 5% fake muslim


----------



## Skies

madx said:


> Why would mullahs waste their times in internet and blogs.
> Nastik propgandaic shibirs given them the news and inspiration and now they r on streets.



To check whether Shibir is lying on Naskit, or this is the truth, otherwise with they would feel pawned as like Shabagh mob. I do not want any one to be sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Sheikh Hasina Declared Unwanted in West Bengal, India*

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2475;&#2503;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2438;&#2527;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2519;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

??? ???????? ??????????? ????? ???? ??? ?? :: ????? ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

madx said:


> 95-10(non islamic religion)=85% pure muslim + 5% fake muslim



what % of Hindu are in Bangladesh....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

KRAIT said:


> 1971 issue turned to Religious issue ?



As usual. Are you surprised. That is how Mumtaz Quadri got elevated to "hero-hood" after he murdered Salman Taseer. 
So its easy to first bring up Blasphemy and Apostasy. Then issue death warrants around. Then execute them.
Deja Vu.


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> *Shaikh Hasina Declared Unwanted in West Bengal, India*
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2475;&#2503;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2438;&#2527;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2519;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> ??? ???????? ??????????? ????? ???? ??? ?? :: ????? ????????
> 
> *Shaikh Hasina Declared Unwanted in West Bengal, India*
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2475;&#2503;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2438;&#2527;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2519;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> ??? ???????? ??????????? ????? ???? ??? ?? :: ????? ????????







Fahad Khan 2 said:


> what % of Hindu are in Bangladesh....



too many.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

kobiraaz said:


> *Shaikh Hasina Declared Unwanted in West Bengal, India*
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2404;



O My God O My God, Joi Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> Party from what? which group? mullah group or shahbag group?



not for shahbagh fascist but what I know so far not going to help BNP and its inactive stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

aazidane said:


> I see fear in your post, fear of your dearest awami league's demise.
> 
> 
> Its bharath hindu matha's supa powa statistic.



Dont be fool where were the mullahs before the shabagh protest.If there were any posts against islam why any shibir or any mullahs raised a voice.
It clearly shows its a propaganda drama made by shibir. Who is getting beneficiary from this.
If the mullahs r that dumb so be it. We will see what it turns.


----------



## Rana4pak

Capt.Popeye said:


> As usual. Are you surprised. That is how Mumtaz Quadri got elevated to "hero-hood" after he murdered Salman Taseer.
> So its easy to first bring up Blasphemy and Apostasy. Then issue death warrants around. Then execute them.
> Deja Vu.


Mamoo samjotha express incident done by ur hero-hood cow urine drink :-(,


----------



## idune

Kobiraz, its time to collect information and expose tv channels which were over excited and helped shahbagh nastik and facists to incite hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> Dont be fool where were the mullahs before the shabagh protest.If there were any posts against islam why any shibir or any mullahs raised a voice.
> It clearly shows its a propaganda drama made by shibir. Who is getting beneficiary from this.
> If the mullahs r that dumb so be it. We will see what it turns.



Big Red baboon bollox! their godless activities came to light when that godless knobjock was hacked 8 times and people start investigating him. He was not even part of the group that started shahbag, the fact that your bal made him a national hero by giving that godless knob jock a janaza with joy babu attending it made it worse.. if he hadn't recieved a janaza then shahbag would still be alive and kicking....now take your alwami league hindu propaganda else where.



idune said:


> not for shahbagh fascist but what I know so far not going to help BNP and its inactive stand.



too late for that happening, they can create all the parties they want. Shahbag was supposed to be awami league's B team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

aazidane said:


> too many.....



9.6% of the population, according to the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics. wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

madx said:


> Dont be fool where were the mullahs before the shabagh protest.If there were any posts against islam why any shibir or any mullahs raised a voice.
> It clearly shows its a propaganda drama made by shibir. Who is getting beneficiary from this.
> If the mullahs r that dumb so be it. We will see what it turns.



Go say your bag of lie infront of Baitul Mukarram, may be there will some forgiveness for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Rana4pak said:


> Mamoo samjotha express incident done by ur hero-hood cow urine drink :-(,



Abe Laloo; yeh kya Angrezi mei likhe ho kya?


----------



## Mattrixx

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> 9.6% of the population, according to the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics. wiki



yeah we r living peacefully wilth so many religion like
Islam(shya sunny),hindu,budhist, christian and jamat.


----------



## INDIC

Rana4pak said:


> 95% are indoos in bd according to u?



The figure was given by Multiple Bangladshis here. You look new on this BD section.


----------



## scholseys

Gigawatt said:


> The figure was given by Multiple Bangladshis here. You look new on this BD section.



one bangladeshi who hasnt been to bd in 10 years and has no ground realities. its funny how before shahbag the indians in this forum tried to paint us as extremists and now the opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Eta Shah Jalal er desh, eta Shah Paran er desh, eta 14 koti tauhidi Muslim Janatar desh

*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=541590492539128

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

Representatives of religion of peace calling for gruesome death of infidels.


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> *Eta Shah Jalal er desh, eta Shah Paran er desh, eta 14 koti tauhidi Muslim Janatar desh
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=541590492539128



eta bokar shorger desh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> eta bokar shorger desh.



Yeah i know you  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> I don't think there is any emotional backing for this protest.
> 
> These guys are protesting about some aethist bloggers participated in a protest.
> 
> Is this a serious problem or people of BD that much religious and not tolerant??
> 
> This movement is definitely funded by some radical religious forces.
> 
> Is this movement bigger than the protests which occurred when some body made a film insulting Mohammed??
> 
> Some show of strength with out any emotional reason nothing more.





aazidane said:


> Man these blogs written by that moron personally insulted me and i am quite secular in nature. He was bound to be dead, lets say i was in dhaka and i met this atheist knob jock and i knew about his doings, i'd kick his ***.



It's not just some blogs or some crap. 

The gathering at Shahbag not only wants to ban Jamaat, but a complete ban on ALL religious-based parties. 

The other religious parties are small and numerous, but when put together, they are pretty big and have a lot of support. And as I have said before, they are in no way associated with Jamaat. 

You get the picture. 



madx said:


> Why would mullahs waste their times in internet and blogs.



Same question: Why are you wasting your time on the Internet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

@ShadowFaux @sepoi are you guys going to shahbag tomorrow for jummah followed by the birani and the thanda pani?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

You cannot live in a Muslim majority country and do blasphemy publicly. I myself would go and give them a few punches if i see them. END



sukhoi_30MKI said:


> I don't think there is any emotional backing for this protest.
> 
> These guys are protesting about some aethist bloggers participated in a protest.
> 
> Is this a serious problem or people of BD that much religious and not tolerant??
> 
> This movement is definitely funded by some radical religious forces.
> 
> Is this movement bigger than the protests which occurred when some body made a film insulting Mohammed??
> 
> Some show of strength with out any emotional reason nothing more.



You cannot live in a Muslim majority country and do blasphemy publicly. I myself would go and give them a few punches if i see them. END



Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Indians are worried because jammat will throw away the Indian Governor of BD Sheikh Hasina....



This is not Jamat, read the opening post properly


----------



## Mattrixx

Loki said:


> Same question: Why are you wasting your time on the Internet?



Im to observe circus.
By the way what minority r u. According to ppl here every minority is AL.


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Why would mullahs waste their times in internet and blogs.
> Nastik propgandaic shibirs given them the news and inspiration and now they r on streets.



You have never met shibirs have you? They are one of the nicest people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Demand for the trial of the hate preachers of Shahbag for sedition and crime against humanity

We have no objection whether these bloggers are Muslims or believers in Almighty or not; what concerns us the most is that:

1. These atheist bloggers have assaulted on the faiths of billions of Hindu/Muslim and Christian believers by insulting The Lord.

2. They have hurt the feelings of the 1 billion plus Muslims by using self- made derogatory words and lies against the Holy Prophet (pbuh), all religious faiths and rituals of Islam.

3. Their concerted campaign of hate preaching against the God and the Islam proves that they work for an assigned mission. Surely, they wanted to initiate a civil war by hurting the sentiments of the majority population of Bangladesh and they are working for an anti- state entity.

4. These atheist and anti- Muslim bloggers have crossed the limit of their ' Freedom of Speech' and violently attacked on the human rights of billions of believers.

All the above mentioned crimes are heinous in nature and constitute crimes against humanity and also sedition against the state of Bangladesh; for which they must be arrested immediately and tried by the ICT as their crime and conspiracy may initiate civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

aazidane said:


> one bangladeshi who hasnt been to bd in 10 years and has no ground realities. its funny how before shahbag the indians in this forum tried to paint us as extremists and now the opposite



No Red Queen, many Bangladeshi told me about this 5% thing, not just one.


----------



## scholseys

Gigawatt said:


> No Red Queen, many Bangladeshi told me about this 5% thing, not just one.



hindu bharoth matha statistic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

KRAIT said:


> 1971 issue turned to Religious issue ?



Shahbag andolon was mainly an anti-Islamic campaign by itself, although the reasons were different, the goal wasn't. You can't expect a small gathering and huge uproar backed by media propaganda to actually work and that also against Islam in a Muslim majority nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

BDnews24 poll

AL and Feb 21

Do you agree with BNP leader Moudud Ahmed who claims the Awami League does not believe in the spirit of the Language Movement?

Yes - 58%


No - 42%


Total number of votes: 474

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> Demand for the trial of the hate preachers of Shahbag for sedition and crime against humanity
> 
> We have no objection whether these bloggers are Muslims or believers in Almighty or not; what concerns us the most is that:
> 
> 1. These atheist bloggers have assaulted on the faiths of billions of Hindu/Muslim and Christian believers by insulting The Lord.
> 
> 2. They have hurt the feelings of the 1 billion plus Muslims by using self- made derogatory words and lies against the Holy Prophet (pbuh), all religious faiths and rituals of Islam.
> 
> 3. Their concerted campaign of hate preaching against the God and the Islam proves that they work for an assigned mission. Surely, they wanted to initiate a civil war by hurting the sentiments of the majority population of Bangladesh and they are working for an anti- state entity.
> 
> 4. These atheist and anti- Muslim bloggers have crossed the limit of their ' Freedom of Speech' and violently attacked on the human rights of billions of believers.
> 
> All the above mentioned crimes are heinous in nature and constitute crimes against humanity and also sedition against the state of Bangladesh; for which they must be arrested immediately and tried by the ICT as their crime and conspiracy may initiate civil war.



First thing first, talpatar Sepoi should be arrested for feeding them tehari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> First thing first, talpatar Sepoi should be arrested for feeding them tehari.



somebody find out his name and location, if the government changes, i'd like to put his name under RAB's yaba dealer list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

idune said:


> Kobiraz, I would object to use the term "Mullah", often this is used as derogatory term. Would you please change the title. That is my request.



I thought some Iranian sort of revolution is going to happen


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> somebody find out his name and location, if the government changes, i'd like to put his name under RAB's yaba dealer list.



 well he certainly looks something similar


----------



## Mattrixx

animelive said:


> You have never met shibirs have you? They are one of the nicest people.



Bro I met many of them. They r nice but what they can do to save their a$$ Im seeing that too.
Shibirs r terrorists and young raazakar. They r making propaganda by the name of islam.
U met shibir but not their cadres. Hope that u never meet them.
They r the dangerous ppl on earth.


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> well he certainly looks something similar



thats why i said it



madx said:


> Bro I met many of them. They r nice but what they can do to save their a$$ Im seeing that too.
> Shibirs r terrorists and young raazakar. They r making propaganda by the name of islam.
> U met shibir but not their cadres. Hope that u never meet them.
> They r the dangerous ppl on earth.


did you pee your pants when you met them? you seem terrified by the rise of islam against your fascist godless agenda. You better fear!


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Bro I met many of them. They r nice but what they can do to save their a$$ Im seeing that too.
> Shibirs r terrorists and young raazakar. They r making propaganda by the name of islam.
> U met shibir but not their cadres. Hope that u never meet them.
> They r the dangerous ppl on earth.



What did they exactly do? please inform us too
My cousin is shibir Associate, i met a Shibi MEMBER(highest rank), and then prayed with him too. And Shibirs have every right to protect themselves if they are attacked. But yes i do dislike the street violence. Although if something similar would have happened to AL, the streets would be burning. Logi boitha andolon cholto

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

aazidane said:


> did you pee your pants when you met them? you seem terrified by the rise of islam against your fascist godless agenda. You better fear!



Nare moron not as like u pee everytime and ur mother changes the diaper. Keyboard nurd find something better place for ur oneliner.


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> Nare moron not as like u pee everytime and ur mother changes the diaper. Keyboard nurd find something better place for ur oneliner.



terrified?


----------



## SHAMK9

mullah revolution, telling women what to wear since their existence  (At least in Pakistan)


----------



## idune

SHAMK9 said:


> mullah revolution, telling women what to wear since their existence  (At least in Pakistan)



These alems are not like in Pakistan or elsewhere, they advocates decency and proper cover but they dont go and force someone to wear hijab. That is how things are different in Bangladesh. Also, these alems are in the street to protest insult and attack on Muslims and Islam as a faith. Nothing to do with hijab code.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

aazidane said:


> thats why i said it
> 
> 
> did you pee your pants when you met them? you seem terrified by the rise of islam against your fascist godless agenda. You better fear!



Says the guy living in a godless country!


----------



## scholseys

RiasatKhan said:


> Says the guy living in a godless country!



&#8220; Whereas Canada is founded upon principles that recognize the supremacy of God and the rule of law &#8221;- Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

aazidane said:


> &#8220; Whereas Canada is founded upon principles that recognize the supremacy of God and the rule of law &#8221;- Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms!



20-30% of your compatriots are atheists.Have you started killing them yet?


----------



## Mattrixx

Charge Jamaat For War Crimes
Act before March 26
Youths spur govt; declare fresh programmes till Mar 7 to wind up nonstop 17-day stay-out at Shahbagh 

















Issuing an ultimatum to the government to bring war crimes charges against Jamaat-e-Islami and initiate the legal process by March 26 to ban the party, the Shahbagh protesters yesterday announced a series of countrywide programmes beginning today.

The declaration came at a mammoth rally in the capital's Shahbagh in the evening. The rally wound up the nonstop sit-in that began at the intersection on February 5 demanding capital punishment to all the war criminals.

Late at night, Imran H Sarker, a key organiser of the movement, said, "I announce the end of the rally. I request you to go home and we will see you at 10:00am tomorrow [today]."

However, many people were still at the venue around midnight.

As part of the countrywide programmes, special prayers will be held at mosques after Juma prayers as well as at churches, pagodas and temples today.

Organisers told The Daily Star although the protesters would not keep the Shahbagh intersection occupied for 24 hours from today, they will gather at the venue the day before the war crimes tribunal is to deliver a verdict. The aim of this gathering is to resist any possible violence by Jamaat-Shibir.

Yesterday, the 17th day of the protest which coincided with the Amar Ekushey, all eyes were on the "Gonojagoron Mancha" as the movement held its third grand rally.

Hundreds of thousands thronged the Shahbagh intersection, now known as Projonmo Chattar, to join the rally while million others were glued to the TV at home and abroad.

The programmes announced at the rally include holding more grand rallies, demonstrations and cultural programmes at different parts in Dhaka and other divisional cities.

The protesters, who have all along maintained calm and showed respect for all religious beliefs, began yesterday's programme with the recitation of verses from the Holy Scriptures of the four major religions in the country -- the Quran, Gita, Bible and Tripitaka.

After the recitations, thousands of people, irrespective of faith, age, profession and ethnicity, stood as one and sang the national anthem. The rendition of the national anthem and the recitations from the Scriptures showed, once again, that "religion is personal, but the state is for all".

Giving the ultimatum and announcing the programmes, Imran Sarker, said: &#8220;We want to clearly state that this Gonojagoron Mancha is firm in its demand for justice for war crimes. We hold nothing against any religion. Rather, our struggle is to end the ill politics of Jamaat-Shibir that exploits religion for political gain."

"With a view to banning politics of Jamaat-Shibir, bring war crimes charges against Jamaat-e-Islami under the amended law [The International Crimes (Tribunals) Act, 1973] and start the legal process by March 26," he added.

The spirited protesters, their mood one of unyielding determination, burst into thunderous cheers as he spoke.

People of from all walks of life, mostly dressed in black and imbued with the spirit of the 1952 Language Movement and the 1971 Liberation War, flocked to the Shahbagh intersection to express their solidarity with the protesters. They chanted fiery slogans throughout the day, demanding capital punishment to all the war criminals.

Protesters carried national flags, banners and placards that read: "Death to Razakars" or "Death to war criminals." Many joined the protest directly from the Shaheed Minar.

The crowd stretched from Matsya Bhaban in the east to Kataban intersection in the west and from Hotel Ruposhi Bangla intersection in the north to TSC in the south.

Protesters took to the streets in the afternoon of February 5, hours after Jamaat assistant secretary general Abdul Quader Mollah was sentenced to life in prison for war crimes in 1971. Protesters say a life term is too lenient a punishment for Mollah, known as the "Butcher of Mirpur" for his notorious role in the killing of hundreds during the war.

A group of youths, mostly bloggers and online activists, initiated the movement but it soon turned into a people's movement, spreading across the country.

A mass signature campaign will also begin today and continue till March 7 in and outside the country to register people's solidarity with the six-point demand.

&#8220;In our veins runs the blood of Shurjoshen and Khudiram. I am here driven by their ideologies,&#8221; said Tariq Ali, one of the trustees of the Liberation War Museum.

Jahangirnagar University Vice-chancellor Anwar Hossain, Communist Party of Bangladesh President Mujahidul Islam Selim, Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal leader Shirin Akhter, cultural personalities Nasiruddin Yousuff Bachchu, Mamunur Rashid, Sara Zaker, Asaduzzaman Noor, Rokeya Prachi, Ferdousi Majumdar, Ramendra Majumdar, Tropa Majumdar, and journalist Abed Khan, among others, joined the grand rally.

Although attempts were made to co-opt the movement by certain political quarters, the protesters refused to allow any party to do so.

The stage, said the organisers, belonged to the ordinary citizens, activists and bloggers.

As the mass protests continued, grief descended upon Shahbagh as one of their key organisers, Rajib Haidar, was hacked to death on February 14, allegedly by Jamaat-Shibir men. Another protester, Tariqul Islam Shanto, died of a heart attack while taking part in the on February 18.

As the movement gained momentum and spread across the country, Jamaat-Shibir resorted to a smear campaign against the movement, with the help of a few radical Islamist groups in and outside the BNP-led 18-party alliance and media houses.

Terming Projonmo Chattar anti-Islamic, the anti-liberation forces tried to stir controversy and confusion among the general public.

The demonstrators, however, strongly rejected such allegations and the general public, too, dismissed them as fictitious.

The Daily Star :: Online Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> Kobiraz, I would object to use the term "Mullah", often this is used as derogatory term. Would you please change the title. That is my request.



Agreed. Did not expect this from Kobiraaz. Very disappointing. I would ask to rename it as "Revolution of Taheedi Awam" or something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Prayers, no propaganda
Govt moves not to let any radical groups exploit religion
Hasan Jahid Tusher

The government is ready to tackle any attempt by Jamaat-e-Islami and its allies to stir up religious sentiments against the Shahbagh youths after today's Juma prayers.

Meanwhile, the Shahbagh youths yesterday announced a programme to offer special prayers in mosques across the country after the Juma prayers today for the departed souls of all Liberation War martyrs and those killed by Jamaat and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir since 1971.

Prime Minister's Special Assistant Mahbubul Alam Hanif told The Daily Star that mosques across the country had been told that clerics would be free to give any religious speech, not any hate speech, after the Juma prayers.

Sources in the home ministry said if any attempt is made to create chaos in any area today, the authorities will consider restrictions on the movement of more than three persons in a group.

According to law enforcement agencies, forces would be deployed near all important mosques to avert any untoward incidents.

The government has held talks with dozens of clerics in the last two days over Jamaat's smear campaign against the Shahbagh youths, and urged them not to buy into the propaganda, said the sources.

In the meantime, Islamic Foundation has taken steps to prevent Jamaat from using any of its mosques -- nearly 40,000 across the country -- for the smear campaign against the Shahbagh movement, said sources.

It sent two representatives to Chittagong to hold talks with Moulana Ahmad Shafi, chief of Hefazat-e-Islam that got published advertisements in three newspapers a couple of days ago with anti-Islami contents.

The radical Islamist organisation claimed that the contents were posted on the internet by bloggers involved in the Shahbagh movement.

Hefazat-e-Islam earlier announced that they would bring out processions from mosques across the country after the Juma prayers, demanding trial of the atheist bloggers.

Contacted, Monirul Islam, joint commissioner of Detective Branch of police, said adequate security measures have been taken for today.

Intelligence officials said there could be an attempt to bring out a large procession from Hathazari Madrasa run by Shafi in Chittagong. Several other Islamist parties, including a faction of Islami Oikya Jote, Nejame Islami, Khelafat Majlish and Islami Andolon, might try to hold rallies at different mosques in the capital.

Intelligence sources add they have information that subversive activities might be carried out at important places like Baitul Mukarram National Mosque, Jatiya Press Club and Bangladesh Secretariat throughout this month.

Hanif, also joint general secretary of the ruling Awami League, said, The government remains alert about the Jamaat plot and it will not tolerate any attempt to create chaos in the name of religion.

Law enforcers will be there [near mosques] to maintain law and order. Hanif said he believed that no true cleric would be misguided by Jamaat's propaganda.

He urged all Islamist parties not to indulge in violence over any propaganda, as the government has already blocked those blogs that had anti-Islami contents.

Hanif said it was not the bloggers who had posted those contents on the internet, rather it was Jamaat that hacked into the websites, and posted those offensive contents to taint the Shahbagh movement. He said the bloggers respect religion like others.

Three newspapers published objectionable advertisements and news items to serve Jamaat's purpose, and if they continue to do so, legal action will be taken against them, said Hanif.

Jamaat under the banner of a few radical Islamist groups and parties plans to bring out demonstrations from mosques and madrasas, branding the Shahbagh youths as atheists, anti-Islamic and anti-social elements, according to intelligence officials.

Misbaur Rahman Chowdhury, chairman of another faction of Islami Oikya Jote (IOJ), said Jamaat and its student wing Shibir have been carrying out smear campaign in the name of religion to taint the Shahbagh movement.

Jamaat men created those blogs with anti-Islami contents, and used them to hurt religious sentiments.

He said true Muslims will never fall for Jamaat's smear campaign, as they know the parties that opposed the 1971 Liberation War exploit religious sentiments.

Rahman, also member of Islamic Foundation's board of governors, said they would not allow Jamaat to use any of their 40,000 mosques today for its smear campaign.

We plan to hold a grand rally soon to make people aware of Jamaat's propaganda and let them know the truth. Ten to 12 Islamist parties will be with us, said the chief of the IOJ faction, a component of the Awami League-led grand alliance.

Shamim Mohammad Afzal, director general of Islamic Foundation, said they have urged the clerics to alert people so that Jamaat and its allies cannot create any chaos in the name of protests today.

He said Jamaat is practising the political ideologies of Abul Ala Maududi and has no relations with real Islam.

Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir told BBC Bangla Service that action would be taken against Jamaat and its allies, if they try to create anarchy in the name of demonstration today.

Prayers, no propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

RiasatKhan said:


> 20-30% of your compatriots are atheists.Have you started killing them yet?



social dynamics of the 2 nations are different. Besides, i am leaving this place in 2 years anyways. i don't consider myself canadian, i am here to accomplish a mission. Stop comparing an apple and an orange.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

kobiraaz said:


> Tomorrow is the Big day for Ulema protest... lets see.......... By the way Shahbag protest ended today... Most probably they ran away fearing Mullah backlash......



Is it just me or the protest ended for the Shahbag folks on the same day the ekushe boi mela ended (21st February ).

Boi mela draws a certain type of crowd. They are more likely to pay a visit to see what's going on in the Shahbag area. 

Just an observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> *Sheikh Hasina Declared Unwanted in West Bengal, India*
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2475;&#2503;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2438;&#2527;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2519;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> ??? ???????? ??????????? ????? ???? ??? ?? :: ????? ????????


 
Baap re baap, hasina is doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Kaniska said:


> That is the confusion in the society of BD.....They are not sure where should they go...You can easily see it being reflected in PDF itself...



There is no confusion in BD society, only a few people in the corrupt political class and their supporters in cyber space trying to create the appearance of confusion, but they fail miserably when faced with true voices of the 90%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

kalu_miah said:


> There is no confusion in BD society, only a few people in the corrupt political class and their supporters in cyber space trying to create the appearance of confusion, but they fail miserably when faced with true voices of the 90%.



I respect your opinion...I just shared my experience based on my PDF experience.Any way you people are best judge of yourself...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

KRAIT said:


> 1971 issue turned to Religious issue ?



Battle between Imandar and beiman-bedeen. Enough is enough. Decesed Murtid "thaba Baba" waken the giant-the conservative. Enjoy the show. It's not your business.


----------



## M_Saint

madx said:


> Bro I met many of them. They r nice but what they can do to save their a$$ Im seeing that too.
> Shibirs r terrorists and young raazakar. They r making propaganda by the name of islam.
> U met shibir but not their cadres. Hope that u never meet them.
> They r the dangerous ppl on earth.


No, UR type and the Internet Hindus are the worst liars, who also happen to be expert in painting God Fearing/Politically conscious Muslims as ultimate terrorist, when all other rhetoric of theirs fail to get any water. 
*
Dear readers/posters of conscience, lately Dalals and Internet Hindus have reached in the final phase of their game plan as their last peels are coming off to unleash the final assault on JI/SHIBIR AKA the most vibrant but Political front of Bangladeshi Muslims*. *Portraying JI/SHIBIRI as terrorists is so divisive that after arresting for no reason and putting them in jail for so long that IT would lead them to finish JI/SHIBIR off*. In that regard they are cunningly using ATA (Real-time News Network) to indefinitely confine those JI/SHIBIR'S activists, *which they never reveal to public but as the last phase of their game is opening up, they are bringing the 'T' word and associating SHIBIR with it*. From the very beginning, SHIBIR has been claiming its innocence and now it's proven that they are truthful. So, they have to be killed like Bangla Bhai and Abdur Rahman and be rested with all the secrets that would never come out to public. What a plan of Dalals!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

madx said:


> yeah we r living peacefully wilth so many religion like
> Islam(shya sunnu),hindu,budhist, christian and jamat.



What the hell is Shya, sunnu? I don't think you are one of us. This shows your credibilty? 

It's spell Shi'a or Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

I don't mind if you guys keep on fighting for your nation political ideology.but spare Hindu people out of it.u r just unnecessarily dragging us to cover your own fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Kaniska said:


> I don't mind if you guys keep on fighting for your nation political ideology.but spare Hindu people out of it.u r just unnecessarily dragging us to cover your own fault.



Please do not take it personally. IMO it has nothing to do with Hindu religion, rather how the Indian state interferes in Bangladesh internal matters, using some sections of our population, regardless of their religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

kalu_miah said:


> Please do not take it personally. IMO it has nothing to do with Hindu religion, rather how the Indian state interferes in Bangladesh internal matters, using some sections of our population, regardless of their religion.



That makes a lot of sense...Thanks for your clarification...Again...you are different in your league of Munshi and others...At least you respect other religion...I would like to say that your post of World Order is really good and of different kind of writings...I donot how much it will be relevant but your writing and thought process makes lot of sense to me...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

How is this mullah revolution coming to bangladesh?? Who is bringing it? @kobiraaz


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> What the hell is Shya, sunnu? I don't think you are one of us. This shows your credibilty?
> 
> It's spell Shi'a or Sunni.



he managed to spell them both wrong, i smell a muslim hating hindu bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

A.Rafay said:


> How is this mullah revolution coming to bangladesh?? Who is bringing it? @kobiraaz



Alim ulema and taheedi awam are now united to thwart Islam hating Awami league and it's atheist collaborators. We need revolution to eliminate Awami beiman ghaddars once for all. May Allah guide us to victory Installah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Al-zakir said:


> Alim ulema and taheedi awam are now united to thwart Islam hating Awami league and it's atheist collaborators. We need revolution to eliminate Awami beiman ghaddars once for all. May Allah guide us to victory Installah.



is it good or bad according to you and average bangali? i say its good! dont let indians dictate you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

Contact zakir bhai. he is in serious tension now  , tell him we are coming back in next march .like zakir bhai said ,''kabor ache"  . we will see kar khobor ke kore 


aazidane said:


> @ShadowFaux @sepoi are you guys going to shahbag tomorrow for jummah followed by the birani and the thanda pani?


----------



## sepoi

Zakir vaier mukhe bangla? 


Al-zakir said:


> Baap re baap, hasina is doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> Contact zakir bhai. he is in serious tension now  , tell him we are coming back at next march .like zakir bhai said ,''kabor ache"  . we will see kar khobor ke kore



'coming back in march'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> 'coming back in march'


He got hold of a hole to hide just for that long after that real rat wants it back. Look at Hammer-fist, he lost his chapabazi job before shahbagh went out of commission. His indian employer knew before what is coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Prayers, no propaganda
> Govt moves not to let any radical groups exploit religion
> Hasan Jahid Tusher
> 
> The government is ready to tackle any attempt by Jamaat-e-Islami and its allies to stir up religious sentiments against the Shahbagh youths after today's Juma prayers.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Shahbagh youths yesterday announced a programme to offer special prayers in mosques across the country after the Juma prayers today for the departed souls of all Liberation War martyrs and those killed by Jamaat and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir since 1971.
> 
> Prime Minister's Special Assistant Mahbubul Alam Hanif told The Daily Star that mosques across the country had been told that clerics would be free to give any religious speech, not any hate speech, after the Juma prayers.
> 
> Sources in the home ministry said if any attempt is made to create chaos in any area today, the authorities will consider restrictions on the movement of more than three persons in a group.
> 
> According to law enforcement agencies, forces would be deployed near all important mosques to avert any untoward incidents.
> 
> The government has held talks with dozens of clerics in the last two days over Jamaat's smear campaign against the Shahbagh youths, and urged them not to buy into the propaganda, said the sources.
> 
> In the meantime, Islamic Foundation has taken steps to prevent Jamaat from using any of its mosques -- nearly 40,000 across the country -- for the smear campaign against the Shahbagh movement, said sources.
> 
> It sent two representatives to Chittagong to hold talks with Moulana Ahmad Shafi, chief of Hefazat-e-Islam that got published advertisements in three newspapers a couple of days ago with anti-Islami contents.
> 
> The radical Islamist organisation claimed that the contents were posted on the internet by bloggers involved in the Shahbagh movement.
> 
> Hefazat-e-Islam earlier announced that they would bring out processions from mosques across the country after the Juma prayers, demanding trial of &#8220;the atheist bloggers&#8221;.
> 
> Contacted, Monirul Islam, joint commissioner of Detective Branch of police, said adequate security measures have been taken for today.
> 
> Intelligence officials said there could be an attempt to bring out a large procession from Hathazari Madrasa run by Shafi in Chittagong. Several other Islamist parties, including a faction of Islami Oikya Jote, Nejame Islami, Khelafat Majlish and Islami Andolon, might try to hold rallies at different mosques in the capital.
> 
> Intelligence sources add they have information that subversive activities might be carried out at important places like Baitul Mukarram National Mosque, Jatiya Press Club and Bangladesh Secretariat throughout this month.
> 
> Hanif, also joint general secretary of the ruling Awami League, said, &#8220;The government remains alert about the Jamaat plot and it will not tolerate any attempt to create chaos in the name of religion.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Law enforcers will be there [near mosques] to maintain law and order.&#8221; Hanif said he believed that no true cleric would be misguided by Jamaat's propaganda.
> 
> He urged all Islamist parties not to indulge in violence over any propaganda, as the government has already blocked those blogs that had anti-Islami contents.
> 
> Hanif said it was not the bloggers who had posted those contents on the internet, rather it was Jamaat that hacked into the websites, and posted those offensive contents to taint the Shahbagh movement. He said the bloggers respect religion like others.
> 
> Three newspapers published objectionable advertisements and news items to serve Jamaat's purpose, and if they continue to do so, legal action will be taken against them, said Hanif.
> 
> Jamaat under the banner of a few radical Islamist groups and parties plans to bring out demonstrations from mosques and madrasas, branding the Shahbagh youths as atheists, anti-Islamic and anti-social elements, according to intelligence officials.
> 
> Misbaur Rahman Chowdhury, chairman of another faction of Islami Oikya Jote (IOJ), said Jamaat and its student wing Shibir have been carrying out smear campaign in the name of religion to taint the Shahbagh movement.
> 
> &#8220;Jamaat men created those blogs with anti-Islami contents, and used them to hurt religious sentiments.&#8221;
> 
> *He said true Muslims will never fall for Jamaat's smear campaign*, as they know the parties that opposed the 1971 Liberation War exploit religious sentiments.
> 
> Rahman, also member of Islamic Foundation's board of governors, said they would not allow Jamaat to use any of their 40,000 mosques today for its smear campaign.
> 
> &#8220;We plan to hold a grand rally soon to make people aware of Jamaat's propaganda and let them know the truth. Ten to 12 Islamist parties will be with us,&#8221; said the chief of the IOJ faction, a component of the Awami League-led grand alliance.
> 
> Shamim Mohammad Afzal, director general of Islamic Foundation, said they have urged the clerics to alert people so that Jamaat and its allies cannot create any chaos in the name of protests today.
> 
> He said Jamaat is practising the political ideologies of Abul Ala Maududi and has no relations with real Islam.
> 
> Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir told BBC Bangla Service that action would be taken against Jamaat and its allies, if they try to create anarchy in the name of demonstration today.
> 
> Prayers, no propaganda



Now they are calling the Mullahs, fake Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Now they are calling the Mullahs, fake Muslim



they can huff and puff all they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

madx said:


>



I think making a Map like this is not easy. Very Organized!

Hopefully, our Mullahs will be organized too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> Im to observe circus.
> By the way what minority r u. According to ppl here every minority is AL.



Sorry, I don't do "mullah politics"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> 20-30% of your compatriots are atheists.Have you started killing them yet?



Getting a little irrational here aren't we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Sorry, I don't do "mullah politics"



Get yo *** in the streets, ebar er shongram, nastik marar shongram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dhahka Turned into A battle Jone...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Chittagong*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

madx said:


> Bro I met many of them. They r nice but what they can do to save their a$$ Im seeing that too.
> Shibirs r terrorists and young raazakar. They r making propaganda by the name of islam.
> U met shibir but not their cadres. Hope that u never meet them.
> *They r the dangerous ppl on earth.*



Dangerous people on earth are *Chapati League*, stop bakwas. Read Ronesh Moitra's column on Bangladesh Pratidin today:

:: &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; :: &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527; 

No one is comparable with this b$stard league, why do you skip the fact...waht's your motive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> What did they exactly do? please inform us too
> My cousin is shibir Associate, i met a Shibi MEMBER(highest rank), and then prayed with him too. And Shibirs have every right to protect themselves if they are attacked. But yes i do dislike the street violence. Although if something similar would have happened to AL, the streets would be burning. Logi boitha andolon cholto



Man I met many Shibir activists in my childhood, once worked with Chatra Union for some days. These two are not by any means comparable with 1st Chapati League and 2nd Chatra Dal. Though now I understand the fact that Chatra Dal is also kid to Chapati League.


Anyway, huge clashes have broken out today after the Zummah, let's see  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Gigawatt said:


> Again they are less than 5% against remaining 95%.


*
Here comes our ugly neighbour with his basket full of lies! Have you been sleeping with your puppies at Shahbag? Too bad your puppies have fled from Shahbag fearing they might be overwhelmed by your so-called 5% of the population! Isn't that strange?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

Srinivas said:


> I don't think the Mullah revolution should be taken that much seriously, These guys are protesting about some atheist bloggers who are in hand full.


*
Yeah and those 'handful' of scoundrels organized the whole drama. When these scoundrels say that Jamaatis are war criminals people think that there must be something good in those Jamaatis or else why would these m0therfuckers be after them?*


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=614187515263643


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


>



amar fenir basha to oikhane, ish jodi join korte partam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

media gula kamon behayar moto mithha boltese. Era naki Jamat shibir. Manlam shibir ache, bt main bulk to banglar dhormopran muslim....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> media gula kamon behayar moto mithha boltese. Era naki Jamat shibir. Manlam shibir ache, bt main bulk to banglar dhormopran muslim....



Ekbar bole bigot arekbar bole shibir member, prothom jay eishob mediar building bhangte hobe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Ekbar bole bigot arekbar bole shibir member, prothom jay eishob mediar building bhangte hobe



Many Journalists are injured today...... Both Police and Mumins are attacking them, Dont know the reason.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> Many Journalists are injured today...... Both Police and Mumins are attacking them, Dont know the reason.............


Ekbare thik korse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Gazipur*







*Rajshahi*






*Chittagong*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

why i am feeling the neighbouring chapaties are missing

May Allah Bless and save Muslims and Bangladesh from enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

Obvious response to shabagh.... The people of BD are Muslim and and the soul of the country can not be tainted by a few misguided BAL malcontents funded by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;'&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2469;&#2478;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2475;&#2508;&#2460;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;! &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;'&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2507;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;! &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;! &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;-&#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;...

&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;! &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2527;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;! &#2471;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;! &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2439; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;! &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2461;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2461;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2461;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2472;&#2496;&#2451; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;!

'&#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;!" ... &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;! &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2463;&#2474;&#2463;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;...

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2496;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;! &#2453;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;, &#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2487;&#2507;&#2482;! &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;!!! &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;'&#2460;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;! &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; ...

&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;! &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;!

&#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2465; &#2453;&#2482;! &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

T-Rex said:


> *
> Here comes our ugly neighbour with his basket full of lies! Have you been sleeping with your puppies at Shahbag? Too bad your puppies have fled from Shahbag fearing they might be overwhelmed by your so-called 5% of the population! Isn't that strange?*



Bangladeshis also told me about your real nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

good, the protest is going very peacefully.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;'&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2469;&#2478;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2475;&#2508;&#2460;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;! &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;'&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2507;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;! &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;! &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;-&#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;...
> 
> &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;! &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2527;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;! &#2471;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;! &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2439; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;! &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2461;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2461;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2461;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2472;&#2496;&#2451; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;!
> 
> '&#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;!" ... &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;! &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2463;&#2474;&#2463;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;...
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2496;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;! &#2453;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;, &#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2487;&#2507;&#2482;! &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;!!! &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;'&#2460;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;! &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; ...
> 
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;! &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;!
> 
> &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2465; &#2453;&#2482;! &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;...



Who is this guy..do you know?


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;'&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2469;&#2478;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2475;&#2508;&#2460;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;! &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;'&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2507;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;! &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;! &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;-&#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;...
> 
> &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;! &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2527;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;! &#2471;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;! &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2439; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;! &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2461;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2461;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2461;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2472;&#2496;&#2451; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;!
> 
> '&#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;!" ... &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;! &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2463;&#2474;&#2463;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;...
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2496;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;! &#2453;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;, &#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2487;&#2507;&#2482;! &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;!!! &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;'&#2460;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;! &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; ...
> 
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;! &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;!
> 
> &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2465; &#2453;&#2482;! &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;...



just one thing bro , do not be so biased , one day you may pay for being biased eg. you say Amardesh newspaper is good , today Amardesh newspaper reporter got bashed by Jamati.


----------



## Srinivas

What the hell these guys are protesting for ??

Are they giving too much importance to some aethest bloggers??

Seriously, if one do not believe in GOD what is their problem???

Too much for public life because of these guys


----------



## Spring Onion

mb444 said:


> Obvious response to shabagh.... The people of BD are Muslim and and the soul of the country can not be tainted by a few misguided BAL malcontents funded by India.



Awami misjudged the belief of the Muslim Bangladeshis and resorted to abuse of Islam in an attempt to counter the opposit political party that was bound to rebound indeed.

hassina needs to study carefully that what India is advocating for Bangladesh is something which she avoids for own land to avoide communal tension.


----------



## BDforever

Srinivas said:


> What the hell these guys are protesting for ??
> 
> Are they giving too much importance to some aethest bloggers??
> 
> Seriously, if one do not believe in GOD what is their problem???
> 
> Too much for public life because of these guys



they do not understand protesting for good thing in bad way makes it looks bad.


----------



## Spring Onion

Srinivas said:


> What the hell these guys are protesting for ??
> 
> Are they giving too much importance to some aethest bloggers??
> 
> Seriously, if one do not believe in GOD what is their problem???
> 
> Too much for public life because of these guys :



They are protesting for the same for which your Hindus were protesting against FM Hussain.

They are protesting for the same for which recently the Indian officials warns to put curbs on artists who draws Hindu idols in natural form

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

BDforever said:


> they do not understand protesting for good thing in bad way makes it looks bad.



These guys just want to show off their strength, This is the impression one gets when you analyze the reasons for the protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Srinivas said:


> These guys just want to show off their strength, This is the impression one gets when you analyze the reasons for the protest.



So the chapaties got the proof at last.


----------



## Srinivas

Spring Onion said:


> So the chapaties got the proof at last.



It is not Chapaties it is Mutton/Chicken/Fish with Rice


----------



## Skallagrim

Jamaat activists' attack Sylhet Shaheed Minar - bdnews24.com


Jamaat activists&#039; attack Sylhet Shaheed Minar Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com Published: 2013-02-22 10:25:26.0 Updated: 2013-02-22 11:36:45.0 


Jamaat activists on Friday vandalised the Sylhet Central Shaheed Minar, set fire to the local outlet of the army-owned Trust Bank, leaving at least 30 injured in clashes, police said. The militants, under the banner of the 12 Islamist parties, were actually Jamaat- e-Islami activists, senior police officials said. The Deputy Commissioner of Sylhet Metropolitan Police, Ejaz Ahmed, told bdnews24.com, a group of religious hardliners entered the Shaheed Minar with a procession at around 2:45pm and set on fire the flowers offered there on the occasion of the International Mother Language Day on Thursday. They also smashed the Shaheed Minar boundary wall, Mujib-Jahan Blood Bank and the BMA building, the police said. The area between Zindabazaar and Chouhatta turned into a virtual battle ground as the militants fought pitched battles hurling brickbats at the law enforcers. At least 10 persons, including several journalists, sustained bullet injuries, the police said. Police reportedly fired several rounds of teargas shells, sound grenades and shotgun bullets to gain control of the situation. Deputy Commissioner Ahmed said the law enforcers have been put on alert after the incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Srinivas said:


> What the hell these guys are protesting for ??
> 
> Are they giving too much importance to some aethest bloggers??
> 
> Seriously, if one do not believe in GOD what is their problem???
> 
> Too much for public life because of these guys



Being atheist is ok as long as you keep it to your private group but once you start attacking the faith of a billion people by abusing your freedom of speech then one is pretty stupid if he thinks, he can escape the wrath of people. Along with the breach police has been doing by attacking people who were going to Mosque, peacefully, i would not mind a few of them bleeding in hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> just one thing bro , do not be so biased , one day you may pay for being biased eg. you say Amardesh newspaper is good , today Amardesh newspaper reporter got bashed by Jamati.



The man who insulted my prophet was Declared shahid and a hero by your Shahbag.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Skallagrim said:


> Jamaat activists' attack Sylhet Shaheed Minar - bdnews24.com
> 
> 
> Jamaat activists' attack Sylhet Shaheed Minar Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com Published: 2013-02-22 10:25:26.0 Updated: 2013-02-22 11:36:45.0
> 
> 
> &#8216;Jamaat activists&#8217; on Friday vandalised the Sylhet Central Shaheed Minar, set fire to the local outlet of the army-owned Trust Bank, leaving at least 30 injured in clashes, police said. *The militants,* under the banner of the 12 Islamist parties, were actually Jamaat- e-Islami activists, senior police officials said. The Deputy Commissioner of Sylhet Metropolitan Police, Ejaz Ahmed, told bdnews24.com, a group of &#8220;religious hardliners&#8221; entered the Shaheed Minar with a procession at around 2:45pm and set on fire the flowers offered there on the occasion of the International Mother Language Day on Thursday. They also smashed the Shaheed Minar boundary wall, Mujib-Jahan Blood Bank and the BMA building, the police said. The area between Zindabazaar and Chouhatta turned into a virtual battle ground as the militants fought pitched battles hurling brickbats at the law enforcers. At least 10 persons, including several journalists, sustained bullet injuries, the police said. Police reportedly fired several rounds of teargas shells, sound grenades and shotgun bullets to gain control of the situation. Deputy Commissioner Ahmed said the law enforcers have been put on alert after the incident.



 militants??


----------



## animelive

Spring Onion said:


> militants??


ignore the media  hopefully a few of those top media man will be beaten today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Being atheist is ok as long as you keep it to your private group but once you start attacking the faith of a billion people by abusing your freedom of speech then one is pretty stupid if he thinks, he can escape the wrath of people. Along with the breach police has been doing by attacking people who were going to Mosque, peacefully, i would not mind a few of them bleeding in hospital.



i agree , now tell me protest against who ? the protest against who already died and is the destructive protest good ?



kobiraaz said:


> The man who insulted my prophet was Declared shahid and a hero by your Shahbag.......



just read my post #154


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> i agree , now tell me protest against who ? the protest against who already died and is the destructive protest good ?



Protest against bloggers, and Shahbag party who were doing all sorts of stupidity against Islam in an Islamic country. When you cross the limit, there are some destructive protests which inflow greater good. Would you want a overly fascist Police force along with biased political party? no, i wouldn't either. Welcome to democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

animelive said:


> B*eing atheist is ok as long as you keep it to your private group but once you start attacking the faith of a billion people by abusing your freedom of speech* then one is pretty stupid if he thinks, he can escape the wrath of people. Along with the breach police has been doing by attacking people who were going to Mosque, peacefully, i would not mind a few of them bleeding in hospital.



If you do that some more will attack your faith and this is contagious, there is no end to violence.

Don't you think the guys who are protesting are some what insecure ???


----------



## animelive

Srinivas said:


> If you do that some more will attack your faith and this is contagious, there is no end to violence.
> 
> Don't you think the guys who are protesting are some what insecure ???



Then some more will be bashed by majority. When in Rome, do what the Romans do. Stay in your limit and follow minimum society etiquette in public. As long as everyone follows that, there will be stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Protest against bloggers, and Shahbag party who were doing all sorts of stupidity against Islam in an Islamic country. When you cross the limit, there are some destructive protests which inflow greater good. Would you want a overly fascist Police force along with biased political party? no, i wouldn't either. Welcome to democracy.


just tell me where was the protest when he was alive and other bloggers doing this kind of stuff,. All of a sudden why this protest ?


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> just tell me where was the protest when he was alive and doing this kind of stuff,. All of a sudden why this protest ?



Because now all these anti Islamic stuffs are coming up. When kids go out of hand, they should be slapped back to civility. But ye similar question, where was shahbag all these years?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> i agree , now tell me protest against who ? the protest against who already died and is the destructive protest good ?



Only the hired goon is no more his masters are indeed alive and will create anothe such thaba baba shaba for insulting Muslims and their faith.

The protest is a caution to all those.


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Because now all these anti Islamic stuffs are coming up. When kids go out of hand, they should be slapped back to civility. But ye similar question, where was shahbag all these years?



i do not agree , in such kind of issue , the protest must take place in very early, not when kids go out of hand.


----------



## Skallagrim

http://www.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/...ssionid=49B6148DD844CDD3AFA556F853B5E426.jvm1


&#8216;Jamaat activists&#8217; go berserk in capital . bdnews24.com Team Published: 2013-02-22 08:30:33.0 Updated: 2013-02-22 12:00:10.0 



&#8220;Jamaat-e-Islami activists&#8221; used the protest call given by the 12 &#8220;Islamist&#8221; and likeminded parties after Friday prayers to &#8220;fight back&#8221; as they went berserk in different parts of the country including the capital Dhaka, police say. Reports of clashes also came in from Chittagong, Sylhet, Rajshahi and other areas, and journalists were injured after the &#8220;Islamists&#8221; held protest rallies to &#8220;punish anti-religious bloggres&#8221; and against a call by the Shahbagh demonstrators demanding a ban on Jamaat and capital punishment for convicted war criminals. A police official in Dhaka said they think the &#8220;Islamist&#8221; protesters are actually &#8220;Jamaat activists&#8221; and they &#8220;will look into it&#8221;. The &#8216;Islamists&#8217; clashed with police, hurled bombs and pelted stones in and around the Paltan of Dhaka soon after Friday afternoon prayers, prompting the law enforcers to respond with teargas shells and rubber bullets. The &#8216;Islamists&#8217; gathered at the Baitul Mukarram premises and started throwing stones at police at around 12:45pm, said a bdnews24.com correspondent. img A senior reporter of Maasranga Television and an ATN Bangla cameraman covering the incident were attacked, he added. The &#8216;Islamist&#8217; activists took out a procession and vandalised a structure which had demands of justice for war criminals of 1971 written on it. At one point they pounced on the police and some explosions followed. Police fired shotgun rounds to bring the situation under control. At least seven people, including two journalists and two policemen were injured, eyewitnesses said. Five, including the injured journalists, were taken to the Dhaka Medical College and Hospital for treatment. Private-run Gazi TV reported Masudur Rahman, 25, sustained bullet injuries in Paltan. Bengali-language daily Dainik Sangbad reporter Saif Bablu, 28, was injured at the north gate of Baitul Mukarram when a brick hurled by the protesters hit him and Dainik Janakantha photojournalist Sheikh Mamun Rashid received bullet injuries. Independent TV cameraman Nurul Islam, 35, also suffered bullet wounds in front of the National Press Club. Wari police Constable Abdul Jalil, 40, has also been admitted at the Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH) as he was injured in bricks hurled by protesters at the Kaptanbazar. Apart from them, at least 20 others, injured in various areas of the capital during the rampage, are being treated there. The condition of one of the injured is serious, bdnews24.com&#8217;s medical correspondent said from the hospital. img The &#8216;Islamists&#8217; also clashed with the law enforcers in Kataban adjacent to Shahbagh. Police retaliated by lobbing tear gas shells after the mob pelted stones at the law enforcers, injuring the Assistant Commissioner (Patrol) of Lalbagh Police Rezaul Karim. At least four people were detained from the area. Deputy Commissioner of Dhaka Metropolitan Police (Motijheel Circle) Sheikh Nazmul Alam told reporters, &#8220;Leaders of the Islami Andolan and 12 like-minded Islamist parties contacted us assuring that they would hold a peaceful demonstration in front of the mosque in protest against the &#8216;anti-Islamic&#8217; campaign by some Shahbagh bloggers. They were given permission to hold the programme following such an assurance.&#8221; &#8220;But they resorted to vandalism after their procession headed towards the Press Club, prompting police to fire teargas shells and rubber bullets,&#8221; he said. He was asked whether the Jamaat activists who have been running riot across the country for the last three months were involved in the clashes riding on the programmes of other Islamist organisations. The official answered, &#8220;I see something like that. We&#8217;ll look into the issue.&#8221;


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> Only the hired goon is no more his masters are indeed alive and will create anothe such thaba baba shaba for insulting Muslims and their faith.
> 
> The protest is a caution to all those.


read my post#161


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> i do not agree , in such kind of issue , the protest must take place in very early, not when kids go out of hand.



Hardly anyone knew about these bloggers but the sudden anti Islamic gundami gave rise to Islamic protesters. Nothing surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

animelive said:


> Then some more will be bashed by majority. When in Rome, do what the Romans do. Stay in your limit and follow minimum society etiquette in public. As long as everyone follows that, there will be stability.



Can you elaborate what are the things these non believers attacked and how much damage they caused to see this kind of uproar and problems to public lives??


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Hardly anyone knew about these bloggers but the sudden anti Islamic gundami gave rise to Islamic protesters. Nothing surprising.



bro if you think logically , if such things any person does, it comes into public quickly.
My point is some people use religion to fullfill their object, it is not new , it is happening all over the world. watch out of those stuff.


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> read my post#161



As long as the bloggers did NOT Insult there was NO protest as soon as the bloggers crossed the line the protest starts.


----------



## animelive

Srinivas said:


> Can you elaborate what are the things these non believers attacked and how much damage they caused to see this kind of uproar and problems to public lives??



He basically wrote his own fantasy about Islam(baseless and without reason as to why he thinks so) and started attacking Prophet Muhammad(PBUH), by calling him luccha. I didn't bother reading the rest. @kobiraaz can help you. Anyway bottom line, if one don't agree witht he people in a country, he should shut the **** up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

bdnews24 is very cleverly using misguiding headlines blaming jamaat in terms within quotation marks where the content clearly displays participation of masses from several other Islamic parties and common religious people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

Fascism at its best! Jamat finally showed its fascist nature to the whole world.

@aazidane, no, I've been in Sylhet for the last few days. Anyway, I see Sepoi got banned. @Hammer-fist, @BDforever, @RiasatKhan and @madx, are they banned too?

Keep your eyes on Bangladesh for the next few months. You might get an unexpected surprize. Cheers.
 @Srinivas, it's just the result of Jamat-spread rumos and propaganda. But things will be dealt with pretty soon. 

Whatever happens next, war criminals will be hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Who is this guy..do you know?



I dont know him, but got some mutual friends, so saw the post.... A boy of my age....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> bro if you think logically , if such things any person does, it comes into public quickly.
> My point is some people use religion to fullfill their object, it is not new , it is happening all over the world. watch out of those stuff.



Nope, no one cares, like i would never go to such a blog, heck i didn't even know those existed. No one is using religion, infact Mullahs don't care about Jamaat, they are just following their own religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Gigawatt said:


> Bangladeshis also told me about your real nationality.



*Couldn't reply to what I said so you started talking about indian puppies raised in BD. You guys stink like the bugs in the sh!t.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Fascism at its best! Jamat finally showed its fascist nature to the whole world.


Were you sleeping when BAL was in charge of country  anyway, these are regular Masjid goers, nothing to do with Jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> bro if you think logically , if such things any person does, it comes into public quickly.
> My point is some people use religion to fullfill their object, it is not new , it is happening all over the world. watch out of those stuff.



And some people use ANTI-RELIGION stuff to to fulfill their objectives thats where the clash starts.

Call for punishement to few for "war crimes" or whatever you may call it was ok and nobody whould have issue with that but when you decided to use the excuse for bashing an entire faith and tried to use anti-religious stuff for fullfiling your political agenda then you saw the result

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> As long as the bloggers did NOT Insult there was NO protest as soon as the bloggers crossed the line the protest starts.



bro you did not get it, it says that those blogger doing this stuff for a while, now my point is the protest should be in first place long time ago, why now ? when those blogger protesting against war criminals , now they are coming up against blogger activities.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Srinivas said:


> Can you elaborate what are the things these non believers attacked and how much damage they caused to see this kind of uproar and problems to public lives??



Well..if someone uses abusive words regarding any of your goddesses or insults your religion, it'll not do any material harm but religious people in india will definitely come out on streets and cause problems to public lives....no? If you get what I mean, you'd get why it's happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Skallagrim said:


> Jamaat activists' attack Sylhet Shaheed Minar - bdnews24.com
> 
> 
> Jamaat activists' attack Sylhet Shaheed Minar Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com Published: 2013-02-22 10:25:26.0 Updated: 2013-02-22 11:36:45.0
> 
> 
> Jamaat activists on Friday vandalised the Sylhet Central Shaheed Minar, set fire to the local outlet of the army-owned Trust Bank, leaving at least 30 injured in clashes, police said. The militants, under the banner of the 12 Islamist parties, were actually Jamaat- e-Islami activists, senior police officials said. The Deputy Commissioner of Sylhet Metropolitan Police, Ejaz Ahmed, told bdnews24.com, a group of religious hardliners entered the Shaheed Minar with a procession at around 2:45pm and set on fire the flowers offered there on the occasion of the International Mother Language Day on Thursday. They also smashed the Shaheed Minar boundary wall, Mujib-Jahan Blood Bank and the BMA building, the police said. The area between Zindabazaar and Chouhatta turned into a virtual battle ground as the militants fought pitched battles hurling brickbats at the law enforcers. At least 10 persons, including several journalists, sustained bullet injuries, the police said. Police reportedly fired several rounds of teargas shells, sound grenades and shotgun bullets to gain control of the situation. Deputy Commissioner Ahmed said the law enforcers have been put on alert after the incident.



well i heard they attacked projonmo chattar of sylhet ( copy of shahbag) that was situated on the shohid minar ground, not the shahis minar. not sure though, please dont trust mainstream media blindly.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> bro you did not get it, it says that those blogger doing this stuff for a while, now my point is the protest should be in first place long time ago, why now ? when those blogger protesting against war criminals , now they are coming up against blogger activities.



Ask half the guys here and in your fb if they knew about these bloggers before. If you get a fair percentage of NO then you have your answer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> Fascism at its best! Jamat finally showed its fascist nature to the whole world.
> 
> @aazidane, no, I've been in Sylhet for the last few days. Anyway, I see Sepoi got banned. @Hammer-fist, @BDforever, @RiasatKhan and @madx, are they banned too?
> 
> Keep your eyes on Bangladesh for the next few months. You might get an unexpected surprize. Cheers.
> 
> @Srinivas, it's just the result of Jamat-spread rumos and propaganda. But things will be dealt with pretty soon.
> 
> Whatever happens next, war criminals will be hanged.



i am not banned.


----------



## Srinivas

animelive said:


> He basically wrote his own fantasy about Islam(baseless and without reason as to why he thinks so) and started attacking Prophet Muhammad(PBUH), by calling him luccha. I didn't bother reading the rest. @kobiraaz can help you. Anyway bottom line, if one don't agree witht he people in a country, he should shut the **** up.



Do Bangladesh have a Blasphemy Law??

if not why these guys are asking for the execution of these bloggers??

So the entire protest is unconstitutional these guys should have approached the courts instead. Looks like the 4.6 % support will also be reduced if these guys do this kind of public life disturbances.


----------



## T-Rex

ShadowFaux said:


> Fascism at its best! Jamat finally showed its fascist nature to the whole world.
> 
> @aazidane, no, I've been in Sylhet for the last few days. Anyway, I see Sepoi got banned. Is @Hammer-fist, @BDforever, @RiasatKhan and @madx banned too?
> 
> Keep your eyes on Bangladesh for the next few months. You might get an unexpected surprize. Cheers.



*Fascists like you kidnap witnesses, instruct the court to get the kind of verdict they want, pay thugs to foil the protests of the oppositions, release convicted murderers so that they can kill more people of the opposition, murder people in broad day light and then talk about crimes against humanity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> bro you did not get it, it says that those blogger doing this stuff for a while, now my point is the protest should be in first place long time ago, why now ? when those blogger protesting against war criminals , now they are coming up against blogger activities.



You must thank the social media for both creating trouble and countering the trouble.

Before they were unknown and nobodies after they tried to mix up their anti-Islam hate with war crimes excuse they got exposed and here when they were also known to the Muslims in BD and their intentions as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Srinivas said:


> Do Bangladesh have a Blasphemy Law??
> 
> if not why these guys are asking for the execution of these bloggers??
> 
> So the entire protest is unconstitutional these guys should have approached the courts instead. Looks like the 4.6 % support will also be reduced if these guys do this kind of public life disturbances.



*No Bangladesh doesn't have Blasphemy law, but shahbag protesters aren't following law either, therefore eye for an eye. When nothing was done to Shahbagi then nothing should be done to this protest.

*These are not Jamatis, these guys are way huge in number and if they all come out in the streets, BAL would be gone in a few days at max.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> Well..if someone uses abusive words regaeding any of your goddesses or insults your religion, it'll not do any material harm but religious people in india will definitely come out on streets and cause problems to public lives....no? If you get what I mean, you'd get why it's happening.



now you are coming to the point, now tell me are they protesting against islam or protesting against war criminals in shahbagh ?


----------



## Srinivas

PlanetSoldier said:


> Well..if someone uses abusive words regaeding any of your goddesses or insults your religion, it'll not do any material harm but religious people in india will definitely come out on streets and cause problems to public lives....no? If you get what I mean, you'd get why it's happening.



In my view if some one abuses your beliefs, you should not give them publicity so that another day some other guy will exploit your weakness.

*I don't think GOD needs us mere mortals to protect him.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Were you sleeping when BAL was in charge of country  anyway, these are regular Masjid goers, nothing to do with Jamat.



yes one of my cousin's Husband ( neutral govt employee) was passing such protest in a district outside dhaka.. he said there was a human sea ( jamatis are at best 2% of them)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Srinivas said:


> Do Bangladesh have a Blasphemy Law??
> 
> if not why these guys are asking for the execution of these bloggers??
> 
> So the entire protest is unconstitutional these guys should have approached the courts instead. Looks like the 4.6 % support will also be reduced if these guys do this kind of public life disturbances.



*Telling the court to change a verdict, is that constitutional? Don't poke your dirty nose in our affairs!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> now you are coming to the point, now tell me are they protesting against islam or protesting against war criminals in shahbagh ?



What do you think? Destroying whole Shibir/Jamat funded Islamic organization from war criminals. What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

animelive said:


> *No Bangladesh doesn't have Blasphemy law, but shahbag protesters aren't following law either, therefore eye for an eye. When nothing was done to Shahbagi then nothing should be done to this protest.
> 
> *These are not Jamatis, these guys are way huge in number and if they all come out in the streets, BAL would be gone in a few days at max.



Yes some external insecure power saw the shahbagh protest as a threat to Islam (Do remember 1971 massacre was the result of religion based ideology) and sponsoring this public life disturbance.

I can tell you common man on the street do not like disturbance of his public life either Shahbagh or this protest.


----------



## animelive

T-Rex said:


> *Telling the court to change a verdict, is that constitutional? Don't poke your dirty nose in our affairs!*



Be nice, he is being reasonable and seems well uninformed. Don't discourage civil discussion.


----------



## Srinivas

T-Rex said:


> *Telling the court to change a verdict, is that constitutional? Don't poke your dirty nose in our affairs!*



Read my post correctly and answer.


----------



## animelive

Srinivas said:


> Yes some external insecure power saw the shahbagh protest as a threat to Islam (Do remember 1971 massacre was the result of religion based ideology) and sponsoring this public life disturbance.
> 
> I can tell you common man on the street do not like disturbance of his public life either Shahbagh or this protest.


Islam doesn't run by sponsoring, it runs by faith.  I myself would have joined it, if i was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

BDforever said:


> bro if you think logically , if such things any person does, it comes into public quickly.
> My point is some people use religion to fullfill their object, it is not new , it is happening all over the world. watch out of those stuff.



Sounds like you are not familiar with Bangla blogosphere. Once Thaba Baba got exposure due to his death many people for the first time visited Bangla blog sites. Sensing trouble the blog authorities started removing many blasphemic entries. Still you'll see a lot of blasphemic entries if you visit now, because most of the blog entries and comments are of that nature. If they try to remove all such entries the sites would turn into a ghost town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

animelive said:


> Islam doesn't run by sponsoring, it runs by faith.  I myself would have joined it, if i was there.



Some handfull of guys abused your faith and you people got outraged so much and spending lot of money and disturbing public life.

Is this the correct way to answer ??


----------



## T-Rex

BDforever said:


> bro you did not get it, it says that those blogger doing this stuff for a while, now my point is the protest should be in first place long time ago, why now ? when those blogger protesting against war criminals , now they are coming up against blogger activities.



*Where was this war crime trial when Jamaat was with the BAL in 1986? Why did Sheikh Mujib pardon the actual 185 war criminals? You're a paid servant of the RAW, aren't you? If all the devout Muslims simply piss, maggots like you will simply wash away and I think the process has started.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> What do you think? Destroying whole Shibir/Jamat funded Islamic organization from war criminals. What do you think?


answer is in your question of what i am asking for .
who is against war criminals punishment ? it is Jamat , right ? what is their support ? it is 4.6 %. How can they get mass support against shahbhagh protest ? simple bring those bloggers anti-islamic activities. now tell me , are not they get good support now against shahbhagh protest ?

brother , the truth is you are being used.


----------



## animelive

Srinivas said:


> Some handfull of guys abused your faith and you people got outraged so much and spending lot of money and disturbing public life.
> 
> Is this the correct way to answer ??



no one is spending money, these are not kids who enjoy biryani and police protection. when you stay in MY country and disrespect MY way of living then you are going to have a real bad time because if I don't punish the you, there will be more corrupts, eventually destroying MY country.
Hope that was a clear answer too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Media are the biggest manipulators now, they are falsifying and hiding many things.

Let's see a list of AL media:

Somoy
Independent
ATN
71
Daily Star
Prohom-alo




please add more if you know another AL mouth piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

@T-Rex, ya right! (y) 
 @Srinivas, dude, it was not a protest. It was just mere vandalization. The members were all Jamat. But nothing to worry. Patriotic forces have risen and they will show Jamat the way out. Jamat just made a serious mistake. Jamat-Shibir members are getting their ***** kicked as we speak. 
 @BDforever, good to know man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

T-Rex said:


> *Where was this war crime trial when Jamaat was with the BAL in 1986? Why did Sheikh Mujib pardon the actual 185 war criminals? You're a paid servant of the RAW, aren't you? If all the devout Muslims simply piss, maggots like you will simply wash away and I think the process has started.*



see you all have common ideology, whoever says against you , he becomes opposition party. check bd sector threads. you will see my postion, who i support.


----------



## Srinivas

animelive said:


> no one is spending money, these are not kids who enjoy biryani and police protection. when you stay in MY country and disrespect MY way of living then you are going to have a real bad time because if I don't punish the you, there will be more corrupts, eventually destroying MY country.
> Hope that was a clear answer too.



What ever, on the contrary punishing will also create some more criminals if the punishment is not justified


----------



## kobiraaz

*Laxmipur*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Ojana said:


> Media are the biggest manipulators now, they are falsifying and hiding many things.
> 
> Let's see a list of AL media:
> 
> Somoy
> Independent
> ATN
> 71
> Daily Star
> Prohom-alo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please add more if you know another AL mouth piece.



add Amardesh newspaper ( because today jamat beated amardesh news reporter)


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> answer is in your question of what i am asking for .
> who is against war criminals punishment ? it is Jamat , right ? what is their support ? it is 4.6 %. How can they get mass support against shahbhagh protest ? simple bring those bloggers anti-islamic activities. now tell me , are not they get good support now against shahbhagh protest ?
> brother , the truth is you are being used.



"First question how Shahbag came to existence, surely strings are being pulled. They are enjoying their biryani whereas other protesters gets attacking by law enforcers. If you can live in such a biased country, then its your choice. I won't." Now one more thing to mention, The leaders of Mullahs themselves said that they want fair punishment for criminals. Everyone is fighting for their own beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Noakhali*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> @T-Rex, ya right! (y)
> 
> @Srinivas, dude, it was not a protest. It was just mere vandalization. The members were all Jamat. But nothing to worry. Patriotic forces have risen and they will show Jamat the way out. Jamat just made a serious mistake. Jamat-Shibir members are getting their ***** kicked as we speak.
> 
> @BDforever, good to know man.



Shahbag party ran after seeing 4.6%, now I suggest, the projnmo bahini to wear some bangles and cook in the kitchen. Streets are for men 



Srinivas said:


> What ever, on the contrary punishing will also create some more criminals if the punishment is not justified



No justification is needed for this, just common sense. People keep their faith, above their properties and when you vandalize that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> "First question how Shahbag came to existence, surely strings are being pulled. They are enjoying their biryani whereas other protesters gets attacking by law enforcers. If you can live in such a biased country, then its your choice. I won't." Now one more thing to mention, The leaders of Mullahs themselves said that they want fair punishment for criminals. Everyone is fighting for their own beliefs.



see you did not get it, All Mullahs are not Jamati. so how to get huge Mullahs support ? simple bring the bloggers anti-islamic activites. and again when you talk about biryani you are weakening your argument.


----------



## T-Rex

BDforever said:


> see you all have common ideology, whoever says against you , he becomes opposition party. check bd sector threads. you will see my postion, who i support.



*Just answer the question I asked, Mr. 'fair', don't dodge, that is, if you dare to. You see, we're too stupid to understand what a maggot like you stands for, so spare us the pain.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> see you did not get it, All Mullahs are not Jamati. so how to get huge Mullahs support ? simple bring the bloggers anti-islamic activites. and again when you talk about biryani you are weakening your argument.



You have learned good conspiracy theories by staying in pdf, now provide evidence. How am i weakening the argument when you are just speaking on assumptions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Shaheb Bajar, Rajshahi*






*Kushtia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@BDforever, dude, chill. Stop wasting your time replying to the fanatics.

Just sit back and enjoy the show. We are taking our country back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dinazpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Halishahar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

ShadowFaux said:


> @BDforever, dude, chill. Stop wasting your time replying to the fanatics.
> 
> Just sit back and enjoy the show. We are taking our country back.



*Your puppies just fled from Shahbag and you're dreaming of making BD a permanent province of india, not very practical.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> You have learned good conspiracy theories by staying in pdf, now provide evidence. How am i weakening the argument when you are just speaking on assumptions?



conspiracy theory ? ahah bro you are funny 
#i am giving assumption and your are talking about biriyani , that is how you are weakening your argument


----------



## kobiraaz

*Halishahar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

T-Rex said:


> *Your puppies just fled from Shahbag and you're dreaming of making BD a permanent province of india, not very practical.*



you are personally attacking , talk nice.
check me and @animelive arguing with each other without personal attack.


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> conspiracy theory ? ahah bro you are funny
> #i am giving assumption and your are talking about biriyani , that is how you are weakening your argument



No bro, you are the funny one 
and who exactly is talking about reality? Is the biryani reality or your Jamati conspiracy theory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> No bro, you are the funny one
> and who exactly is talking about reality? Is the biryani reality or your Jamati conspiracy theory?


then lets hope our religion will not be used by others to fulfill their objectives.


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> then lets hope our religion will not be used by others to fulfill their objectives.



That is like saying, you won't follow your morals because you think that others might find it beneficial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

BDforever said:


> you are personally attacking , talk nice.
> check me and @animelive arguing with each other without personal attack.



*Funny, I didn't mention your name. Well if you want to say that you're one of those puppies bred by the RAW I wouldn't stop you.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> That is like saying, you won't follow your morals because you think that others might find it beneficial


i am saying follow your morals and also careful about others who may use your morality to get support.


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> i am saying follow your morals and also careful about others who may use your morality to get support.



What what? once again, if Jamat had half the support of Mullahs, they would be in the helm. And ignore thrash speakers. You will find quit a few here.


----------



## BDforever

T-Rex said:


> *Funny, I didn't mention your name. Well if you want to say that you're one of those puppies bred by the RAW I wouldn't stop you.*


you already personally attacked me , now this is 2nd time.
@WebMaster check it out plz


----------



## T-Rex

BDforever said:


> then lets hope our religion will not be used by others to fulfill their objectives.



*Are you saying we cannot ask for a state based on the principles of Islam? Keep smoking the dope.*


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> What what? once again, if Jamat had half the support of Mullahs, they would be in the helm. And ignore thrash speakers. You will find quit a few here.



bro i will tell you later, we will continue the argument later. time to check other threads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Muslims after Friday prayer came out in the street to protest attack on Islam and Muslims by NASTIK (non believers) and Indo Awami fascists, In Comilla district people burned down fascist stage and all banner and posters. In Daudkandi strategically located next to Dhaka Chittagong highway, people blockade the highway in protest.

------------------------------------
*&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;- &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;, &#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;*
&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;

&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;: &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;.) &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; *&#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524; &#2474;&#2498;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2451; &#2438;&#2486;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;*

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2459;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404;

????????- ??????? ?????, ??????? ????? ?????? ????? | outside-dhaka | natunbarta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

There has been few shaheed in the hand of Awami gopal ganja police. General strike on sunday. Where is BNP? Are they not Muslim? They should be on the street along with ulema. I want continuous strik until hasina pick up her dhoti, lota and leave BD soil for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

There is *something* that BNP does not want to ruin, and there is *something* that BNP wants to make use of. 

It's in quandary!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

@kobiraaz how badass was the protest?


----------



## Skallagrim

On 10th February Shahbag activists declared a six-point charter and presented it formally to the government. 

Six point charter:

1. Death penalty for all war criminals, including Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah, and revocation of the states power to grant them amnesty. 

2. Amendment to the International Crimes Tribunal Act, allowing appeals against inadequate punishment and disposal of appeals from both the defence and the prosecution within three months of their filing. 

3. The collaborators, who had been either convicted or under trial but set free from jail after political changeover following the coup on August 15, 1975, must be brought to book. 

4. *Ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami and like-minded religion-based political parties*, anti-liberation forces and collaborators of Pakistani occupation forces. 

5. All businesses, socio-cultural bodies and media outlets run by war criminals should be banned, the charter says, naming Islamic Bank, Ibne Sina, Focus and Retina coaching centres and media outlets Diganta TV, daily newspapers Naya Diganta, Amar Desh and Sangram and Sonar Bangla Blogs. 

6. Trial of the political parties, forces, individuals and organisations that are trying to save war criminals and hatching a conspiracy to foil the on- going trial.

As the fourth point obviously includes all Islam based political parties it's only natural for them to participate in a movement against the Shahbag activists. Exposure of the blasphemic blog entries of the organizers of Shahbag protests (Bloggers and Online Activists Network) by few rightwing newspapers added the explosive to the fire. Up until then the govt, in their pursuit for banning the JeI, with the help of mainstream media, had successfully managed to separate other Islamic/Islamist groups from JeI. In fact JeI and other Islamic parties are all indifferent and, in some cases, even hostile to each other's agenda. Now mere survival instinct has motivated them to direct their efforts towards fighting a common enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skies

Media helped the shabagh mod, so they got huge attention. Mullahs might not get that much attention and may stop soon without the support of Media in a hostile environment created by AL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

Ojana said:


> Media helped the shabagh mod, so they got huge attention. Mullahs might not get that much attention and may stop soon without the support of Media in a hostile environment created by AL.



this neutralized shahbag and rejuvenated the jamaat spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

cOLLECTED..........


&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2479;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;
"&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; "&#2404;
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2474; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2435;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2478;&#2404; &#2453;&#2527; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;??!! &#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2460; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2475;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2489;&#2482;&#2497;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2475;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2465;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480;(&#2488; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2487;&#2494;&#2463; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2496; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2460; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2456;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2448;&#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2458;&#2497;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2451;&#2489; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2433; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;. ...
"&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; "
"&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; "
"&#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

> &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;
> "&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; "&#2404;




&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; needs to be politically aware of the conspiracies around BD, they are the citizen of BD, no point of being audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Generally, I do not take profanity seriously, as I am not a strong Immandar yet, even I roamed Western atheist forums, to learn/know about them. 

Even I used to visit such a dirty site like that, and read many pages: Why do you hate God?

*Disclaimer:* I am not responsible to their words, if your are sensitive, please do not visit.


----------



## BDforever

Sylhet Shahid Minar is attacked by Jamat , now tell me what type of protest is this ? is it about our Islam or something else ?
http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article594032.bdnews


----------



## Skies

> *&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451;* &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2460; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2456;&#2494;&#2480;
> &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2448;&#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2458;&#2497;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;



This will continue for long long time and AL only is accountable for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Is it true that those retard Shibirs in the middle of Mullahs, burned Bangladeshi Flag in chadpur?  Mullahs should start attacking those shibirs too. They are corrupting the protest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

BBC News - Deadly Bangladesh clashes over 'blasphemous' bloggers



At least four people have died in Bangladesh in clashes between police and Islamist protesters who took to the streets accusing bloggers of blasphemy. Dozens more were reported injured.

Some were calling for the execution of the bloggers, whom they accuse of insulting Islam.

Last week, blogger Ahmed Rajib Haider was killed outside his home.

The protests come days after authorities blocked some websites for "hurting religious feelings".

In the capital, Dhaka, thousands of protesters from an alliance of Islamic parties went on a protest rally soon after Friday prayers in the country's national mosque.

Police fired rubber bullets and tear gas to disperse protesters who threw stones and vandalised buildings, the BBC's Anbarasan Ethirajan reports from Dhaka. 

Similar violent clashes were reported across the country. In some places, there were clashes between supporters of the ruling Awami League and Islamist activists, our correspondent reports.

Following Mr Haider's death last week a series of blog posts described as anti-Islamic have circulated, but their authorship was not immediately clear. 

Strike call

The clashes come amid renewed tension over a tribunal judging war crimes committed during the 1971 independence war.

Last week, Bangladesh's parliament amended a law which will allow the state to appeal against the life sentence given by the tribunal to an Islamist party leader.

In recent weeks a group of bloggers, including Mr Haider, had launched mass protests demanding his execution and a ban on the country's largest Islamist party, the Jamaat-e-Islami.

Islamist parties have called for a nationwide general strike on Sunday in protest at the killing of their supporters in recent clashes.

The Islamist party denies being involved in war crimes and says the tribunal is part of a government vendetta against the party.

Human rights groups have said the tribunal falls short of international standards.

Official estimates say more than three million people were killed in the 1971 war which resulted in independence from Pakistan.

BBC News - Deadly Bangladesh clashes over 'blasphemous' bloggers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Is it true that those retard Shibirs in the middle of Mullahs, burned Bangladeshi Flag in chadpur?  Mullahs should start attacking those shibirs too. They are corrupting the protest



Don't come to a decision learning from our media.....mainstream media are completely performing yellow journalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Bangladesh police fire tear gas at protesters - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

Police in Bangladesh's capital, Dhaka, have fired tear gas to disperse thousands of supporters of Islamic parties protesting against a war crimes trial linked to the country's 1971 independence war.

Parts of central Dhaka turned into a battlefield as protesters attacked police with bricks and sticks in front of the national mosque after Friday prayers.

The security forces responded with hundreds of rounds of rubber bullets and tear gas shells, according to witnesses.

Police tried to thwart the protest by locking the gates of the Baitul Mukarram mosque where thousands of people were performing their weekly prayers, an AFP photographer at the scene said.

At least one person has been killed and more than 100 injured, including policemen and journalists, after protesters pelted stones and tried to overrun police barricades, the Dhaka-based English newspaper, the Daily Star, reported.

Fierce clashes also occurred in the port city of Chittagong, the northern city of Bogra and dozens of other cities and towns where police fired rubber bullets at thousands of protesters, leaving scores injured, police and local media said.

Sayeed Khan, an emergency doctor at Dhaka medical college hospital, told AFP that up to 50 people had been admitted, most injured by rubber bullets.

"Several cases are very critical," he said.

Twelve Islamic parties called the protests after the weekly prayers in nearly half a million mosques nationwide, demanding punishment to pro-government protest organisations for their alleged anti-Islamic blogs.

'Politically motivated'

Earlier this month, a special tribunal convicted senior party leader, Abdul Quader Mollah, of mass killings during the war and sentenced him to life in prison.

Another eight leaders of the party are on trial on charges of atrocities during the nine-month war against Pakistan.

Mollah's life sentence was seen by many in the country as lenient, which triggered a mass protest.

In its first verdict last month, the tribunal sentenced a former Jamaat-e-Islami leader, Abul Kamal Azad, to death in absentia for similar offences.

Tens of thousands of people came out on the streets across the country calling for the death penalty for convicted war criminals, including Mollah.

They have since been camping at Shahbagh in the centre of Dhaka to press for their demands.

Members of Jamaat-e-Islami say the war tribunal verdicts were politically motivated and have sought for the trials be held under the auspices of the UN.

Bangladesh's parliament, meeting the demands of protesters, this week amended a law allowing the state to appeal any verdict in war crimes trials it deemed inadequate and out of step with public opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

T-Rex said:


> *Fascists like you kidnap witnesses, instruct the court to get the kind of verdict they want, pay thugs to foil the protests of the oppositions, release convicted murderers so that they can kill more people of the opposition, murder people in broad day light and then talk about crimes against humanity.*



@ Where we are moving ? Are we moving towards _*"Cassendra Crossing" ?*_ 

@ I find almost every weak 4/5 persons are being killed intentionally by the Govt forces. If it continue then it is not a good sign ! If the situation continues like this some other organised force might take over !!! This is what the past experience shows. Moreso, there is a saying that *"History repeat itself ".*

@ Does Awami Leaque thinks that in this way they will kill the innocent people and they will remain in power ??? And their so called master will come to rescue them. My dear friends the things are not that easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> Is it true that those retard Shibirs in the middle of Mullahs, burned Bangladeshi Flag in chadpur?  Mullahs should start attacking those shibirs too. They are corrupting the protest



told you they just used Mullahs


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Four killed in Bangladesh clashes over 'atheist bloggers' - The Times of India

DHAKA: Bangladesh police fired live rounds on Friday in fierce clashes with Islamists demanding the execution of bloggers they accuse of blasphemy, killing at least four people and injuring about 200.

Two people were shot dead by police in the northwestern town of Palashbari, and two others died elsewhere, police told AFP.

Parts of the capital Dhaka were turned into a battlefield as thousands of protesters attacked police with bricks and sticks in front of the national mosque. Officers there retaliated with rubber bullets and tear gas.

The country's 12 Islamic parties called the protests after Friday prayers in nearly half a million mosques nationwide, demanding the execution of bloggers whom they say blasphemed Islam and the Prophet Mohammed.

Tensions have risen in the Muslim-majority nation over allegedly anti-Islamic blog posts by Ahmed Rajib Haider, who was hacked to death last week near his home in Dhaka.

In recent weeks Haider and fellow bloggers had launched huge protests demanding a ban on the largest Islamic party Jamaat-e-Islami, and the execution of its leaders for alleged war crimes in the 1971 independence conflict with Pakistan.

Since Haider's death, Bangladeshi social media has been flooded with his alleged blog posts and with those by other bloggers mocking Islam, triggering protests by a number of Islamic groups and clerics.

At Palashbari at least 4,000 Islamists attacked police with home-made bombs and sticks, prompting officers to respond with live fire, district police chief Nahidul Islam told AFP.

A dozen people were injured including five policemen, Islam added.

In the northeastern city of Sylhet a young man died as police shot rubber bullets and tear gas after protesters went on a rampage, attacking and torching vehicles, Sylhet metropolitan police commissioner Nibas Chandra Majhi told AFP.

Uzzal Dutta, an emergency doctor at the city Hospital, said 31 people were admitted and most had injuries from rubber bullets.

One person was killed in the western district of Jhenidah.

Police said clashes also broke out in the port city of Chittagong, the northern city of Bogra where 15,000 protesters attacked law-enforcers, and dozens of other cities and towns where police fired rubber bullets and tear gas.

About 200 people were injured nationwide, police and doctors said.

In Dhaka violence broke out outside the Baitul Mukarram national mosque, where protesters also attacked around a dozen journalists.

Police tried to thwart the protest by locking the gates of the mosque where tens of thousands of people were performing their weekly Jumma prayers, an AFP photographer at the scene said.

Sayeed Khan, an emergency doctor at Dhaka medical college hospital, told AFP that up to 50 people had been admitted, most with injuries from rubber bullets.

"Several cases are very critical," he said.

The government has warned of tough steps against those who incite social tension, and urged newspapers and blogs not to publish defamatory writings against the Prophet Mohammed.

It has cracked down on anti-Islam blogs and also given police protection to some bloggers in the wake of Haider's murder.

Police have yet to comment on a motive for Haider's killing. However, his brother said Haider was targeted by Jamaat's student wing for his online activities.

The killing of Haider was the second attack in Dhaka in less than a month against a blogger critical of Islamist groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> Don't come to a decision learning from our media.....mainstream media are completely performing yellow journalism.



Independent showed video that Jamatis attacking Sylhet Shahid Minar. if you do not believe go check yourself


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Deadly Bangladesh clashes over bloggers - Channel NewsAsia


DHAKA: Bangladesh police fired tear gas and rubber bullets Friday in fierce clashes with Islamists demanding the execution of bloggers they accused of blasphemy, killing one person and injuring around 100.

Parts of central Dhaka turned into a battlefield as protesters attacked police with bricks and sticks in front of the national mosque.

The security forces responded with hundreds of rounds of rubber bullets and tear gas shells, according to witnesses.

The country's 12 Islamic parties called the protests after the weekly prayers in nearly half a million mosques nationwide, demanding the execution of bloggers they say were behind blasphemous writings against Islam and Prophet Mohammed.

One person was killed during the clashes in western district of Jhenidah, district police chief Altaf Hossain told AFP, adding that hundreds of protesters also clashed with ruling party activists.

"The person, most probably a supporter of an Islamic party, died on the way to hospital," he said.

Fierce clashes also occurred in the port city of Chittagong, the northern city of Bogra and dozens of other cities and towns where police fired rubber bullets at thousands of protesters, leaving scores injured, police and local media said.

In Dhaka, violence broke out outside the Baitul Mukarram national mosque, where the protesters also attacked around a dozen journalists.

Police tried to thwart the protest by locking the gates of the mosque where thousands of people were performing their weekly Jumma prayers, an AFP photographer at the scene said.

Sayeed Khan, an emergency doctor at Dhaka medical college hospital, told AFP that up to 50 people had been admitted, most injured by rubber bullets.

"Several cases are very critical," he said.

Tensions have risen in the Muslim-majority nation over the alleged anti-Islamic blog posts by Ahmed Rajib Haider, who was hacked to death last week near his home in the capital Dhaka.

Since Haider's death, Bangladeshi social media has been flooded with his alleged blog posts and those by other bloggers mocking Islam, triggering protests by a number of Islamic groups and clerics.

- AFP/al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

animelive said:


> Is it true that those retard Shibirs in the middle of Mullahs, burned Bangladeshi Flag in chadpur?  Mullahs should start attacking those shibirs too. They are corrupting the protest



They know better than to display emotions by burning national flag at the wrong time. But there will always be some people who are eager to believe such news. BAL media knows that well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

animelive said:


> Is it true that those retard Shibirs in the middle of Mullahs, burned Bangladeshi Flag in chadpur?  *Mullahs should start attacking those shibirs too.* They are corrupting the protest



They all are like-minded, thus, they did not say anything to Shibir if the incident is true. IMO.

Now you can think why, why they are hating BD/flag, on the other hand, why Shabagh mobs + many Hindus are loving BD so much all of a sudden? (lol, desher jonno jaan deye dibo ai Shabag theke, Shabagh Square = Tahir Square)

I think sometimes, _Mayer cheye mashir darad beshi._

Because, 

Ideology > Nation to Jammat. 

Again Ideology > Nation to Shabagh Mob/AL/communists

But the media and nation (govt.) are only taking the side of Shabagh Mob/AL/communists shamelessly, undemocratically and unduly, therefore, Ideology is grater than Nation is *not *obvious for Shabagh Mob/AL/communists, but they are also harming this country by dividing the Nation using their ideology. And by not ensuring the democratic aspirations/rights of opposites.

On the other, Ideology is grater than Nation is *so* obvious for Jammat, so they are traitor, evil.

This ideology based politics/system should be removed. *Or* the fascism of AL must be dealt with, otherwise, many more flags could be fired, if democracy is not ensured for everyone equally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Ojana said:


> They all are like-minded, thus, they did not say anything to Shibir if the incident is true.


If they did it then they should be respectfully kicked out of the country. Atleast that is what they deserve

But i think many cl members got into the protest to do shits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

BDforever said:


> Independent showed video that Jamatis attacking Sylhet Shahid Minar. if you do not believe go check yourself



Were they shouting "we're jamati, let's break the Shahid Minar"?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

PlanetSoldier said:


> Don't come to a decision learning from our media.....mainstream media are completely performing yellow journalism.



BTV zombie has made many other zombies!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Mullahs should stop vandalism and go to shahbag style protest. this is bad, they are showing extremist sides


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Skallagrim said:


> Were they shouting "we're jamati, let's break the Shahid Minar"?



keep saying that , the truth can not be hidden.


----------



## jaunty

Jamati mullah flipping the bird(the 2nd from left), who woulda thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Mullahs should stop vandalism and go to shahbag style protest. this is bad, they are showing extremist sides



not burnt but a torn flag was found on road.... no one knows who did it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

We bore with @Hammar-fist in his good time, that is during the surge of Shabagh, he also should bear with us during our good time. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Bangladesh should totally get the blasphemy law to execute any kafir writing blogs, religion of peace must prevail!


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> Jamati mullah flipping the bird(the 2nd from left), who woulda thought



i dont think he is aware of that, he was trying to show 1 finger like everyone else which means One God

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

BDforever said:


> keep saying that , the truth can not be hidden.



Point is if someone is convinced that media lost its neutrality/credibility, then you can't refer to the same to refute his claim esp when there is room for intentional misinterpretation of an event and there's no way to verify it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> i dont think he is aware of that, he was trying to show 1 finger like everyone else which means One God



That's blasphemy man and also I see two fingers(2 Gods?), closed fingers(no God) all sorts of hand gestures ha ha..funny mullah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> not burnt but a torn flag was found on road.... no one knows who did it...



Thats a shame they have no respect for our national flag.


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#8230;

&#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#8230;
&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#8230;&#8230;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#8230;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2538; &#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2469;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2478; &#2478;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2451; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;, &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;
&#8220;&#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#8221;
&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2439; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537;&#2542;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2538;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#8230;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#8230; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2510; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2499;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2439; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472;&#8230;

&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496; &#2535;&#2535; &#2470;&#2482;&#2451; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#8220; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#8220;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Skallagrim said:


> Point is if someone is convinced that media lost its neutrality/credibility, then you can't refer to the same to refute his claim esp when there is room for intentional misinterpretation of an event and there's no way to verify it.



ok do not believe them what they are saying , mute tv and just watch Independent channel video


----------



## Mattrixx

Jamaat, allies strike terror
*4 killed, around thousand injured in attacks from mosques; Shaheed Minars vandalised, national flag torn following false claim over 'insult to Islam' by Shahbagh bloggers; hartal tomorrow *





In a countrywide reign of terror, Jamaat-e-Islami and its sympathisers yesterday attacked law enforcers and journalists, burned the national flag and vandalised Shaheed Minars to counter the mass demand for capital punishment to 1971 war criminals.

They chose mosques as gathering points and launched attacks with handmade bombs, guns, and sticks, leaving at least four persons killed and nearly 1,000 people including 14 journalists wounded.

In what appears to be the culmination of a cleverly orchestrated smear campaign, the Jamaat and its adherents branded the Shahbagh protesters as atheists and tried to use Juma prayers to whip up religious sentiments against them.

Gonojagoron Manchas -- from where demands are being made for capital punishment to war criminals -- became their targets of vandalism in Chittagong, Feni, Chandpur, Rajshahi, Bogra, Sirajganj, Joypurhat, Sylhet, Moulvibazar and Pabna.

Jamaat and its student body Islami Chhatra Shibir carried out the attacks under the banner of 12 Islamist parties.

They chanted slogans against the organisers of the Shahbagh movement, which has been calling for capital punishment to all war criminals and a ban on Jamaat-Shibir.

Jamaat and some like-minded radical Islamist parties had earlier announced nationwide demonstrations after yesterday's Juma prayers for punishment to the bloggers.

They torched the national flag in Chandpur and Bogra, and vandalised Shaheed Minar in Feni and Sylhet, and Awami League office in Kurigram. They attacked law enforcers in other districts, including Jhenidah, Patuakhali, Pabna and Joypurhat.

Police fired hundreds of teargas shells and rubber bullets to disperse the attackers. Dozens of people, including journalists, were hit by bullets during the clashes.

Of the four dead, two were killed in Gaibandha, one in Sylhet and another in Jhenidah. The person killed during clashes in Jhenidah was identified as Abdus Salam, a madrasa teacher.

Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir said Jamaat-Shibir carried out the attacks across the country in a planned way. He said none of the attackers would be spared.

Police have detained 172 attackers in Dhaka and other districts. Additional law enforcers have been deployed across the country to ward off further violence.

Eight Islamist parties led by Khelafat Andolon yesterday called a dawn-to-dusk hartal for tomorrow and countrywide demonstrations for Monday to protest the police attack on them and for punishment to Shahbagh protesters.

In the capital, Jamaat activists took position inside the Baitul Mukarram national mosque much before Juma prayers and started hurling brickbats at the law enforcers. They later attacked the journalists there.

They snatched the microphone from the Imam and started giving provocative slogans. They also barred the Khatib from delivering Khutba, said witnesses.

The fanatics also circulated copies of the offensive advertisements that Hefazat-e-Islam took out on three newspapers recently to stir up religious sentiments against the Shahbagh youths.

They even set fire to prayer mats inside the mosque around 2:15pm, and later claimed that the police had set those alight, said witnesses.

Vehicular movement on the roads near Baitul Mukarram remained suspended for hours following the clashes.

In Rajshahi city, Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with police at different points, leaving around 50 people, including 10 policemen, injured.

In Bogra, they launched attacks on police prompting the law enforcers to fire at least 200 shots and teargas shells. More than 50 people, including nine policemen, were wounded in the clashes.

More than 70 people were injured in clashes in Sylhet. At least 20 of them were hit by bullets.

In Patuakhali, at least 35 people, including three policemen, were injured in clashes.

CHAOS AT NATIONAL MOSQUE
Supporters of Jamaat and some Islamist parties gathered in front of the mosque before Juma prayers. Instead of offering prayers, they attacked police and journalists with sticks and brickbats.

When the Imam was making preparations for Juma prayers, they chanted slogans in front of the mosque, demanding punishment to the Shahbagh youths terming them atheists.

They then marched towards the Jatiya Press Club at about 1:25pm, vandalised an arch in front of the Workers' Party office, and attacked police and journalists.

They beat up camera persons of different TV channels, photographers of several newspapers and some reporters of both electronic and print media. Some of them are receiving treatment at Dhaka Medical Colleague Hospital.

When they got close to the Jatiya Press Club, the law enforcers deployed at Paltan and Dainik Bangla intersection fired teargas canisters and rubber bullets to disperse them.

Being chased by police, they moved towards the Matsya Bhaban intersection and fought pitched battles with law enforcers.

As a small group of attackers marched towards Shahbagh, police chased them and fired bullets and teargas shells from armoured vehicles to disperse them.

The Jamaat men vandalised dozens of vehicles and attacked police with hand-made bombs and brickbats.

When police brought the situation under control near the Jatiya Press Club, Matsya Bhaban and Paltan areas, Jamaat-Shibir activists took shelter inside the national mosque and started hurling bombs and brickbats at police.

Police and Rab personnel kept the mosque surrounded for an hour and asked those inside the mosque to come out peacefully.

The attackers holed up in the mosque repeatedly chanted slogans against police, the Shahbagh youths, journalists and the government.

A group of ruling party men gathered in front of Awami League's central office on the Bangabandhu Avenue and brought out a procession. They chased some Jamaat-Shibir men out of the area.

The situation there became normal after Asr prayers.

On Thursday, the government decided to allow Islamist parties to bring out peaceful processions.

Jamaat, allies strike terror


----------



## Skies



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Mullahs should stop vandalism and go to shahbag style protest. this is bad, they are showing extremist sides



Man are you still kid ....only hypocrite projonmo bahini has the right to stage Shahbagh style protest. This govt. doesn't allow any sort of protest (against their interest), before starting protest police jumps on the protesters. On the other hand all there at Shahbagh are protected well by this same police. They (police) are making them (protesters) violent, believe me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

4 or more devotees have died and over 200 got injured already. 


Real-time News Network


----------



## PlanetSoldier

madx said:


> Thats a shame *they have no respect for our national flag.*



Who.....Chapati League?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> ok do not believe them what they are saying , mute tv and just watch Independent channel video



oh ya you think only alems were there?? knowing awamileague i am pretty sure it was their Job to subotage the protest....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

PlanetSoldier said:


> Man are you still kid ....only hypocrite projonmo bahini has the right to stage Shahbagh style protest. This govt. doesn't allow any sort of protest (against their interest), before starting protest police jumps on the protesters. On the other hand all there at Shahbagh are protected well by this same police. They (police) are making them (protesters) violent, believe me.


Beating police and vandalism are 2 different things. I'm all in for the first one but not the latter. People have to pay the price for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Beating police and vandalism are 2 different things. I'm all in for the first one but not the latter. People have to pay the price for it.



oh ... police stated it.... You will never know how it feels...

i had this experience once...

it was a peaceful protest like any other day in front of Press club..

They charged us without any cause... 

and we ran like usain bolt, many of my friends were injured and many of them started to fight back...

this is how it happened today.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

mullah thukku zombie invasion


----------



## BDforever

I want Army in country , come come take the power .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

&#8216;Jamaat activists&#8217; go berserk in capital





&#8220;Jamaat-e-Islami activists&#8221; used the protest call given by the 12 &#8220;Islamist&#8221; and likeminded parties after Friday prayers to &#8220;fight back&#8221; as they went berserk in different parts of the country including the capital Dhaka, police say.

Reports of clashes also came in from Chittagong, Sylhet, Rajshahi and other areas, and journalists were injured after the &#8220;Islamists&#8221; held protest rallies to &#8220;punish anti-religious bloggres&#8221; and against a call by the Shahbagh demonstrators demanding a ban on Jamaat and capital punishment for convicted war criminals.

A police official in Dhaka said they think the &#8220;Islamist&#8221; protesters are actually &#8220;Jamaat activists&#8221; and they &#8220;will look into it&#8221;.

The &#8216;Islamists&#8217; clashed with police, hurled bombs and pelted stones in and around the Paltan of Dhaka soon after Friday afternoon prayers, prompting the law enforcers to respond with teargas shells and rubber bullets.

The &#8216;Islamists&#8217; gathered at the Baitul Mukarram premises and started throwing stones at police at around 12:45pm, said a bdnews24.com correspondent.

A senior reporter of Maasranga Television and an ATN Bangla cameraman covering the incident were attacked, he added.

The &#8216;Islamist&#8217; activists took out a procession and vandalised a structure which had demands of justice for war criminals of 1971 written on it.

At one point they pounced on the police and some explosions followed.

Police fired shotgun rounds to bring the situation under control.

At least seven people, including two journalists and two policemen were injured, eyewitnesses said.

Five, including the injured journalists, were taken to the Dhaka Medical College and Hospital for treatment.

Private-run Gazi TV reported Masudur Rahman, 25, sustained bullet injuries in Paltan. Bengali-language daily Dainik Sangbad reporter Saif Bablu, 28, was injured at the north gate of Baitul Mukarram when a brick hurled by the protesters hit him and Dainik Janakantha photojournalist Sheikh Mamun Rashid received bullet injuries. Independent TV cameraman Nurul Islam, 35, also suffered bullet wounds in front of the National Press Club.

Wari police Constable Abdul Jalil, 40, has also been admitted at the Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH) as he was injured in bricks hurled by protesters at the Kaptanbazar.

Apart from them, at least 20 others, injured in various areas of the capital during the rampage, are being treated there.

The condition of one of the injured is serious, bdnews24.com&#8217;s medical correspondent said from the hospital.

The &#8216;Islamists&#8217; also clashed with the law enforcers in Kataban adjacent to Shahbagh. Police retaliated by lobbing tear gas shells after the mob pelted stones at the law enforcers, injuring the Assistant Commissioner (Patrol) of Lalbagh Police Rezaul Karim.

At least four people were detained from the area.

Deputy Commissioner of Dhaka Metropolitan Police (Motijheel Circle) Sheikh Nazmul Alam told reporters, &#8220;Leaders of the Islami Andolan and 12 like-minded Islamist parties contacted us assuring that they would hold a peaceful demonstration in front of the mosque in protest against the &#8216;anti-Islamic&#8217; campaign by some Shahbagh bloggers. They were given permission to hold the programme following such an assurance.&#8221;

&#8220;But they resorted to vandalism after their procession headed towards the Press Club, prompting police to fire teargas shells and rubber bullets,&#8221; he said.

He was asked whether the Jamaat activists who have been running riot across the country for the last three months were involved in the clashes riding on the programmes of other Islamist organisations.

The official answered, &#8220;I see something like that. We&#8217;ll look into the issue.&#8221;

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/02/22/jamaat-activists-go-berserk-in-capital


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Beating police and vandalism are 2 different things. I'm all in for the first one but not the latter. People have to pay the price for it.



When protesters are not being oppressed by police, why on earth they'll go for vandalism?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

What do these mullah want? Blasphemy law? If that's the case I think Pakistanis can give you some pointers on how to use it effectively, they have been pretty efficient at it.


----------



## Skies

madx said:


>



Never saw Jammatis in Maddrasha- clad dress! They are not Jammaties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

PlanetSoldier said:


> Who.....Chapati League?


----------



## idune

Looks like these fascist and Awami League NASTIKS took Daily Amardesh site down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Ojana said:


> Never saw Jammatis in Maddrasha- clad dress! They are not Jammaties.



This small childs dont understand anything but they are used. Every time on strike they are on front line of vandalism.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

madx said:


>



I thought you were saying about Chapati League who 1st turned down our flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> not burnt but a torn flag was found on road.... no one knows who did it...


As suspected yesterday, this is one of the stage manage attempt by Awami NASTIK League and their communist and external partners to deceive people some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

a funny thing for you guys:-

Sams Islam saying,' valoito korasa aro kora uchit nastik dongso korta hoba'
source: Timeline Photos | Facebook
his comment is there among first 120 comments from bottom to top.
now check his profile picture
Sams Islam's Photos | Facebook (picture with different type of bears, wine etc, seems like it is bar)
how pure muslim he is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> Getting a little irrational here aren't we?



This shahbag mob has has made a fool out of the Bangladeshi society. These mobs should be punished. *NASTIK BLOGGER'DER FASHI CHAI!
*
Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/search.php?searchid=6595503#ixzz2LelHRWz1

Ask him the same question please!You can't hang people for what they believe in.
 @kobiraaz Is Omi Rahman Pial also a nastik blogger?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

BDforever said:


> a funny thing for you guys:-
> 
> Sams Islam saying,' valoito korasa aro kora uchit nastik dongso korta hoba'
> source: Timeline Photos | Facebook
> his comment is there among first 120 comments from bottom to top.
> now check his profile picture
> Sams Islam's Photos | Facebook (picture with different type of bears, wine etc, seems like it is bar)
> how pure muslim he is



Our islam is ruined by this ppl. What ppl will think of islam by all these I cant understand.
Funny dhormo beicha khan inara. Valo valo dhormo bechen. Alu,piaz,muri moshlar moto koira bechan.
This is a funny facebook page. See its name and works.
https://www.facebook.com/shimlan.and.fahim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> This small childs dont understand anything but they are used. Every time on strike they are on front line of vandalism.



when you people use "childs" in Shahbag that becomes patriotism..... ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> This shahbag mob has has made a fool out of the Bangladeshi society. These mobs should be punished. *NASTIK BLOGGER'DER FASHI CHAI!
> *
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/search.php?searchid=6595503#ixzz2LelHRWz1
> 
> Ask him the same question please!You can't hang people for what they believe in.




This mullahs has got lack of knowledge they come to streets without knowing the facts.

Muslims didn&#8217;t buy it
Staff Correspondent

*The imam of a Dhanmondi mosque yesterday incurred the wrath of the devotees for making derogatory comments about slain blogger Ahmed Rajib Haidar.

&#8220;Rajib got his due punishment. But death is not enough. His body should be exhumed and burnt,&#8221; Syed Zulfikar Zahur, the imam of Tawakul Mosque, said while delivering the Juma sermons.

The people got furious and many stood up in protest.

&#8220;Calm down&#8221;, Zulfikar shouted. He also criticised covering of Rajib's coffin with the national flag and termed the Shahbagh activists as junkies.*

At one stage, his deputy started conducting the prayer.

Anwar Hossain, officer-in-charge of Dhanmondi Police Station, said police stayed there till the end of the prayers. However, no further trouble was created.

A Dhanmondi resident who regularly goes to the mosque said the imam yesterday crossed the line.

As the Shahbagh movement gained momentum with tens of thousands of people demanding maximum punishment for war criminals, the Jamaat-Shibir men started smear campaigns against the frontline demonstrators.

Days before the brutal murder of Rajib on February 5, anti-religion blog posts were published in his name. The Shahbagh protesters dismissed those as fake.

Yesterday, imam of a mosque, next to Tamirul Millat Kamil Madrasa at the capital's Mirjahirbag, during the Juma prayer yesterday said those who are silent over alleged blog posts of Rajib have no faith in Allah and they are indeed atheists.

The remark sparked protests from devotees. However, everyone cooled down within moments and the prayer began.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> This shahbag mob has has made a fool out of the Bangladeshi society. These mobs should be punished. *NASTIK BLOGGER'DER FASHI CHAI!
> *
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/search.php?searchid=6595503#ixzz2LelHRWz1
> 
> Ask him the same question please!You can't hang people for what they believe in.
> 
> @kobiraaz Is Omi Rahman Pial also a nastik blogger?



no, he is not.... i am not sure why they used his photo, most probably because Omi pial runs Amarblog which tolerates such blog posts.... I am not sure bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;,
"&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;" &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;,
&#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Sylhet e bole national flag chire felse ar Shahid Minar bhenge felse.Karo kase ki news ase?


----------



## Mattrixx

Shahbagh rises again
undefinedLess than a day after protesters at Shahbagh called off their nonstop demonstration demanding death penalty for all war criminals, people of all walks of life yesterday started gathering there again to protest against the Jamaat-Shibir rampage across the country.Photo: STARStaff Correspondent

As the Jamaat-Shibir and its sympathisers unleashed a reign of terror targeting the Shahbagh movement, protesters returned to the Shahbagh intersection yesterday afternoon, less than 20 hours after the nonstop movement was wound up.

Protesting against the countrywide violence, burning and tearing down of national flags and damaging Shaheed Minars in Dhaka and other districts, the Blogger and Online Activist Network began demonstrating all over the country since 7:00pm.

In Dhaka, Imran H Sarker, convener of the Network, issued an ultimatum to the government to arrest Mahmudur Rahman, acting editor of daily Amar Desh for "publishing motivating stories and instigating the violence".

"We have decided to continue our demonstrations round the clock until our demands are met," he said and added, &#8220;Our demand is simple. The organisations liable for war crimes during the Liberation War in 1971 must be banned."

He said the Shahbagh protesters demanded exemplary punishment to those who attacked journalists during the violence. "The Jamaat-Shibir carried out attacks across the country to foil our prayer-programme after Juma prayers," he said.

People from all walks of life started gathering at the protest venue from around 2:00pm, chanting slogans like "Joy Bangla" or "Jamat-Shibirer astana, bhenge dao guriye dao," (Demolish the dens of Jamaat-Shibir).

In port city Chittagong, thousands of protesters crowded the protest venue chanting slogans against Jamaat-Shibir. An angry mob damaged windowpanes of the offices of Diganta Television and daily Sangram -- two media houses linked with Jamaat -- near Cheragi Pahar Mor, reports our district correspondent.

On Thursday, issuing an ultimatum to the government to bring war crimes charges against Jamaat-e-Islami and initiate the legal process by March 26 to ban the party, the Shahbagh protesters announced a series of countrywide programmes beginning yesterday.

The programmes include special prayers at mosques after Juma prayers as well as at churches, pagodas and temples yesterday and holding more grand rallies, demonstrations and cultural programmes at different parts in Dhaka and other divisional cities.

Organisers has also told The Daily Star on Thursday night that although the protesters would not keep the Shahbagh intersection occupied for 24 hours from yesterday, they would gather at the venue the day before the war crimes tribunal is to deliver a verdict.

Shahidul Islam Shamim, a service holder who joined the Shahbagh protest yesterday, said as activists of Jamaat and its affiliated organisations attacked police and journalists their politics must be banned.

&#8220;Leaders of these parties should be given exemplary punishment," he said.

&#8220;We have been here for the last 17 days. We must not leave Shahbagh," said Fazle Masudur Rahman, another protester.

Zahirul Islam, a businessman, agrees and says: &#8220;It seems they [Jamaat] won't let me live in my own country.&#8221;

Demonstrators, most of them young men and women, started gathering in front of the national museum as the news of the Jamaat-Shibir violence spread. By 6:00pm, they reoccupied the Shahbagh intersection.

The Shahbagh movement began on February 5, hours after Jamaat assistant secretary general Abdul Quader Mollah was sentenced to life in prison for rape, killing and genocide in 1971. Protesters say a life term is too lenient a punishment for Mollah, known as the "Butcher of Mirpur" for his notorious role in the killing of hundreds during the war. Protesters have been demanding capital punishment to Mollah and all other war criminals.


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> Shahbagh rises again
> undefinedLess than a day after protesters at Shahbagh called off their nonstop demonstration demanding death penalty for all war criminals, people of all walks of life yesterday started gathering there again to protest against the Jamaat-Shibir rampage across the country.Photo: STARStaff Correspondent
> 
> As the Jamaat-Shibir and its sympathisers unleashed a reign of terror targeting the Shahbagh movement, protesters returned to the Shahbagh intersection yesterday afternoon, less than 20 hours after the nonstop movement was wound up.
> 
> Protesting against the countrywide violence, burning and tearing down of national flags and damaging Shaheed Minars in Dhaka and other districts, the Blogger and Online Activist Network began demonstrating all over the country since 7:00pm.
> 
> In Dhaka, Imran H Sarker, convener of the Network, issued an ultimatum to the government to arrest Mahmudur Rahman, acting editor of daily Amar Desh for "publishing motivating stories and instigating the violence".
> 
> "We have decided to continue our demonstrations round the clock until our demands are met," he said and added, Our demand is simple. The organisations liable for war crimes during the Liberation War in 1971 must be banned."
> 
> He said the Shahbagh protesters demanded exemplary punishment to those who attacked journalists during the violence. "The Jamaat-Shibir carried out attacks across the country to foil our prayer-programme after Juma prayers," he said.
> 
> People from all walks of life started gathering at the protest venue from around 2:00pm, chanting slogans like "Joy Bangla" or "Jamat-Shibirer astana, bhenge dao guriye dao," (Demolish the dens of Jamaat-Shibir).
> 
> In port city Chittagong, thousands of protesters crowded the protest venue chanting slogans against Jamaat-Shibir. An angry mob damaged windowpanes of the offices of Diganta Television and daily Sangram -- two media houses linked with Jamaat -- near Cheragi Pahar Mor, reports our district correspondent.
> 
> On Thursday, issuing an ultimatum to the government to bring war crimes charges against Jamaat-e-Islami and initiate the legal process by March 26 to ban the party, the Shahbagh protesters announced a series of countrywide programmes beginning yesterday.
> 
> The programmes include special prayers at mosques after Juma prayers as well as at churches, pagodas and temples yesterday and holding more grand rallies, demonstrations and cultural programmes at different parts in Dhaka and other divisional cities.
> 
> Organisers has also told The Daily Star on Thursday night that although the protesters would not keep the Shahbagh intersection occupied for 24 hours from yesterday, they would gather at the venue the day before the war crimes tribunal is to deliver a verdict.
> 
> Shahidul Islam Shamim, a service holder who joined the Shahbagh protest yesterday, said as activists of Jamaat and its affiliated organisations attacked police and journalists their politics must be banned.
> 
> Leaders of these parties should be given exemplary punishment," he said.
> 
> We have been here for the last 17 days. We must not leave Shahbagh," said Fazle Masudur Rahman, another protester.
> 
> Zahirul Islam, a businessman, agrees and says: It seems they [Jamaat] won't let me live in my own country.
> 
> Demonstrators, most of them young men and women, started gathering in front of the national museum as the news of the Jamaat-Shibir violence spread. By 6:00pm, they reoccupied the Shahbagh intersection.
> 
> The Shahbagh movement began on February 5, hours after Jamaat assistant secretary general Abdul Quader Mollah was sentenced to life in prison for rape, killing and genocide in 1971. Protesters say a life term is too lenient a punishment for Mollah, known as the "Butcher of Mirpur" for his notorious role in the killing of hundreds during the war. Protesters have been demanding capital punishment to Mollah and all other war criminals.


*This is not Shahbag thread, go to Shahbag thread and delete this post*



RiasatKhan said:


> Sylhet e bole national flag chire felse ar Shahid Minar bhenge felse.Karo kase ki news ase?



explore last 3-4 page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> Sylhet e bole national flag chire felse ar Shahid Minar bhenge felse.Karo kase ki news ase?




This protest was just a jamat action. Their targets were journalists, gonojagoron moncho.
Jamat general secretary commanded this directly from baitul mukaaram.
They didnt fully finish their prayer they were there just for vandalism.



madx said:


> Jamaat, allies strike terror
> *4 killed, around thousand injured in attacks from mosques; Shaheed Minars vandalised, national flag torn following false claim over 'insult to Islam' by Shahbagh bloggers; hartal tomorrow *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a countrywide reign of terror, Jamaat-e-Islami and its sympathisers yesterday attacked law enforcers and journalists, burned the national flag and vandalised Shaheed Minars to counter the mass demand for capital punishment to 1971 war criminals.
> 
> They chose mosques as gathering points and launched attacks with handmade bombs, guns, and sticks, leaving at least four persons killed and nearly 1,000 people including 14 journalists wounded.
> 
> In what appears to be the culmination of a cleverly orchestrated smear campaign, the Jamaat and its adherents branded the Shahbagh protesters as atheists and tried to use Juma prayers to whip up religious sentiments against them.
> 
> Gonojagoron Manchas -- from where demands are being made for capital punishment to war criminals -- became their targets of vandalism in Chittagong, Feni, Chandpur, Rajshahi, Bogra, Sirajganj, Joypurhat, Sylhet, Moulvibazar and Pabna.
> 
> Jamaat and its student body Islami Chhatra Shibir carried out the attacks under the banner of 12 Islamist parties.
> 
> They chanted slogans against the organisers of the Shahbagh movement, which has been calling for capital punishment to all war criminals and a ban on Jamaat-Shibir.
> 
> Jamaat and some like-minded radical Islamist parties had earlier announced nationwide demonstrations after yesterday's Juma prayers for punishment to the bloggers.
> 
> They torched the national flag in Chandpur and Bogra, and vandalised Shaheed Minar in Feni and Sylhet, and Awami League office in Kurigram. They attacked law enforcers in other districts, including Jhenidah, Patuakhali, Pabna and Joypurhat.
> 
> Police fired hundreds of teargas shells and rubber bullets to disperse the attackers. Dozens of people, including journalists, were hit by bullets during the clashes.
> 
> Of the four dead, two were killed in Gaibandha, one in Sylhet and another in Jhenidah. The person killed during clashes in Jhenidah was identified as Abdus Salam, a madrasa teacher.
> 
> Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir said Jamaat-Shibir carried out the attacks across the country in a planned way. He said none of the attackers would be spared.
> 
> Police have detained 172 attackers in Dhaka and other districts. Additional law enforcers have been deployed across the country to ward off further violence.
> 
> Eight Islamist parties led by Khelafat Andolon yesterday called a dawn-to-dusk hartal for tomorrow and countrywide demonstrations for Monday to protest the police attack on them and for punishment to Shahbagh protesters.
> 
> In the capital, Jamaat activists took position inside the Baitul Mukarram national mosque much before Juma prayers and started hurling brickbats at the law enforcers. They later attacked the journalists there.
> 
> They snatched the microphone from the Imam and started giving provocative slogans. They also barred the Khatib from delivering Khutba, said witnesses.
> 
> The fanatics also circulated copies of the offensive advertisements that Hefazat-e-Islam took out on three newspapers recently to stir up religious sentiments against the Shahbagh youths.
> 
> They even set fire to prayer mats inside the mosque around 2:15pm, and later claimed that the police had set those alight, said witnesses.
> 
> Vehicular movement on the roads near Baitul Mukarram remained suspended for hours following the clashes.
> 
> In Rajshahi city, Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with police at different points, leaving around 50 people, including 10 policemen, injured.
> 
> In Bogra, they launched attacks on police prompting the law enforcers to fire at least 200 shots and teargas shells. More than 50 people, including nine policemen, were wounded in the clashes.
> 
> More than 70 people were injured in clashes in Sylhet. At least 20 of them were hit by bullets.
> 
> In Patuakhali, at least 35 people, including three policemen, were injured in clashes.
> 
> CHAOS AT NATIONAL MOSQUE
> Supporters of Jamaat and some Islamist parties gathered in front of the mosque before Juma prayers. Instead of offering prayers, they attacked police and journalists with sticks and brickbats.
> 
> When the Imam was making preparations for Juma prayers, they chanted slogans in front of the mosque, demanding punishment to the Shahbagh youths terming them atheists.
> 
> They then marched towards the Jatiya Press Club at about 1:25pm, vandalised an arch in front of the Workers' Party office, and attacked police and journalists.
> 
> They beat up camera persons of different TV channels, photographers of several newspapers and some reporters of both electronic and print media. Some of them are receiving treatment at Dhaka Medical Colleague Hospital.
> 
> When they got close to the Jatiya Press Club, the law enforcers deployed at Paltan and Dainik Bangla intersection fired teargas canisters and rubber bullets to disperse them.
> 
> Being chased by police, they moved towards the Matsya Bhaban intersection and fought pitched battles with law enforcers.
> 
> As a small group of attackers marched towards Shahbagh, police chased them and fired bullets and teargas shells from armoured vehicles to disperse them.
> 
> The Jamaat men vandalised dozens of vehicles and attacked police with hand-made bombs and brickbats.
> 
> When police brought the situation under control near the Jatiya Press Club, Matsya Bhaban and Paltan areas, Jamaat-Shibir activists took shelter inside the national mosque and started hurling bombs and brickbats at police.
> 
> Police and Rab personnel kept the mosque surrounded for an hour and asked those inside the mosque to come out peacefully.
> 
> The attackers holed up in the mosque repeatedly chanted slogans against police, the Shahbagh youths, journalists and the government.
> 
> A group of ruling party men gathered in front of Awami League's central office on the Bangabandhu Avenue and brought out a procession. They chased some Jamaat-Shibir men out of the area.
> 
> The situation there became normal after Asr prayers.
> 
> On Thursday, the government decided to allow Islamist parties to bring out peaceful processions.
> 
> Jamaat, allies strike terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Ojana said:


> Never saw Jammatis in Maddrasha- clad dress! They are not Jammaties.


It is called miss-characterization to create fallacy in the premise. The art to defame opposition before storming on them. Such fallacy is the start of conspiracy that is widespread 
thoughout the AWAMY rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> *This is not Shahbag thread, go to Shahbag thread and delete this post*



Why the shahbagh rise again.
Shabagh rise is related to this thread.
They started this protest again to oppose the so called mullah invasion.
And here is no option of level playing as u guys will close any thread goes against u by reporting.


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> Sylhet e bole national flag chire felse ar Shahid Minar bhenge felse.Karo kase ki news ase?



explore last 3-4 page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Fanatics now target journos
Staff Correspondent

Jamaat-e-Islami and Islami Chhatra Shibir men attacked and injured at least 15 journalists in front of Baitul Mukarram Mosque in Dhaka and Chittagong Press Club yesterday.

In disguise of activists of different Islamic parties, Jamaat-Shibir men launched an attack on electronic and print media personnel at Baitul Mukarram Mosque when they were covering a procession of Khelafat Andolon and some other parties.

Immediately after the Juma prayers yesterday, a group of youths, under the cover of other Islamic parties, came out of the south gate of the mosque and hurled abusive words at journalists there.

Carrying large bamboos, sticks, brick chips, and shoes, they blasted the media for &#8220;patronising and supporting the atheists&#8221; of Shahbagh movement.

At one stage, they attacked reporters and camerapersons in which camerapersons of ATN Bangla, ATN News, Maasranga, Ekattur TV and Independent Television suffered injuries.

Police were seen inactive during the attack on journalists.

After the initial attack, more Jamaat-Shibir men gathered in front of the south gate and launched another attack that lasted for over 10 minutes.

They broke the cameras of two television channels, witnesses said.

During the hour-long fierce clash that ensued between Islamic bigots and police, a photographer and two reporters also suffered injuries.

Deputy commissioner of Dhaka Metropolitan Police, Motijheel Division, said after police, Jamaat-Shibir men have now started to attack the media.

&#8220;I will ask all media to beware of Jamaat-Shibir,&#8221; Deputy Commissioner Anwar Hossain said while talking to reporters.

In Chittagong, five journalists including two photographers were injured when Islamic bigots attacked them in front of the port city press club.

In a clash between Bangladesh Chhatra League and Jamaat activists in Jhenidah, a reporter of a local newspaper was also injured.

Different bodies of journalists protested and condemned the attacks.

In separate statements, leaders of Bangladesh Federal Union of Journalists, Dhaka Union of Journalists, Dhaka Reporters' Unity, Crime Reporters' Association of Bangladesh, Political Reporters' Forum and Rural Journalists Foundation also demanded arrest and punitive actions against those responsible.

Triggered by the &#8220;lenient&#8221; punishment of Jamaat leader Quader Mollah for crimes against humanity, people of all walks of life gathered at Shahbagh in the capital for 17 straight days demanding death penalty for all war criminals.

At least five top Jamaat leaders are being tried at international crimes tribunals in connection with crimes against humanity committed during the Liberation War of Bangladesh.

Fanatics now target journos


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> This protest was just a jamat action. Their targets were journalists, gonojagoron moncho.
> Jamat general secretary commanded this directly from baitul mukaaram.
> They didnt fully finish their prayer they were there just for vandalism.



you know how many people protested all over the country after Jummah?? Thousand times more than all of your pro-shahbagi mob..... you people used to say only 5% were jamati??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Attacks, rampage in major cities
Gonojagoron manchas vandalised







Star Report

The Jamaat-e-Islami and its likeminded Islamist organisations yesterday unleashed violence in major cities of the country in a showdown to counter the countrywide movement against the war criminals of 1971.

In Chittagong, several thousand supporters of different radical Islamist organisations vandalised many structures and the Gonojagoron Mancha site in front of the press club on Jamal Khan Road.

A group of the fanatics also entered into the press club building and vandalised windowpanes and assaulted several journalists there.

In the face of resistance by law enforcers at the time, the supporters charged on to police. At least four policemen were injured, one with bullet, in the clash.

The injured -- Inspector of Khulshi Police Station Pravash Chandra Dhar, Sub-Inspector of Kotwali Police Station Md Kamruzzaman, its Assistant Sub-Inspector Mafizur Rahman and constable Mohammad Jahangir of Armed Police Battalion -- have been admitted to Chittagong Medical College Hospital (CMCH).

Of them, constable Jahangir sustained bullet injury in the right leg when police had been trying to disperse the protestors, said Additional Commissioner of Chittagong Metropolitan Police (CMP) Banaj Kumar Majumder.

He said 25 people had been detained from different areas of the port city in connection with the rampage.

Around 2:00pm, activists of Hefazat-e-Islam assaulted five photo journalists and TV cameramen at Anderkillah intersection when the party supporters brought out a procession from Anderkillah Shahi Jam-e Mosque.

Photo journalist of Daily Inqilab Ahmed Kutub was critically injured in the attack and was admitted to CMCH.

Eye witnesses and police said a group of Hefazat-e-Islam activists right after the Juma prayers had started chanting slogans against "atheists" inside Anderkillah mosque and brought out a procession to take position at Anderkillah intersection.

Shibli, who performed his prayers in the mosque, said the activists had started chanting slogans even before the munazaat [supplication] ended.

Several thousand activists of different Islamist organisations including Jamaat, its student wing Shibir, Hefazat-e-Islam, Islami Oikkya Jote, and Nabi Premik Jagrata Janata, with processions from different part of the city gathered at Anderkillah intersection.

Around 3:00pm, they brought out a procession from there towards Jamiyatul Falah Jatiya Mosque at Wasa Intersection. On its way, the mob hurled stones at the bureau offices of newspapers Amader Shomoy, Kaler Kantho, The Daily Sun, banglanews24.com and private TV channel Bangla Vision.

Thereon, a large group of the procession suddenly paraded on to Jamal Khan Road through Cheragi Pahar intersection breaking through police resistance.

The procession on its way vandalised windowpanes of several buildings on both sides of the road in a bid to create panic among people.

Reaching the Gonojagoron Mancha site, the activists vandalised wooden structures bearing slogans against war criminals and tore down banners and festoons and set fire to those. They also tried to pull down the portrait of Shaheed Janani Jahanara Imam after getting into the press club building. During the time, the activists chanted slogans against the Shahbagh movement activists terming them infidel.

After the rampage, the activists again gathered at the Jamiyatul Falah mosque and held a rally at Wasa Intersection around 3:30pm. At the rally, Mufti Izharul Islam Chowdhury, president of Nizami Islam Party, demanded capital punishment to those bloggers, who had organised the Shahbagh movement.

He called Law Minister Shafique Ahmed, Information Minister Hasanul Haque Inu and Education Minister Nurul Islam Nahid "atheists" and leftist, and demanded their resignation.

Izharul also announced a grand rally at Hathazari Parboti High School for Monday.

While returning from the rally around 4:00pm, Jamaat-Shibir activists once again tried to proceed through Jamal Khan Road. But they faced resistance from locals, including Bangladesh Chhatra League, and a clash erupted. Police lobbed several teargas canisters to bring the situation under control.

Deputy Commissioner of CMP (south) Abdullah Hel Baki said they were continuing their drives to catch those who had been involved in the violence.

Meanwhile, agitated locals in retaliation against the Jamaat-Shibir violence set fire to shops inside the Mahanagar Jamaat office premises at Dewanbazar around 9:20pm. Jamaat leaders, however, claimed that the locals had also set their office on fire.

RAJSHAHI
Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with police at different points in the city yesterday afternoon, leaving around 50 people, including 10 policemen, injured.

During sporadic clashes, the activists hurled brick chips and blasted handmade bombs targeting the law enforcers while police fired several hundred rubber bullets, teargas shells and sound grenades to disperse them.

Jamaat-Shibir men ransacked the Ekattor Mancha at Alupotty during a half-an -hour-long chase and counter chase between them and law enforcers that began around 2:00pm.

After Juma prayers, Jamaat-Shibir men from different areas brought out a procession under the banner of Hefajat-e-Islam and paraded towards the zero point, said SM Moniruzzaman, commissioner of Rajshahi Metropolitan Police (RMP).

They later separated into several groups and marched towards Alupotty and ransacked loud speakers, chairs, tables, banners and posters of the Ekattor Mancha.

The activists also hurled brick chips at a passing vehicle of Rajshahi Mayor AHM Khairuzzaman Liton. The mayor narrowly escaped the attack but his vehicle was partially damaged.

Police intercepted their procession at Kumarpara when the activists started throwing brick chips at the city unit Awami League office there.

As the Jamaat-Shibir men blasted several bombs and hurled brick chips at the law enforcers, police fired several hundred rubber bullets, teargas shells and sound grenades to disperse them.

The areas of Kumarpara, Shaheb Bazar, Ganakpara turned into battle fields during chases and counter chases between police and activists.

Jamaat-Shibir men also damaged glasses of several roadside offices including Uttara Bank, Dhaka Bank and IFIC Bank and some 12 other shops in the areas.

Some 10 policemen, including RMP DC Golam Mahmud, OC Alamgir Hossain, constables Sabuj and Ruhul Amin, and Bazlur Rahman, a youth, were injured during the clashes.

Police arrested some 26 people from the scenes of the clashes, reports our Rajshahi correspondent.

Around 30 Jamaat-Shibir activists were reportedly wounded, party sources said.

At Laxmipur in the city, some nine people were injured when Jamaat-Shibir men attacked the law enforcers from their procession.

SYLHET
A student of Sylhet MC College was killed and 50 others were injured during sporadic clashes between law enforcers and activists of different Islamic organisations in the city yesterday.

The deceased was identified as Mostafa Morshed Tahmid, 18, son of Nurul Mostafa, an employee of Jalalabad Gas Transmission and Distribution Systems Ltd.

Mostafa, a first-year student of HSC, was not involved with any political party, family sources said.

After Juma prayers, students of different madrasas and imams from different mosques brought out a procession in the city under the banner of Olama Mashayekh Parishad and other Islamic organisations, witnesses said.

When their procession reached Chouhatta area around 2:55pm, the activists stormed the Shaheed Minar there and vandalised its iron gate and boundary wall.

They also vandalised the window panes of an adjacent Trust Bank office and torched a pick-up truck, two motorbikes and a human hauler of police parked near the bank.

On information, a fire fighting team rushed to the spot and doused the flames.

When the processionists resorted to vandalism in front of the Krishi Bank building there, police fired rubber bullets to disperse them, witnesses added.

Some 426 shotgun bullets, 40 rubber bullets, 28 teargas shells and 18 sound grenades were shot to bring the situation under control, said Rezaul Karim, deputy commissioner of Sylhet Metropolitan Police.

He said around 35 policemen were injured during sporadic clashes between law enforcers and processionists at Chouhatta and nearby Court point, Zindabazar, Alia Madrasa, Rikabi Bazar and Ambarkhana areas.

Police arrested 35 people from the spots of the clashes, he added.

Over 50 people were injured, 20 of them by rubber bullet, during the clashes. The bullet-hit were admitted to Sylhet MAG Osmani Medical College Hospital.

Around 4:00pm, several activists of Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) brought out a procession at Zindabazar protesting the vandalism at the Shaheed Minar and ransacked Al Hamra Shopping Complex in the city.

Some on duty journalists were assaulted by the BCL men. The activists of the pro-Awami League student body also set fire to five bikes of newsmen.

They also vandalised an ATM booth of Islami Bank at Taltola, hurled brick chips at Sylhet Women's Medical College at Mirbokshtola, damaged glasses of Ibne Sina Hospital.

Additional police forces, BGB and Rab members were deployed in the city.

KHULNA
Sporadic clashes between law enforcers and Jamaat-Shibir men in different parts of Khulna city left around 25 people, including three policemen, injured yesterday.

Witnesses said the clashes started when a procession of supporters of Jamaat and likeminded parties brought out a procession from Dackbanglow area and was obstructed by police near Sangeeta Cinema. The procession was heading towards the Nirdolio Gonomancho at Shibbari intersection.

The activists pelted police with brick chips and blasted several homemade bombs forcing law enforcers to retaliate with rubber bullets and teargas.

A group of unidentified people also went on a rampage at Shibbari and set fire to the Ward-19 office of Awami League in the area. They also blasted several homemade bombs during the attack. Additional police force rushed to the spot and brought the situation under control.

Attacks, rampage in major cities


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> *Sheikh Hasina Declared Unwanted in West Bengal, India*
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2475;&#2503;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2438;&#2527;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2519;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> ??? ???????? ??????????? ????? ???? ??? ?? :: ????? ????????



lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

deleted, double post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Another question.DID THIS PEOPLE PROTEST IN FAVOR OF FREEING JAMAAT LEADERS?OR,DID THE PROTEST AGAINST ATTACKS AGAINST THE PROPHET(PBUH)?THEY ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> you know how many people protested all over the country after Jummah?? Thousand times more than all of your pro-shahbagi mob..... you people used to say only 5% were jamati??



U are saying they were jamati. Again u said they were mullahs. What to believe.
Most of them just came to protest peacefully. but jamat provoked ppl to do vandalism.
Jamat and islami oikkojot took part in action.
They have no love for islam.
They done all this to save their rights of politics.


----------



## M_Saint

madx said:


> This protest was just a jamat action. Their targets were journalists, gonojagoron moncho.
> Jamat general secretary commanded this directly from baitul mukaaram.
> They didnt fully finish their prayer they were there just for vandalism.


Do U think that cleverish ness like bracketing each and every anti-Islam&#8217;s protest/agitation as Jamaati's one is sellable more. U guys might have Media and muscle in hand but there are 4, 50, 000 Masjids in BD, in where more rational and powerful messages get spread 5 times a day. So, give up UR cunning practice.



madx said:


> This mullahs has got lack of knowledge they come to streets without knowing the facts.
> 
> Muslims didn&#8217;t buy it
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> *The imam of a Dhanmondi mosque yesterday incurred the wrath of the devotees for making derogatory comments about slain blogger Ahmed Rajib Haidar.
> 
> &#8220;Rajib got his due punishment. But death is not enough. His body should be exhumed and burnt,&#8221; Syed Zulfikar Zahur, the imam of Tawakul Mosque, said while delivering the Juma sermons.
> 
> The people got furious and many stood up in protest.
> 
> &#8220;Calm down&#8221;, Zulfikar shouted. He also criticised covering of Rajib's coffin with the national flag and termed the Shahbagh activists as junkies.*
> 
> At one stage, his deputy started conducting the prayer.
> 
> Anwar Hossain, officer-in-charge of Dhanmondi Police Station, said police stayed there till the end of the prayers. However, no further trouble was created.
> 
> A Dhanmondi resident who regularly goes to the mosque said the imam yesterday crossed the line.
> 
> As the Shahbagh movement gained momentum with tens of thousands of people demanding maximum punishment for war criminals, the Jamaat-Shibir men started smear campaigns against the frontline demonstrators.
> 
> Days before the brutal murder of Rajib on February 5, anti-religion blog posts were published in his name. The Shahbagh protesters dismissed those as fake.
> 
> Yesterday, imam of a mosque, next to Tamirul Millat Kamil Madrasa at the capital's Mirjahirbag, during the Juma prayer yesterday said those who are silent over alleged blog posts of Rajib have no faith in Allah and they are indeed atheists.
> 
> The remark sparked protests from devotees. However, everyone cooled down within moments and the prayer began.


Ha ! Ha !! Internet Hindu or its type has been appointed as Muslim's mouth-piece, *REALLY EPIC*.


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> Another question.DID THIS PEOPLE PROTEST IN FAVOR OF FREEING JAMAAT LEADERS?OR,DID THE PROTEST AGAINST ATTACKS AGAINST THE PROPHET(PBUH)?THEY ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS!



Nothing specifically they protested they just want to hang the so called nastic bloggers.
And they want their political rights.
In a Islamic country any attacks come to islam any muslim cant tolerate that.
They could peacefully do everything.
Now seeing their action everything is clear now.


----------



## kobiraaz

*what Jatiya Party Thinks *





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=268569129943526


----------



## M_Saint

DarkPrince said:


> lolzzz


Why LOLZ, BRO? Didn't U hear that what Indian Bengali thought 'today', the rest did it 'tomorrow'? So, Muslims of WB are bound to be smarter than us, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> *what Jatiya Party Thinks *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=268569129943526



Jatiyo Party is the visible icon of the total population.Us and JAPA has one crucial thing in common:"WE WERE DUPED BY BAL."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

This thread is being closed due to inappropriate language being used by the members


----------



## Hyde

Thread reopened upon request

*Any inappropriate post below this will lead to immediate ban. If you can't talk in appropriate manner, please refrain posting here*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

HAS AWAMI LEAGUE GONE CRAZY?


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

* video
*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=115890481928102

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

NASTIK BLOGGER'DER FASHI CHAI!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Ruling Awami League regime unleashed unprecedented terror and oppression not only against people protesting attack on Islamic value and aspiration but also against journalists. Awami League terror police force fired on crime reporter union office and injured a journalist. Daily Amardesh photojournalist was also severely injured by direct police firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> U are saying they were jamati. Again u said they were mullahs. What to believe.
> Most of them just came to protest peacefully. but jamat provoked ppl to do vandalism.
> Jamat and islami oikkojot took part in action.
> They have no love for islam.
> They done all this to save their rights of politics.


Fighting for their right to do politics is also a fundamental right in a democracy. now enjoy the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

it seems jamaat is not getting banned any time soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

BNP general secretary Mirza Fakrul Islam strongly criticized Awami League regime terror on people, media and attack on Islamic value. In rather remarkable statement he harshly criticized Awami League and fascist attacking Daily Amardesh and Nayadigannta office in Chittagong and ultimatum attack in Dhaka. BNP GS stated that attack on Amardesh will be dealt by people meaning BNP will not be standing by. 
*
Awami League and Shahbagh fascist attack on Amardesh and Nayadiganta office*




?????????? ??? ????? ???? ?????? ???? ?? - ?????? : ????????? ??????? ?????????? ????? ?????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

*Shooting at mosque - hese pictures remind us occupied territories of Palestine. Awami League NASTIC and fascist made Bangladesh occupied territory of india.*



kobiraaz said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

Mullahs should resume this until the culprits behind those heinous bloggers are behind the bars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

lakh lanat on awami league

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

THE WHOLE COUNTRY IS ON FIRE AND BDNEWS24 STILL COVERING SHAHBAG 'Resistance chant rings out at Shahbagh ", LET THIS GOVERNMENT LEAVE, BDNEWS24 WILL BE SHOWS HER RIGHTFUL PLACE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

CANT BELIEVE NASTIK LEAGUE IS SHOOTING AT MOSQUES NOW. WHERE DID IT ALL GO WRONG? WTF ISLAM IS UNDER SIEGE IN BANGLADESH

AWAMI LEAGUE HAS OFFICIALLY BECOME THE PARTY OF INFIDELS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> THE WHOLE COUNTRY IS ON FIRE AND BDNEWS24 STILL COVERING SHAHBAG 'Resistance chant rings out at Shahbagh ", LET THIS GOVERNMENT LEAVE, BDNEWS24 WILL BE SHOWS HER RIGHTFUL PLACE




bdnews24 owned by Awami League PM advisor, it is expected to paint glory color on Awami league and activities but they may not be able to do that for long.



aazidane said:


> CANT BELIEVE NASTIK LEAGUE IS SHOOTING AT MOSQUES NOW. WHERE DID IT ALL GO WRONG? WTF ISLAM IS UNDER SIEGE IN BANGLADESH
> 
> AWAMI LEAGUE HAS OFFICIALLY BECOME THE PARTY OF INFIDELS.



Now folks who voted awami league based on prothom alo and daily star type of media trap should what Awami League really is. Khakis should be given stern warning that if they side against majority Bangladeshi people and their aspiration, they should be dealt with. At the end it is people that feed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abdullah123

Srinivas said:


> I suspect an external hand and a conspiracy in it, to make BD a medieval society based on some twisted Islamic principles like in Afganistan.



the Ulama of Bangladesh are not violence-prone, unlike the Hindu fanatic pandits of India who encouraged the Hindus of gujarat to go around burning and raping Muslims in godhra.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> THE WHOLE COUNTRY IS ON FIRE AND BDNEWS24 STILL COVERING SHAHBAG 'Resistance chant rings out at Shahbagh ", LET THIS GOVERNMENT LEAVE, BDNEWS24 WILL BE SHOWS HER RIGHTFUL PLACE


*LAKH LANAT TO BDNEW24, BANGLANEWS24, PROTHOM ALO, DAILY STAR ETC.*.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## idune

*Kobiraz,* thank you for posting all these pictures and information. This truly reflects Islamic values in Bangladesh are under attack and majority Muslim population living under indo-Awami League fascist occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

@kobiraaz where did you get these photos from?


----------



## abdullah123

Alhamdulillah. I am so happy to see the Mu'mineen of Bangladesh standing up for their religion from the relentless attacks from the Nastiks who wish to see our country become ideologically subservient to Hindu India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## abdullah123

aazidane said:


> Man these blogs written by that moron personally insulted me and i am quite secular in nature. He was bound to be dead, lets say i was in dhaka and i met this atheist knob jock and i knew about his doings, i'd kick his ***.
> 
> 
> now you are bringing your islamophobia in this forum. When those godless creatures start a protest, its the 'people's' revolution, when religious folks, who's faith and religion are assaulted and when the come to the street, its part of a 'conspiracy'. Take your islamophobia else where.



i know. i notice a lot of hindu indians posting in the Bangladeshi threads trying to shove their noses in where it doesn't belong. they should focus on their own countries problems, such as the thousands of people who die every year during the annual Hindu pogroms against Muslims, christians, dalits etc. they should focus on the fact that 700 million indians have to defecate out in the open because the Indian government is too negligent to even bother building its citizens adaquate toilets and sanitation facilities, or the fact that witch-burnings and human sacrifice still happen in india today.

indians should stop trying to fan the flames in our domestic issues and focus on their problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scholseys

This has turned into a Jihad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> CANT BELIEVE NASTIK LEAGUE IS SHOOTING AT MOSQUES NOW. WHERE DID IT ALL GO WRONG? WTF ISLAM IS UNDER SIEGE IN BANGLADESH
> 
> AWAMI LEAGUE HAS OFFICIALLY BECOME THE PARTY OF INFIDELS.


BRO, HAVEN'T I BEEN SCREAMING THAT ISLAM IS UNDER ATTACKED IN THE NAME OF WAR CRIME'S TRIAL AND BANNING JI? THIS HAD TO COME AND IT CAME AFTER ATTACKERS TOOK THEIR MASK OFF. U SEE, HOW MILLIONS OF DEVOTEES BEEN ATTACKED BY POLICE AND AWAMY/COMMIE GOONS THROUGHOUT THE COUNTRY TO BE DISPERGED, WOUNDED AND ARRESTED IN ORDER TO KILL THEIR PROTEST. WHAT DOES IT MEAN? AWAMY AND COMMIES ARE SCARED, REAL SCARED BUT BY NOW GENIE IS OUT THE BOTTLE AND UNAWARE MASSES HAVE RISEN. BUT THEY CAN'T OVERPOWER AWAMY/COMMIE, ALTHOUGH THEY ARE 90% SINCE THEY ARE ARM LESS.. JI WALAS HAVE BEEN BEGGING TO THE MULLAH GROUPS TO LISTEN TO THEIR PLIGHTS BUT THEY HAVE BEEN DEAF AND DUMB. NOW THEY ARE TRYING TO FIGHT BACK, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY ARE FEELING THAT THEIR FORTS ARE BEING ATTACKED BUT U SEE HOW AWAMY+COMMIE+POLICE+RAB ARE EASILY SUPPRESSING THEM. WHAT DOES IT SHOW? U NEED PLAN, AMMU, DEDICATED CADRES TO FIGHT BACK AGAINST ARMED OPPOSITION. BUT ALAS THOSE MULLAHS HAVEN'T GOT THEM YET. SO, THEY WILL BLEED MORE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abdullah123

Sheikh Hasina and Khaleda Zia are primary examples of why women should not become our leaders. Rasulullah (saw) said that a nation lead by women will be lead to destruction. I wish the Bangladeshis take cognizance of their religion and boot these two crazy women out for good.



> al-Bukhaari (4425) narrated that Abu Bakrah (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: &#8220;No people will ever succeed who appoint a woman as their leader.&#8221;
> 
> http://islamqa.info/en/ref/39188

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

abdullah123 said:


> Sheikh Hasina and Khaleda Zia are primary examples of why women should not become our leaders. Rasulullah (saw) said that a nation lead by women will be lead to destruction. I wish the Bangladeshis take cognizance of their religion and boot these two crazy women out for good.



This issue of attack on Islam under guise of "war crime" and "secular" imposition are long standing one and never was settled since 1971. India since our independence used anti Islamic and "secular" imposition as tool to establish its hegemonic power and Awami League had been their instrument. For Bangladesh to survive and operate as a sovereign nation we need to settle this once for all. This is much more fundamental.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

An AL Game?

BNP leader Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain says the Awami League does not sincerely want to try war crimes; it wants to play politics with the issue. Do you agree?

Yes - 69%


No - 31%


Total number of votes: 793 

BDnews24 poll



M_Saint said:


> BRO, HAVEN'T I BEEN SCREAMING THAT ISLAM IS UNDER ATTACKED IN THE NAME OF WAR CRIME'S TRIAL AND BANNING JI? THIS HAD TO COME AND IT CAME AFTER ATTACKERS TOOK THEIR MASK OFF. U SEE, HOW MILLIONS OF DEVOTEES BEEN ATTACKED BY POLICE AND AWAMY/COMMIE GOONS THROUGHOUT THE COUNTRY TO BE DISPERGED, WOUNDED AND ARRESTED IN ORDER TO KILL THEIR PROTEST. WHAT DOES IT MEAN? AWAMY AND COMMIES ARE SCARED, REAL SCARED BUT BY NOW GENIE IS OUT THE BOTTLE AND UNAWARE MASS HAVE RISEN. BUT CAN'T OVERPOWER AWAMY/COMMIE, ALTHOUGH THEY ARE 90% SINCE THEY ARE ARM LESS.. JI WALAS HAVE BEEN BEGGING TO THE MULLAH GROUPS TO LISTEN TO THEIR PLIGHTS BUT THEY HAVE BEEN DEAF AND DUMB. NOW THEY ARE TRYING TO FIGHT BACK, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY ARE FEELING THAT THEIR FORTS ARE BEING ATTACKED BUT U SEE HOW AWAMY+COMMIE+POLICE+RAB ARE EASILY SUPPRESSING THEM. WHAT DOES IT SHOW? U NEED PLAN, AMMU, DEDICATED CADRES TO FIGHT BACK AGAINST ARMED OPPOSITION. BUT ALAS THOSE MULLAHS HAVEN'T GOT THEM YET. SO, THEY WILL BLEED MORE.



you can't suppress it, let this continue for a month. The military will intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

is awami league still going to carry on with the monument that was supposed to be erected in shahbag for the memorial of that athiest dip stick?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

we have learned already "war crime" is the real issue but a pretext. Lets move on to current topic - Bangladeshi majority Muslim under Indo-Awami League occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abdullah123

idune said:


> we have learned already "war crime" is the real issue but a pretext. Lets move on to current topic - Bangladeshi majority Muslim under Indo-Awami League occupation.



Thats true. If war crimes was really the issue, then this would have been dealt with post-war, and if not then, certainly during the first Awami League tenure. Instead we saw them ALLY with the Jamaat during their mid-90s tenure. So this is a fabricated issue. The Awami league only raised this issue at the behest of India. This is far more worrying because it shows that bangladesh has been penetrated by foreign agents.

Insha-allah, if a nationalist government ever comes to power, a counter-intelligence unit needs to be setup to investigate foreign agents working within BD and then get them tried and executed for treason. In the future, before any person is allowed to run for office, he needs to be thoroughly scrutinised for any possible links to possible hostile entities like RAW, Mossad, CIA etc and barred if found to have links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> you can't suppress it, let this continue for a month. The military will intervene.


WITH THE KHAKI'S INTERVENTION, THE THIRD AND FINAL AWAMY/COMMIE FRONT WOULD BE OPENED. THIS IS ALSO THE PLAN OF REAL CONSPIRATORS BEHIND THE CURTAIN THAT ARE RUTHLESSLY PRESSING BUTTONS FOR THE SITUATION TO GO A WAR LIKE ONE. THAT WOULD DERAIL THE DEMOCRACY, ECONOMY AND ULTIMATE DOWNFALL OF INDEPENDENT LOVING PEOPLE. HASINA'S GREED ON CLINGING AT POWER IS THE CONSPIRATOR'S CAPITAL TO MAKE BD AS IRAQ, AFGHAN, SYRIA'S ALIKE. SHE IS THE REAL BURDEN OF BD AT THIS MOMENT, IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Report trolls on this thread ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> WITH THE KHAKI'S INTERVENTION, THE THIRD AND FINAL AWAMY/COMMIE FRONTIER WOULD BE OPENED. THIS IS ALSO THE PLAN OF REAL CONSPIRATORS BEHIND THE CURTAIN THAT ARE RUTHLESSLY PRESSING BUTTONS FOR THE SITUATION TO GO WAR LIKE ONE. THAT WOULD DERAIL THE DEMOCRACY, ECONOMY AND ULTIMATE DOWNFALL OF INDEPENDENT LOVING PEOPLE. HASINA'S GREED ON CLINGING AT POWER IS THE CONSPIRATOR'S CAPITAL TO MAKE BD AS IRAQ, AFGHAN, SYRIA'S ALIKE. SHE IS THE REAL BURDEN OF BD AT THIS MOMENT, IMO.



She will be gone, inshallah!



Aeronaut said:


> Report trolls on this thread ASAP.



why isn't this thread appearing in the Bangladesh defense section? (sorry, my bad i didn't notice it was made it into a sticky)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

aazidane said:


> She will be gone, inshallah!



Who are you what did you do to *Aazidane* ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Armstrong said:


> Who are you what did you do to *Aazidane* ?



bangladesh is under a hindu invasion. It is time to get rid of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> is awami league still going to carry on with the monument that was supposed to be erected in shahbag for the memorial of that athiest dip stick?


It seems so as AWAMYS are the worst useful idiots and I'm certain that bloggers are too. Infect, they have been used as agent provocateur by the conspirator. The whole thing is known as 'Creative chaos' and each & everything that has been happening is a part of the bigger puzzle, IMO. The ultimate gainer of it is going to be third party by the expense of the country, economy, and 160 million people's lively hood. 

Having predicted all, I would be glad to be proved wrong. So, let&#8217;s act on thwarting conspirator's plan on ruining our motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> It seems so as AWAMYS are the worst useful idiots and I'm certain that bloggers are too. Infect, they have been used as agent provocateur by the conspirator. The whole thing is known as 'Creative chaos' and each & everything that has been happening is a part of the bigger puzzle, IMO. The ultimate gainer of it is going to be third party by the expense of the country, economy, and 160 million people's lively hood.
> 
> Having predicted all, I would be glad to be proved wrong. So, let&#8217;s act on thwarting conspirator's plan on ruining our motherland.



awami league never predicted the rise of the muslim community. What backfired was that the blogger they endorsed turned out to be a zealot. They united the muslim community doing that. Now lets see how bal tackles them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abdullah123

SHAMK9 said:


> mullah revolution, telling women what to wear since their existence  (At least in Pakistan)



And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts) and not to show off their adornment except only that which is apparent (like both eyes for necessity to see the way, or outer palms of hands or one eye or dress like veil, gloves, headcover, apron), and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) and not to reveal their adornment except to their husbands, or their fathers, or their husbands fathers, or their sons, or their husbands sons, or their brothers or their brothers sons, or their sisters sons, or their (Muslim) women (i.e. their sisters in Islam), or the (female) slaves whom their right hands possess, or old male servants who lack vigour, or small children who have no sense of feminine sex. And let them not stamp their feet so as to reveal what they hide of their adornment. And all of you beg Allaah to forgive you all, O believers, that you may be successful

[Quran al-Noor 24:31]


----------



## Al-zakir

BDforever said:


> Sylhet Shahid Minar is attacked by Jamat , now tell me what type of protest is this ? is it about our Islam or something else ?
> http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article594032.bdnews



MashAllah! I am proud to be Sylheti today. There is no place of Nafarmani, bedeeni in the land of Shah Jalal. Shah Jalal came to sylhet to break idol yet Awami murtids tyring to rebuild idol in Shah Jalal university. This so called "Sheed minar" is almost same as idol worshiping (murti puja). Finally Mard e mujaheed of Sylhet broke that symbol of shirk. Allahu Akbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> awami league never predicted the rise of the muslim community. What backfired was that the blogger they endorsed turned out to be a zealot. They united the muslim community doing that. Now lets see how bal tackles them.


Indeed it didn't as its leaders/supporters weren't that patriotic, sharp and only wanted power but OTH it didn't HOLD all the keys either. They were just one front of conspirators another one was commie atheist, who were the worst of all bigoted ones. They didn't realize the consequence of rising sleeping giant. So, we would have tough days ahead of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

BDforever said:


> Sylhet Shahid Minar is attacked by Jamat , now tell me what type of protest is this ? is it about our Islam or something else ?
> http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article594032.bdnews



Who cares. It can be rebuilt. I did expect the Mullah mob to turn violent, but at least they're not going around killing people like Awami Police Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abdullah123

Srinivas said:


> It is not Chapaties it is Mutton/Chicken/Fish with Rice



and Beef. You can't ever forget BEEF.


----------



## fallstuff

aazidane said:


> awami league never predicted the rise of the muslim community. What backfired was that the blogger they endorsed turned out to be a zealot. They united the muslim community doing that. Now lets see how bal tackles them.



The mullahs need to paint themselves as a victim of vicious AL oppression. If they can sell that picture to the general population that AL is out to get Islam, the mullahs will win hands down.

They have a great opportunity here to show AL is out to get Islam, Jamaat is just a conduit., 

Mullahs need to apply themselves !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abdullah123

jaunty said:


> Bangladesh should totally get the blasphemy law to execute any kafir writing blogs, religion of peace must prevail!



at least we ain't a religion of human sacrifice unlike Hinduism:

human sacrifice - Thaindian News


----------



## fallstuff

jaunty said:


> Bangladesh should totally get the blasphemy law to execute any kafir writing blogs, religion of peace must prevail!



Religion of peace is better than religion of d***king G*o Jol any day of the week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

abdullah123 said:


> &#8220;And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts) and not to show off their adornment except only that which is apparent (like both eyes for necessity to see the way, or outer palms of hands or one eye or dress like veil, gloves, headcover, apron), and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) and not to reveal their adornment except to their husbands, or their fathers, or their husband&#8217;s fathers, or their sons, or their husband&#8217;s sons, or their brothers or their brother&#8217;s sons, or their sister&#8217;s sons, or their (Muslim) women (i.e. their sisters in Islam), or the (female) slaves whom their right hands possess, or old male servants who lack vigour, or small children who have no sense of feminine sex. And let them not stamp their feet so as to reveal what they hide of their adornment. And all of you beg Allaah to forgive you all, O believers, that you may be successful&#8221;
> 
> [Quran al-Noor 24:31]


I'm not into religions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abdullah123

SHAMK9 said:


> I'm not into religions



Then you need to change the first word of you signature bro because Jinnah was referring to Islam.


----------



## SHAMK9

abdullah123 said:


> Then you need to change the first word of you signature bro because Jinnah was referring to Islam.


A revolutionary, wearing three piece suits, smoking and drinking was referring to Islam? yea right, Jinnah is my god


----------



## scholseys

fallstuff said:


> The mullahs need to paint themselves as a victim of vicious AL oppression. If they can sell that picture to the general population that AL is out to get Islam, the mullahs will win hands down.
> 
> They have a great opportunity here to show AL is out to get Islam, Jamaat is just a conduit.,
> 
> Mullahs need to apply themselves !!!



lets see what amardesh does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomad098

the emir of oldest deobandi madrasah told people to protest today
because of him a lot deobandi people came to protest
but if you go to bangla news they only attack jamaat and they try to say only jamaat protest
they dont attack deobandi because they know,if they do attack things will escalate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

fallstuff said:


> Religion of peace is better than religion of d***king G*o Jol any day of the week.





abdullah123 said:


> at least we ain't a religion of human sacrifice unlike Hinduism:
> 
> human sacrifice - Thaindian News




That's cute, too bad you can't hurt me


----------



## fallstuff

jaunty said:


> That's cute, too bad you can't hurt me




Then Zip the eff up. 

Speak no evil for or against any religion !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abdullah123

jaunty said:


> That's cute, too bad you can't hurt me



i have more reason to be afraid of you than you of me. how can i tell that you won't suddenly sacrifice me to your god Kali?



Al-zakir said:


> MashAllah! I am proud to be Sylheti today. There is no place of Nafarmani, bedeeni in the land of Shah Jalal. Shah Jalal came to sylhet to break idol yet Awami murtids tyring to rebuild idol in Shah Jalal university. This so called "Sheed minar" is almost same as idol worshiping (murti puja). Finally Mard e mujaheed of Sylhet broke that symbol of shirk. Allahu Akbar.



alhamdulillah. Rasulullah (saw) sent teams of sahabah to destroy every idol in Arabia after the Muslim conquest of Makkah. sadly this is an obligation that many Muslims are forgetting.

http://islamqa.info/en/ref/20894

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

SHAMK9 said:


> A revolutionary, wearing three piece suits, smoking and drinking was referring to Islam? yea right, Jinnah is my god



Nauzubillah min zalik! 

You follow what suit you. We have no problem so long we let each other live in peace. 

I love and respect Quaid e Azam. Those who(especially Bdish) look down on him or forgot his contributions are _ehsaan foramosh_. Although he was not in Islam in early life but he became practicing muslim some time later in life. He died as good Muslim. May Allah forgive his sins and place him in Jannat ul Firdoos for creating separate home land for Muslim of SA. 

Now let us stick to topic on hand and concentrate on how Bd Muslims to rescue their country from suffron terrorist Awami maloon league.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


>



Yes, Jaffar Iqbal is a murtid. This maloon trying to build Idol in side Shah Jalal University. Taheedi Awam of Sylhet will stop this symbol of shirk with all means necessary. Sylhet can not be used for act of bedeeni. Go some place else Awami murtid. Sylhet is not for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

SHAMK9 said:


> I'm not into religions



thanks. For people like you we managed to counter Shahbag!


----------



## mb444

Where is hamfist? After lionising the shabagh junkies this self proclaimed voice of BD seems to have fallen silent. I for one would welcome his unique take on things....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

mb444 said:


> Where is hamfist? After lionising the shabagh junkies this self proclaimed voice of BD seems to have fallen silent. I for one would welcome his unique take on things....



polaise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

we are with you guys , we will be taleban , we will make this land afganistan


----------



## eastwatch

1 dies, 20 hurt in Jamaat-cop gunfight in Pabna

Saturday, February 23, 2013 1 dies, 20 hurt in Jamaat-cop gunfight in Pabna 
Star Online Report

A man was killed and 20 were injured including two by bullets in a gunfight between the activists of Jamaat-e-Islami and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir and police in Pabna Sadar upazila during Jamaat-backed eight-hour hartal in the district on Saturday.

Jamaat called the eight-hour hartal (shutdown) on Friday as Awami League activists vandalised the former's Doibazar office in the town hours after Jamaat men vandalised the Gonojagoron Mancha and ransacked the district AL office. 

Deceased Alal, 18, was a Shibir activist, reports our Pabna correspondent quoting local people. He hailed from Dharmagram village in the upazila.


The clash took place just one day after four persons were killed and nearly 1,000 including 14 journalists wounded as Jamaat-Islami and its sympathisers attacked law enforcers and journalists across the country to counter the mass demand for capital punishment to 1971 war criminals.

The mass movement began on February 5, hours after Jamaat assistant secretary general Abdul Quader Mollah was sentenced to life in prison for rape, killing and genocide in 1971 instead of death sentence. 

Miraz Uddin, superintendent of police in Pabna, said the clash ensued when Jamaat-Shibir men put barricades at different points on Dhaka-Pabna highway stretching on 12 kilometres from Jalalpur to Pushpapara to observe their hartal since 6:00am.

As police tried to free the highway about 8:30am, the marauding Jamaat-Shibir men attacked the law enforcers with bamboo sticks at Dhopaghata, the SP said. At one stage, the Jamaat-Shibir activists opened fire on police, leaving a police constable, Mahtab, injured, he said.

The law enforcers also fired back with gunshots, triggering an hour-long gunfight at Dhopaghata, he added. Police also fired teargas shells and rubber bullets to bring the situation under control.

The battle later spread to Bangabaria area and continuing till 10:20am when this report was filed.
Three bullet-hit people including Alal and Mahtab were rushed to Pabna General Hospital where Alal succumbed to his injuries, the SP said.


----------



## eastwatch

Jamaat, allies strike terror

Jamaat, allies strike terror 
4 killed, around thousand hurt in attacks; Shaheed Minars vandalised, national flag burnt following false claim of 'insult to Islam' by Shahbagh bloggers; hartal called for tomorrow 

A day after the nation paid tribute to the martyrs of the Language Movement at Shaheed Minars on Amar Ekushey, Jamaat-Shibir men vandalise the Shaheed Minar on Trunk Road in Feni. In Dhaka, they, blending in with the crowd of devotees and activists of other Islamist parties, brutally attacked cops, top right, and journalists, bottom right, who were on duty. Photo: Banglar Chokh/Star
Staff Correspondent

In a countrywide reign of terror, Jamaat-e-Islami and its sympathisers yesterday attacked law enforcers and journalists, burned the national flag and vandalised Shaheed Minars to counter the mass demand for capital punishment to 1971 war criminals. 

They chose mosques as gathering points and launched attacks with handmade bombs, guns, and sticks, leaving at least four persons killed and nearly 1,000 people including 14 journalists wounded. 

In what appears to be the culmination of a cleverly orchestrated smear campaign, the Jamaat and its adherents branded the Shahbagh protesters as atheists and tried to use Juma prayers to whip up religious sentiments against them.

Gonojagoron Manchas -- from where demands are being made for capital punishment to war criminals -- became their targets of vandalism in Chittagong, Feni, Chandpur, Rajshahi, Bogra, Sirajganj, Joypurhat, Sylhet, Moulvibazar and Pabna. 

Jamaat and its student body Islami Chhatra Shibir carried out the attacks under the banner of 12 Islamist parties. 

They chanted slogans against the organisers of the Shahbagh movement, which has been calling for death penalty for all war criminals and a ban on Jamaat-Shibir.

Jamaat and some like-minded radical Islamist parties had earlier announced nationwide demonstrations after yesterday's Juma prayers for punishment to the bloggers.

They torched the national flag in Chandpur and Bogra, and vandalised Shaheed Minars in Feni and Sylhet, and the Awami League office in Kurigram. They attacked law enforcers in other districts, including Jhenidah, Patuakhali, Pabna and Joypurhat.

Police fired hundreds of teargas shells and rubber bullets to disperse the attackers. Dozens of people, including journalists, were hit by bullets during the clashes.

Of the four dead, two were killed in Gaibandha, one in Sylhet and another in Jhenidah. The person killed during clashes in Jhenidah was identified as Abdus Salam, a madrasa teacher. 

Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir said Jamaat-Shibir launched the attacks in a planned way. He said none of the attackers would be spared. 

Police have detained 172 attackers in Dhaka and several hundred more in other districts. Border Guard Bangladesh personnel have been deployed in Chittagong and Sylhet to ward off further violence. 

Eight Islamist parties led by Khelafat Andolon yesterday called a dawn-to-dusk hartal for tomorrow and countrywide demonstrations for Monday to protest the police attack on them and for punishment to Shahbagh protesters. 

In the capital, Jamaat activists took position inside the Baitul Mukarram national mosque much before the Juma prayers and started hurling brickbats at the law enforcers. They also attacked the journalists there. 

At the mosque, members of Jamaat and like-minded parties snatched the microphone from the Imam and started chanting provocative slogans. They also barred the Khatib from delivering Khutba, said witnesses. 

The fanatics also circulated copies of the offensive advertisements that Hefazat-e-Islam took out in three national dailies recently to stir up religious sentiments against the Shahbagh youths. 

After prayers, around 1:45pm, they brought out a militant procession and started marching towards Shahbagh. Obstructed near Paltan crossing, they got into pitched battles with the law enforcers. 

The clashes soon spread to other parts of the city. Police fired bullets and teargas shells from armoured vehicles to disperse the marchers. 

During the mayhem, Jamaat activists beat up camerapersons of different TV channels, photographers of several newspapers and some reporters of both electronic and print media. 

They vandalised dozens of vehicles. Traffic on the roads near Baitul Mukarram remained suspended for hours following the clashes. 

As police broke up the demonstrators in Jatiya Press Club, Matsya Bhaban and Paltan areas, Jamaat-Shibir activists got back to the national mosque premises and started throwing bombs and brickbats at police.

They even set fire to prayer mats inside the mosque, said witnesses. 

Police and Rab personnel kept the mosque surrounded for an hour and asked those inside to come out peacefully.

A group of ruling party men gathered in front of Awami League's central office on the Bangabandhu Avenue and brought out a procession. They chased some Jamaat-Shibir men out of the area. 

The situation there became normal after Asr prayers.

On Thursday, the government decided to allow Islamist parties to bring out peaceful processions.

In Rajshahi city, Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with police at different points, leaving around 50 people, including 10 policemen, injured.

In Bogra, they launched attacks on police prompting the law enforcers to fire at least 200 shots and teargas shells. More than 50 people, including nine policemen, were wounded in the clashes.

More than 70 people were injured in clashes in Sylhet. At least 20 of them were hit by bullets. 

In Patuakhali, at least 35 people, including three policemen, were injured in clashes.

DU HALLS ATTACKED
Jamaat men attacked Dhaka University's Ekushey and Shahidullah halls around 2:00pm, leaving at least 15 students injured.

The attackers also vandalised the office of Asiatic Society of Bangladesh on the DU campus. 

Some 30 attackers gathered near the main gates of the two dormitories and started pelting stones and brickbats at the students returning to the dormitories after the Juma prayers, witnesses said. 

Two of the injured were identified as Hridoy, a first-year student of information technology, and Al Amin, a second-year student of chemistry. 

Hearing the news, students came out of the dormitories and retaliated by pelting brickbats and stones at the attackers.

In the meantime, another group of religious fanatics joined the attackers. However, they all fled the scene after police reached there and lobbed teargas canisters. 

The DU students captured four attackers and handed them over to police.

SPORADIC CLASHES 
Near the Kataban mosque gate around 1:45pm, a group of Shibir men attacked police after they were barred from bringing out a procession. 

Law enforcers fired rubber bullets and teargas canisters to disperse them. 

Police arrested Hefazat-e-Islam leader Sheikh Nur-e-Alam Hamidi after he hit Sirajul Islam, officer-in-charge of Shahbagh police station, in the face. Hamidi earlier arrived in the capital from Srimangal.

One of his followers tried to snatch firearms from a cop. 

Police detained three Hefazat-e-Islam activists.

Later, students and locals brought out a procession in the area, chanting anti-Jamaat slogans. 

Jamaat activists under the banner of "Sachetan Jagrata Muslim Janata" brought out a procession from Tejturi Bazar mosque in Karwan Bazar around 2:00pm. 

As they reached near the Sonargaon intersection, police and Rab personnel fired several rounds of blank shots, forcing them to disperse. 

Meanwhile in Old Dhaka, constable Abdul Jalil was hit by a bullet in his left foot, as several hundred Jamaat activists attacked police on Nawabpur Road around 2:15pm. Two other cops were also injured.

The religious extremists swooped on police when intercepted on their way to the national mosque. They also vandalised several roadside shops. 

Police fired shots and teargas shells to disperse the attackers. 

Jamaat activists also beat up two devotees in front of Bangabazar Market around 2:15pm after the two asked them not to bring out any procession in the area. Later, police swung into action and dispersed them. 

Of those injured in yesterday's violence in the capital, at least 30 people, including four journalists and a policeman, were admitted to Dhaka Medical College Hospital. 

Most of them were hit by splinters during clashes in Baitul Mukarram, Press Club, Ananda Bazar, Kataban and Nawabpur areas.

During the Juma prayers at Baitul Aman Jam-e Mosque in Mirpur-12, the imam described the Shahbagh movement organisers as atheists. He also called upon the devotees to launch a counter movement.

Locals said the imam along with his followers brought out a procession soon after the prayers.


----------



## animelive

shooting inside mosque? this went out of hand, i suggest the military to hand ak47 to the mullahs to show them police, their places.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

every mosque in the country is under siege by nastik awami league police. it is do or die for the majority of the muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404;&#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;-&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2404;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;- &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2534;&#2534; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2404;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; , &#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494;- &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2480;&#2467;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2404;
&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2539; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;- &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468;
&#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404; &#2438;&#2434;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; ,&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404;&#2489;&#2527; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2470;&#2508; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2455;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; *
&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2524;
&#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2460; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; , &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2472; &#2404;
&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;- &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

the jamatis who started destroying shaheed minar and vandalizing should be arrested and dealt with, accordingly, i have no more support for this **** after seeing how these jamatis are using this protest for themselves. stupid jamat


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; : &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; (&#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;/&#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2472 , &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;/ &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2464; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2441; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2404; &#2470;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404;&#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496; ( &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; ) &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; , &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2541;&#2535; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2541;&#2535; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2495;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; ? &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; , &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; , &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;/ * &#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; (&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496 , &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2475;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; , &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2524; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494; &#2527; &#2453;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496; ( &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; , &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; ) &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2453;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2448;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2448;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2468;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2404; ( &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; ( &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2448;&#2468;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; ) &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; , &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2468;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2468; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> the jamatis who started destroying shaheed minar and vandalizing should be arrested and dealt with, accordingly, i have no more support for this **** after seeing how these jamatis are using this protest for themselves. stupid jamat



You are a little mistaken here. The protests are not really organized by the Jamaat, although they are a large part of it. We have heard the voices of the AL supporters so far. Now, let us hear the voices of the other groups. AL is doing something after coming to power that only acts as boomerang to hunt itself. A democratic govt should not have allowed those Shahbagis to gather and block the roads to show their solidarity with Awmi League or to demand deathj penalty for the 1971 war criminals. 

AL is dishonest and it creates its own problems. It is always digging its own grave. Now, BNP has already declared solidarity with the present Islamist uproar. I am against both the flows (Shahbagi and Islamist) because it causes harm to the economy and to the working population. However, AL supporters have started the gathering first with govt patronization.

BNP supports Sunday strike - bdnews24.com

BNP supports Sunday strikeStaff Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2013-02-23 10:21:36.0 Updated: 2013-02-23 10:24:11.0 

The main opposition BNP on Saturday has extended its support to Sundays countrywide dawn-to-dusk shutdown to be enforced by 12 Islamist parties, including the Jamaat-e-Islami and its affiliates.

BNP Joint Secretary General Ruhul Kabir Rizvi told a press conference at the partys Naya Paltan headquarters that the support was unconditional.

Weve decided to give our full supports to the shutdown programme called by the Islamist parties in protest against the Fridays police attacks across the country on the faithful, he said.

After unleashing a wave of mayhem across the country on Friday, the Islamist parties called for a nationwide dawn-to-dusk shutdown for Sunday protesting what they said attacks on demonstrators who were demanding punishment against the atheist bloggers of Shahbagh movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

Only one advantage of this situation is now *some confused and uninformed people* would easily be convinced that AL is a party of Nastik+Infidel+Foul+Low-life+Dalal+Fascists+Thugs+Retarded+Traitor people/

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Skies

fallstuff said:


> The mullahs need to paint themselves as a victim of vicious AL oppression. If they can sell that picture to the general population that AL is out to get Islam, the mullahs will win hands down.
> 
> They have a great opportunity here to show AL is out to get Islam, Jamaat is just a conduit.,
> 
> Mullahs need to apply themselves !!!





fallstuff said:


> Religion of peace is better than religion of d***king G*o Jol any day of the week.



Seems like your are even excited and has leaped into a extreme orbital! Really, feelings are getting irresistible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

SHAMK9 said:


> *I'm not into religions *





SHAMK9 said:


> A revolutionary, wearing three piece suits, smoking and drinking was referring to Islam? yea right, *Jinnah is my god *



Now the question has became important why our @Hammer-fist used to sought your opinions!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> You are a little mistaken here. The protests are not really organized by the Jamaat, although they are a large part of it. We have heard the voices of the AL supporters so far. Now, let us hear the voices of the other groups. AL is doing something after coming to power that only acts as boomerang to hunt itself. A democratic govt should not have allowed those Shahbagis to gather and block the roads to show their solidarity with Awmi League or to demand deathj penalty for the 1971 war criminals.
> 
> AL is dishonest and it creates its own problems. It is always digging its own grave. Now, BNP has already declared solidarity with the present Islamist uproar. I am against both the flows (Shahbagi and Islamist) because it causes harm to the economy and to the working population. However, AL supporters have started the gathering first with govt patronization.
> 
> BNP supports Sunday strike - bdnews24.com
> 
> BNP supports Sunday strikeStaff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2013-02-23 10:21:36.0 Updated: 2013-02-23 10:24:11.0
> 
> The main opposition BNP on Saturday has extended its support to Sundays countrywide dawn-to-dusk shutdown to be enforced by 12 Islamist parties, including the Jamaat-e-Islami and its affiliates.
> 
> BNP Joint Secretary General Ruhul Kabir Rizvi told a press conference at the partys Naya Paltan headquarters that the support was unconditional.
> 
> Weve decided to give our full supports to the shutdown programme called by the Islamist parties in protest against the Fridays police attacks across the country on the faithful, he said.
> 
> After unleashing a wave of mayhem across the country on Friday, the Islamist parties called for a nationwide dawn-to-dusk shutdown for Sunday protesting what they said attacks on demonstrators who were demanding punishment against the atheist bloggers of Shahbagh movement.



I'm all in for this protest as it is needed to teach AL a lesson but the fire in national mosque and stuffs is a bit worrying as they show the extreme side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Ojana said:


> Now the question has became important why our @Hammer-fist used to sought your opinions!



Imran khan, Hyperion, Somebozo all are atheists....... seriously you didnt know that??


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

BNP HAS DECIDED TO FULLY SUPPORT THE HARTAL AGAINST THE INFIDELS ON SUNDAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*One woman died in a computer training center when it was attacked by Chatreleague*

&#2463;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503; &#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2458; &#2453;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2434; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;*&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2508;&#2472;&#2503; &#2539;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Comment please...
 @Hammer-fist

&#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;

&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;: &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2472;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2451; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2455;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2475; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2463; &#2489;&#2494;&#2441;&#2488; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2475;&#2497;&#2433;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2439; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488 &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2488;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

???? ?????? ????? ??? ????????? | national | natunbarta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

SHAMK9 said:


> A revolutionary, wearing three piece suits, smoking and drinking was referring to Islam? yea right, Jinnah is my god



When Sherwani, and Pagdi-wearing big muslims are killing other Muslims in Pakistan and Afghanistan, it is time we seek the knowledge and foresight from the thoughts of Jinnah who was the saviour of the muslims of the sub-continent. You should find out his political ideology and what he did for the Muslims, and not his suits. Talk with adab/respect when you talk about a personality like Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Hammer line of bs ran out its time, he might created new id already. At any case folks like &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; who sided with Shahbagh fascist not to be taken seriously because they lack any principal.

-----------------


kobiraaz said:


> Comment please...
> 
> @Hammer-fist
> 
> &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;
> 
> &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;: &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2472;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2451; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2455;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2475; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2463; &#2489;&#2494;&#2441;&#2488; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2475;&#2497;&#2433;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2439; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488 &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2488;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> 
> ???? ?????? ????? ??? ????????? | national | natunbarta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

What the situation was inside Tongi Mosque yesterday, one local told me today. During khutba imam showing his stand to destroy the people who attacked Islam, he 1st asked, "How many of you are Awami League supporters?". Some people erected hands. Then he asked them if they would be with him to protest the attack on Islam. They said yes. Next imam asked, "How many of you are BNP supporters?". Again some people erected hands. He asked them the same questions and they said yes. This was the fact yesterday inside the mosques, only religious guys tried to protest to save their religion and our media on a wholesale false propaganda diverted it to Jamat connection, terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skallagrim

animelive said:


> the jamatis who started destroying shaheed minar and vandalizing should be arrested and dealt with, accordingly, i have no more support for this **** after seeing how these jamatis are using this protest for themselves. stupid jamat



Awami media is not mentioning that at many places (e.g Sylhet) Gonojagoron Monchos are situated at Shahid Minars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Skallagrim said:


> Awami media is not mentioning that at many places (e.g Sylhet) Gonojagoron Monchos are situated at Shahid Minars.



i understand all those stuff but it is great disrespect to the nation plus vandalism should be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

Inu urges pro-Islamic parties to shun Jamaat 

DHAKA, Feb 23, 2012 (BSS) - Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal (JSD) president and Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu today urged the pro-Islam parties to call off their tomorrow's hartal severing links with Jamaat-e- Islami saying it was exploiting Islam actually to belittle Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) "I hope they (Islamic parties) will withdraw their hartal call," he told the JSD's national committee meeting at its party office at Bangabandhu Avenue. He added: "I urge the like minded Islamic parties to severe links with Jamaat-e-Islami . . as a matter of fact, Jamaat humiliates our beloved Prophet Hazrat Mohammad (PBUH) with their preaching." Inu called Jamaat a "terrorist organization" and said "by calling the meaningless hartal in the name of Islam, they (again) insulted our beloved Prophet". The JSD chief also urged the main opposition BNP to cut off ties their extreme rightwing ally and extend hands to the government to expose to justice the Jamaat activists for terrorism. "I urge Begum Khaleda Zia, if you want to uphold democracy discard relations with Jamaat resist their fascist activities and offer your assistance for trial of the (Jamaat) terrorists," he said. "They used mosques to bring out their processions, damaged Shahid Minars and tiered off national flags, attacked journalists, damaged freedom fighters' offices and 'ganajagaran Manchas' at different places . . . all aimed to halt war crimes trial." Party general secretary Sharif Nurul Ambia, president of party's executive committee Mainuddin Khan Badal MP and women leader Shirin Akhtar, among others spoke on the occasion.


----------



## idune

animelive said:


> i understand all those stuff but it is great disrespect to the nation plus vandalism should be stopped.



When Awami League staged fascist fiasco in Sheed minar that was disrespect because they associated fascism with language movement. I would say tearing it down cleansed Sheed minar from fascism association.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

*Acting Editor of Bangla daily Amar Desh Mahmudur Rahman has termed the youngsters demonstrating in Shahbagh demanding execution of all the convicted war criminals as &#8216;anti-Islam campaigners&#8217;.*

&#8220;The so-called &#8216;Shahbagh youths&#8217; are provoking terrorism. They&#8217;re running a negative campaign against Islam and Prophet Muhammad (PUBH),&#8221; he told a press conference at the newspaper office Saturday evening.

Mahmudur called the press conference hours after five cases were filed against him at Shahbagh and Ramna police stations for instigating militancy and fanaticism, and spreading falsehood to create anarchy across the country.

The Bangla daily has been allegedly publishing reports criticising the Shahbagh movement that entered its 19th day Saturday.

The cases were filed a day after the Jamaat-e-Islami and its student body Islami Chhatra Shibir attacked law enforcers and journalists, burned the national flag and vandalised Shaheed Minars to counter the mass demand for capital punishment to 1971 war criminals.

Demonstrators at Shahbagh&#8217;s &#8216;Projonmo Chattar&#8217;, who returned to the protest venue immediately after the start of Friday&#8217;s mayhem, demanded arrest of Mahmudur Rahman in 24 hours.

Amar Desh and some other newspapers and television channels have allegedly been running write-ups insulting Islam and Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), claiming that they were published by the Shahbagh activists on blogs and websites.

Mahmudur said, &#8220;The High Court has already issued a ruling asking the government to shut down anti-Islam community blogs and arrest the offenders. But, instead of taking any measures against them, the government has been providing them protection of gunmen. It&#8217;s the government that is provoking militancy and speaking profane language ... the government is the instigator.&#8221;

Criticising the Shahbagh mass agitation, he said, &#8220;The government is provoking terrorism and militancy through the fascists in Shahbagh. What the Shahbagh demonstrators are doing with sub-judice (war crimes) cases is an act of contempt against an independent judicial system.&#8221;

The Bangla daily Acting Editor continued, &#8220;Contempt of court cases are filed so frequently without proper reasons. Then why doesn&#8217;t it amount to contempt of court when demand of execution (of war criminal suspects) is raised from Shahbagh over a sub-judice issue?&#8221;

Mahmudur further said he was not worried about filing of cases by police or the ultimatum of the Shahbagh &#8216;Ganajagaran Mancha&#8217;.

&#8220;Threatening me with filing of cases wouldn&#8217;t work. It doesn&#8217;t worry me. Neither Amar Desh newspaper&#8217;s position nor mine against the instigators of terrorism and anti-religion campaign will ever change.&#8221;

He also expressed apprehensions of his arrest and said that he was ready for that.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve been informed that some lawsuits have been filed against me. Some say the number is four or five, while others say it is 20 and that I could be arrested. I&#8217;m in my office ... let police come and arrest me. I&#8217;m ready...&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Skallagrim said:


> Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)
> 
> Inu urges pro-Islamic parties to shun Jamaat



But this communist Awami minister did not denounce attack on Islamic value and aspiration. This is one of the communist culprit used "war crime" issue push the agenda to ban jamaat and then to ban islamic party and then to remove Islam from constitution and then to attack institutions bearing Islamic name. Everyone knows Awami League and communist fascist terrorist agenda now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> Mahmudur said, &#8220;The High Court has already issued a ruling asking the government to shut down anti-Islam community blogs and arrest the offenders. But, instead of taking any measures against them, the government has been providing them protection of gunmen. It&#8217;s the government that is provoking militancy and speaking profane language ... the government is the instigator.&#8221;
> 
> Criticising the Shahbagh mass agitation, he said, &#8220;The government is provoking terrorism and militancy through the fascists in Shahbagh. What the Shahbagh demonstrators are doing with sub-judice (war crimes) cases is an act of contempt against an independent judicial system.&#8221;


wah government providing protection to criminals


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> Comment please...
> 
> @Hammer-fist
> 
> &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#8216;&#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#8217;
> 
> &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;: &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#8216;&#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#8217;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#8216;&#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#8217; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#8216;&#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#8217; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2472;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2451; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468;&#8217; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2455;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#8217; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2475; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2463; &#2489;&#2494;&#2441;&#2488; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2475;&#2497;&#2433;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2404;&#8221; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2439; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488 &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2488;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2440;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> 
> ???? ?????? ????? ??? ????????? | national | natunbarta.com



A Muslim without courage is not really Muslim. _Alim e deen_ is something out of his league. His first crime is that he is Awami supporter knowing the fact that Awami is an Islam and Muslim hating _beiman _party. 

It&#8217;s OK to oppose Jamat ideology. No harm to it but a true Muslim can not support Awami murtid loving league. It&#8217;s a fact. He can not be taken seriously unit he come out in public, perform _tauba_, ask forgiveness to muslim, reject Awami league and declare his allegiance with Muslim ummah otherwise he will be perceive as _beiman_.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

Al-zakir said:


> A Muslim without courage is not really Muslim. _Alim e deen_ is something out of his league. His first crime is that he is Awami supporter knowing the fact that Awami is an Islam and Muslim hating _beiman _party.
> 
> It&#8217;s OK to oppose Jamat ideology. No harm to it but a true Muslim can not support Awami murtid loving league. It&#8217;s a fact. He can not be taken seriously unit he come out in public, perform _tauba_, ask forgiveness to muslim, reject Awami league and declare his allegiance with Muslim ummah otherwise he will be perceive as _beiman_.



So now you are making laws on who should support what while saying that a certain corrupted party can only accept honest Muslim votes. Heil PDF Scholar.


----------



## mb444

Ojana said:


> Only one advantage of this situation is now *some confused and uninformed people* would easily be convinced that AL is a party of Nastik+Infidel+Foul+Low-life+Dalal+Fascists+Thugs+Retarded+Traitor people/



Lol, true enough. But such people will bend to whatever opinion they hear whenever they hear so its a shortlived advantage...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

mb444 said:


> Lol, true enough. But such people will bend to whatever opinion they hear whenever they hear so its a shortlived advantage...



poor people dont forget attack on religion, it is the only thing they have. They'll forget hallmark, padma bridge, share market scam quick rental power plant ponzy scheme but no sir, not religion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Here is high court directive to take action against these blogs attacking Islam and its values. And bloggers subsequently rediculing it. Nonetheless Awami League regime allowed and encouraged attack on Islamic value in Bangladesh. It was clear from Awami League minister statement with BBC that Awami League against keeping Islam in the constitution and looking for opportunity to remove it.





*Full news on Awami League encouraged attack on Islamic values:*????? ? ??????? ??????? ???? ??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*
&#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;*

http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article594525.bdnews

&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460; &#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480; &#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;

Published: 2013-02-23 14:05:06.0 Updated: 2013-02-23 14:05:06.0
&#2476;&#2453;&#2486;&#2495;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2488;&#2489; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

*&#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;&#2489; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; 

&#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2433;&#2458;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; *

*&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2477;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404;*

&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Uttejito Jonota = local awami leaders!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> Uttejito Jonota = local awami leaders!



how serious will be sunday's hartal?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kobiraaz said:


> Uttejito Jonota = local awami leaders!



not uttejito jonota but uttejito musulli .... I guess if the uttejito musulli were from awami league there should also be some from Jamaat and BNP... but none stopped them from beating the Jamaati war criminal sympathizer ... not only that the program continued as usual afterwards...

One thing is clear Jamaat has very less support and sympathy in all places...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Jamaat-Shibir vandalism, action by police and arrest of Jamaat-Shibir activists...*


----------



## Skallagrim

aazidane said:


> how serious will be sunday's hartal?



Tomorrow's SSC exam postponed. On the day JeI called their last hartal the eaxm took place at scheduled time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> A Muslim without courage is not really Muslim. _Alim e deen_ is something out of his league. His first crime is that he is Awami supporter knowing the fact that Awami is an Islam and Muslim hating _beiman _party.
> 
> It&#8217;s OK to oppose Jamat ideology. No harm to it but a true Muslim can not support Awami murtid loving league. It&#8217;s a fact. He can not be taken seriously unit he come out in public, perform _tauba_, ask forgiveness to muslim, reject Awami league and declare his allegiance with Muslim ummah otherwise he will be perceive as _beiman_.


He isn't the first or would be the last one of that league. There has been 'Gaan Papi' since the emergence of mankind. Even a more righteous party were to FORM, it would be encountered with similar intensity by AWAMY's type of Munafik. Jamaat is just an excuse to oppose Islam and a dini Alim can't figure that out? Then he isn't an Alim at all IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *Jamaat-Shibir vandalism, action by police and arrest of Jamaat-Shibir activists...*



*AWAMY COWARDS DIE MANY TIMES BEFORE THEIR DEATH BUT THE VILLIAN LIKE MAHMUDUR RAHMAN WOULD TEST IT AT ONCE*

*&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;-&#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*

&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2535;&#2541; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2509; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2463;&#2453;&#2486;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2465;&#2503;&#2488;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2463;&#2453; &#2486;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2482;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2486;&#2480;&#2478; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507;&#2439; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.)&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2439; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
*
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2455;&#2495; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2468;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2468;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;- &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2498;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2475;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2479;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2451; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.)&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2475;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2479;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;*

&#2438;&#2460; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2534; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

The notorious agents who have divided this nation in the name of Pro-or-Anti Independence know very very well how to manipulate the average mob and Huguge Bangalies and take the advantage of weak BD. This is what also happened in 71 and before 71, I believe. 

The Pro-or-Anti Independence theory is taught by some agents and is a bogus thing, but can very effectively divide the people.

This Pro-or-Anti Independence is a theory which was created by few culprits like AL/communists long time ago, not created by general Bangladeshis. Otherwise, who has any time to find who is Pro-or-Anti Independence and divide this nation???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

M_Saint said:


> *AWAMY COWARDS DIE MANY TIMES BEFORE THEIR DEATH BUT THE VILLIAN LIKE MAHMUDUR RAHMAN WOULD TEST IT AT ONCE*
> 
> *&#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;-&#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;*
> 
> &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2535;&#2541; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2509; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2463;&#2453;&#8217;&#2486;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2465;&#2503;&#2488;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2463;&#2453; &#2486;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2482;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2486;&#2480;&#2478; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507;&#2439; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.)&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2439; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8221;
> *
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2455;&#2495; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2468;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2468;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;- &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2498;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#8216;&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#8217; &#2476;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2475;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2479;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2451; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.)&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2475;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2479;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#8216;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#8217; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8221;*
> 
> &#2438;&#2460; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2534; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;



Amar Desh Editor Mahmudur Rahman  

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ad-sold-out-raw-amardesh-editor-mahmudur.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...zia-she-dependent-foreign-power-mahmudur.html


----------



## Skallagrim

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> not uttejito jonota but uttejito musulli .... I guess if the uttejito musulli were from awami league there should also be some from Jamaat and BNP... but none stopped them from beating the Jamaati war criminal sympathizer ... not only that the program continued as usual afterwards...
> 
> One thing is clear Jamaat has very less support and sympathy in all places...



According to TV news 'uttejito musullis' are now vandalizing Jamaat owned organizations. Yesterday they said Jamaatis attacked journalists with brickbats and sticks, and as a result several journalists got bullet wounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Skallagrim said:


> According to TV news 'uttejito musullis' are now vandalizing Jamaat owned organizations. Yesterday they said Jamaatis attacked journalists with brickbats and sticks, and as a result several journalists got bullet wounds.



So whom are you blaming it for?? or you are trying to put a conspiracy here that RAWamy's are doing it Jamaat's guise!!!


----------



## Skallagrim

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> So whom are you blaming it for?? or you are trying to put a conspiracy here that RAWamy's are doing it Jamaat's guise!!!



Bro, I'm familiar with phrases like Jagroto jonota and their scrupulous activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#8216;A true Muslim can never do this&#8217;*

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/02/23/a-true-muslim-can-never-do-this

Staff correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-02-23 15:17:08.0 Updated: 2013-02-23 16:38:39.0






Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) Commissioner Benazir Ahmed expressed his &#8216;shock&#8217; after visiting the site from where the &#8216;Islamists&#8217; launched violent attacks on Friday.

After visiting Baitul Mukarram National Mosque on Saturday along with other police officials, the DMP commissioner told journalists, *the &#8220;Islamists who had positioned themselves inside the national mosque were detonating hand bombs within the place of worship. The prayer mats were set on fire as the militants broke the mosque&#8217;s wall to hurl brick bats at the police.&#8221;

&#8216;The Muslims of Bangladesh are faithful. But I am shocked and speechless after this visit to the mosque.&#8221;*

*&#8220;A true Muslim can never take part in something like this. This is extreme anarchy, the result of a wicked intention&#8221;, he added.*

The DMP top brass urged the people of faith to remain alert against *&#8220;those who use religion as a shield for their activities&#8221;.*

On the attacks targeting journalists, the Police Commissioner said, &#8220;Attacking police tantamounts to sedition. They have attacked journalists because they want to destroy the democratic structure of the country&#8221;.











Twelve Islamist and like-minded parties brought out an &#8216;Anti-Ganajagaran&#8217; procession after midday prayers on Friday. Similar processions against the Shahbagh movement were brought out in several other parts of the country. They resorted to vandalism in Chittagong and Sylhet, destroying the protest podiums erected as a show of solidarity to Shahbagh&#8217;s demands. The protesters &#8220;desecrated&#8221; the Shaheed Minars at Sylhet and Feni. The national flag was torn and stamped in Chandpur.

Although these attacks were unleashed under the banner of the 12 like-minded Islamist parties but police said that it was the Jamaat-e-Islami which had led the violence. Home Minister Mohiuddin Khan also suspected Jamaat to be the main force behind the attacks.

The Islamists smashed a gate at Topkhana Road in front of the Workers&#8217; Party office, which was erected demanding capital punishment for war criminals.

Violent clashes followed after the protesters showered the police with brick bats. The law enforcers fired rubber bullets and tear-gas shells to control the situation. A number of hand bombs were also detonated at that time.

Police have filed 11 cases over Friday&#8217;s violence in Dhaka, implicating thousands, including Islami Oikya Jote Chairman Abdul Latif Nezami.


----------



## scholseys

Now nastik awami league Indian Doctrine dictating who is a true muslim and who is not...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Ojana said:


> Seems like your are even excited and has leaped into a extreme orbital! Really, feelings are getting irresistible.



I don't have any dog in these fights. My beef is about good governance. 

Smirky Boys in Khakis are different game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Police has failed thus the deployment of BGB,lets see if BGB can tackle the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

aazidane said:


> Police has failed thus the deployment of BGB,lets see if BGB can tackle the situation.




Mullah power has surprised me !! I think AL wasn't expecting this. They were thinking about playing offense the whole time. 

Mullah line backers are holding pretty good !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

fallstuff said:


> Mullah power has surprised me !! I think AL wasn't expecting this. They were thinking about playing offense the whole time.
> 
> Mullah *line backers* are holding pretty good !!



they are running backs now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Awami League terror police attacked Islamic organizations, ransacked and looted their office. Then same Awami League terror police filed case against their leaders. Beacuse of such blatant Awami League terror and deception Bangladeshis are living like in occupied land.





??????? ???? ????? ??????? ??????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Jamaati & Shibir Organizations != Islamic organizations....

All the propagandists should have this basic knowledge before launching propaganda.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> *Shooting at national mosque - Awami League terror police shooting as if Bangladeshis living in occupied territories in Palestine. CaPtAiN_pLaNeT, captain of awami terror brigade here to justify Awami terror attack on national mosque? That goes to show what ideology brews in his mind, not far from Shahbagh bloggers *



Do you have the basic knowledge on shooting??? Tear Gas or rubber bullet != real bullet. This is the Jamaat, Shibir scums those who used the mosque as a barrier to launch attack on public property and vandalizing cars and buses. Not only that these Jamaat, Shibir activists set fire on the carpet of the national mosque and broke the wall of the mosque to get bricks for throwing towards the police. This can not be act of any true muslims.





> *A true Muslim can never do this*
> 
> http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/02/23/a-true-muslim-can-never-do-this
> 
> Staff correspondent, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2013-02-23 15:17:08.0 Updated: 2013-02-23 16:38:39.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) Commissioner Benazir Ahmed expressed his shock after visiting the site from where the Islamists launched violent attacks on Friday.
> 
> After visiting Baitul Mukarram National Mosque on Saturday along with other police officials, the DMP commissioner told journalists, *the Islamists who had positioned themselves inside the national mosque were detonating hand bombs within the place of worship. The prayer mats were set on fire as the militants broke the mosques wall to hurl brick bats at the police.
> 
> The Muslims of Bangladesh are faithful. But I am shocked and speechless after this visit to the mosque.*
> 
> *A true Muslim can never take part in something like this. This is extreme anarchy, the result of a wicked intention, he added.*
> 
> The DMP top brass urged the people of faith to remain alert against *those who use religion as a shield for their activities.*
> 
> On the attacks targeting journalists, the Police Commissioner said, Attacking police tantamounts to sedition. They have attacked journalists because they want to destroy the democratic structure of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twelve Islamist and like-minded parties brought out an Anti-Ganajagaran procession after midday prayers on Friday. Similar processions against the Shahbagh movement were brought out in several other parts of the country. They resorted to vandalism in Chittagong and Sylhet, destroying the protest podiums erected as a show of solidarity to Shahbaghs demands. The protesters desecrated the Shaheed Minars at Sylhet and Feni. The national flag was torn and stamped in Chandpur.
> 
> Although these attacks were unleashed under the banner of the 12 like-minded Islamist parties but police said that it was the Jamaat-e-Islami which had led the violence. Home Minister Mohiuddin Khan also suspected Jamaat to be the main force behind the attacks.
> 
> The Islamists smashed a gate at Topkhana Road in front of the Workers Party office, which was erected demanding capital punishment for war criminals.
> 
> Violent clashes followed after the protesters showered the police with brick bats. The law enforcers fired rubber bullets and tear-gas shells to control the situation. A number of hand bombs were also detonated at that time.
> 
> Police have filed 11 cases over Fridays violence in Dhaka, implicating thousands, including Islami Oikya Jote Chairman Abdul Latif Nezami.


----------



## nomad098

this is in london

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

More details on the video... about the destructive activities of Jamaat & Shibir...






23 Feb 2013 05:46:26 PM Saturday BdST 
*&#8216;&#2447; &#2482;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;&#8217;*

http://banglanews24.com/detailsnews.php?nssl=987a7fffcd33e102ed9a6cbd38f586c2&nttl=23022013176420

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495;&#2478;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;.&#2453;&#2478;
&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;: &#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480;/&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;.&#2453;&#2478;

*&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;: &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2482;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2482; &#2476;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*

&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;:&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404;&#8221;

&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2447; &#2476;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2480;&#2474;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2524;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;: &#2535;&#2541;&#2537;&#2537; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2536;&#2537;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2447;&#2478;/&#2447;&#2478;&#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2488;/&#2460;&#2503;&#2474;&#2495;/&#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2439;&#2458;&#2474;&#2495;/&#2438;&#2480;&#2438;&#2480;


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Do you have the basic knowledge on shooting??? Tear Gas or rubber bullet != real bullet. This is the Jamaat, Shibir scums those who used the mosque as a barrier to launch attack on public property and vandalizing cars and buses. Not only that these Jamaat, Shibir activists set fire on the carpet of the national mosque and broke the wall of the mosque to get bricks for throwing towards the police. This can not be act of any true muslims.



Your statement sounds much like copy of Awami League terror leaders an ministers, terming majority Muslim population of Bangladesh as Jamaat. You know notingabout Islam but advocating terror attack on Muslims. Muslims under Indo Awami Leage terror occupation has to resists, just Palestinan try to break out of Zionist occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> Your statement sounds much like copy of Awami League terror leaders an ministers, terming majority Muslim population of Bangladesh as Jamaat. You know notingabout Islam but advocating terror attack on Muslims. Muslims under Indo Awami Leage terror occupation has to resists, just Palestinan try to break out of Zionist occupation.




:lmao: :lmao: Nothing new in your post apart from some old rent. 90% of the population here in Bangladesh are muslim and only 4.6% out of them support Jamaat. Now when these Jamaatis along with shibir went out in the street for destruction of public property, vandalizing of cars, buses and attack general public what do you expect Police to do in that case??? Just seat down and enjoy the show??? Now for the time being think it is USA not Bangladesh then what would be reaction of the police against such destructive mob??? 

Before preaching Islam and muslim here look at your own face first in the mirror?? Are you a true muslim?? pray 5 times a day??? Someone who continuously lie through his teeth has no right to preach others on Islam. 

I dnt know which Awami League minister said what and when he termed majority of Bangladeshi as Jamaat but all available statistics shows that Jamaat is a minority in Bangladeshi politics who got only 4.6% vote in the last election. This time it will be far less then last time. Thanks to all these sort of destructive activity along with destruction of public property that they are carrying out using the name of Islam.

*&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2447; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494;- &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2497;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;*
http://dawn.com/2013/02/22/chalo-chalo-shahbag-chalo/


----------



## idune

Kader Siddiqui one of the most valiant war hero was called &#8220; ra zza kar&#8221; because he opposed and criticized attack on Islam by Shabagh fascist and he called on Awami League to put it's ministers (home and manpower minister among others) in trial for their role as &#8220; ra zza kar&#8221;. Awami League home minister subsequently sued Kader Siddiqui which Kader Siddiqui laughed about. In his article today, Kader Siddiqui replied back to &#8220; ra zza kar&#8221; labeling a by saying &#8220; if I am &#8217;ra zza kar&#8217; then Sheikh Mujib was &#8216;ra zza kar&#8217; commander.&#8221;

Note: It goes show again and again - "war crime" was just pretext real target was Islamic value and aspiration in Bnagladesh. Attack on Kader Siddiqui and labeling him &#8220; ra zza kar&#8221; because he protested attack on Islam exposes Indo Awami intention even futher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mahi B Chowdhury, Barrister Andalib and Omi Rahman Pial are calling to ban Jamaat and capital punishment of the war criminals...*

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkrr5gzRi5o[/video]


----------



## SenLin

*Protest demanding death penalty for 1971 war criminals divides Bangladesh*

_Gulf widens between those who think Shahbag Square rallies are righting historical wrong and those who see them as anti-Islam_


Full Text:
Age-old violence and recriminations still provide the fuel for Bangladesh spring | World news | The Observer


Plus Video: 
Death penalty called for by opponents of Jamaat-e-Islami as Shahbag protests continue - video | World news | guardian.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Skallagrim said:


> Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)
> 
> Inu urges pro-Islamic parties to shun Jamaat
> 
> DHAKA, Feb 23, 2012 (BSS) - Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal (JSD) president and Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu today urged the pro-Islam parties to call off their tomorrow's hartal severing links with Jamaat-e- Islami saying it was exploiting Islam actually to belittle Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) "I hope they (Islamic parties) will withdraw their hartal call," he told the JSD's national committee meeting at its party office at Bangabandhu Avenue. He added: "I urge the like minded Islamic parties to severe links with Jamaat-e-Islami . . as a matter of fact, Jamaat humiliates our beloved Prophet Hazrat Mohammad (PBUH) with their preaching." Inu called Jamaat a "terrorist organization" and said "by calling the meaningless hartal in the name of Islam, they (again) insulted our beloved Prophet". The JSD chief also urged the main opposition BNP to cut off ties their extreme rightwing ally and extend hands to the government to expose to justice the Jamaat activists for terrorism. "I urge Begum Khaleda Zia, if you want to uphold democracy discard relations with Jamaat resist their fascist activities and offer your assistance for trial of the (Jamaat) terrorists," he said. "They used mosques to bring out their processions, damaged Shahid Minars and tiered off national flags, attacked journalists, damaged freedom fighters' offices and 'ganajagaran Manchas' at different places . . . all aimed to halt war crimes trial." Party general secretary Sharif Nurul Ambia, president of party's executive committee Mainuddin Khan Badal MP and women leader Shirin Akhtar, among others spoke on the occasion.





Skallagrim said:


> " Inu called Jamaat a "terrorist organization" and said "by calling the meaningless hartal in the name of Islam, they (again) insulted our beloved Prophet". The JSD chief also urged the main opposition BNP to cut off ties their extreme rightwing ally and extend hands to the government to expose to justice the Jamaat activists for terrorism. "I urge Begum Khaleda Zia, if you want to uphold democracy discard relations with Jamaat resist their fascist activities and offer your assistance for trial of the (Jamaat) terrorists," he said.


OMG! OMG!! OMG!!! The Dada commie's real fake ness is open now. A party of over 10 million's viable masses, that possesses the most democratic, honest, efficient and accounting values is being called a terrorist outfit by a dada commie, traitor? For yrs. I have been screaming that Chungabaz Dada-Commie's are real enemy of Islam, Muslim and BD. Now it's evident and too late.

After losing Jamanots in many elections, Commie shaitans conspired to get the grip of power through the traitor of century MUA/FUA's cunning ness. And grew balls by now to call JI/SHIBIR as terrorist outfit whereas he himself along with all other commies is the real terrorists. Which needs to be dealt immediately otherwise, he would bulldoze the issue like past 7 yrs. to kill many more of the finest sons of BD. BTW, his types just killed 9 more in last 3-4days...(??????? ?????? ? ???? ???? ??), Who are the terrorists then? Are JI/SHIBIR walas invading, vandalizing other's properties or his type? Is his GOVT&#8217;S appointed terrorist-polices killing JI/SHIBIR or Nastik, dalals? Are RAWAMY-TERRORISTS killing his type or JI/ SHIBIR walas? Then how could the victim of Government terrorism be terrorists? It's Bharati's line of thinking, name calling. And look at the timing of his cunning ness. Since JI/SHIBIR'S 27000+ leaders and activists are in jail, they are on run, receiving end of police's brutality and losing lives on daily basis; they are being called terrorists at that time by the worst opportunist/commie-Mo Fo. Hence, Inu Mo-Fo listen up, U are a terrorist by ministerial out-fit that U acquired through rigged election and never got people's nod on bulldozing UR own agenda to call the finest people as terrorists, so it's all UR and don't add our names in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> Shamim Mohammed Afzal is Islamic thinker? He is one of the Awami League thug brought in foreign dancers to perform in Islamic foundation. *Shamim Mohammed Afzal is known for attacking Islamic sentiment and that is why Awami League made him Islamic foundation DG.**CaPtAiN_pLaNeT* once again proved* his heart and mind is against Islam just like Shahbagh fascist and nastiks.*



So you are proving you own comment a circus saying he was made DG of Islamic Foundation for attacking Islam but you gave the example of dance party which he organized after becoming the DG. Any proof that he attacked the Islamic sentiment before becoming the DG or anything apart from the dance party??? So what was the judgement from court for filing the case??? Nothing as these are just act of some Jamaat cheer leader which does not have any validity.

If I am not wrong it is you who posted earlier that the dance party was a belly dance party... In arab countries it is very popular and arab girls are famous for belly dancing. So according to you are they hurting Islamic sentiment??? Just talk with logic considering your 40+ age instead of ranting like a 5 year old boy.

This is a belly dance in Arabic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;*
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2475;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; - &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=352519214862008



Whereas the above type's of Mullah doesn't have any intellectual ability to be compared with JI/SHIBIRSES leaders and his type unknowingly plays hand on MURTAD-RAWAMYS, the multifaceted deception of Commie's-Vondami like the followings are taking BD to the nadir of nation state's feet.

Multi-Decade Communist Deception and Disinformation Strategy (2 of 3) - YouTube

Multi-Decade Communist Deception and Disinformation Strategy (3 of 3) - YouTube


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Al-zakir said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=27147" target="_blank">CaPtAiN_pLaNeT</a></u>, *Islam is not Awamis thing.* *Since you are an Awami*, I am treating as such. You people are fasiq and shameless.
> 
> This old Awami is pervert. Not so long ago, he arranged a half naked dance party in front of Imams in the name of cultural exchange. @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=12518" target="_blank">idune</a></u> bhai post the article.



Who told here that Islam is a Awami thing??? It is even not the discussion here. Instead everyone is saying here that Islam is not a Jamaat thing as they are using Islam for their own benefit.... IF's DG is also right regarding Jammaat...Omi Rahman Pial said this about Islam and Jamaat.... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4438176079223





Why I am only Awami but not Indian RAW agent, Jatiyo party, BNP and even Jamaat as well??


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *
> &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;*
> 
> http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article594525.bdnews
> 
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460; &#2463;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480; &#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;
> 
> Published: 2013-02-23 14:05:06.0 Updated: 2013-02-23 14:05:06.0
> &#2476;&#2453;&#2486;&#2495;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2488;&#2489; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> *&#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;&#2489; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2433;&#2458;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; *
> 
> *&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2477;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404;*
> 
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;


Ha! Ha!! Public follows Rawamy's Dalalai ! Ha ! Ha !! Horse Shyte from RAWAMY Dalal's, Share Market Looter's site! Ha! Ha!! Captain of futuristic dalal of RAWAMY League has become public's mouth piece, Ha! Ha !!

Bangladesh Sylhet Awami League Misbah Uddin Siraj Sheikh Hasina Jono koray sexy Dance - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT




----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

&#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;
*&#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;*

???????? ????? ????????-????? - ????? ???

&#2478;&#2486;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2536;&#2534;-&#2534;&#2536;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;

&#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2451; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2468;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#8217; &#2470;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;: &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2538; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2535; &#2438;&#2455;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2451; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2463;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488; &#2441;&#2439;&#2434; (&#2480&#2404;&#8217; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
*&#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2463;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2451; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#8216;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#8217; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2463;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;: &#8216;...&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2536;&#2535; &#2438;&#2455;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#8212;&#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2434;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2437;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2453;&#2478; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2496; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8217;*
&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#8217; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#8216;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#8217; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;: &#8216;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2536; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2451; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2472; &#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#8216;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2477;&#8217; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2510; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; [&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;] &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217; *&#2447;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;: &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#8216;&#2463;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2536;.&#2539; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2468; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2496; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8217;*
&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2536;&#2542; &#2451; &#2536;&#2543; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#8216;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;...&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463; &#2470;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2460; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2437;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#8216;&#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#8217;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2534; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;, &#8216;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2467; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;&#8217;
*&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2538; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2488;&#2497; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2510; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#8220;&#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#8221;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2404;&#8217;*
&#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2540; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2475;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;: &#8216;&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2475;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2482;&#2497;&#2510;&#2475;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;, &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#8217; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;, &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460;&#2451; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2478; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;, &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2486;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2480;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#8217; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;: &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2474;&#2469;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2455;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2494;&#8217; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2439; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;
&#2478;&#2486;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;: &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404;
mashiul.alam@gmail.com


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;*
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2475;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; - &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=352519214862008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Dear Compatriots..Please note that the biggest doners of the Quomy Madrassa are RAWAMY Leaguers thus RAW and I'VE been civil on not divulging it. With due respect to those Quomi hujur, I would urge them not to become baffon like Fariduddin Mahsud. JI leaders don't say anything against them as gentlemen ship but why Quomi alim, being Muslim's flag bearer has to be on JI's throat? The following video would reveal the link between RAWAMY politics and Quomi Madrassa. I'm posting it with heavy heart as captain of RAWAMY madrassa is flooding the thread with concocted news, vidoes of anti-JI/shibir. After failing in every front to compete with JI/SHIBIR, RAWAMY zealous bastards are after JI/SHIBIR'S properties, business. The whole Muslim world should come up but the baffonic Quomi M*RONS are not seeing their turn after JI/SHIBIR gets finished. 

QUOMI HUJUR IS PRAYING FOR MUNAFIK HASINA..
A Special Dua For Sheikh Hasina By Khatyah Sheikh Sab (RA). - YouTube

RAWAMY-QUOMIS LED THE DESTRUCTION OF TEMPLE.. 
Destroying HINDU Temple in Hathazari, Chittagong, Bangladesh. - YouTube


Ebar Quomi Vondo pirder kando dekhen..


vondo pir pani baba bangladesh - YouTube

Vondo Pir in Comilla - YouTube

à¦*à¦¨à§à¦¡ à¦ªà§&#8364;à¦°à§&#8225;à¦° à¦&#8226;à§&#8225;à¦°à¦¾à¦®à¦¤à¦¿ Dewanbag Vondo Pirer Keramoti - YouTube


----------



## scholseys

Jamaati leaders will not be hanged under this ICT of awami league and Jamaat will not be banned. I can't discuss more about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> I'm all in for this protest as it is needed to teach AL a lesson but the fire in national mosque and stuffs is a bit worrying as they show the extreme side.



In Japan, because of busy schedule we have selected Saturday Iissha Namaaz for gathering and praying in all (as far as I know) the mosques. Last evening was such a prayer night. We have decided to send a letter signed by the Muslims living in Japan to protest the way the govt is dealing with the muslims in BD as well as the way the govt created a Nastik atmosphere whereby any one can insult Allah and his Prophet.

The present situation is the doing of AL. It surrendered the roads and streets to the AL thugs who then used all those bloggers to insult our religion and the Prophet. This thing will not go unnoticed by the population. Even persons like me, who wants moderation, are against AL stupidity of intentionally creating a situation that leads the country to the brink of a civil war.

Although I believe in a moderate Islam for BD, but, if the war is between atheism and Islamism then count me with the Islamist. AL is forcing people to take sides, both of which are extreme. AL has proved itself to be self-centered party who is bent to destroy the country's social fabrics by dividing people into two opposite poles. I do not think I am alone in my thinking. But, I will not be with the fundamentalists or with the Awami Leaguers in this forum when I write.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mb444

CaptainPlanet,

So is it your assertion that belly dancing is essential part of Islam? 

In my opinion whilst it maybe part of Arab culture it's hardly appropriate thing to partake in as part of the official duty of the DG of Islamic foundation. In my experience most belly dancers in the middle east and turkey are Russians and in Egypt some Coptic xains. It is tolerated and sometimes celebrated like in Egypt but its inappropriateness within BD context is hardly surprising.

Me personally I don't care for it. It belly rolling looks freaky to me. Although one has to admire the female form.... But that's another issue!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

mb444 said:


> CaptainPlanet,
> 
> *So is it your assertion that belly dancing is essential part of Islam?
> *
> In my opinion whilst it maybe part of Arab culture it's hardly appropriate thing to partake in as part of the official duty of the DG of Islamic foundation. In my experience most belly dancers in the middle east and turkey are Russians and in Egypt some Coptic xains. It is tolerated and sometimes celebrated like in Egypt but its inappropriateness within BD context is hardly surprising.
> 
> Me personally I don't care for it. It belly rolling looks freaky to me. Although one has to admire the female form.... But that's another issue!!!



When in my assertion I said that belly dancing is part of Islam??? Belly dancing is nothing in Bangladesh compared to nude & half nude dance and drama that people watch in TV. A case was already filed against the DG and if he violated any rule or law he was supposed to get the due punishment. But is there any law which goes against such practice??? and what was the verdict of the court regarding this??


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

M_Saint said:


> Captain of RAWAMY PLANET can't come up with anything better than the concocted stories of Prothom Dailer Alo, Daily Gonzika Star, Bd baler news24, Bangla oparer 24 etc. His expertise in futuristic concoction is well known here but intellectual vacuum beyond RAWAMY concoction is coming to limelight as well. What else Mr. Captain of Rawamy-Futuristic-Planet can bring here is also perceivable. Because RAWAMY TERRORIST'S LACK OF CONSTRUCTIVENESS IS PROVEN BY NOW.



Keep all of your rant to yourself if you cant talk in a civilized manner. Whatever Prothom-Alo published is based on wikileaks. if anything that you think is a lie go write a protest letter to White House or Julian Assange whatever is more appropriate. Yes all news media pulish concocted news except amardesh, diganta and daily sangram.... isnt it??? But whatever Prothom-Alo is it has the highest readers in Bangladesh. No other news media is near to it's popularity. Even present Awami Governmeny banned this paper in government offices fearing it's popularity and unbiased truthful news where bulk of them are against present government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Keep all of your rant to yourself if you cant talk in a civilized manner. Whatever Prothom-Alo published is based on wikileaks. if anything that you think is a lie go write a protest letter to White House or Julian Assange whatever is more appropriate. Yes all news media pulish concocted news except amardesh, diganta and daily sangram.... isnt it??? But whatever Prothom-Alo is it has the highest readers in Bangladesh. No other news media is near to it's popularity. Even present Awami Governmeny banned this paper in government offices fearing it's popularity and unbiased truthful news where bulk of them are against present government.



*Does an indian rasakar like you know what civility is? You thugs don't hasitate to take off the clothes of people in broad daylight for intimidation. You liars are claiming that the heretic bloggers did not commit any crime these are the work of Jamaat and then your Rawami Olama League leaders are demanding severe punishment for the heretic bloggers. The lies of your rawami governemnt has thus been exposed, so STF and go back to the sh!thole where you reside.*

http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2013/02/24/189380#.USl2bfLGrIU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

KS said:


> Best post of the thread


*
Best fascist of the day!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

T-Rex said:


> *
> Best fascist of the day!*



Anyone liking a good belly dance is a fascist ? 

tauba tauba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

T-Rex said:


> *Does an indian rasakar like you know what civility is? You thugs don't hasitate to take off the clothes of people in broad daylight for intimidation. You liars are claiming that the heretic bloggers did not commit any crime these are the work of Jamaat and then your Rawami Olama League leaders are demanding severe punishment for the heretic bloggers. The lies of your rawami governemnt has thus been exposed, so STF and go back to the sh!thole where you reside.*
> 
> ??????? ????????? ?????? ???? ????? ?????



Go to court for asking punishment of the atheist bloggers. If there is any law to deal with them they will be punished. Anyway how many people used to know some of these atheist blogger. They always seek attention and Jamaat/Shibir is giving it to them by utilizing the innocence of this muslim hujurs. 

But important thing no one said a single thing to save the war criminals. You dnt need to cheer much about it. It is not for saving Jamaati war criminals and the number of atheist blogger in the Shahbagh movement is just few. Whatever their view is the whole country has a single demand and that is capital punishment of the war criminals.

*&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2508;&#2524; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2497;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2508;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2459;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2404;*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4442683551907

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

KS said:


> Anyone liking a good belly dance is a fascist ?
> 
> tauba tauba


*
You're the director of the rawami dance so we can say you're a topnotch fascist!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

BNP standing comittee member Gayshwar Chandra Roy questioned Awami League PM Hasina what religion you believe in? It worth noting that after atheist/nastik blogger was killed Awami League PM went to his home. It would be interesting what Awami league terror brigade will say against Gayshwar Chandra Roy?



> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> 
> ????? ???????? ????????? ???? ????? ?????? ????: ??????? | politics | natunbarta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

eastwatch said:


> In Japan, because of busy schedule we have selected Saturday Iissha Namaaz for gathering and praying in all (as far as I know) the mosques. Last evening was such a prayer night. We have decided to send a letter signed by the Muslims living in Japan to protest the way the govt is dealing with the muslims in BD as well as the way the govt created a Nastik atmosphere whereby any one can insult Allah and his Prophet.
> 
> The present situation is the doing of AL. It surrendered the roads and streets to the AL thugs who then used all those bloggers to insult our religion and the Prophet. This thing will not go unnoticed by the population. Even persons like me, who wants moderation, are against AL stupidity of intentionally creating a situation that leads the country to the brink of a civil war.
> 
> Although I believe in a moderate Islam for BD, but, if the war is between atheism and Islamism then count me with the Islamist. AL is forcing people to take sides, both of which are extreme. AL has proved itself to be self-centered party who is bent to destroy the country's social fabrics by dividing people into two opposite poles. I do not think I am alone in my thinking. But, I will not be with the fundamentalists or with the Awami Leaguers in this forum when I write.



Simply one of the best post in this thread. Although I'm ideologically opposed to both BAL and JI, the present situation is BAL's doing and BAL has to take responsibility for all the damage to our country caused by both its thugs' and JI!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> In Japan, because of busy schedule we have selected Saturday Iissha Namaaz for gathering and praying in all (as far as I know) the mosques. Last evening was such a prayer night. We have decided to send a letter signed by the Muslims living in Japan to protest the way the govt is dealing with the muslims in BD as well as the way the govt created a Nastik atmosphere whereby any one can insult Allah and his Prophet.
> 
> The present situation is the doing of AL. It surrendered the roads and streets to the AL thugs who then used all those bloggers to insult our religion and the Prophet. This thing will not go unnoticed by the population. Even persons like me, who wants moderation, are against AL stupidity of intentionally creating a situation that leads the country to the brink of a civil war.
> 
> Although I believe in a moderate Islam for BD, but, if the war is between atheism and Islamism then count me with the Islamist. AL is forcing people to take sides, both of which are extreme. AL has proved itself to be self-centered party who is bent to destroy the country's social fabrics by dividing people into two opposite poles. I do not think I am alone in my thinking. But, I will not be with the fundamentalists or with the Awami Leaguers in this forum when I write.



Letter won't work, AL isn't in a situation to care a mere letter....rather send letter bomb  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Go to court for asking punishment of the atheist bloggers. If there is any law to deal with them they will be punished. Anyway how many people used to know some of these atheist blogger. They always seek attention and Jamaat/Shibir is giving it to them by utilizing the innocence of this muslim hujurs.



The court has already ordered for arrest and taking down all of those sites but BAL is rather giving them protection. What do you say we do now? Lathir bhoot kotha te mane na


----------



## scholseys

how is the hartal going? did the mullah's blow up anything?


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> Jamaati leaders will not be hanged under this ICT of awami league and Jamaat will not be banned. I can't discuss more about it.


OK, good to know it but how will AWAMYS gonna pay for killing innocent JI/SHIBIR's activists, pounding on a settled matter to make an issue to fish on a troubled water? How does RAWAMYS want to pay for the destruction of economy, looting of Share-Market, Bank etc.?



apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> Simply one of the best post in this thread. Although I'm ideologically opposed to both BAL and JI, the present situation is BAL's doing and BAL has to take responsibility for all the damage to our country caused by both its thugs' and JI!


It's well and good that U are trying to identify awamy criminals but why are U associating JI's walas with their wrong doing? Please don't get lost in transition. The entire mess is RAWAMY'S making since OCT.28th Logi-Baita Mayhem. JI/SHIBIR HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH IT. INFECT, THEY ARE THE WORST VICTIMS OF IT THAT IS THE ULTIMATE TRUTH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> how is the hartal going? did the mullah's blow up anything?



The most intense ever. Even Richshaws are in very few number at the street of Dhaka. And no, Mullahs haven't blown anything yet but picketers did. Lately, police fired at Touhidi Janata in Manik gonj and killed 3 people already.Today, BGB and RAB are roaming in almost empty streets at Dhaka. But private offices are forcefully making their employees to show up. Situation is tense, everywhere is talk about country's how-about and RAWAMYS are getting cursed at for such creation. Not even 1% with them anymore except hardcores, Hindus, commies and Law Enforcers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> how is the hartal going? did the mullah's blow up anything?



3 died and huge clashes going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

PlanetSoldier said:


> 3 died and huge clashes going on.


Except Manik gonj, was there any other place, where death tool occurred?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

M_Saint said:


> Except Manik gonj, was there any other place, where death tool occurred?



Didn't see such report yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

Manikganj violence kills 3; daylong hartal Monday 

Reported by: UNBConnect Reported on: February 24, 2013 13:38 PM Reported in: National 

UNBconnect... - Manikganj violence kills 3; daylong hartal Monday

Manikganj, Feb 24 (UNB) &#8211; A fierce clash between police and villagers at Gobindhal village in Singair upazila on Sunday reportedly left three people dead and 50 others injured. Protesting the killings, Olama Mashayekh O Towhidi Janata called a daylong hartal in Manikganj for Monday. Police, however, could not yet confirm the killing of the three people in the clash. &#8220;We&#8217;ve heard one or two have been killed. It&#8217;s yet to be confirmed,&#8221; Additional SP of Manikganj Mizanur Rahman told UNB over phone. He said the officer-in-charge of the local police station was also injured in the clash. &#8220;Additional forces have been sent to the trouble-hit village. We&#8217;ll let you know once we get sure about the casualties.&#8221; Meanwhile, the villagers identified the victims as Nazimuddin, Shah Alam and Alamgir. Witnesses said a group of hartal supporters took to the streets and blocked the Manikgaj-Singair road. At one stage, Awami League Singair upazila secretary Abdul Majed obstructed the pickets. Moments later, the pickets got united and launched an attack on Majed and assaulted him mercilessly. As the news of the attack spread around, AL men rushed to the spot and vandalised the local BNP office and nearby shops. Protesting the attack, BNP and hartal supporters put barricade on Singair- Manikganj road and Dhaka-Manikganj highway. Later, several hundred villagers, both men and women, came down to the streets and locked into fierce clashes with the policemen. At one stage, the police opened fire and teargas shells to disperse the unruly protestors that left about 50 people, including cops, injured. The injured were taken to Singair Upazila Health Complex where three of them succumbed to their wounds. Twelve Islamic and like-minded parties called the shutdown protesting what they said attacks on their Friday&#8217;s demonstrations, and also demanding punishment to &#8216;atheist&#8217; bloggers.

Manikganj violence kills 3; daylong hartal Monday 

Reported by: UNBConnect Reported on: February 24, 2013 13:38 PM Reported in: National 

www.unbconnect.com/component/news/task-show/id-104961

Manikganj, Feb 24 (UNB) &#8211; A fierce clash between police and villagers at Gobindhal village in Singair upazila on Sunday reportedly left three people dead and 50 others injured. Protesting the killings, Olama Mashayekh O Towhidi Janata called a daylong hartal in Manikganj for Monday. Police, however, could not yet confirm the killing of the three people in the clash. &#8220;We&#8217;ve heard one or two have been killed. It&#8217;s yet to be confirmed,&#8221; Additional SP of Manikganj Mizanur Rahman told UNB over phone. He said the officer-in-charge of the local police station was also injured in the clash. &#8220;Additional forces have been sent to the trouble-hit village. We&#8217;ll let you know once we get sure about the casualties.&#8221; Meanwhile, the villagers identified the victims as Nazimuddin, Shah Alam and Alamgir. Witnesses said a group of hartal supporters took to the streets and blocked the Manikgaj-Singair road. At one stage, Awami League Singair upazila secretary Abdul Majed obstructed the pickets. Moments later, the pickets got united and launched an attack on Majed and assaulted him mercilessly. As the news of the attack spread around, AL men rushed to the spot and vandalised the local BNP office and nearby shops. Protesting the attack, BNP and hartal supporters put barricade on Singair- Manikganj road and Dhaka-Manikganj highway. Later, several hundred villagers, both men and women, came down to the streets and locked into fierce clashes with the policemen. At one stage, the police opened fire and teargas shells to disperse the unruly protestors that left about 50 people, including cops, injured. The injured were taken to Singair Upazila Health Complex where three of them succumbed to their wounds. Twelve Islamic and like-minded parties called the shutdown protesting what they said attacks on their Friday&#8217;s demonstrations, and also demanding punishment to &#8216;atheist&#8217; bloggers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> how is the hartal going? did the mullah's blow up anything?



*Traffic Jam on the day of strike*

??????? ????? ?????! | ??? | banglamail24.com news fast







The hujurs have many other important things to do then blowing up something specially for not the sake of Jamaat and Shibir.

I can see you are using the term mullah in a derogatory manner. 



animelive said:


> *The court has already ordered for arrest and taking down all of those sites *but BAL is rather giving them protection. What do you say we do now? Lathir bhoot kotha te mane na



Did the court mentioned any specific site??? and do you have the copy??? If not then how you are saying BAL is protecting them. If BAL is doing that then a case can be filed against them for violating the court order. As far as I know court did not mention any specific sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> The hujurs have many other important things to do then blowing up something specially for not the sake of Jamaat and Shibir.
> 
> I can see you are using the term mullah in a derogatory manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the court mentioned any specific site??? and do you have the copy??? If not then how you are saying BAL is protecting them. If BAL is doing that then a case can be filed against them for violating the court order. As far as I know court did not mention any specific sites.



No specific site, infact EVERY SITE, you understand what that means? haha no are you that naive? welcome to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> When in my assertion I said that belly dancing is part of Islam??? Belly dancing is nothing in Bangladesh compared to nude & half nude dance and drama that people watch in TV. A case was already filed against the DG and if he violated any rule or law he was supposed to get the due punishment. But is there any law which goes against such practice??? and what was the verdict of the court regarding this??




Your earlier statement seemed to validate the DGs position that we should embrace belly dancing cause it is part of the culture of other countries. It read like that to me hence sought clarification.

So the DG got a case against him now. That's more retardedness compounded upon initial act of stupidity. This guys judgement is highly suspect. In other scenario no issue but the DG of Islamic Foundation.... Lol.... You can't make it up...

I am not an avid watcher of natoks.... Must check them out some time!!!!



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> When in my assertion I said that belly dancing is part of Islam??? Belly dancing is nothing in Bangladesh compared to nude & half nude dance and drama that people watch in TV. A case was already filed against the DG and if he violated any rule or law he was supposed to get the due punishment. But is there any law which goes against such practice??? and what was the verdict of the court regarding this??




Your earlier statement seemed to validate the DGs position that we should embrace belly dancing cause it is part of the culture of other countries. It read like that to me hence sought clarification.

So the DG got a case against him now. That's more retardedness compounded upon initial act of stupidity. This guys judgement is highly suspect. In other scenario no issue but the DG of Islamic Foundation.... Lol.... You can't make it up...

I am not an avid watcher of natoks.... Must check them out some time!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

aazidane said:


> how is the hartal going? did the mullah's blow up anything?



*At least three shot dead in Bangladesh protest over bloggers*

DHAKA: Bangladesh police fired live rounds on Sunday in clashes with Islamists demanding the execution of bloggers they accuse of blasphemy, killing at least three protesters and injuring dozens.

Eighteen of the injured suffered bullet wounds in the unrest at Singair in the central district of Manikganj, as the Muslim-majority nation was hit by a strike.

Khalilur Rahman, residential medical officer of Singair Hospital, told AFP three young men died of bullet wounds there.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve sent 18 other bullet-hit injured people for better treatment to Dhaka. The condition of three people is very critical,&#8221; he added.

Mizanur Rahman, deputy police chief of Manikganj, said clashes broke out after up to 3,000 protesters, including students from religious schools known as madrassas and supporters of the main opposition party, barricaded a highway.

&#8220;They attacked us with machetes, sticks, bricks and firearms from three sides when we tried to clear the barricade. We fired back in self-defence,&#8221; he told AFP, adding at least 40 people were injured

&#8220;The imam of the local mosque used loudspeaker to rally the protesters. They were shouting slogans for the execution of the bloggers, accusing them of being non-believers and atheists,&#8221; Rahman said.

The violence broke out as 12 small Islamic parties, backed by the largest Islamic group Jamaat-i-Islami and the main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party, called a nationwide strike in protest at Friday&#8217;s police action against Islamists.

Four people were killed, three in police shooting, and about 200 were injured during Friday&#8217;s protests by tens of thousands of Islamists, demanding the hanging of bloggers whom they say blasphemed Islam and the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH).

Tensions have risen over allegedly anti-Islamic blog posts by Ahmed Rajib Haider, who was hacked to death last week near his home in Dhaka.

In recent weeks Haider and fellow bloggers had launched massive protests demanding a ban on the Jamaat-i-Islami, and the execution of its leaders for alleged war crimes in the 1971 independence struggle against Pakistan.

Since Haider&#8217;s death, Bangladeshi social media has been flooded with his alleged blog posts and with those by other bloggers mocking Islam, triggering protests by a number of Islamic groups and clerics.

At least three shot dead in Bangladesh protest over bloggers | World | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genmirajborgza786

*Bangladesh split as violence escalates over war crimes protests*


*Gulf widens between those who think Shahbag Square rallies are righting historical wrong and those who see them as anti-Islam*

Najmul Hossain had never been to a protest before. But for the past fortnight, the 45-year-old Bangladeshi banker has regularly made the short journey to Shahbag Square, a broad, tree-lined thoroughfare in the heart of Dhaka, the capital, to call for the hangings of Islamist politicians accused of war crimes during the country's 1971 war of independence.

On Saturday, Hossain took his six-year-old son with him to the protest, holding a banner with the message, "Razakars [Islamist collaborators] must be hanged". The child carried a toy gun. "My uncle was killed in 1971 by the Pakistan army," Hossain said. "I cannot forgive those who killed and stood with the killers."

On the other side of town, Shamsuz Zaman, a 58-year-old timber trader, is equally fired up but for different reasons when discussing Shahbag. "War crimes are just an excuse," he said. "Bangladesh has so many problems. The people who are leading these mobs are atheists who insult Islam, God and the prophet." The gulf between those who think the Shahbag protests &#8211; the largest in two decades, that some are calling the Bangladesh spring &#8211; is a movement for righting a historical wrong and those who consider it to be a veiled, government-sponsored attempt to curb the influence of Islam has never been wider.

At least five people have been killed since Friday in countrywide violence, including two opposition activists who were shot dead by police on Saturday morning, local police officials confirmed. The violence began when conservative Islamists clashed with police after Friday prayers, protesting against what they said were blasphemous online posts by bloggers at the forefront of the Shahbag protests.

An alliance of Islamist parties called for a general strike on Sunday to protest at what they see as the use of excessive force against opposition activists. The police said they were trying to maintain law and order.

Much of the mistrust is rooted in Bangladesh's tumultuous past. Bangladesh declared independence from Pakistan in 1971. The Pakistani army fought and lost a brutal nine-month war with Bengali fighters and Indian forces that had intervened. Hundreds of thousands of civilians died, many of them at the hands of Islamist militia groups who wanted the country to remain part of Pakistan.

In 2010, Sheikh Hasina, the prime minister, and daughter of wartime political leader Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, set up a war crimes tribunal to investigate atrocities committed during the 1971 conflict &#8211; a move she said would bring closure for victims and families and heal the rifts of war.

The leader of the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), Khaleda Zia, the widow of the independence war's best-known military commander, has accused Hasina of politicising the tribunal and conveniently using it to hound her political enemies. All of the 10 people indicted for war crimes by the tribunal are opposition politicians, eight of them from the Jamaat-e-Islami, the country's largest Islamist party and an ally of Zia's BNP.

Despite criticism from human rights groups about politicisation and procedural flaws, the war crimes tribunal has remained broadly popular. Last month the tribunal sentenced a former member of the Jamaat-e-Islami to death for his role in the 1971 war. On 5 February, a verdict of life imprisonment was delivered against Abdul Quader Molla, a senior leader of the Jamaat-e-Islami, sparking the Shahbag protests. Since then, hundreds of thousands of people have converged on Shahbag, the hub of protests, adamant that all of the men on trial for war crimes must receive the death penalty.

This week President Zillur Rahman signed into law an amendment to the statute that governs two functioning war crimes tribunals, giving prosecutors the power to seek stiffer sentences on appeal, a key demand of the protesters. The new law also gives the government the power to charge entire organisations with war crimes, another Shahbag demand.

The protesters, however, have ratcheted up the pressure, saying they will remain camped out in Shahbag until all of the accused currently before the war crimes tribunal are given the death sentence. They have pushed a broader set of demands, including banning the Jamaat-e-Islami and confiscating businesses linked to Islamist groups.

"We are protesting 40 years of injustice," said Lucky Akter, 23, a student and member of a leftwing political party who has become one of the faces of the protest with her fiery slogans. "We want those who collaborated with the Pakistan army hanged and their finances cut off."

Analysts say the broader demands from the Shahbag gathering show how the rifts of the past continue to play a major role in Bangladesh's present. "There is an ideological basis to protests," said Muhammad Musa, a political commentator and former newspaper editor. "There is the widespread perception that the Jamaat-e-Islami supported Pakistan during the war and should answer for this."

On Saturday a crowd in the thousands gathered in Shahbag, joining a hardcore group of activists, waving flags and chanting slogans such as, "Hang, hang, hang them all!" and, "The weapons of '71 must fire again!"

The Jamaat-e-Islami, whose activists have waged violent street agitations against the tribunal, says it is being scapegoated. Shafiqul Islam Masud, a party leader, said many people were blurring the difference between a political position and war crimes. "There are only about 50 people active in the party now who took any kind of a political position 42 years ago," he said. "It's possible some of them did not want to secede from Pakistan, but that's a far cry from war crimes. The party accepted the sovereignty of Bangladesh and is a registered political party, represented in parliament."

Sam Zarifi, the Asia director for the International Commission of Jurists (ICJ), a Geneva-based legal advocacy, said a fair trial process was necessary to heal the wounds of the war. "It is very important that victims of 1971 get justice," he said. "But justice must be ensured through a fair and transparent trial process. Unfortunately, if judges are intimidated by mass protests into handing out death sentences, that's not justice and may unleash yet another cycle of violence."

Such words of caution are dismissed by Shahbag protesters as intellectual posturing. The crimes of 1971, which have been thrust into the spotlight by the tribunals, have dominated Bangladeshi newspapers, airwaves and websites, uniting the youth of Dhaka in an unprecedented manner.

"The people have spoken," said Akter. "Now it is up to the courts and the politicians to implement."

Analysts say the protests have worked to the government's advantage and distracted attention from economic and governance issues the opposition had been agitating about. Last year, Hasina scrapped a constitutional provision under which a non-partisan caretaker government oversees elections, leading to the opposition threatening a boycott of parliamentary elections due in early 2014.

"Had it not been for the protests, now we would all be focusing on next year's elections and looking at the government's record in office and the opposition's pledges," said Zafar Sobhan, editor of the Dhaka Tribune, an English daily. "Now, all bets are off and elections seem a distant concern. It is hard to see how things will revert to politics as usual after this."

Asif Mohiuddin, a co-ordinator of the bloggers' network that called for the Shahbag protests, is keen to point out the group's struggle did not start with Shahbag. "We have been waging war on religious fundamentalists on the blogs for years," he said. "Shahbag has been successful because people are so outraged by the war crimes."

Yet some analysts say the narrative of a secular revolution leading the country towards a democratic future may be simplistic. The protests have polarised the country and led to tensions between those who identify themselves as progressive.

"Many are worried about the Shahbag protest's aggressive tone and narrow focus on the death penalty," said one of the editors of alalodulal.org, an English language blog. "I wish the unique energy of Shahbag could be channelled into the energy and desire to do thorough research, digging out solid evidence that can result in fair trials that do not require government contortions." 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/feb/23/protest-death-penalty-bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


>



Man this Awami minded outlets are so shameless. 

Bye the way, @kobiraaz how was the strike today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Pleas watch this video, what do you think?

sobar upore desh Feb 23 2013 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

i think pissing off the Mullahs is not a good idea. or else we have 2 see a revolution like Iran's.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

All BD TV live stream, like

Diganta TV - Jagobd.com

Ekushey TV - Jagobd.com


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*This is the slogun our netional hero mahmudur Rahman requested us to spread....Please spread it.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


>



Shouldn't BNP commit suicide because of their unforgiving failure. They deserve lanat for not taking enough step to counter Awami propaganda medias. Noya Diganat and Amardesh only can do so much. How they can counter Awamis massive propaganda machine alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

My hometown Sylhet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Muslims no longer wish to see Islam hating Hasina and Awami in power. I think 18 party alliance should enforce continuous strike unit Hasina either step down or call for early poll. People will back them up. Public are sending lanat on Hasina's government for taking anti-Islamic stance. Awami league is the biggest enemy of Islam, Muslim and Bangladesh as whole. There is no alternative but death to Awami league.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Al-zakir said:


> Muslims no longer wish to see Islam hating Hasina and Awami in power. I think 18 party alliance should enforce continuous strike unit Hasina either step down or call for early poll. People will back them up. Public are sending lanat on Hasina's government for taking anti-Islamic stance. Awami league is the biggest enemy of Islam, Muslim and Bangladesh as whole. There is no alternative but death to Awami league.



She is not anti-Islam, she wants to keep power in her hand, for that she will oppress anyone, Muslim, Hindu, Jew, stop being so dramatic, pretty sure BNP would do the same too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

SenLin said:


> *Protest demanding death penalty for 1971 war criminals divides Bangladesh*
> 
> _Gulf widens between those who think Shahbag Square rallies are righting historical wrong and those who see them as anti-Islam_
> 
> 
> Full Text:
> Age-old violence and recriminations still provide the fuel for Bangladesh spring | World news | The Observer
> 
> 
> Plus Video:
> Death penalty called for by opponents of Jamaat-e-Islami as Shahbag protests continue - video | World news | guardian.co.uk



This is from Germany









Ojana said:


> Pleas watch this video, what do you think?
> 
> sobar upore desh Feb 23 2013 - YouTube



cant watch youtube links

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

animelive said:


> She is not anti-Islam, she wants to keep power in her hand, for that she will oppress anyone, Muslim, Hindu, Jew, stop being so dramatic, pretty sure BNP would do the same too.



Sudden death of Murtid blogger "thaba baba" and subsequent exposures of extreme anti-Islam hate speech on his website has made Muslim community mad as hell. They would burry them alive if possible. If Hasina was Imandar then she would have withdraw her support of ShahBhag gathering but instead she is shooting at Muslims. I don't know what else Hasina need to do prove that she is a Islam hating beimaan. She is deceiving people with fake idendity. She is not Imandar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dhaka Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

I think these Mullahs will not be able to continue their protest for long time due to lack of people's support, although most of the people are anti AL right now.

And the main reasons of lack of people's support are, people do not want to bother and get into trouble. This is the fact, no matter even it is related to Islam, people are changed now. The Proof Is, look BNP is not active, but only the Mullahs.


----------



## kobiraaz

*By the way, Islamists Blogger Farabi was arrested today for his Facebook Update " J imam atheist k Janaza prabe takeo mere fela uchit and Rajib k bagh er mukhe dewa uchit"............ But atheist bloggers who insulted Our Prophet Sm are getting police protection................*

fb id of farabi

http://www.facebook.com/shafiur2012?fref=ts

check out his wall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Al-zakir said:


> Sudden death of Murtid blogger "thaba baba" and subsequent exposures of extreme anti-Islam hate speech on his website has made Muslim community mad as hell. They would burry them alive if possible. If Hasina was Imandar then she would have withdraw her support of ShahBhag gathering but instead she is shooting at Muslims. I don't know what else Hasina need to do prove that she is a Islam hating beimaan. She is deceiving people with fake idendity. She is not Imandar.



nope, she is doing this for power, nothing to do with anti-Islamism, its just that Islam got into this somehow.


----------



## idune

DarkPrince said:


> i think pissing off the Mullahs is not a good idea. or else we have 2 see a revolution like Iran's.



Let's clarify. Its not about "mullah"/alems rather indo Awami League attack on Islam. No one should attack on Islamic value and aspiairtions. "mullah"/alems are just defending against attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> *By the way, Islamists Blogger Farabi was arrested today for his Facebook Update " J imam atheist k Janaza prabe takeo mere fela uchit and Rajib k bagh er mukhe dewa uchit"............ But atheist bloggers who insulted Our Prophet Sm are getting police protection................*
> 
> fb id of farabi
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/shafiur2012?fref=ts
> 
> check out his wall



Yet Awami and hasina loving people like @animelive will come up with nonsense logic that Hasina is not enemy of Islam and Muslim. Some people are born blind and deaf although they have ear and eye. Afsoos!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Al-zakir said:


> Yet Awami and hasina loving people like @animelive will come up with nonsense logic that Hasina is not enemy of Islam and Muslim. Some people are born blind and deaf although they have ear and eye. Afsoos!!!



You are getting too emotional, you always do therefore you have no idea about the things going on.


----------



## Al-zakir

Ojana said:


> I think these Mullahs will not be able to continue their protest for long time due to lack of people's support, although most of the people are anti AL right now.
> 
> And the main reasons of lack of people's support are, people do not want to bother and get into trouble. This is the fact, no matter even it is related to Islam, people are changed now. The Proof Is, look BNP is not active, but only the Mullahs.



BNP-Jamat supporters are fully active under Taheedi janata banner otherwise Hartal would not be so successful today but BNP taking cowardice route which I don't like. There should be no hold back when comes to Allah and Rasool(s.a.a.w).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

kobiraaz said:


> cant watch youtube links



Please add "ss" before youtube in any youtube link and then you will get a download link always from another site.

Example: http://ssyoutube.com/watch?v=oxAwiyvDdts

Download that video: http://s01.savefrom.net/media/19643...5f12dd3d1751/sobar+upore+desh+Feb+23+2013.mp4

Works?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

animelive said:


> You are getting too emotional, you always do therefore you have no idea about the things going on.



Yes I am emotional and short tempered yet I don't know how I am successful in life. 

Bro all I know, Bd now completely divided. There is nothing in between. 

It's either pro-Islam or against Islam. Battle between Imandar and beiman. The outcome will depend on the majority. Which side you on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Al-zakir said:


> Yes I am emotional and short tempered yet I don't know how I am successful in life.
> 
> Bro all I know, Bd now completely divided in half. There is nothing in between.
> 
> It's either pro-Islam or against Islam. Battle between Imandar and beiman. The outcome will depend on the majority. Which side you on.



I would not say divided in half. People who wants to uphold Islamic value and aspiration much larger in percentage but they were and are largely silent except few we are seeing now. On the other hand people who are attacking Islam and plan to undermine Islamic values in disguise "secularism" and fsacism are small but they appear big because they get Awami leage regime and terror police support, media is controlled by them. These fascist nastik bunch also get support from external source like india and try to amplify their activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

In Egypt at Al Azhar Mosque Square thousand gathered to protest attack on Islam and Islamic values in Bangladesh. People from different Muslim countries participated the demonstration. Prominent Islamic thinkers and alems gave deliberation in the demonstration.



*&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;*

&#2536;&#2536; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;,&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; 
&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;

&#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2507;: &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482; &#2438;&#2479;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#8216;&#2438;&#2480;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#8217; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2479;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2440; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2470;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2524; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488 &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2468;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2438;&#2482; &#2460;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217;

Real-time News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*We hate Jamaat more than AL: Hamidi*







We hate Jamaat more than AL: Hamidi - bdnews24.com

Kamal Talukder, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-02-24 08:32:50.0 Updated: 2013-02-24 13:53:32.0
1 / 1
*Khilafat Andolon, one of the 12 small parties, admitted to be against the Shahbagh movement but refuted any ties with the Jamaat-e-Islami, stating &#8216;not even Awami League hates them (Jamaat) as much as we do&#8217;.*

Khilafat Andolon&#8217;s Assistant Secretary General Mujibur Rahman Hamidi was speaking to bdnews24.com amidst their Sunday&#8217;s nationwide shutdown.

*&#8220;There is no question of ties with Jamaat&#8230; We hate them (Jamaat) more than Awami League does,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;We know where our difference lies with them (Jamaat)&#8230; From deep inside our heart.&#8221;*

*Many Islamist parties have ideological differences with the Jamaat &#8211; the party that sided with Pakistan during the Liberation War of Bangladesh in 1971.*

*Protesters demanding capital punishment for war criminals alleged that anti-Shahbagh Jamaat was confusing other Islamist parties. The protesters are also demanding a ban on the Jamaat.*

On Friday, &#8216;Islamists&#8217; wreaked havoc across Bangladesh alleging that the Shahbagh protesters were out to &#8216;defame Islam&#8217;, which the demonstrators demanding capital punishment for war criminals have strongly denied. Police blame Jamaat for orchestrating Friday&#8217;s violence, which claimed four lives.

Sunday&#8217;s shutdown was called by the 12 small parties in protest against &#8216;obstructing&#8217; their programme by the police.

*Mujibur Rahman said they were not linked to Friday&#8217;s violence. &#8220;Khilafat Andolon did not cause this violence&#8230; However, there might be outsiders in such a big procession&#8230; They did it (violence).&#8221;*

&#8220;Islam is not a religion of violence,&#8221; he said.
*
Although many pro-shutdown processions were visible on Sunday no activities of the small parties were noticed.

All shops beside the Kamrangir Char headquarters of the Khilafat Andolon in Dhaka were seen to be open as normalcy prevailed in capital Dhaka.*

&#8220;We do not like the politics of violence&#8230; We observe peaceful shutdowns, &#8220;he said.

He alleged that although there were plans to bring out a procession from the party headquarters, but it didn&#8217;t happen in the face of police obstruction.


----------



## Skies

Civil Society in Perilous Muslim Democracies | The Platform

Unrest in the Middle East and South Asia highlights the essential role of a robust civil society in securing peace, and the turbulence that follows when the latter is less than adequate



The recent murder of a prominent human rights campaigner and opposition leader in Tunisia has rocked the country and opened up a serious crack in its fledgling democratic process. *Far away from North Africa, the political upheaval in Bangladesh &#8211; over a flawed international tribunal trying Islamic leaders for alleged war crimes in 1971 &#8211; is pulling the country into a head-on collision between its secularist and Islamic camps. These are two historic Muslim countries with unique history, cultural background and social make up. But one common theme transcends both and, in fact, many other countries in Asia and Africa: it is their divided politics and chaotic civil society.*

Civil society works as the eyes and ears of a nation: it must be politically conscious, but neutral or at least non-partisan. A forceful civil society defends the weak from the strong and poor from the rich; strengthening it is a continuous and creative endeavour and its successful continuity should never be taken for granted. Art, culture and public discourse are used to inform and educate citizens about their civic responsibilities and rights. The danger for any country, old or new democracy, is the polarisation of its politics and politicisation of its civil society.

For a robust civil society citizens do not necessarily have to be part of a big middle class or highly intellectual group. A culture of public duty and a drive for common good, justice and shared values are its allies; selfishness, partisanship and opportunism are its deadly enemy. Civil society often needs champions: individuals, institutions, or both. Martin Luther King in the US in the 1960s and Archbishop Tutu in South Africa today come to mind when thinking about individuals. Meanwhile, the historic Al-Zaytuna mosque in Tunisia and Al-Azhar University in Egypt &#8211; two of the oldest religious education institutions in the Muslim world &#8211; have played a unique &#8216;institutional&#8217; role in creating strong civil society; they have the potential to do the same now in the conflict-stricken Middle East.

Civil society in developed democracies stubbornly takes both the government and the opposition to task. It remains highly alert in making sure citizens are not deprived of their rights, liberty and freedom by the powerful. Even if some errant politicians have temporary success in pushing the boundaries of power, such as President Bush Jr in the aftermath of 9/11, they are challenged tooth and nail by this ever-alive civil society. Through civil protests and ballot box, errors are either repaired or leadership is changed.

Sadly, civil society in many Muslim countries is not that effective. Over the last few decades only a handful of these nation-states have been able to cross the threshold of political peril and improve the socio-economic conditions of their people by means of representative governance and the rule of law. Although they have a long way to go, this is a positive sign.

On the other side of the spectrum, there are quite a few countries that are still at war with themselves; some lie under the long shadow of the &#8216;war on terror&#8217;, still going strong in the form of drone strikes and other actions. Perilous democracy is struggling to survive; politics is violently divided and civil society is embarrassingly weak in both Pakistan and Bangladesh, with their decades of intermittent democracy and military rule.

Pakistan&#8217;s failure to democratise itself ended up in a violent war of liberation by the-then East Pakistani people in 1971. Pakistan in recent times has been torn apart by another menace &#8211; religious violence &#8211; thanks to the ineffective central government, long-unresolved sectarian divisions, and the &#8216;war on terror&#8217; that was unleashed in the aftermath of 9/11. Civil society has been too weak to cope.

*Unfortunately, Bangladesh also followed its own style of flawed family-led democracy and military rule over the past four decades. Home to one-fifth of the world&#8217;s Muslim population, its economy has been growing well since the 1990s. But a vengeful politics under the current secularist government is putting the country in peril. Despite serious questions from the international community, including many judicial and human rights bodies, the current government has obstinately gone ahead with an &#8216;international crimes tribunal&#8217; (without any international oversight) to punish alleged war of independence criminals who also happen to be political opponents from Islamic and nationalist parties). The ultra-secularist and leftist political partners of the ruling party, who dominate Bangladeshi civil society through the media and academia, and ruling party activists, are using their street power (with police support) to bring in capital punishment for opposition leaders who have been incarcerated for several years. A massive miscarriage of justice is now taking shape: whatever their crimes, this partisan approach to the rule of law &#8211; something critical to any healthily functioning civil society &#8211; may bring catastrophic consequences to the country and wide-ranging impact on its neighbours.*

On the other hand Egypt and Tunisia, which are now being ruled by Islamic parties, are bogged down with their own crises: confrontation between ruling Islamic activists and a combination of secularists and supporters of the old regime. The real problem here is the clash between ultra-conservatives and ultra-secularists who are each vying for political gains. Sitting on these two extremes, anarchic forces are trying to derail the democratic process by street violence and destruction of national property. Again, the lack of a strong &#8216;civil society&#8217; is being felt. However, there is a ray of hope. After weeks of violence, Egypt&#8217;s premier Islamic institution, Al-Azhar, has brought together the country&#8217;s rival political factions who pledged to work on halting violence.

In this maelstrom of re-birth, only constructive politics and political moderation from both Islamic and secular camps will safeguard democracy and protect these fledgling democracies from falling into further chaos.


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> I would not say divided in half. People who wants to uphold Islamic value and aspiration much larger in percentage but they were and are largely silent except few we are seeing now. On the other hand people who are attacking Islam and plan to undermine Islamic values in disguise "secularism" and fsacism are small but they appear big because they get Awami leage regime and terror police support, media is controlled by them. These fascist nastik bunch also get support from external source like india and try to amplify their activity.



Yes, you are right. I meant to say divided between pro-Islam and against Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kobiraaz said:


>



Yes that may be the picture of earlier in the morning but this is the picture of later that day. Jamaati propaganda sites forgot that all media outlet also included pictures when they published the news...

*Resistance, in silence
Shahbagh youths march through capital to defy hartal*

Resistance, in silence


----------



## kobiraaz

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Yes that may be the picture of earlier in the morning but this is the picture of later that day. Jamaati propaganda sites forgot that all media outlet also included pictures when they published the news...
> 
> *Resistance, in silence
> Shahbagh youths march through capital to defy hartal*
> 
> Resistance, in silence



90% of Shahbag youths are political activist. I know that. I live there.

Plus size is insignifant now in front of this Huge Mullah crowd all over the country who hate SHAHBAG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Why on earth have the mainstream Bangladeshis continuous time and energy for Shagbagh protest unless s/he is not an political activist?

Who can afford such time and energy for long time unless s/he is not an political activist??

Who in real life have time to find who is Jammati, or who is anti-Independence? 

Do you search for anti-Independence people in your daily real life/job place??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kobiraaz said:


> 90% of Shahbag youths are political activist. I know that. I live there.
> 
> *Plus size is insignifant* now in front of this Huge Mullah crowd all over the country who hate SHAHBAG.



This is the proof that shahbagh protesters were mainly ordinary citizens. But this mullah protest is done by different parties not by general public. This is the difference. This mullah protest will calm dowm gradually as all the Jamaati ploys are getting exposed. Shahbagh protest is not for banning islamic parties rather Jamaat-Shibir and other like minded parties. Regarding atheist blogger you will find plenty of them in Shahbagh protest and outside of shahbagh protest. Best part should be to ignore them as they always seek attention. This way they and their rant on their blogs will die gradually as people wont pay attention to them. Just closing down some of the blogs is not viable now a days as they will open more new page or blogs. If they violated any law they can be taken to the court for that.


----------



## Skies

I can see that all parties from small to big can gather huge people as we have no dearth of population.

But the Shabagh size has dwindled.


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> This is the proof that shahbagh protesters were mainly ordinary citizens. But this mullah protest is done by different parties not by general public. This is the difference.



You tried to pass Awami League appointed fake like Shamim Afzal a know hater of Islam as "Islamic thinker", that shows credibility of your statments. Now on shahbagh mob that are orchestrated with and supported by Awami League and its terror security forces. Where as, protest against Islamic value from all walks of life faced bullet, granade, gas, water cannon and unprecedented terror from Awami Leage police, RAB, BDR and Awami cadres. Your attempt to boast shahbagh number (which is proven to be miniscule in comparison) is showing sheer bankrupcy in your logic and in morals.



kobiraaz said:


> 90% of Shahbag youths are political activist. I know that. I live there.
> 
> Plus size is insignifant now in front of this Huge Mullah crowd all over the country who hate SHAHBAG.



Not only they are Awami and commie activist they are paid and fed by Awami League and its machinary. While Awami League police, RAB, NSI, and even BDR protecting these small crowd as showpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> You tried to pass Awami League appointed fake like Shamim Afzal a know hater of Islam as "Islamic thinker", that shows credibility of your statments. Now on shahbagh mob that are orchestrated with and supported by Awami League and its terror security forces. Where as, protest against Islamic value from all walks of life faced bullet, granade, gas, water cannon and unprecedented terror from Awami Leage police, RAB, BDR and Awami cadres. Your attempt to boast shahbagh number (which is proven to be miniscule in comparison) is showing sheer bankrupcy in your logic and in morals.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only they are Awami and commie activist they are paid and fed by Awami League and its machinary. While Awami League police, RAB, NSI, and even BDR protecting these small crowd as showpiece.




Ohh yes all are paid by Awami League.... I have never seen any shameless people who can lie so bluntly despite being exposed fully jut few days ago... Not to mention Bangladeshis from around the world showed their support and support to the Shahbagh Movement..Now if you want to remain in your own lala land no one can help you on that.

Lastly if you brand anyone as Islamic hater he does not become one.






Go revisit the site if your memory is so weak....

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise.html
@WebMaster can you please reopen the thread as this movement is still ongoing and as this thread attracted one of the highest comment in Bangladesh Defence section. Also considering the fact that this thread was closed and reopened again. I personally see no reason to keep the thread closed. Thank you.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

University of South Carolina's student composed this song instantly to show solidarity with Shahbagh movement...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507817332594685


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


>



Empty street, station says all about overwhelming rejction Awami League lead attack on Islamic value in Bangladesh.



kobiraaz said:


>



It is rather disturbing that Awami League deployed BDR to escort passanger bus in Dhaka while indian BSF killing and abducting Bangladeshis at border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> This is the proof that shahbagh protesters were mainly ordinary citizens. But this mullah protest is done by different parties not by general public. This is the difference. *This mullah protest will calm dowm gradually as all the Jamaati ploys are getting exposed. Shahbagh protest is not for banning islamic parties rather Jamaat-Shibir and other like minded parties. Regarding atheist blogger you will find plenty of them in Shahbagh protest and outside of shahbagh protest. Best part should be to ignore them as they always seek attention. This way they and their rant on their blogs will die gradually as people wont pay attention to them.* Just closing down some of the blogs is not viable now a days as they will open more new page or blogs. If they violated any law they can be taken to the court for that.



Dont' you find serious holes in your above wishful thinking ? Such as:

1. Ulema & General public rose strongly to protest as they found that Shahbagis are led by a nexus of athiests (both political apolitical) and all those are trying to conceal all faults / real national issuse of BAL (Killing of BDR officers, Share-market looting, Price spiralling of essential commodities + Power, Crises in Gas & Power supply + Scandal in Rentals + Bank & MLM robbery in collusion with BAL stalwarts etc. etc.----by re-directing mass-attention to WC issue, and also conspiring to ban 'Islamic' politics, and leading our youths to wrong & hateful direction.

2. Ulema & General Public may forgot the names of bloggers in few days but, over a life-time, what they will not 'PM very fondly glorified a fallen blogger (by unknown assailants) with unprecdented speed & focus. And therefore, its is not few bloggers but BAL's & Govt's immense deceitful support to them. You can now ignore the bloggers conveniently , but what you should not not is BAL's entire mischief that has been etched like picture in Ulema's and peoples' mind---not to be erased soon. 

3. To judge who will attract 'bigger' crowd----just allow a space for BNP-JI / or even Ulema (without any assault) to erect a mancha somewhere in the city---no need of food, Cold Water, Toilets, Circus party w/ female entertainers or even media support. Then please count the heads if you can. 

LET BNP- JI-ALL FOCUS LESS ON 'aetheist-non atheist' issue---which Shahbagis & BAL WANT US TO DO, and encourage to go to court etc.---but MORE ON THE REAL-LIFE NATIONAL ISSUES THAT ARE SHIFTING AWAY FROM LIMELIGHT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Straight said:


> Dont' you find serious holes in your above wishful thinking ? Such as:
> 
> 1. Ulema & General public rose strongly to protest as they found that Shahbagis are led by a nexus of athiests (both political apolitical) and all those are trying to conceal all faults / real national issuse of BAL (Killing of BDR officers, Share-market looting, Price spiralling of essential commodities + Power, Crises in Gas & Power supply + Scandal in Rentals + Bank & MLM robbery in collusion with BAL stalwarts etc. etc.----by re-directing mass-attention to WC issue, and also conspiring to ban 'Islamic' politics, and leading our youths to wrong & hateful direction.
> 
> 2. Ulema & General Public may forgot the names of bloggers in few days but, over a life-time, what they will not 'PM very fondly glorified a fallen blogger (by unknown assailants) with unprecdented speed & focus. And therefore, its is not few bloggers but BAL's & Govt's immense deceitful support to them. You can now ignore the bloggers conveniently , but what you should not not is BAL's entire mischief that has been etched like picture in Ulema's and peoples' mind---not to be erased soon.
> 
> 3. To judge who will attract 'bigger' crowd----just allow a space for BNP-JI / or even Ulema (without any assault) to erect a mancha somewhere in the city---no need of food, Cold Water, Toilets, Circus party w/ female entertainers or even media support. Then please count the heads if you can.
> 
> LET BNP- JI-ALL FOCUS LESS ON 'aetheist-non atheist' issue---which Shahbagis & BAL WANT US TO DO, and encourage to go to court etc.---but MORE ON THE REAL-LIFE NATIONAL ISSUES THAT ARE SHIFTING AWAY FROM LIMELIGHT.



Welcome back Sir. It's has been long time. I hope things are OK around you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Straight said:


> Dont' you find serious holes in your above wishful thinking ? Such as:
> 
> 1. Ulema & General public rose strongly to protest as they found that Shahbagis are led by a nexus of athiests (both political apolitical) and all those are trying to conceal all faults / real national issuse of BAL (Killing of BDR officers, Share-market looting, Price spiralling of essential commodities + Power, Crises in Gas & Power supply + Scandal in Rentals + Bank & MLM robbery in collusion with BAL stalwarts etc. etc.----by re-directing mass-attention to WC issue, and also conspiring to ban 'Islamic' politics, and leading our youths to wrong & hateful direction.
> 
> 2. Ulema & General Public may forgot the names of bloggers in few days but, over a life-time, what they will not 'PM very fondly glorified a fallen blogger (by unknown assailants) with unprecdented speed & focus. And therefore, its is not few bloggers but BAL's & Govt's immense deceitful support to them. You can now ignore the bloggers conveniently , but what you should not not is BAL's entire mischief that has been etched like picture in Ulema's and peoples' mind---not to be erased soon.
> 
> 3. To judge who will attract 'bigger' crowd----just allow a space for BNP-JI / or even Ulema (without any assault) to erect a mancha somewhere in the city---no need of food, Cold Water, Toilets, Circus party w/ female entertainers or even media support. Then please count the heads if you can.
> 
> LET BNP- JI-ALL FOCUS LESS ON 'aetheist-non atheist' issue---which Shahbagis & BAL WANT US TO DO, and encourage to go to court etc.---but MORE ON THE REAL-LIFE NATIONAL ISSUES THAT ARE SHIFTING AWAY FROM LIMELIGHT.



Whatever crime, bribery, looting etc. so far done by BAL has not been appreciated anybody. They will pay for it in the next election. In the meantime it is national demand to hang the war criminals and it is long over due and there is no question about it. It is betterment of the BNP to support the hanging of these Jamaati war criminals and it will stop BAL from using 71 and war crime issue all the time and help BNP to focus all other mistakes which has been done by BAL. BNP knows well the importance of war crime issue thats why they are completely silent in this case. But the drama that Jamaat is trying to play here is just giving BAL the excuse to focus public attention more into the war crime issue from it's numerous failure. Lastly regarding mancha if it is not for saving the war criminal cause hardly government can do anything about it. Not to mention Amardesh editor already said that BNP is suffering huge loss for siding with Jamaat and vacating street and handing over the control to Jmaat. But BNP are not angels either. We have seen how much corrupt they are and thats why they lost the election miserably last time. This cycle is ongoing for the last 23 years but not likely anything will improve even if BNP comes to power. Same amount of looting, crime and corruption will still be there.


----------



## scholseys

good job, the country is divided, hope you guys are all happy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

aazidane said:


> good job, the country is divided, hope you guys are all happy



And the reason is:

> Most politicians are too selfish; some are even outright traitors!

> Most ordinary people have low IQ; an overwhelming majority can't even restrain their emotions!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Straight

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Whatever crime, bribery, looting etc. so far done by BAL has not been appreciated anybody. They will pay for it in the next election. In the meantime it is national demand to hang the war criminals and it is long over due and there is no question about it. It is betterment of the BNP to support the hanging of these Jamaati war criminals and it will stop BAL from using 71 and war crime issue all the time and help BNP to focus all other mistakes which has been done by BAL. BNP knows well the importance of war crime issue thats why they are completely silent in this case. But the drama that Jamaat is trying to play here is just giving BAL the excuse to focus public attention more into the war crime issue from it's numerous failure. Lastly regarding mancha if it is not for saving the war criminal cause hardly government can do anything about it. Not to mention Amardesh editor already said that BNP is suffering huge loss for siding with Jamaat and vacating street and handing over the control to Jmaat. But BNP are not angels either. We have seen how much corrupt they are and thats why they lost the election miserably last time. This cycle is ongoing for the last 23 years but not likely anything will improve even if BNP comes to power. Same amount of looting, crime and corruption will still be there.



1. At this juncture of time all need to get up from the sleep. I feel that BAL will never allow any fair election to happen----but will cling to power---as after so much misdeeds it is unable to afford so. That also indicates that someone other than BAL is the 'lesser evil'---not BAL. BAL will continue to divide the people, all institutions, society and the country---as much as it can to prevent a fair election---to save own face & even existence

2. For the emancipation of the country & people (from whatever division BAL has already managed to cause,) BNP, JI and Ulema should support each other's program closely----but BNP & JI should work at arm's length---not too intimate, though---but not to discard each other. This solidarity with JI is must also to make BAL agree to any fair election. The biggest mistake for BNP will be to expect a fair election by automation. Only BNP is to declare that they also want WC trial----but it should be fair & transparent. BNP has done that already. No need to mix-up with Shahbagis any further inch. 25 FEB ANNIVERSARY will be a acid test for them to show how much 71 spirit they have. Concious People (in both mass & Army) will know them in clear terms 'very soon'. But a lot depends on how effectively BNP can play its cards and deploy its man-power on-time and purposefully. Is BNP OK for that? Already BAL is trapped in its hole that was dug by itself---that too with a turnished image.

3. As for we common people we must act & react responsibly. The line of division has been drawn. We may lose whatever we earned painstakingly. BAL has managed to mess-up the play-ground. Both are corrupt, you are right, but we need to chose the 'lesser evil' with care and sincerity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

kobiraaz said:


> *By the way, Islamists Blogger Farabi was arrested today for his Facebook Update " J imam atheist k Janaza prabe takeo mere fela uchit and Rajib k bagh er mukhe dewa uchit"............ But atheist bloggers who insulted Our Prophet Sm are getting police protection................*
> 
> fb id of farabi
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/shafiur2012?fref=ts
> 
> check out his wall




I do not know if Facebook is helping the Govt to trace people, in that case some alternativebook is needed like Halal Facebook - Muslim Facebook - MFB - Islamic Facebook. 

Although the name is very funny, Halal Facebook aka MillatFacebook, but the concept is fine, that is the Muslim Version of FB that will not let the Muslim sentiment be hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

what the hell is that: 1000 Mistakes and errors in the Quran


----------



## scholseys

Ojana said:


> what the hell is that: 1000 Mistakes and errors in the Quran



lots of anti islamic websites out there, nothing to be surprised about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

This is how Awami League terror police shoot and killed 5 people in Manikganj yesterady.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Jamaat knows how to use the media quite well along with guerilla tactics. They knew dhaka was tightly monitored, so they unleashed mayhem in manikganj, it had the same impact on the whole country. Nicely played!


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> Jamaat knows how to use the media quite well along with guerilla tactics. They knew dhaka was tightly monitored, so they unleashed mayhem in manikganj, it had the same impact on the whole country. Nicely played!



@ Not agreed with your arguments. It was the henious jobs of awami gundas and police. They just killed the innocent people of local village. Non of them were the members of Jamaat-e-Islami. Some local supporters of BNP and Ulema Mashek just brought out a small procession and blocked the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Excuse me fellow members for a bit offtopic post.

I see this thread got sticky while the thread regarding the mainstream protest and the talk of the country is not. Mullah revolution is not real. It was just a showdown by jamat-e-islami to divert the attention of Bangladeshi people. But that ploy failed miserably. The Shahbag Protest is ongoing and it is having a big impact on Bangladeshi people. I sincerely request the @WebMaster to unlock the thread and make it a sticky. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise.html

Thank you.



Md Akmal said:


> @ Not agreed with your arguments. It was the henious jobs of awami gundas and police. They just killed the innocent people of local village. Non of them were the members of Jamaat-e-Islami. Some local supporters of BNP and Ulema Mashek just brought out a small procession and blocked the road.



I agree with aazidane in this case. It is a game played by Jamat as BAL has been playing a lot of games lately.


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> Jamaat knows how to use the media quite well along with guerilla tactics. They knew dhaka was tightly monitored, so they unleashed mayhem in manikganj, it had the same impact on the whole country. Nicely played!



You are wrong.... There was no Jamat there... Villagers are fighting against brutal police force... Try to watch Bangla Vision News Report... Villagers said police opened fire without cause, they killed one villager in point blank range after arresting him....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

Latest news is : Moulanas Have given an ultimatum to end Shahbag protest within 3 days or Protest will begin again... Even Today we had sporadic fight and Hartal in different parts of the country... So mods please dont fall for any misleading Info

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

kobiraaz said:


> Latest news is : Moulanas Have given an ultimatum to end Shahbag protest within 3 days or Protest will begin again... Even Today we had sporadic fight and Hartal in different parts of the country... So mods please dont fall for any misleading Info



Really? 


*Mufti Bin Nuri Deobandi at Shahbag*








> &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2486;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;



Translation: 


> In an earlier statement by Maulana Mufti Bin nuri deobandi he said Jamaat-e-Islam is the enemy of Islam. Under any circumstances, they are not the holder. No olama - alema supports Jamaat-e-Islam. He also warned everyone that Jamaat-e-Islam is indeed Satan in disguise and should be prevented, and they should be banned by making laws.



LINK: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13334.525832910792864&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Skallagrim

kobiraaz said:


> Latest news is : Moulanas Have given an ultimatum to end Shahbag protest within 3 days or Protest will begin again... Even Today we had sporadic fight and Hartal in different parts of the country... So mods please dont fall for any misleading Info



Any link...?


----------



## Skallagrim

ShadowFaux said:


> Mufti Bin Nuri Deobandi at Shahbag



Who's that guy? Google produced no results.


----------



## idune

Skallagrim said:


> Any link...?



Daily Amardesh -????, ?????? ?? ?????????? ????, ?? ??????? ????, ?? ????? ???? ???? ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Awami League terrorist caught red handed with bomb*

As suspected Awami League is using sabotage by throwing bomb in their own stage made for fascist gathering. Awami League plan was to blame it on ongoing protest against attack on Islamic value. Awami league terrorist was able to threw bom b in 10 different places but 3 of Awami League man was caught red handed with bomb yesterday in Bramnbaria district, which is very close to indian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> You are wrong.... There was no Jamat there... Villagers are fighting against brutal police force... Try to watch Bangla Vision News Report... Villagers said police opened fire without cause, they killed one villager in point blank range after arresting him....



BAL is making things easy for revengeful people, brutalities by police and Chapati League made the way. Now I don't think peoples' hands will shake to kill anyone related with BAL. Today again there was a video of yesterday's brutality shared in FB where police shot one after beating him.....there was no reason to shoot, that guy was already fallen on floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luffy 500

BAL fagots R shooting unarmed protestors and alems as if its war. War declared on their own citizens.These awami/leftist turds R true descendents of mirzafars.





Srinivas said:


> Who is funding them ??
> 
> Saudi Arabia or other rich Gulf countries>



Why do U think everything needs funding. Its not Indo-awami backed shabag farce. Its an ideological religious belief with strong inclination to faith reflecting the aspirations of Bangladeshis unlike clowns in shabag. 

Btw WHY do U indian care to poke your dirty noses in other's affairs? U guys seem to have an abnormal hype over BD, though again U guys always had that inherent abnormality. 




KRAIT said:


> 1971 issue turned to Religious issue ?



Thanks to India backed ,BAL/leftist fagots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Luffy 500 said:


> Why do U think everything needs funding. Its not Indo-awami backed shabag farce. Its an ideological religious belief with strong inclination to faith reflecting the aspirations of Bangladeshis unlike clowns in shabag.
> 
> Btw WHY do U indian care to poke your dirty noses in other's affairs? U guys seem to have an abnormal hype over BD, though again U guys always had that inherent abnormality.



I don't see why they have to come to streets unless their own existence is threatened. The show which is going on with the religious guys is definitely funded, as some the of the external powers who want to use these religious leaders got threatened and want to reassert their power.


----------



## Luffy 500

Srinivas said:


> I don't see why they have to come to streets unless their own existence is threatened. The show which is going on with the religious guys is definitely funded, as some the of the external powers who want to use these religious leaders got threatened and want to reassert their power.



Offcourse being a foreigner and that too an Indian, U can't see anything or comprehend anything going on in BD along with the inherent bias, hate and islamophobia U folks have. Isn't that obvious? That brings up the question, why the hell do U hate breeding floks care to poke your dirty noses in BD. Epitome of chanakyan ignorance and arrogance when an Indian comes to lecture me about my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Srinivas

Luffy 500 said:


> Offcourse being a foreigner and that too an Indian, U can't see anything or comprehend anything going on in BD along with the inherent bias, hate and islamophobia *U folks have. Isn't that obvious? That brings up the question, why the hell do U hate breeding floks care to poke your dirty noses in BD*. Epitome of chanakyan ignorance and arrogance when an Indian comes to lecture me about my country.



India has nothing to do with shahbagh square or this thing you people only see India in every thing and become paranoid.

Why abuse chanakya why not abuse stupidity of some of your political leaders??


----------



## Luffy 500

Srinivas said:


> Why abuse chanakya why not abuse stupidity of some of your political leaders??



Why bring up your usual islamophobia ,hate and political bais in this thread specially when it doesn't concern U? Should have avoided bringing your typical chanakyan saffron mentality here to avoid the abuse. 

And yeah I blame both political leaders and the masters pulling the strings behind those leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Look at what Shahbagh fascist incited and Awami League fascist media publicized. Now 14 years old boy died acting on mock up gallows showed and inspired by Shahbagh-media fascist. This is symbol of so called "projonmo". This is utterly criminal act and media and this shahbagh fascist/nastik mob should be held responsible.







Luffy 500 said:


> Why bring up your usual islamophobia ,hate and political bais in this thread specially when it doesn't concern U? Should have avoided bringing your typical chanakyan saffron mentality here to avoid the abuse.
> 
> And yeah I blame both political leaders and the masters pulling the strings behind those leaders.



indians are not worth our time at the moment but their time will come very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Looks like I missed the whole story when the thread was made sticky. Anyway good news that Muslims of Bangladesh finally seeing the mask falling off from face of Awami League and its anti-Islam and anti-Muslim agenda in cooperation with the Hindu "Super Power".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Skallagrim said:


> Who's that guy? Google produced no results.



some dude with a beard and a hat


----------



## idune

People protesting against Awami League nastik attack on Islamic value called on to boycott products produced by company supporting Awami League and nastiks.

Daily Star, Prothom Alo, Transcom group products like Phillips brand electronics, Pizzahut, KFC, oil from city group, Arrow brand products, Meghna group and Bashundhara brand cement, tissue and other products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

i believe in free market economy and capitalism, i would never boycott a product based on the company's ideology or who owns it as long as it serves my needs and gives me value for money. I use airtel blackberry service in dhaka simply because its 3 times cheaper than grameen and fulfills my needs. People are just so emotional/


----------



## Md Akmal

@ What ! this Awami Leaque has started in the country ??? I think, the time has come to banned Awami Leaque itself from the soil of Bangaldesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

This forum will likely be censored by btcl, people are reporting this forum in masses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> This forum will likely be censored by btcl, people are reporting this forum in masses



btcl can only flex its msucle within Bangladesh. If it tries to extend its hand outside there will be so much damage claim come upon them that Awami league head will spin. This is open forum and people will visit where they get information. Besides, all the information posted here are from other avail internet sources so this is nothing extraordinary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> btcl can only flex its msucle within Bangladesh. If it tries to extend its hand outside there will be so much damage claim come upon them that Awami league head will spin. This is open forum and people will visit where they get information.



this forum is new york based, they can't get the ips or track anyone. People in bd can still use proxies to use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> i believe in free market economy and capitalism, i would never boycott a product based on the company's ideology or who owns it as long as it serves my needs and gives me value for money. I use airtel blackberry service in dhaka simply because its 3 times cheaper than grameen and fulfills my needs. People are just so emotional/



Its not about simple emotion, Awami league and its fascist thugs attacked on faith of Muslim majority population. Faith that is very dear to many people. There 20 or so people killed by Awami terror police and party terrorists in last few days and saying "just so emotional" to these grieving families would not cut it. This is as simple as that. To having that level of understanding one has to walk along the grassroot of Bangladeshi communities and get a sense. Shabagh does not represent grassroot of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

BNP standing member Gayshwar Chandra Roy criticized ongoing attack on Islami Bank. He described that people of all faith has business with Islami Bank. Not t mention Islami Bank is publicly traded company with majority of share holders are foreign investors including JP Morgan Chase and middle eastern investors.





Real-time News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

ShadowFaux said:


> Excuse me fellow members for a bit offtopic post.
> 
> I see this thread got sticky while the thread regarding the mainstream protest and the talk of the country is not. Mullah revolution is not real. It was just a showdown by jamat-e-islami to divert the attention of Bangladeshi people. But that ploy failed miserably. The Shahbag Protest is ongoing and it is having a big impact on Bangladeshi people. I sincerely request the @WebMaster to unlock the thread and make it a sticky.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise.html
> 
> Thank you.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise-72.html

It's open again. I am for against Shabagh thread, but Shabagh mob!

I think mods were getting too much REPORTs, but there is a shortage of Mods now, but if we can talk point to point without name calling, we will yield less REPORTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

aazidane said:


> This forum will likely be censored by btcl, people are reporting this forum in masses



Feeling we are very important, that some people are worried of ISI conspiracy,lol.

Anyway, people who are complaining can join here, it's an open forum, nothing is secret here.

If govt really blocks, then free proxy like Spotflux and hotspot-shield could be used.

Spotflux - CNET Download.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2013/02/26/189645

&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; : &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; : &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2478;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2454;&#2507;&#2480;&#2486;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482;, &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;


&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2467; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;.)-&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2494;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2536;&#2542; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496;&#2527; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2540; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2437;&#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2507;&#2477;&#2527; &#2453;&#2482;&#2478;&#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2463;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404; 
&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2460;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2507; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2469; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2507; &#2489;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509; &#2447;&#2439; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2466;&#2503;&#2441; &#2438;&#2459;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#8216;&#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;,&#8217; &#8216;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#8217; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2454;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2524; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2524; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2460;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; : &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#8212;

&#2447;&#2453;, &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;, &#2465;&#2494;. &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2456;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2527;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495 &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2439;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2472; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2459;&#2527;, &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2536;&#2542; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2498;&#2433;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2438;&#2463;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2472;&#2527;, &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2486;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2468;&#2474;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2438;&#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2468; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; 

&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; 

&#2468;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; : &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2539; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2535;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496;&#2527; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503; &#8216;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#8217; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494 &#2474;&#2524;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2538; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2543; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2538;&#2534; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 


&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2455;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; 
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2470;&#2480;&#2496;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2439;&#2460;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2524; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;, &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2440;&#2472;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2496;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

DIRECT ACTION...JOLBE AGUN GHORE GHORE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

idune said:


> People protesting against Awami League nastik attack on Islamic value called on to boycott products produced by company supporting Awami League and nastiks.
> 
> Daily Star, Prothom Alo, Transcom group products like Phillips brand electronics, Pizzahut, KFC, oil from city group, Arrow brand products, Meghna group and Bashundhara brand cement, tissue and other products.



Justified, it is AL who ignited the way peace first, and showed the path of battle to the people.

I will try to avoid these products now, although I know it's is very mean approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

So another civil war in BD? Sounds fun


----------



## scholseys

neutral_person said:


> So another civil war in BD? Sounds fun



another 10 million strong jawan of the flying lungi brigade heading to west benal....fun indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> another 10 million strong jawan of the flying lungi brigade heading to west benal....fun indeed



Olympics is for wimps, to the border with your poles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neutral_person

aazidane said:


> another 10 million strong jawan of the flying lungi brigade heading to west benal....fun indeed



So does Bangladesh have any point of being a nation, other than just migrating to India every few years when conflicts break out as you suggested?

Plus, we are pretty full with illegal BDeshis already, try some other country. Maybe your other neighbour Myanmar? I heard they treat Bangladeshis there like kings 



animelive said:


> Olympics is for wimps, to the border with your poles



affects, not effects. Big difference.


----------



## scholseys

neutral_person said:


> So does Bangladesh have any point of being a nation, other than just migrating to India every few years when conflicts break out as you suggested?
> 
> Plus, we are pretty full with illegal BDeshis already, try some other country. Maybe your other neighbour Myanmar? I heard they treat Bangladeshis there like kings
> 
> 
> 
> affects, not effects. Big difference.



we prefer the land of milk and honey


----------



## neutral_person

aazidane said:


> we prefer the land of milk and honey



I will warn you that BSF is guarding the land of milk and honey, so you illegals better bring some milk and honey to bribe these BSF men with or risk getting shot


----------



## Zabaniyah

If people want to go for pure "secularism", then removing Islam as the state religion will be one of the key challenges. 

Why don't they initiate a referendum to do so? Let the people of the nation vote and hear their voices. 

If they say 'no' to removing Islam as the state religion, then so be it. 

If they say 'yes' to removing Islam as state religion, then so be it. 

Then why are they running around like rats burning corporate property and boycotting them even though they aren't in any way related to Jamaat?

It is worth noting that it wasn't Jamaat or any theocratic party that made Islam the state religion, it was Ershad during his era. 

Living proof that secularism doesn't automatically translate to 'progress'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skies

R a z a k a r based politics of AL must be baned first, they call everyone R a z a k a r who point their finger to their fascism. 

And Islam dose not encourage Nationalism, tribalism over Islam. It's Allah who we are accountable to at first, not the Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## snugglepot

The whole thing is stupid. 

The shahbagis should have distanced themselves from the atheist bloggers. Some of them did make stupid comments about Islam. Ppl in this part of the world take their religion seriously. 
People who are benefitted by this episode: 
1. Mahmudur Rahman--has become a household name and champion of Islam. He even said he wouldn't mind dying for religion. 
2. Jamaat--People are weary of Shahbagh, the government has sent messages to people saying its not against Islam etc, but the damage is done. 
3. AL--it will try to cash the spirit of Liberation War among the 20 percent swinging voters. If it gets 8/10 percent of them, it can expect to win 150+ seats. 
4. Small Islsmic Parties--have flexed their muscles. Might come handy to get one/two nominations during the upcoming elections from big alliances. 

Biggest losers

1. Home Minister--some ppl are calling him a collaborators. Firing gunshots inside a mosque, and that too the biggest in the country, is a moronic decision. 
2. The BNP-- it is a lameass. How long it will remain one only time can tell. 

Static
1. The Left--Delivered the fruit in the AL godown. And did it with care. Recruited 10/15 workers who might not even vote for the left. They were a joke and are meant to remain one. Has great nuisance value though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

snugglepot said:


> The whole thing is stupid.
> 
> 
> 3. AL--it will try to cash the spirit of Liberation War among the 20 percent swinging voters. If it gets 8/10 percent of them, it can expect to win 150+ seats.



Whole thing was not stupid, it was all pre planned and pre planned things are not stupid. By the way what makes you think Awami league will get 150+ seat? In a election with caretaker govt with its anti Islamic image, how many people are ready to commit suicide again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

@snugglepot , BAL getting 150 + after all they have done is not possible in a 1000 years IMO. BAL arranged this drama exactly for this reason. A well planned and heavily funded drama. Also what this farce have showed is that leftist dalals have gained enormous power and media is totally in their hands now. The best side of all this is that, all the darkest slave mentality bigots got exposed through shabag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## snugglepot

Lutfi, I am not a big fan of the AL. But if the 8 percent swings, it means 50/60 seats. Without the swing, the AL will get 35/40 seats at best. 
It's a nationalist movement, which the AL is trying to cash. 
The left are not going to get nefefitted. They have no influence in the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

snugglepot said:


> The left are not going to get nefefitted. They have no influence in the country...



But leftist/communist are the biggest criminals in the country. They are driving awami league and attacking and being used as tool to attack Muslim majority faith. inu, Menon, Barua and their parties need to be eliminated, not to mention borno chola leftists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## snugglepot

The Leftist are doing what they did to Sheikh Mujib. Sent him on top of a tree and the ladder broke after that. Hasina is not going to fall for the left. She might not ban Jamaat and the AL is quite weary/scared of Shahbag, because anyone can replicate it anytime anywhere. Not a good prospect for the ruling party. 
There might not be any verdict as long as shahbag is in full force. 
At the end of the day AL might make a deal with all the political parties to find a way out of the mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

snugglepot said:


> The Leftist are doing what they did to Sheikh Mujib. Sent him on top of a tree and the ladder broke after that. Hasina is not going to fall for the left. She might not ban Jamaat and the AL is quite weary/scared of Shahbag, because anyone can replicate it anytime anywhere. Not a good prospect for the ruling party.
> There might not be any verdict as long as shahbag is in full force.
> At the end of the day AL might make a deal with all the political parties to find a way out of the mess.



I am sorry but I have to point out much of your reading on this wrong. Hasina already fallen for communist and they are the calling shot from inside and attacking Islam and anyone defefnding its value. These awami/communist fascists had moved their target from "war crime" to newspaper, editor, business and to Islam. Awami League food minister in BBC said they are looking for opportunity to get rid of Islam from constitution. Awami Communist duo crossed all boundaries of terror using state power and arms. Issue is no longer about "warcrime". Its about Majority Muslim population and their values vs Awami league and communist led nastik/fascists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

idune said:


> I am sorry but I have to point out much of your reading on this wrong. Hasina already fallen for communist and they are the calling shot from inside and attacking Islam and anyone defefnding its value. These awami/communist fascists had moved their target from "war crime" to newspaper, editor, business and to Islam. Awami League food minister in BBC said they are looking for opportunity to get rid of Islam from constitution. Awami Communist duo crossed all boundaries of terror using state power and arms. Issue is no longer about "warcrime". Its about Majority Muslim population and their values vs Awami league and communist led nastik/fascists.



It fits with Awami League track record of being anti-Muslim and anti-Islam. No Muslim should vote for this anti-Islam and anti-Muslim party, which is protected and funded by our neighbor, the Hindu "super power".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Straight

idune said:


> I am sorry but I have to point out much of your reading on this wrong. Hasina already fallen for communist and they are the calling shot from inside and attacking Islam and anyone defefnding its value. These awami/communist fascists had moved their target from "war crime" to newspaper, editor, business and to Islam. Awami League food minister in BBC said they are looking for opportunity to get rid of Islam from constitution. Awami Communist duo crossed all boundaries of terror using state power and arms. Issue is no longer about "warcrime". Its about Majority Muslim population and their values vs Awami league and communist led nastik/fascists.




You are precise in respect of BAL's initial plan, *Idune*----nevertheless, *snugglepot* also appear to be correct in summing up the current scenario. In fact:

1. Initial Plan of BAL (due to which she deeply fell for 'the lefts')---as you said---was to re-use (mass sentiment again & again) centering WC Trial but more to hit the additional 'bigger' target (as coaxed by 'lefts') was to ban Islamic politics JI and all), institution, businesses, orgs.

2. Jolted by the "gr-grr" of Ulema lions, and finding suddenly that BAL itself caught in a trap, she has backed out from banning Islamic parties & others---even JI. Now her stance is that BAL will not ban any one on its own unless ordered by the court. She wants none to speak on this issue, at all (and 'bum' and 'Shahbagi's are fuming to see miss the 'prey' and and to watch closely how Ulemas will re-act if BAL gag only JI, and whether BNP & JI will be able to arouse Ulemas again even to higher temperatire' on that issue. BAL suddenly realized that their image of a pro-islamic party which painstakingly was built by SH performing haj and then traveling all places with hijab on head and beads at hand is growingly dis-appearing. Now maybe hundred hajjs will not be adequate. Patronizing Shahbagis and applying excessive force & killing more than 2 dozens, now BAL is potrayed as *"Patrons of Atheists"*----too deadly-lethal for a mass-oriented vote-seeking political party. Currently, Govt is too worried: "Lefts" and "Shahbagis ', too realized BAL's deception (1) It can not (because of 'Judicial' procedures / International Watch-dogs hang any one like that nor in a position to afford "banning" JI ? Islamic politics (as demaded by the 'master' using executive power---because of the risks from Ulema (and BNP JI) potential combination in any event as mistrust is rampant---furher complicated by Mahmudur. It is very likely that Shabagis and "Lefts" will become a big laibility on BAL soon---more public ramifications are likely which may be triggered by recent ToI news. (Headline in 'amardesh' and 1st page in 'Naya Diganta'). Mass will swallow this piece without salt & water---as many had been suspecting such from many obvios indications. Sorrily, BAL & SH are trapped in the same hole dug by them. (2) Ulema will cotinuously push BAL to route-out and 'dis-own' Shahbagis' as they are not trusted by Ulemas as one may do for the snakes, and also not to arrest Mahmudur, and may errupt again / any time in the process. Awaitings in cue are 'What BNP does with mass-related real-life issues, Padma Bridge (after Canadian Court takes up the case in April, and discloses few names) etc. etc. Another long-brewing issue is 'Not forgottent' 'Not forgeven' 25th February---in the spitit of '71.

3.But, * snugglepot * is expecting an "all party' meeting will ease-out / remove the mess. What many are apprehending, that further mistakes BAL and its obstinacy / not aggreeing to CTG---may incite further highly-flammable mistakes. JI is a 'cornered' cat now---proverb says that it may now go for the jugular. So, all players now need 'cool' & 'level' heads. BNP should play an ideal 'balanced' role now as a saner player, and show how it is better than BAL. Or, is it really?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

Straight said:


> You are precise in respect of BAL's initial plan, *Idune*----nevertheless, *snugglepot* also appear to be correct in summing up the current scenario. In fact:
> 
> 1. Initial Plan of BAL (due to which she deeply fell for 'the lefts')---as you said---was to re-use (mass sentiment again & again) centering WC Trial but more to hit the additional 'bigger' target (as coaxed by 'lefts') was to ban Islamic politics JI and all), institution, businesses, orgs.
> 
> 2. Jolted by the "gr-grr" of Ulema lions, and finding suddenly that BAL itself caught in a trap, she has backed out from banning Islamic parties & others---even JI. Now her stance is that BAL will not ban any one on its own unless ordered by the court. She wants none to speak on this issue, at all (and 'bum' and 'Shahbagi's are fuming to see miss the 'prey' and and to watch closely how Ulemas will re-act if BAL gag only JI, and whether BNP & JI will be able to arouse Ulemas again even to higher temperatire' on that issue. BAL suddenly realized that their image of a pro-islamic party which painstakingly was built by SH performing haj and then traveling all places with hijab on head and beads at hand is growingly dis-appearing. Now maybe hundred hajjs will not be adequate. Patronizing Shahbagis and applying excessive force & killing more than 2 dozens, now BAL is potrayed as *"Patrons of Atheists"*----too deadly-lethal for a mass-oriented vote-seeking political party. Currently, Govt is too worried: "Lefts" and "Shahbagis ', too realized BAL's deception (1) It can not (because of 'Judicial' procedures / International Watch-dogs hang any one like that nor in a position to afford "banning" JI ? Islamic politics (as demaded by the 'master' using executive power---because of the risks from Ulema (and BNP JI) potential combination in any event as mistrust is rampant---furher complicated by Mahmudur. It is very likely that Shabagis and "Lefts" will become a big laibility on BAL soon---more public ramifications are likely which may be triggered by recent ToI news. (Headline in 'amardesh' and 1st page in 'Naya Diganta'). Mass will swallow this piece without salt & water---as many had been suspecting such from many obvios indications. Sorrily, BAL & SH are trapped in the same hole dug by them. (2) Ulema will cotinuously push BAL to route-out and 'dis-own' Shahbagis' as they are not trusted by Ulemas as one may do for the snakes, and also not to arrest Mahmudur, and may errupt again / any time in the process. Awaitings in cue are 'What BNP does with mass-related real-life issues, Padma Bridge (after Canadian Court takes up the case in April, and discloses few names) etc. etc. Another long-brewing issue is 'Not forgottent' 'Not forgeven' 25th February---in the spitit of '71.
> 
> 3.But, * snugglepot * is expecting an "all party' meeting will ease-out / remove the mess. What many are apprehending, that further mistakes BAL and its obstinacy / not aggreeing to CTG---may incite further highly-flammable mistakes. JI is a 'cornered' cat now---proverb says that it may now go for the jugular. So, all players now need 'cool' & 'level' heads. BNP should play an ideal 'balanced' role now as a saner player, and show how it is better than BAL. Or, is it really?



I think we will be doing a big mistake by taking Hasina's action at face value. Awami League and it's communist partners are recalibrating and buying time and taking Islamic and opposition leaders in prison in the background. Awami league is also closing madrassa and Islamic institutions. And then Awami League and communist will strike back again. We have seen this indo awami game pattern way too many times. I value your post and snugglepot for that matter but I am afraid Indo Awami deception is not one layered plan. And there is specific reason why and at this stage indian national security advisor revealed indian involvement behind shahbagh fascist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Straight said:


> You are precise in respect of BAL's initial plan, *Idune*----nevertheless, *snugglepot* also appear to be correct in summing up the current scenario. In fact:
> 
> 1. Initial Plan of BAL (due to which she deeply fell for 'the lefts')---as you said---was to re-use (mass sentiment again & again) centering WC Trial but more to hit the additional 'bigger' target (as coaxed by 'lefts') was to ban Islamic politics JI and all), institution, businesses, orgs.
> 
> 2. Jolted by the "gr-grr" of Ulema lions, and finding suddenly that BAL itself caught in a trap, she has backed out from banning Islamic parties & others---even JI. Now her stance is that BAL will not ban any one on its own unless ordered by the court. She wants none to speak on this issue, at all (and 'bum' and 'Shahbagi's are fuming to see miss the 'prey' and and to watch closely how Ulemas will re-act if BAL gag only JI, and whether BNP & JI will be able to arouse Ulemas again even to higher temperatire' on that issue. BAL suddenly realized that their image of a pro-islamic party which painstakingly was built by SH performing haj and then traveling all places with hijab on head and beads at hand is growingly dis-appearing. Now maybe hundred hajjs will not be adequate. Patronizing Shahbagis and applying excessive force & killing more than 2 dozens, now BAL is potrayed as *"Patrons of Atheists"*----too deadly-lethal for a mass-oriented vote-seeking political party. Currently, Govt is too worried: "Lefts" and "Shahbagis ', too realized BAL's deception (1) It can not (because of 'Judicial' procedures / International Watch-dogs hang any one like that nor in a position to afford "banning" JI ? Islamic politics (as demaded by the 'master' using executive power---because of the risks from Ulema (and BNP JI) potential combination in any event as mistrust is rampant---furher complicated by Mahmudur. It is very likely that Shabagis and "Lefts" will become a big laibility on BAL soon---more public ramifications are likely which may be triggered by recent ToI news. (Headline in 'amardesh' and 1st page in 'Naya Diganta'). Mass will swallow this piece without salt & water---as many had been suspecting such from many obvios indications. Sorrily, BAL & SH are trapped in the same hole dug by them. (2) Ulema will cotinuously push BAL to route-out and 'dis-own' Shahbagis' as they are not trusted by Ulemas as one may do for the snakes, and also not to arrest Mahmudur, and may errupt again / any time in the process. Awaitings in cue are 'What BNP does with mass-related real-life issues, Padma Bridge (after Canadian Court takes up the case in April, and discloses few names) etc. etc. Another long-brewing issue is 'Not forgottent' 'Not forgeven' 25th February---in the spitit of '71.
> 
> 3.But, * snugglepot * is expecting an "all party' meeting will ease-out / remove the mess. What many are apprehending, that further mistakes BAL and its obstinacy / not aggreeing to CTG---may incite further highly-flammable mistakes. JI is a 'cornered' cat now---proverb says that it may now go for the jugular. So, all players now need 'cool' & 'level' heads. BNP should play an ideal 'balanced' role now as a saner player, and show how it is better than BAL. Or, is it really?



Excellent analysis. I think we can learn a lot about on the ground situation from discussions between the three posters:

@idune
@snugglepot
@Straight

idune is active. I think all of us will gain a better perspective if we get more posts from snugglepot and Straight.


----------



## snugglepot

I am expecting something big before June. There is another force at work here, they are playing with both sides like the way it happened in the past. 

1. The Padma bridge episode left a raw taste in the mouth of the West. In fact, the saga is still going on. The AL loves to have lime really bitter it seems. 

2. The BDR massacre is going to play a role in the immediate future. 

3. Prof Yunus has been humiliated, the US is snubbed on several occasions. Sheikh Hasina is not Hugo Chavez or Fidel Castro. Even Mujib were able to throw tantrums at the US as he enjoyed certain popularity at some point in the seventies. But the present government is one of the most unpopular in recent history. 

4. All this financial scams are piling up. 

5. It needs something big to lit a fire in the tinderbox and it might be in the offing. 

The AL's game: 

6. Let the BNP remain in hibernation. 

7. Play along with Shahbag (But it has become the AL's pet project, and is increasingly becoming a liability thanks to the stupid atheist bloggers). 

8. Some bomb blasts (am not pointing finger at anyone here), which will put Jamaat at the backseat of the affairs. 

9. Saydee not getting death penalty. (Shahbag might swell again, some ordinary ppl might become angry and will put the blog stupidities out of the news) 

10. Start Padma bridge with Indian credit line. 

11. A situation (am not saying the AL will do it) where Islami bank etc will be attacked at a mass scale and ppl who support the JI will launch attack on newspapers, businesses etc, which will prompt state of emergency. Hasina will be the President, head of armed forces and Rehana will be the new PM. The latter is not plausible for the army will have to be called in, and the AL doesn't want to deploy even the BGB, let alone the men in olive. 

12. Sit with Jamaat, delay the trial. Dilly dally. Wait till the elections and give death penalty to a few in the run up to the elections, and ride on the flow.

13. The AL is quite scared of original Shahbag, they are afraid that it could have turned against them. What if others follow suit? 

In a nutshell: the AL has messed it up. The Islamist parties (minus Jamaat) are going to play a crucial role here. The more mess they create, the more interesting the situation it will become. BD is any political scientists dream country now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

snugglepot said:


> I am expecting something big before June. There is another force at work here, they are playing with both sides like the way it happened in the past.
> 
> 1. The Padma bridge episode left a raw taste in the mouth of the West. In fact, the saga is still going on. The AL loves to have lime really bitter it seems.
> 
> 2. The BDR massacre is going to play a role in the immediate future.
> 
> 3. Prof Yunus has been humiliated, the US is snubbed on several occasions. Sheikh Hasina is not Hugo Chavez or Fidel Castro. Even Mujib were able to throw tantrums at the US as he enjoyed certain popularity at some point in the seventies. But the present government is one of the most unpopular in recent history.
> 
> 4. All this financial scams are piling up.
> 
> 5. It needs something big to lit a fire in the tinderbox and it might be in the offing.
> 
> The AL's game:
> 
> 6. Let the BNP remain in hibernation.
> 
> 7. Play along with Shahbag (But it has become the AL's pet project, and is increasingly becoming a liability thanks to the stupid atheist bloggers).
> 
> 8. Some bomb blasts (am not pointing finger at anyone here), which will put Jamaat at the backseat of the affairs.
> 
> 9. Saydee not getting death penalty. (Shahbag might swell again, some ordinary ppl might become angry and will put the blog stupidities out of the news)
> 
> 10. Start Padma bridge with Indian credit line.
> 
> 11. A situation (am not saying the AL will do it) where Islami bank etc will be attacked at a mass scale and ppl who support the JI will launch attack on newspapers, businesses etc, which will prompt state of emergency. Hasina will be the President, head of armed forces and Rehana will be the new PM. The latter is not plausible for the army will have to be called in, and the AL doesn't want to deploy even the BGB, let alone the men in olive.
> 
> 12. Sit with Jamaat, delay the trial. Dilly dally. Wait till the elections and give death penalty to a few in the run up to the elections, and ride on the flow.
> 
> 13. The AL is quite scared of original Shahbag, they are afraid that it could have turned against them. What if others follow suit?
> 
> In a nutshell: the AL has messed it up. The Islamist parties (minus Jamaat) are going to play a crucial role here. The more mess they create, the more interesting the situation it will become. BD is any political scientists dream country now.



Given fluid situation and so many variables, all these are speculative at this point. That is all the comments one can make.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hmm...guys, don't you think it is like....extremely weird that in a poor, third world nation dependent on aid, and overwhelming Muslim majority; a bunch of bloggers write vile contents about Islam and Prophet Muhammad? 

So Bangladesh's biggest problem is Islam in the midst all of the festering problems? How can anyone potentially conclude that? 

Had it been in a non-Muslim majority, and wealthy, then it is possible and not unusual. 

But this?  

I'm dumbfounded. Seriously.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Loki said:


> Hmm...guys, don't you think it is like....extremely weird that in a poor, third world nation dependent on aid, and overwhelming Muslim majority; a bunch of bloggers write vile contents about Islam and Prophet Muhammad?
> 
> So Bangladesh's biggest problem is Islam in the midst all of the festering problems? How can anyone potentially conclude that?
> 
> Had it been in a non-Muslim majority, and wealthy, then it is possible and not unusual.
> 
> But this?
> 
> I'm dumbfounded. Seriously.....



I asked this question long time ago, how much rich people in BD have became that they are acting like Atheist. 
How much developed are we now that our society can think like that?

Arabs are very rich, but they are turning into atheists, but *sometimes* a trend is noticeable in BD that as people are getting richer, they are getting far from the Imman. Funny poor people.

I think there are many atheists in BD, they do not admit in publicly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Ojana said:


> I asked this question long time ago, how much rich people in BD have became that they are acting like Atheist.
> How much developed are we now that our society can think like that?
> 
> Arabs are very rich, but they are turning into atheists, but *sometimes* a trend is noticeable in BD that as people are getting richer, they are getting far from the Imman. Funny poor people.
> 
> I think there are many atheists in BD, they do not admit in publicly.



i dont think so BD is 1 of the most religious country in the world

well rich people can get women n other pleasures easily maybe thats why holding Iman is hard for them 

in old age we all become religious


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ojana said:


> I asked this question long time ago, how much rich people in BD have became that they are acting like Atheist.
> How much developed are we now that our society can think like that?
> 
> Arabs are very rich, but they are turning into atheists, but *sometimes* a trend is noticeable in BD that as people are getting richer, they are getting far from the Imman. Funny poor people.
> 
> I think there are many atheists in BD, they do not admit in publicly.



Well, I can say that murdered blogger was certainly no rich boy. He came from a middle class family background. 

What can I say, it's a very strange and eerie matter. 

Even if they are rich, they are most likely a minority within a minority.

Most Bangladeshis consider religion as important by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Loki said:


> Well, I can say that murdered blogger was certainly no rich boy. He came from a middle class family background.
> 
> What can I say, it's a very strange and eerie matter.
> 
> Even if they are rich, they are most likely a minority within a minority.
> 
> Most Bangladeshis consider religion as important by the way.



Hmm, may be I have generalized, but I have a notion (may be wrong) that there is a relationship between becoming atheist with getting richer in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ojana said:


> Hmm, may be I have generalized, but I have a notion (may be wrong) that there is a relationship between becoming atheist with getting richer in BD.



I don't see much of a correlation really. 

I've known plenty of rich people who are very religious-minded. Though, I've seen a few alcoholics too 

Doesn't answer the question though

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Loki said:


> I don't see much of a correlation really.
> 
> I've known plenty of rich people who are very religious-minded. Though, I've seen a few alcoholics too
> 
> Doesn't answer the question though



Actually, the number of atheists are more in rich western countries, so I thought that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

@Loki , congrats bro. Why did U closed the congratulation thread? Any way U would make a great unbiased mod IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Loki said:


> Hmm...guys, don't you think it is like....extremely weird that in a poor, third world nation dependent on aid, and overwhelming Muslim majority; a bunch of bloggers write vile contents about Islam and Prophet Muhammad?
> 
> So Bangladesh's biggest problem is Islam in the midst all of the festering problems? How can anyone potentially conclude that?
> 
> Had it been in a non-Muslim majority, and wealthy, then it is possible and not unusual.
> 
> But this?
> 
> I'm dumbfounded. Seriously.....



@Loki

Although you claim to be dumbfounded, I think even you do have at least the slightest bit of hint about who is instigating all these blasphemous acts, which have never been tolerated in Bangladesh's history and runs against the grain of mainstream 90-95% Bangladeshi society. 

Foreign hand is at play, a nonMuslim country is surely instigating things, and the only one that comes to mind for a long list of obvious reasons is BAL's closest partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Ojana said:


> Hmm, may be I have generalized, but I have a notion (may be wrong) that there is a relationship between becoming atheist with getting richer in BD.



then wondering, if it is not money/getting rich, then what influences them to be atheist mostly in case of BD,

education
western influence
communist influence
Indian influence (atheist are increasing in number in India so fast)
Chinese/Japanese influence (they all are atheist, lol)
foreign agenda
showing up/fashion
going with trend
do not want religion restrictions or wants more freedom
development of BD
lack of knowledge in religion
promotion of secularism
terrorism by Muslims
failure of Muslim states

I know two persons who are acting like atheist, I need to know what influence them to do so.


----------



## scholseys

Ojana said:


> then wondering, if it is not money/getting rich, then what influences them to be atheist mostly in case of BD,
> 
> education
> western influence
> communist influence
> Indian influence (atheist are increasing in number in India so fast)
> Chinese/Japanese influence (they all are atheist, lol)
> foreign agenda
> showing up/fashion
> going with trend
> do not want religion restrictions or wants more freedom
> development of BD
> lack of knowledge in religion
> promotion of secularism
> terrorism by Muslims
> failure of Muslim states
> 
> I know two persons who are acting like atheist, I need to know what influence them to do so.



Dude, i was sent to study out of dhaka when i was in class 6 in dhaka. I was out right non religious, the older i got i was sort of a leftist than an anarchist then at one time i was an atheist and had great doubts. I think i found the answer to god a year and half ago, and with more days i am choosing the path of allah. I havent had a sip of alcohol in over a year and regular in jumma. I promised my dad this summer that ill pray 5 times with him. So lets see where everything goes. 
Most big time businessmen in dhaka pray 5 times, the BNP ones. In fact khaleda zia's family members bar coco pray.Even in kurmitoal gold club they have namaz points in front of many holes and many stop and pray after azan. Awami leager businessmen i met, most dont pray. I know a big time awami league leader who hasnt gone to jummah over 10 years, i know cause i had fling with his daughter lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Straight

idune said:


> Given fluid situation and so many variables, all these are speculative at this point. That is all the comments one can make.



...Correct. Yet, since the boat---with all of us on-board----is rocking, against gusty gales of 'successive' waves of 'deadly events, full of fury, we need this 'educated' speculation, nevertheless. It is good to note that *snugglepot has listed all relevant factors and aspects that have bearing on current & future events.

I feel that we still need to know or guess correctly about / on the followings:

1. Why ToI was allowed to float the report on 'Indian backing' to Shahbagis at this precarious moment ? Is it to incite a furious re-action to justify any 'more' furious retaliation to execute an 'already-drawn' plan? 

2. Fact is JI and Ulema are not on the same line of ideology. The latter follow the foot-steps of 'sahaba' that you first focus on your self-rectification in order to attain 'relationship' with Allah by way of 'dawat' and 'amaal'. If Allah is pleased on your 'effort-for-relationship' HE himslef will had-over to you 'khilafa'---as promised in al-Quran. JI believes that with 'dawat' & amaal' you must focus on grabbing the 'state-power' (not 'khilafa'). That means JI can form shot-term 'loose' stratigical alliance with Ulema (as with BNP for different reason, though) but 'ultimately' JI is and will remain 'lone' warrior as they do not have massive follower-base as Ulema. It is from Allah that mass will emluate---on issues of Islam---more the ways adopted by 'sahaba' than any 'plan & idea' devised by any other human including JI. Here JI failed. The Question is how long JI will survive or sustain its firey resistance against a state-power or will they 'skillfully' lose a battle to win a war later Or Ulema / BNP will extend any umbrella to JI----realizing what also is coming to themselves---like the other grazing cows from the same predating tiger ( and its 'Guru') of highest skills of deception. 

3. Does BNP &/or Ulema has the required stamina / resolution / skill / mind-set---even with a large base of their own ? Will BNP 7/or Ulema assist/support JI ? If not, at least themselves ?

Whoever has any thought / answer, please come forward, and speak-out in PDF to formulate jointly an 'educated' speculation to understand clearer what situation the country is drifting towards or being driving at by the 'driver-on-seat' & by foe and friend. 

Having certain 'friend' you no longer need any 'foe'. With a wrong driver you may not reach the destination ever at all---not to speak of becoming a 'middle income country by 2020 or whatever. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Tomorrow there suppose to be protest against attack on Islamic value by Awami League and indian supported blogger and fascists. But Awami League regime using self declared Islam hater, Shameem Afzal blocked all entry to national mosque (except one) tomorrow using deception that politics will not be allowed around mosque. But at the same time Awami League ordered its terror cadre to act as regular mosque goer to watch and control people anger. 

That is type of deception Awami League play when acting against Muslims and Islamic values in Bangladesh.

*&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;*
&#2536;&#2542; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;,&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2438;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;, &#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217;
...................
&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404;

Real-time News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Ojana said:


> then wondering, if it is not money/getting rich, then what influences them to be atheist mostly in case of BD,
> 
> education
> western influence
> communist influence
> Indian influence (atheist are increasing in number in India so fast)
> Chinese/Japanese influence (they all are atheist, lol)
> foreign agenda
> showing up/fashion
> going with trend
> do not want religion restrictions or wants more freedom
> development of BD
> lack of knowledge in religion
> promotion of secularism
> terrorism by Muslims
> failure of Muslim states
> 
> I know two persons who are acting like atheist, I need to know what influence them to do so.





All of the reasons you have cited are irrelevant and bogus, if anything, I have seen greater public display of religiosity in the last few years than 10 years back. 

The real reason that these criminals display their criminality and still walk free (protected by BAL cadres and police-RAB) is, of course, instigation from abroad. Which country is BAL's closest friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Banglar Lathial said:


> All of the reasons you have cited are irrelevant and bogus, if anything, I have seen greater public display of religiosity in the last few years than 10 years back.
> 
> The real reason that these criminals display their criminality and still walk free (protected by BAL cadres and police-RAB) is, of course, instigation from abroad. Which country is BAL's closest friend?




I have *just* found in a book by Muhammad Naseel Sharukh that the probable causes to be an atheists are: 

1. Possessing unwillingness to obey God
2. Possessing anger about God
3. Possessing dissatisfaction about God
4. Possessing suspects about the existence of God
5. Possessing the feeling that religion is difficult
6. Possessing blind believe on a scientist
7. Fashion

More on Google search: Why Not Believe? Reasons Why Atheists Don't Believe in Gods

8. Contradictory Characteristics in Gods
9. Religion is Self-Contradictory
10. Gods Are Too Similar to Believers
11. Gods Just Don't Matter
12. Gods and Believers Behave Immorally
13. Evil in the World
14. Faith is Unreliable
15. Life is Material, not Supernatural
16. There is No Good Reason to Bother Believing


here some of reasons match with mine.


----------



## scholseys

Ojana said:


> I have *just* found in a book by Muhammad Naseel Sharukh that the probable causes to be an atheists are:
> 
> 1. Possessing unwillingness to obey God
> 2. Possessing anger about God
> 3. Possessing dissatisfaction about God
> 4. Possessing suspects about the existence of God
> 5. Possessing the feeling that religion is difficult
> 6. Possessing blind believe on a scientist
> 7. Fashion
> 
> More on Google search: Why Not Believe? Reasons Why Atheists Don't Believe in Gods
> 
> 8. Contradictory Characteristics in Gods
> 9. Religion is Self-Contradictory
> 10. Gods Are Too Similar to Believers
> 11. Gods Just Don't Matter
> 12. Gods and Believers Behave Immorally
> 13. Evil in the World
> 14. Faith is Unreliable
> 15. Life is Material, not Supernatural
> 16. There is No Good Reason to Bother Believing
> 
> 
> here some of reasons match with mine.



reminds me of my first year philosophy classes and des cartes.


----------



## Anubis

Ojana said:


> I have *just* found in a book by Muhammad Naseel Sharukh that the probable causes to be an atheists are:
> 
> 1. Possessing unwillingness to obey God
> 2. Possessing anger about God
> 3. Possessing dissatisfaction about God
> 4. Possessing suspects about the existence of God
> 5. Possessing the feeling that religion is difficult
> 6. Possessing blind believe on a scientist
> 7. Fashion
> 
> More on Google search: Why Not Believe? Reasons Why Atheists Don't Believe in Gods
> 
> 8. Contradictory Characteristics in Gods
> 9. Religion is Self-Contradictory
> 10. Gods Are Too Similar to Believers
> 11. Gods Just Don't Matter
> 12. Gods and Believers Behave Immorally
> 13. Evil in the World
> 14. Faith is Unreliable
> 15. Life is Material, not Supernatural
> 16. There is No Good Reason to Bother Believing
> 
> 
> *here some of reasons match with mine.*



U an atheist??


----------



## genmirajborgza786

*Bangladesh Tense After Deadly Riots*

Sporadic clashes continued in Bangladesh Friday, killing two more people, as opposition activists against a war-crime tribunal's decision to sentence a popular Islamist preacher to death.

Police said they were forced to fire at protesters in at least 12 districts in clashes, which also injured hundreds of people and forced businesses to shut shop.

*
The fresh violence comes a day after at least 40 people were killed in pitched battles with police in what are believed to be the deadliest riots since Bangladesh split from Pakistan to become a separate country.* 
Most of the dead in Thursday's violence were members of the Jamaat-e-Islami, an Islamist party that is part of an opposition alliance headed by the Bangladesh Nationalist Party.

This came after the tribunalset up to punish collaborators who helped the Pakistan army during Bangaldesh's struggle for independence in 1971found Delwar Hossain Sayeedi, a leader of the Jamaat-e-Islami, guilty on eight counts, including murder, arson, rape and religious persecution.

The tribunal ordered that Mr. Sayeedi be hanged, but his lawyers have said they intend to appeal.

Mr. Sayeedi, who is accused of leading an Islamist militia that persecuted local people and helped the Pakistan army, claims he isn't the person named in the charges, and that it's a case of mistaken identity.

Bangladesh declared independence from Pakistan in 1971. The Pakistani army fought and lost a brutal nine-month war with Bengali fighters, who were assisted by the Indian military.

Hundreds of thousands of civilians died, many of them at the hands of Islamist militia groups that wanted the country to remain part of Pakistan.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's government set up the war crimes tribunal two years ago, promising fair trials.

*But human rights groups say the trials fall short of internationally accepted standards of justice*, pointing out that all of the three people sentenced by the tribunal so far are from the Jamaat-e-Islami. Among the other seven on trial, five belong to the Jamaat-e-Islami while one is from the Bangladesh Nationalist Party. The government denies any bias.

The latest violent protests underscore the deep divisions in Bangladesh over the 1971 war. Many middle-class urban residents with secular outlooks back the calls for harsh sentences at the war crimes tribunal, while Islamist parties draw support in rural areas.

*Khaleda Zia, leader of the Bangladesh Nationalist Party, Friday criticized the government for the high death toll in the protests Thursday and Friday. "We can't remain silent spectators at a time when the government has resorted to mass murder. I'm urging the country's people to take to the streets," she said.* *Ms. Zia called for a countrywide general strike Tuesday in protest against Thursday's violence. This is in addition to a 48-hour strike called by the Jamaat-e-Islami beginning Sunday.*But Prime Minister Hasina's Awami League said the opposition was to blame.

"Yesterday they [Jamaat-e-Islami] attacked the police, public establishments," Mohammad Nasim, a senior Awami League leader, told reporters.

Human rights groups have voiced concern at the high number of deaths in clashes with the police.

*Sultana Kamal, chairperson of Transparency International Bangladesh, said she condemns both the violent protests and the use of lethal force and calls "on all sides to exercise restraint."*Human rights group Odhikar asked the government to avoid the use of disproportionate force and said that human rights would be under serious threat if the government fails to find a political solution to the crisis.

Bangladesh Tense After Deadly Riots - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## genmirajborgza786

*Khaleda urges govt to stop 'mass killing'*
BNP Chairperson and leader of the Opposition in Parliament Khaleda Zia Friday urged the government to stop 'mass killing' forthwith, or else, she warned, the government will have to face dire consequences, reports UNB.

She also called upon the law enforcement agencies, including police, Rab and BGB, not to use their weapons indiscriminately against the people with whose money the arms were procured. "Your sacred duty is to save public life and property, not to take away their lives&#133; I urge you to stand beside people to save their democratic and basic human rights," Khaleda Zia said at a crowded press conference, held at her Gulshan office, said.

Accusing the government of completely destroying

the environment of justice, Khaleda said every verdict to be delivered by the International Crimes Tribunals will remain questionable.

*"The present government, in a fascist style, has fully destroyed the atmosphere of justice. No citizen oppressed by the state and the government has scope to have justice now. It's also similarly applicable for the trial of crimes against humanity," she said. "When the Shahbagh protesters demanded execution of all war criminals, the Prime Minister not only supported it in parliament, but also urged the judges of the tribunals to deliver their verdicts considering the demand of the demonstrators," Khaleda said. She went on: "In a democratic country, such appeal is unprecedented. With this, the last hope of getting justice has been denied. Under the present circumstances, no judge of the tribunals will be able to deliver verdict or conduct the trial process impartially and independently. So, any of the verdicts of the tribunals will remain questionable." 

:: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## genmirajborgza786

i think the situation is getting out of hand, i mean 50-70 dead is no joke, plus if this continue , & history is anything to go by, then chances are there that the situation might even pave the way for a possible military takeover

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

genmirajborgza786 said:


> i think the situation is getting out of hand, i mean 50-70 dead is no joke, plus if this continue , & history is anything to go by, then chances are there that the situation might even pave the way for a possible military takeover




Please read the following article specially highlighted part, historic conspiracy against Bangladeshi Muslim by Indian hindus. And if history is any indication that is exactly we are encountering under guise of "war crime" and Shahbagh fascist fest.

I am sure you have seen indian national security advisor admission that india has been orchestrating Shahbagh fascist fest.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...iting-history-curzon-hall-shahbag-square.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Straight

Straight said:


> ...Correct. Yet, since the boat---with all of us on-board----is rocking, against gusty gales of 'successive' waves of 'deadly events, full of fury, we need this 'educated' speculation, nevertheless. It is good to note that *snugglepot has listed all relevant factors and aspects that have bearing on current & future events.
> 
> I feel that we still need to know or guess correctly about / on the followings:
> 
> 1. Why ToI was allowed to float the report on 'Indian backing' to Shahbagis at this precarious moment ? Is it to incite a furious re-action to justify any 'more' furious retaliation to execute an 'already-drawn' plan?
> 
> 2. Fact is JI and Ulema are not on the same line of ideology. The latter follow the foot-steps of 'sahaba' that you first focus on your self-rectification in order to attain 'relationship' with Allah by way of 'dawat' and 'amaal'. If Allah is pleased on your 'effort-for-relationship' HE himslef will had-over to you 'khilafa'---as promised in al-Quran. JI believes that with 'dawat' & amaal' you must focus on grabbing the 'state-power' (not 'khilafa'). That means JI can form shot-term 'loose' stratigical alliance with Ulema (as with BNP for different reason, though) but 'ultimately' JI is and will remain 'lone' warrior as they do not have massive follower-base as Ulema. It is from Allah that mass will emluate---on issues of Islam---more the ways adopted by 'sahaba' than any 'plan & idea' devised by any other human including JI. Here JI failed. The Question is how long JI will survive or sustain its firey resistance against a state-power or will they 'skillfully' lose a battle to win a war later Or Ulema / BNP will extend any umbrella to JI----realizing what also is coming to themselves---like the other grazing cows from the same predating tiger ( and its 'Guru') of highest skills of deception.
> 
> 3. Does BNP &/or Ulema has the required stamina / resolution / skill / mind-set---even with a large base of their own ? Will BNP 7/or Ulema assist/support JI ? If not, at least themselves ?Whoever has any thought / answer, please come forward, and speak-out in PDF to formulate jointly an 'educated' speculation to understand clearer what situation the country is drifting towards or being driving at by the 'driver-on-seat' & by foe and friend.
> 
> Having certain 'friend' you no longer need any 'foe'. With a wrong driver you may not reach the destination ever at all---not to speak of becoming a 'middle income country by 2020 or whatever. *


*

Few issues listed below have been clear over last 2 days:[/SIZE]

1. Why ToI was allowed to float the report on 'Indian backing' to Shahbagis at this precarious moment ? Not yet clear, though. Shahbagis as usual are being ' fed, watered, diapered & protected' and dictating BAL Govt., and being unforably commented upon by BNP, JP, Ulema and JP

2. The Question is how long JI will survive or sustain its firey resistance against a state-power or will they 'skillfully' lose a battle to win a war later Or will Ulema / BNP extend any umbrella to JI ? JI is not showing any inclination to " to lose a battle to win the ear". BNP is determined not to discard JI. Ulema--despite ideologial distance---will work togather with JI, on the precedence that during anti-Quadiani movement in 1953 and later 'deonbondis' worked side by side with JI. This time it is a 'classic' story of bunch of 4 grazing cows being stalked by BAL tiger trying to play 3 against one to eat those one by one. 

3. Does BNP &/or Ulema has the required stamina / resolution / skill / mind-set---even with a large base of their own ? BNP and Ulema showing adequate self-confidence. Khaleda's speech was unexpectedly excellent. It apperas that BNP and Ulema will continue to assist/support JI---a worrysome reality for BAL. Under this circumastamce, JI will hit further hard that may even demoralize the Police Force.  

I am afraid BAL is going to face worst odds soon---leaving Shahbagis 'under the blue sky' alone to fight the history's 'most comfortable and full of entertainment' luxary-class 2nd Freedom Struggle as was being claimed by them. They truly never saw 1971 'Freedom Struggle', and certainly never will in the present state of business.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

Cox's bazar is disconnected from rest of the country. 
Rajshahi train services are came to halt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

1% Jamat is controlling many villages and towns of the country while 99% anti Jamats are posting thread from UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> 1% Jamat is controlling many villages and towns of the country while 99% anti Jamats are posting thread from UK.



His lie and propaganda falling apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

BNP leader from Khilgoan thana dies from police tear shell injury. This evening Mirza Fakrul Islam in press conference said BNP no longer will keep quiet and asked to resist Awami League terror and genocide.


Real-time News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

RiasatKhan said:


> U an atheist??



*I will not derail the thread anymore,* I will just say, I *still* believe in the existence of God after thinking a lot, but if I will get some good logic, I might not remain as a believer in future. And I try to carefully listen to Atheists' logic, and try to find whether they are right or wrong. And another problem is, I do not agree with everything what God does. I might be right or I might be wrong.

Lstly, Atheists should not hurt the sentiment the Believers. And believers should work on the reasons that make people atheist, believers should consult with them, not just hate them/kill them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Straight

Ojana said:


> *I will not derail the thread anymore,* I will just say, I *still* believe in the existence of God after thinking a lot, but if I will get some good logic, I might not remain as a believer in future. And I try to carefully listen to Atheists' logic, and try to find whether they are right or wrong. And another problem is, I do not agree with everything what God does. I might be right or I might be wrong.
> 
> Lstly, Atheists should not hurt the sentiment the Believers. And believers should work on the reasons that make people atheist, believers should consult with them, not just hate them/kill them.



*A bit of relevant clarification without the intent to derail the thread.* Faith (if you mean [/I]* 'Iman'*---the first stepping -stone towards Allah) is not to believe in HIS existance---many people do that now or later in old age, under various name Allah, God, Ishshawr etc. But, Imaan is to believe in HIS ONENESS in being SUPREME (in act & decision) and Independant of all that have been *created*---on the basis of what all prophets of respective ummah (till the last) that have been revealed to [that is the meaning of *La ilaaha illallahu Muhammadur rasoolullah *for the last ummah] Now you will get all answers to be fit-in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Ojana said:


> *I will not derail the thread anymore,* I will just say, I *still* believe in the existence of God after thinking a lot, but if I will get some good logic, I might not remain as a believer in future. And I try to carefully listen to Atheists' logic, and try to find whether they are right or wrong. And another problem is, I do not agree with everything what God does. I might be right or I might be wrong.
> 
> Lstly, Atheists should not hurt the sentiment the Believers. And believers should work on the reasons that make people atheist, believers should consult with them, not just hate them/kill them.


Hmm....That's kinda my case too......have been watching Dawkins and Hitchens for the past few months!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Choose your words carefully people. shirk is the most dangerous sin ... Half Muslim half atheist people like both of you come back to Islam after 1st heart attack at the age of 60! I have seen it all. Anyway, @kalu_miah @Banglar Lathial or someone else please try to translate this article and post it here or start a new thread. I haven't seen such unbiased article recently! Didn't Knw ManabZamin was neutral. 

Daily Manab Zamin | ???? ??? ??????? ???? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

@kobiraaz
let it be 'someone else'.


----------



## M_Saint

OK, in Barishal, there is a big fight going on among AWAMY thug-police and SMP (Saidee Mukti Parishad) right now. 20 people are already injured. People have burned 2 motor bikes of AWAMY thugs then polices have stepped up to fight against SMP. Finger crossed. 

*&#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2536;&#2534;*

&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2451; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2456;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2438;&#2474;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2456;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2486;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;-&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2489;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2438;&#2474; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2476;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2459; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496; &#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2507;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

aazidane said:


> Dude, i was sent to study out of dhaka when i was in class 6 in dhaka. I was out right non religious, the older i got i was sort of a leftist than an anarchist then at one time i was an atheist and had great doubts. I think i found the answer to god a year and half ago, and with more days i am choosing the path of allah. I havent had a sip of alcohol in over a year and regular in jumma. I promised my dad this summer that ill pray 5 times with him. So lets see where everything goes.
> Most big time businessmen in dhaka pray 5 times, the BNP ones. In fact khaleda zia's family members bar coco pray.Even in kurmitoal gold club they have namaz points in front of many holes and many stop and pray after azan. Awami leager businessmen i met, most dont pray. I know a big time awami league leader who hasnt gone to jummah over 10 years, i know cause i had fling with his daughter lol.



I am really glad to here that you have found your path to Allah. If it isn't too personal, can you tell us how found the answer to the existence of god? So, we can use the logic next time if we meet any atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Moander said:


> I am really glad to here that you have found your path to Allah. If it isn't too personal, can you tell us how found the answer to the existence of god? So, we can use the logic next time if we meet any atheist.



It is quite complicated to explain, I have realized one has to discover the definition of god himself. No amount of argument can make an atheist believe in god.


----------



## Moander

Ojana said:


> *I will not derail the thread anymore,* I will just say, I *still* believe in the existence of God after thinking a lot, but if I will get some good logic, I might not remain as a believer in future. And I try to carefully listen to Atheists' logic, and try to find whether they are right or wrong. And another problem is, I do not agree with everything what God does. I might be right or I might be wrong.
> 
> Lstly, Atheists should not hurt the sentiment the Believers. And believers should work on the reasons that make people atheist, believers should consult with them, not just hate them/kill them.



If you wanna know more about Allah you should read "Tafhim ul-Quran " its Bangla version is available. The Meaning of the Qur'an (Arabic: Tafhim al-Qur'an[1]) is a book in six volumes written by the Islamic scholar Sayyid Abul Ala Maududi (19031979). Among the newer ones, this is an exegeses of the Qur'an (Arabic: tafsir), based on the Sunni hadith literature.

Among things, it includes a chapter introductions for each and every Surah, explaining the name, period of revelation and a large section on its historical background.


----------



## Moander

aazidane said:


> It is quite complicated to explain, I have realized one has to discover the definition of god himself. No amount of argument can make an atheist believe in god.



Yup, unfortunately that's true, no amount of argument can make an atheist believe in god. I tried to reason with a atheist and failed, that's why i was hoping to learn from your reasoning. By the way if you wanna start praying 5times regularly, you should start with regularly praying one time a day. After you get used to pray one time regularly, then continue your way to 5 times praying, this was my personal strategy and it really works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Moander said:


> If you wanna know more about Allah you should read "Tafhim ul-Qur&#8217;an " its Bangla version is available. The Meaning of the Qur'an (Arabic: Tafhim al-Qur'an[1]) is a book in six volumes written by the Islamic scholar Sayyid Abul Ala Maududi (1903&#8211;1979). Among the newer ones, this is an exegeses of the Qur'an (Arabic: tafsir), based on the Sunni hadith literature.
> 
> Among things, it includes a chapter introductions for each and every Surah, explaining the name, period of revelation and a large section on its historical background.



And I would like to recommend a Bangla Blogger to them who are like me, that is searching whether there is ..........

I would say this blogger has put some genius efforts, 

It a worth reading @kobiraaz @RiasatKhan

links: 


http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/09/16/can-allah-do-everything

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/07/24/science-in-quran

http:///blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/09/25/is-allaah-everywhere-in-everthing

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/09/04/whydidallaahdothispart1

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/09/11/why-did-allaah-do-this-part-2

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/07/24/important-of-thinking

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/07/24/science-in-quran

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/08/10/is-there-anything-in-quran-for-me

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/08/02/why-arent-we-grateful

http://blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/12/25/why-pray-or-fast-when-i-am-good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

Ojana said:


> And I would like to recommend a Bangla Blogger to them who are like me, that is searching whether there is ..........
> 
> I would say this blogger has put some genius efforts,
> 
> It a worth reading @kobiraaz @RiasatKhan
> 
> links:
> 
> 
> à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦¯à¦¦à¦¿ à¦¸à¦¬à¦ à¦ªà¦¾à¦°à§à¦¨, à¦¤à¦¾à¦¹à¦²à§ à¦à¦®à¦¨ à¦*à¦¾à¦°à¦¿ à¦à¦¿à¦à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦¬à¦¾à¦¨à¦¾à¦¤à§ à¦ªà¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦¨, à¦¯à§à¦à¦¾ à¦¨à¦¿à¦à§à¦ à¦¤à§à¦²à¦¤à§ à¦ªà¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦¨ à¦¨à¦¾?
> 
> à¦à§&#8217;à¦°à¦à¦¨à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦§à¦°à¦£à§à¦° à¦¬à§à¦à§à¦à¦¾à¦¨à¦¿à¦ à¦¤à¦¥à§à¦¯ à¦¦à§à¦à§à¦¾ à¦à¦à§
> 
> http:///blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/09/25/is-allaah-everywhere-in-everthing
> 
> à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦à§à¦¨ à¦à¦°à¦à¦® à¦à¦°à¦²à§? à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦¥à¦¾à¦à¦¤à§ à¦à¦¸à¦¬ à¦¹à§ à¦à¦¿à¦*à¦¾à¦¬à§? à¦ªà¦°à§à¦¬ à§§
> 
> à¦¸à¦¤à§à¦¯à¦¿à¦ à¦¯à¦¦à¦¿ à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦¥à¦¾à¦à§ à¦¤à¦¾à¦¹à¦²à§ à¦ªà§à¦¥à¦¿à¦¬à§à¦¤à§ à¦à¦¤à§ à¦¦à§à¦à¦, à¦à¦·à§à¦ à¦à§à¦¨? à¦ªà¦°à§à¦¬ à§¨
> 
> à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹à¦° à¦à¦¾à¦à§ à¦à¦¿à¦¨à§à¦¤à¦¾ à¦ à¦¬à¦¿à¦à¦¾à¦°-à¦¬à§à¦¦à§à¦§à¦¿à¦° à¦à§à¦°à§à¦¤à§à¦¬
> 
> à¦à§&#8217;à¦°à¦à¦¨à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦§à¦°à¦£à§à¦° à¦¬à§à¦à§à¦à¦¾à¦¨à¦¿à¦ à¦¤à¦¥à§à¦¯ à¦¦à§à¦à§à¦¾ à¦à¦à§
> 
> à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦° à¦à¦¾à¦à§ à¦²à¦¾à¦à¦¬à§ à¦à¦®à¦¨ à¦à¦¿à¦à§ à¦à§âà¦°à¦à¦¨à§ à¦à¦à§ à¦à¦¿?
> 
> à¦à¦®à¦°à¦¾ à¦à§à¦¨ à¦à§à¦¤à¦à§à¦ à¦¹à¦ à¦¨à¦¾
> 
> à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦¾à¦¯, à¦°à§à¦¯à¦¾ à¦à¦°à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦¹à¦¬à§? à¦à¦®à¦¿ à¦¤à§ à¦à¦®à¦¨à¦¿à¦¤à§à¦ à¦*à¦¾à¦²à§ à¦®à¦¾à¦¨à§à¦·



Thanks for the link. There is a lot of information here. I will comment about it after i finish reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Ojana said:


> And I would like to recommend a Bangla Blogger to them who are like me, that is searching whether there is ..........
> 
> I would say this blogger has put some genius efforts,
> 
> It a worth reading @kobiraaz @RiasatKhan
> 
> links:
> 
> 
> à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦¯à¦¦à¦¿ à¦¸à¦¬à¦ à¦ªà¦¾à¦°à§à¦¨, à¦¤à¦¾à¦¹à¦²à§ à¦à¦®à¦¨ à¦*à¦¾à¦°à¦¿ à¦à¦¿à¦à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦¬à¦¾à¦¨à¦¾à¦¤à§ à¦ªà¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦¨, à¦¯à§à¦à¦¾ à¦¨à¦¿à¦à§à¦ à¦¤à§à¦²à¦¤à§ à¦ªà¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦¨ à¦¨à¦¾?
> 
> à¦à§&#8217;à¦°à¦à¦¨à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦§à¦°à¦£à§à¦° à¦¬à§à¦à§à¦à¦¾à¦¨à¦¿à¦ à¦¤à¦¥à§à¦¯ à¦¦à§à¦à§à¦¾ à¦à¦à§
> 
> http:///blog.omaralzabir.com/2012/09/25/is-allaah-everywhere-in-everthing
> 
> à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦à§à¦¨ à¦à¦°à¦à¦® à¦à¦°à¦²à§? à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦¥à¦¾à¦à¦¤à§ à¦à¦¸à¦¬ à¦¹à§ à¦à¦¿à¦*à¦¾à¦¬à§? à¦ªà¦°à§à¦¬ à§§
> 
> à¦¸à¦¤à§à¦¯à¦¿à¦ à¦¯à¦¦à¦¿ à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹ à¦¥à¦¾à¦à§ à¦¤à¦¾à¦¹à¦²à§ à¦ªà§à¦¥à¦¿à¦¬à§à¦¤à§ à¦à¦¤à§ à¦¦à§à¦à¦, à¦à¦·à§à¦ à¦à§à¦¨? à¦ªà¦°à§à¦¬ à§¨
> 
> à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦¹à¦° à¦à¦¾à¦à§ à¦à¦¿à¦¨à§à¦¤à¦¾ à¦ à¦¬à¦¿à¦à¦¾à¦°-à¦¬à§à¦¦à§à¦§à¦¿à¦° à¦à§à¦°à§à¦¤à§à¦¬
> 
> à¦à§&#8217;à¦°à¦à¦¨à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦§à¦°à¦£à§à¦° à¦¬à§à¦à§à¦à¦¾à¦¨à¦¿à¦ à¦¤à¦¥à§à¦¯ à¦¦à§à¦à§à¦¾ à¦à¦à§
> 
> à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦° à¦à¦¾à¦à§ à¦²à¦¾à¦à¦¬à§ à¦à¦®à¦¨ à¦à¦¿à¦à§ à¦à§âà¦°à¦à¦¨à§ à¦à¦à§ à¦à¦¿?
> 
> à¦à¦®à¦°à¦¾ à¦à§à¦¨ à¦à§à¦¤à¦à§à¦ à¦¹à¦ à¦¨à¦¾
> 
> à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦¾à¦¯, à¦°à§à¦¯à¦¾ à¦à¦°à§ à¦à¦¿ à¦¹à¦¬à§? à¦à¦®à¦¿ à¦¤à§ à¦à¦®à¦¨à¦¿à¦¤à§à¦ à¦*à¦¾à¦²à§ à¦®à¦¾à¦¨à§à¦·



Well, i have read the posts you mention, the author is quite good with logic and read Quran & some other Islamic books. But he lacks in-depth knowledge about Sharia. So, my conclusion is, it is a excellent blog to oppose atheism but i won't count on it for knowledge of sharia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

sorry for double posting


----------



## idune

*UPDATE: Tue, March 5th, 2013 4:00 AM BST*

Train communication in all over the country completely collapsed as of tonight. Situation in tomorrow morning (in few hours) expected to be much worse.

Dhaka is viirtually cutoff from rest of the country no supply is coming from outside.

Chittagong port which handles 2000 containers could hardly handle 200.

Shahbagh fascist mob realizing their days are numbered announced they will not be in the street tomorrow to face hartal like other days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Latest update, Dhaka Chittagong highway most important higway in the country has been cut off.


----------



## Skallagrim

@Ojana, @RiasatKhan, @aazidane, @Moander

I don't think God's existence or inexistence can be proved objectively (agnosticism by definition). Even this was not intended in Quran either which is made clear in the opening verses. "This is the book, beyond doubt, *guidance for those who fear, those who believe in the unseen and establish Salat and spend from what they have been provided.*". Also in many other verses "O ye who believe!" Kierkegaard followed this line and stressed on the importance of faith (belief in existence or inexistence or in a particular religion). He said if it's proved then I don't 'believe', i.e Science and faith/belief are not even 'comparable' with each other.


----------



## Moander

Skallagrim said:


> @Ojana, @RiasatKhan, @aazidane, @Moander
> 
> I don't think God's existence or inexistence can be proved objectively (agnosticism by definition). Even this was not intended in Quran either which is made clear in the opening verses. "This is the book, beyond doubt, *guidance for those who fear, those who believe in the unseen and establish Salat and spend from what they have been provided.*". Also in many other verses "O ye who believe!" Kierkegaard followed this line and stressed on the importance of faith (belief in existence or inexistence or in a particular religion). He said if it's proved then I don't (have to) believe, i.e Science and faith/belief are not even comparable with each other.



Sorry, got confused, didn't get what you mean. Can you simplify ?


----------



## Skallagrim

Moander said:


> Sorry, got confused, didn't get what you mean. Can you simplify ?



1. It's unwise to wait for a day when the existence/inexistence of God would be objectively proved.

2. Faith is reserved for things that can't be proved or that haven't been proved yet. 

3. Quran is a guidance for you only if you have faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Rex

idune said:


> Latest update, Dhaka Chittagong highway most important higway in the country has been cut off.


*
Let the shahbagi fascists see what a real revolution is. I hear that those thugs have their tails between their hind legs now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

Skallagrim said:


> 1. It's unwise to wait for a day when the existence/inexistence of God would be objectively proved.
> 
> 2. Faith is reserved for things that can't be proved or that haven't been proved yet.
> 
> 3. Quran is a guidance for you only if you have faith.



Totally agree with you, if existence of Allah is objectively proved than there is no point of the test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

*Bangladesh on the boil, 84 dead* 
Dhaka: Fresh clashes continued in Bangladesh on Tuesday as the death toll in the ongoing violence over the crime verdicts increased to 84. The clashes broke out after the conviction of three top Islamist leaders for 1971 war crimes on January 21. 

Jamaat-e-Islami supporters clashed with the Bangladesh police on Monday after a nationwide strike was called to protest against the conviction of leaders. Four people, including a teenager, 

Schools and businesses remained closed amidst reports that protesters attacking police and government offices and blocking rail and road traffic. 


Police opened fire on unruly picketers in Satkhira and Sirajganj, killing four persons, including a teenage boy, and injuring 18 others. Police said they fired in self-defence. 

Three compartments of a train were badly burnt when alleged Jamaat-Shibir men hurled a bomb at the train at Kamalapur Railway Station, police said, adding no-one was hurt in the attack. 

Railways Minister Mazibul Hoque, after visiting the spot, accused Jamaat-Shibir men for the attack. 


"A loud explosion was heard first and the fire engulfed three compartments within seconds," a senior official with Bangladesh Railway told The Daily Star newspaper. Railway officials rushed to the spot hearing the blast but three compartments were burnt before they managed to bring the fire under control. 

Violence in the country escalated on Thursday when a death sentence was handed down to 73-year-old Delwar Hossain Sayedee, vice-president of the Jamaat-e-Islami, by International Crimes Tribunal. 

The two-day strike called by Jamaat coincided with President Pranab Mukherjee's maiden visit to the country. 

Another shutdown has been called by the fundamentalist outfit's alliance partner and main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party led by Khaleda Zia on the last day of the visit by Mukherjee on March 5. 

(With PTI Inputs) 

Bangladesh on the boil, 84 dead

*US calls for calm in Bangladesh*

Washington: The US on Tuesday expressed sadness over the loss of life in the recent unrest in Bangladesh and called for calm and peaceful resolution for differences. 

"While we are encouraged that the situation is beginning to calm down, we are saddened by the reports of over 70 people killed during protests across Bangladesh. We also continue to be concerned by reported attacks on Hindu temples and homes," State Department spokesman Patrick Ventrell said. 


"So while engaging in peaceful protest is a fundamental democratic right, we firmly believe violence is never the answer. So we continue to encourage all Bangladeshis to peacefully express their views and look to the government of Bangladesh to ensure the safety of all its citizens," Ventrell said in response to question. 


PTI

http://zeenews.india.com/news/south-asia/us-calls-for-calm-in-bangladesh_833067.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Skallagrim said:


> 1. It's unwise to wait for a day when the existence/inexistence of God would be objectively proved.
> 
> 2. Faith is reserved for things that can't be proved or that haven't been proved yet.
> 
> 3. Quran is a guidance for you only if you have faith.



You are totally right. The existence of God can not be proved. I also agree with the following quote also



> The thing is even atheists have not yet come up with a good argument to disprove the existence of God and quite frankly they do not have to. They can believe whatever they want but then when they mock believers and tell them how foolish they are they should bring forth proof to their beliefs, of which they have yet not been able to do so. In actuality to be able to disprove God one must be omniscient and since nobody is omniscient ergo nobody can disprove God. Philosophically speaking if one were omniscient than he would fit the definition of God (Nauzbillah) so in reality only God himself can either prove or disprove his own existence.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ious-landscape-pew-forum-5.html#ixzz2MgkoI8NN
> 
> -By KingMamba93



@Moander

If you are interested, you can go through the following link, from post#35 to last, where it is said by me that the existence of God can not be proved ever, but there are lots of implications that there is God.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...igious-landscape-pew-forum-3.html#post3718007

This is the reason, I can not blame the Atheists, because they want prove, but I do not have any!

But the problem with the Bangladeshi Atheists is they are working with heinous and terrible agenda to create chaos in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

Ojana said:


> You are totally right. The existence of God can not be proved. I also agree with the following quote also
> 
> 
> 
> @Moander
> 
> If you are interested, you can go through the following link, from post#35 to last, where it is said by me that the existence of God can not be proved ever, but there are lots of implications that there is God.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...igious-landscape-pew-forum-3.html#post3718007
> 
> This is the reason, I can not blame the Atheists, because they want prove, but I do not have any!
> 
> But the problem with the Bangladeshi Atheists is they are working with heinous and terrible agenda to create chaos in Bangladesh.



I am not not too bother about atheist as long as they mind there own business. I have heard or read many philosophical or logical theory about non-existence of god, but from early age till now i never lost my faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anilindia

R u with them...






or with them





True bangladeshi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

*Hundreds injured in Bangladesh opposition strike protest *

Incidents of clash, arson, vandalism and detention were reported in parts of Bangladesh during the main opposition&#8217;s nationwide general strike yesterday, leaving hundreds of people injured.

Rubber bullets and live ammunition were reportedly fired to disperse stone-throwing protesters in Dhaka and elsewhere in the country during the strike also supported by Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami party, a key ally of former prime minister Khaleda Zia&#8217;s main opposition alliance.

Zia&#8217;s Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) declared the nationwide dawn-to-dusk strike to protest at what it said government&#8217;s corruption, misrule, oppression and &#8220;mass killings&#8221;.

At least 76 people including seven police and 39 Jamaat-e-Islami activists were killed and hundreds of others injured in the riots after a tribunal awarded death sentence to the Jamaat&#8217;s vice president Delwar Hosssain Sayeede for war crimes in 1971, on February 28.

Due to BNP&#8217;s strike, which followed Jamaat&#8217;s non-stop 48-hour strike, the usually busy streets of the capital looked almost deserted as most means of public and private transportation were off the roads, Xinhua reported.

Police also charged batons and used tear gas to disperse demonstrators who were blocking major roads. Dozens of vehicles were reportedly smashed or set on fire.

Although inter-district buses were suspended, the authorities claimed that operation of trains, ferries and flights was normal.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina&#8217;s ruling Bangladesh Awami League activists staged anti-strike processions in many city streets.

Senior BNP spokesman Rizvi Ahmed claimed that &#8220;at least 250 party leaders and activists were injured as law enforcers attacked them when they tried to bring out processions in support of the strike.&#8221;

The law enforcers detained around 200 party leaders and activists during the strike hours and lodged &#8220;false&#8221; cases against about 4,000 party men, he said.

Kazi Ziauddin, a senior spokesman of Bangladesh police, refuted Ahmed&#8217;s claims, saying: &#8220;It&#8217;s beyond question since today&#8217;s situation was far better.&#8221;

&#8220;There were no reports of major violence across the country apart from some stray incidents.&#8221;

Hundreds injured in Bangladesh opposition strike protest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Abbey what the hell is going on. Never seen anything like this. Police just open fire on BNP rally. Many senior member has been injured. Awami has gone total mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

Al-zakir said:


> Abbey what the hell is going on. Never seen anything like this. Police just open fire on BNP rally. Many senior member has been injured. Awami has gone total mad.



which was totally unnecessary. Political parties should really figure out some other ways to go on with their protest without disrupting our daily life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anilindia

In hindi we called it "tai tai phish"

Police foil BNP demo - bdnews24.com


----------



## Al-zakir

Hartal tomorrow called by BNP. 


AmaderShomoy.Com (&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;.&#2453;&#2478


----------



## BDforever

go go more hartal needed, economy already started collapsing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=499378130119034





Ershad &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Thursday hartal and Friday official mullah protest time.


----------



## animelive

i can'thear what ershad chacha is saying, can someone explain what he is saying?


----------



## Luffy 500

yasinbin said:


> which was totally unnecessary. Political parties should really figure out some other ways to go on with their protest without disrupting our daily life.



Spoken like a true awami spokesmen.  Opp. Political parties don't have the luxury of being treated with biryani and thanda pani like U shabag walas. 

Btw what about U people disrupting daily life by the gov backed circus in shabag? And what form of protest could the innocent teachers have done to avoid being treated with pepper spray?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

kobiraaz said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=499378130119034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ershad &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;



audio is not clear what is Erhard saying could someone translate


----------



## the just

Rethinking, regrouping, retreat. Three most logical roads to follow.whatever the motivation is the original demand is right.what should have been done in1972 has come to bite us hard.but people who are taking advantage of the situation is the main culprit. Regardless dol,mot,jati,dhormo.problem with Bangladeshi people is we are the worst freckle minded nation. We simply do not know what we want.though our choices are limited but it dose not mean we have to eat same shi.. Year after year.from 1990 till date what have we achieved? Other than making illiterate political cadders. In our lifetime we may not see the dream country our forefathers only dreamed off.but it is my heartfelt dua to Allah at least our next generation may taste the sweetness of freedom which is now as bitter as chirota to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

the just said:


> Rethinking, regrouping, retreat. Three most logical roads to follow.whatever the motivation is the original demand is right.what should have been done in1972 has come to bite us hard.but people who are taking advantage of the situation is the main culprit. Regardless dol,mot,jati,dhormo.problem with Bangladeshi people is we are the worst freckle minded nation. We simply do not know what we want.though our choices are limited but it dose not mean we have to eat same shi.. Year after year.from 1990 till date what have we achieved? Other than making illiterate political cadders. In our lifetime we may not see the dream country our forefathers only dreamed off.but it is my heartfelt dua to Allah at least our next generation may taste the sweetness of freedom which is now as bitter as chirota to us.



I want to ask you a question. Do you think 1947 was a mistake for South Asian Muslims? Please explain the reason why your answer (yes or no) is valid.


----------



## ebr77

Luffy 500 said:


> Spoken like a true awami spokesmen.  Opp. Political parties don't have the luxury of being treated with biryani and thanda pani like U shabag walas.
> 
> Btw what about U people disrupting daily life by the gov backed circus in shabag? And what form of protest could the innocent teachers have done to avoid being treated with pepper spray?



thats me thinking...i am a fool you know.i went to so mane public gathering of different groups but never got the biriyani or money....can someone please show me to whom and where should I ask for biriyani.....would save me some money duh... 

maybe you are also those kind of people that don't have any logic but have the sense to quickly label someone if they don't seem to agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

genmirajborgza786 said:


> audio is not clear what is Erhard saying could someone translate





animelive said:


> i can'thear what ershad chacha is saying, can someone explain what he is saying?



Can you people Read Bangla?? 

&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2453;&#2486;&#2507;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2476;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2447;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2478;&#2467;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;, &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2460;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2503;&#2433;&#2474;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2451; &#2482;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;-&#2454;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496; &#2460;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2486; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; (&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2461;&#2462;&#2509;&#2461;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2454;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2451; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2478;&#2472;&#2496;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;.)-&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; :
&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2455;&#2494;&#2471; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;, &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2467;&#2404; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2478;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;, &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2439; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2524;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2476; &#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;-&#2447; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527;&#2496; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2489; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2448;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2497;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2475;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;. &#2447;. &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404;


----------



## genmirajborgza786

^^^ no bro i cant read or write bangla or urdu can only speak it, i can only read & write in English & some French , i grew up out side of south Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

genmirajborgza786 said:


> ^^^ no bro* i cant read or write bangla or urdu* can only speak it, i can only read & write in English & some French , i grew up out side of south Asia



Kakeiii Punjabiii teiiii oooondeiii ehh naaa ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

genmirajborgza786 said:


> ^^^ no bro i cant read or write bangla or urdu can only speak it, i can only read & write in English & some French , i grew up out side of south Asia



Okay 

" Muslim nam dhari young blogger ra Muslim na, Tader Islam valo na lagle tader uchit dhormantorito howa and desh chere chole Jawa. Taar ja bolche ebong korche ta acceptable noy. Constitution ar state religion theke Islam k baad dewar kotha boltese. Tai ekhon amader chup thakle cholbe na. Tader biruddhe judhho ghoshona korlam. Islam er birudhhe kono conspiracy hole Rokto Gonga Boibey"

anyway enjoy this video ... lol. This is In front of BNP Party office....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152644031505581

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

kalu_miah said:


> I want to ask you a question. Do you think 1947 was a mistake for South Asian Muslims? Please explain the reason why your answer (yes or no) is valid.



This a discussion which has plague our nation for god knows how long.but frankly as an Bangladeshi I am happy we are independent. 1947 was a political misdeed on then power hungry leaders and visionary British.British after 200 years knew what kind of nation bharat was.but its history.we can not turn back the clock.reading bd/indo/pak forum's you can understand that.and as for Muslims you can be anywhere as long you'r imaan is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

yasinbin said:


> thats me thinking...i am a fool you know.i went to so mane public gathering of different groups but never got the biriyani or money....can someone please show me to whom and where should I ask for biriyani.....would save me some money duh...
> 
> maybe you are also those kind of people that don't have any logic but have the sense to quickly label someone if they don't seem to agree with you.



Public Gathering of different groups?? like???

Btw Immediately ask Sepoy for Biriani, he himself distributed 500 packets of Biriani in Shahbag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> Public Gathering of different groups?? like???
> 
> Btw Immediately ask Sepoy for Biriani, he himself distributed 500 packets of Biriani in Shahbag


 @Sepoy man...


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151583296049155





Partho stole my words 
@aazidane @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier @ShadowFaux @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151583296049155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partho stole my words
> @aazidane @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier @ShadowFaux @BDforever



Thanks for the video man. Very informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151583296049155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partho stole my words
> @aazidane @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier @ShadowFaux @BDforever



What about Mahi B Chowdhury ? 
Partho and Mahi B Chowdhury join together and make new party , come on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Armstrong said:


> Kakeiii Punjabiii teiiii oooondeiii ehh naaa ?



thondi bahot ooondei ehh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

what revolution in BD ? against haseena ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

kobiraaz said:


> Okay
> 
> " Muslim nam dhari young blogger ra Muslim na, Tader Islam valo na lagle tader uchit dhormantorito howa and desh chere chole Jawa. Taar ja bolche ebong korche ta acceptable noy. Constitution ar state religion theke Islam k baad dewar kotha boltese. Tai ekhon amader chup thakle cholbe na. Tader biruddhe judhho ghoshona korlam. Islam er birudhhe kono conspiracy hole Rokto Gonga Boibey"
> 
> anyway enjoy this video ... lol. This is In front of BNP Party office....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152644031505581



damn thats a very strong statement , ershad in form after a long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

genmirajborgza786 said:


> damn thats a very strong statement , ershad in form after a long time




hum to ghanta nhi samjhy is bakwaas ko


----------



## Banglar Lathial

_Loosely translated version of the following
_

???????? ????? ????? ??????? ????? : ??????? ??????? ????? ???? ?? ?????? ????? ???????


*Mahmudur Rahman: the ever-alert soldier of the country

Tawhidi public to launch protests from every single Masjid in Barisal today*



Speakers at a conference of the Tawhidi public and the Ulama-e-Keram have said, "The transgressions by the Nastik-Murtad (?atheist-apostates) have created a countrywide conflict amongst the faithful (Imandar) and the traitorous faithless. All (of us) have to participate in this conflict together in a united way."

Islamic leaders announced the (planned) launch of protest rallies post-Jumma prayers today from each and every Masjid in Barisal as part of their activities at the conference arranged by Jamia Islamia Mahmoodia Madrasa yesterday. 

The speakers said, "The Great Prophet (PBUH) has been declared a 'secular' person at the Parliament. The (Awami League led) Alliance has been compared to the government in place at Medina (during the time of the Prophet (PBUH))." Adding that no action is being taken against the atheist, anti-Islamic bloggers, the speakers further said, "The government's party cadres and law and enforcement agencies have been assaulting and carrying out mass murder on the Tawhidi public around the country." 

Under the chairmanship of the leader of the Ulama-e-Keram and the Tawhidi public Maulana Obaedur Rahman, many speakers, including Maulana Mirza Nur ur Rahman Beg, Maulana Abdul Halim, Maulana Shamsul Alam, Maulana Tayyeb Qasemi, Maulana Ruhul Amin Khan, Maulana Abdul Qader, Maulana Hafiz Ruhul Amin, Maulana Gulam Mustafa, Mufti Sultan Mahmud, Maulana Zubaer, Maulana Ahmed Ali Qasemi, Maulana Abdul Gaffar and Maulana Jamal Uddin Faruqi, presented their viewpoints. 

Speakers at the conference also asserted that "The atheists that have gathered at Shahbag are continuously insulting Islam. Instead of pursuing punitive measures against them, the (BAL) government is assisting them." They further commented that, "The gallant defender of the present 
generation, Mahmudur Rahman is an ever-alert soldier committed to the defence of the country. Yet the government is endangering his life in various ways, including threatening him with death, lodging a barrage of false cases against him, and imprisoning him within the premises of his office room for nearly three months." 

Warning the government, the speakers confirmed that "If anybody is arrested for participating in anti-atheist processions or for speaking out against these anti-Islam atheists, then every Imam in the city will resign and create a strong agitation movement." The speakers also urged every body to turn today's (Friday's post-Jumma) activities into a roaring success.


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> anyway enjoy this video ... lol. This is In front of BNP Party office....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152644031505581



 they should go back to their houses as they are certainly coming to no use


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> Can you people Read Bangla??
> 
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2453;&#2486;&#2507;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2476;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2447;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2478;&#2467;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;, &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2460;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2503;&#2433;&#2474;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2451; &#2482;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;-&#2454;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496; &#2460;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2486; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; (&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2461;&#2462;&#2509;&#2461;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2454;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2451; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2478;&#2472;&#2496;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;.)-&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; :
> &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2455;&#2494;&#2471; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;, &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2467;&#2404; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;, &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2439; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2476; &#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;-&#2447; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2489; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2448;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2497;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2475;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;. &#2447;. &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404;



Ershad chacha commenced JIHAD, time to fight for Islam. Heil Ershad


----------



## genmirajborgza786

*More Than 80 Killed in Clashes Over Bangladesh War Crimes Trial*

Violent protests have erupted across Bangladesh in response to a verdict delivered by the International Criminal Tribunal for Bangladesh late last week, sentencing Bangladeshi politician Delwar Hossain Sayeedi to death for murder, torture, and rape during the countrys 1971 war of independence.

Sayeedis opponents welcomed the verdict; however, at least 80 people have died and hundreds injured since January 21, as Sayeedis Islamic party, Jamaat-e-Islami, continues to clash with police over the tribunals verdicts.

Jamaat maintains that the tribunal is biased against the party, and called for a two-day nationwide strike on Sunday and Monday, resulting in the deaths of more than 20 people. Troops were deployed in the district of Bogra in northern Bangladesh, where deadly clashes continued.

Sayeedi supporters and Jamaat respond to the tribunals decision

Arrested in 2010, Sayeedi was accused of working with Al-Badr  a local militant group and ally of the West Pakistan army during the 1971 war  in carrying out atrocities, including forcibly converting Hindus to Islam. According to BBC News, his critics maintain that Sayeedi formed a small group to loot and seize the property of Bengali Hindus and those who supported secession from West Pakistan.

Sayeedi has denied all of these allegations. Last Thursday, the tribunal found Sayeedi guilty of 8 out of 20 charges levelled against him. He was charged of murder, rape, torture, and forcibly converting Hindus to Islam. Sayeedis lawyers plan to appeal the decision in the Supreme Court.

Violent protests led by Jamaat protestors have erupted across the country following the courts decision. While the party was opposed to Bangladeshi independence, it denies that it played a role in the war crimes committed by pro-Pakistani militias. Jamaat is alleged to have been behind the creation of Al-Badr.

One Jamaat supporter told the BCC: We are really concerned about whats happening. The governments tribunal [that gave the death sentence to Delwar Hossain Sayeedi] is totally political [sic] motivated and biased. The Jamaat leaders are totally innocent: they couldnt prove a single charge against Sayeedi. Jamaat leaders are victims of political revenge. We do not want a kangaroo tribunal. The verdict should be cancelled.

Escalating violent protests

While the Jamaat party has denied that its members are responsible for violence, media reports indicate that Jamaat members carried out several attacks, including attacks on Hindu temples and houses. On March 1, Jamaat supporters killed Sahu Mia and Nurunnnat Sapu, both supporters of the current governing party, the Awami League, following vandalism against Jamaat businesses by the Leagues supporters. One Bengali was quoted by the BBC News as saying Jamaat-e-Islami are destroying millions of dollars worth of public property and killing and terrorizing religious minorities. Being a Muslim myself, I am ashamed at what they are doing in the name of Islam. They are brainwashing young people to believe it is right to kill  but Islam is all about peace.

The police have used live ammunition to respond to the protests, which Human Rights Watch believes is the main cause of deaths. Some media reports suggest that supporters of the ruling Awami League party have also engaged in vandalism and violence.

War of independence and the birth of the tribunal

In 1971, Bangladesh, then East Pakistan, sought secession from Pakistan, which pitted the West Pakistani army against East Pakistan. The war erupted after the victory of the East-Pakistan-based Awami League in national elections. The Pakistani government refused to accept election results and began Operation Searchlight. The goal of the operation was to send troops to East Pakistan to arrest Awami League leaders and to put down protests.

According to Human Rights Watch, the estimated number of people killed range from 300,000 to 3 million. Furthermore, the war forced an estimated 10 million East Pakistani civilians to flee to India. East Pakistan gained its independence after India invaded in support of East Pakistan. Following Indian intervention, Al-Badr is accused of murdering more than 200 Bengali intellectuals, doctors, and engineers.

The new government established tribunals to try collaborators: in 1973, the parliament passed the International Crimes (Tribunals) Act to provide for the detention, prosecution and punishment of persons for genocide, crimes against humanity, war crimes, and other crimes under international law. However, due to political divisions, the trails did not take place until 2008.

Bringing those responsible for crimes committed during the 1971 war was crucial to the success of the Awami Leagues campaign in the 2008 elections. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, the leader of the Awami League party, has made prosecution of 1971 war crimes a key goal of her government. However, critics have accused the prime minister of using the tribunal as a political weapon against opposition parties.

Criticism against the Tribunal

The tribunal has been subject to criticism in Bangladesh and has also elicited international concern.

In January, the tribunal suffered a set-back when a Skype conversation between one of the tribunal judges, Mohammed Nizamul Huq, and a Brussels-based lawyer, Ahmed Ziauddin, was revealed in the press. The conversation was released a few days before the court was due to deliver a decision on Sayeedi. Sayeedis lawyers claim that the conversation demonstrates that the accused could not expect a fair trial as the tribunal judge, Huq, was influenced by Ziauddin. The tribunal rejected the calls for a retrial, but agreed to have the two legal teams make their final submissions again.

According to a report by The Economist, Ahmed Ziahuddin, the Brussels-based lawyer, is the director of the Bangladesh Centre for Genocide Studies in Belgium, which is dedicated to ending the ingrained culture of impunity surrounding the war crimes committed in 1971.

Moreover, The Economists interview with Ziahuddin reveals a discrepancy between the two mens description of their interaction. In an interview with The Economist, Ziahuddin stated: Its up to judges to decide where they are going to get research support or other support they need. They are quite entitled to do it. The more so when they really dont have that research backup [in Bangladesh]. [They ask for help] if they feel if there are people more informed about the issue, especially where [international law] is so new in Bangladesh. Im not really advising him, but if there is a question then I try to respond.

However, Huqs statements on the topic contradicts Ziahuddins statements. While Huq admitted that he talked to the Brussels-based lawyer, he denied that their conversations influenced his tribunal work: As judges, we cannot take help from third persons and outsiders, said Huq who was quoted by The Economist. A[sic] Supreme Court judge, we do not talk even with our wife regarding the tribunal, he added.

The tribunal has also received substantial criticism from Human Rights Watch. The organization has criticized the government for passing retroactive laws to override court decisions. Justice for victims of war crimes and other serious abuses during the 1971 war of liberation is essential, stated Brad Adams, the Asia director at Human Rights Watch in a news release. But a government supposedly guided by the rule of law cannot simply pass retroactive laws to overrule court decisions when it doesnt like them. The Bangladesh government should pause, take a deep breath, and repeal the proposed amendments, which make a mockery of the trial process, he added.

When the tribunal sentenced Qader Mollah, a leading member of the Jamaat party, to life in prison for murder and rape as crimes against humanity and war crimes on February 5, 2013, government officials, members of the Awami League party, and segments of the public responded with outrage that Mollah was sentenced to death. The government responded by proposing amendments to the tribunal law: the amendment allows the prosecution to appeal the tribunals decision and also decreases the time for an appeal. Before this amendment, the prosecution was only allowed to appeal if the accused was acquitted.

Human Rights Watch maintains that this amendment violates the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR): Article 14 of ICCPR states that no one shall be liable to be tried or punished again for an offence for which he has already been finally convicted or acquitted in accordance with the law and penal procedure of each country. Bangladesh is a party to the ICCPR and must therefore abide by its rules.

Human Rights Watch also notes that threat of violence has affected the tribunals proceedings. The organization states that reliable sources have confirmed that some defence witnesses decided not to appear in court due to fear of reprisals. The organization also notes that judges may be afraid to give any sentence other than the death penalty in other cases.

Convictions of those responsible for the 1971 atrocities is important for the country, but not at the expense of the principles that make Bangladesh a democracy, Adams from Human Rights Watch has stated.

The tribunal will continue to face obstacles and criticism as the atrocities committed during the war of 1971 remain an important issue for the public.

More Than 80 Killed in Clashes Over Bangladesh War Crimes Trial &mdash; The International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Imran Khan said:


> what revolution in BD ? against haseena ?



Damn thread, from its name and its views. It doesnt make any sense.
Delusional thread name will bring u here and u will find nothing exactly.
No mollahs are backing now and opposition activities are rare.
Only jamat's terror.
Thread name should be jamat's terrorist activities.


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> Damn thread, from its name and its views. It doesnt make any sense.
> Delusional thread name will bring u here and u will find nothing exactly.
> No mollahs are backing now and opposition activities are rare.
> Only jamat's terror.
> Thread name should be jamat's terrorist activities.



Pathetic delusional Blind Awami supporter, this is neither your Facebook profile nor your Awami owned media comment section.... we are witnessing State sponsored Terrorism and more than Hundred Died. Human Rights Org and other International Media already sensing a Civil war like situation...


Btw latest: Mullahs Have Declared today " Shahbag organizers will not be allowed to Enter Chittagong" .............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

1Oth March Report-






&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;: &#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489;&#2468;&#2478; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2489;&#2497;&#2433;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2476;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453 &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2465;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2468;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2498;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;:, &#2441;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2496;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2489;&#2480;&#2470;&#2478; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;:&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#402;&#2474;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2456;&#2503;&#339; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2489;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2479;&#2508;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2470;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#8216;&#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#8217; &#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472;-&#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2456;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495 &#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;-&#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2543;&#2534; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#8217; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2478;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;: &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;



-famil&#65533;4sid, `+ &#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;



&#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2459;&#2503; &#2535;&#2542; &#2470;&#2482; : &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2455;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2535;&#2542; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#8216;&#2438;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#8217; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2451; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464; &#2455;&#2480;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2535;&#2542; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2486; &#2536;&#2538; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2538;&#2542; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;, &#2538;&#2542; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2541;&#2536; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2465;. &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2475; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#8216;&#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#8217; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;-&#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2460; &#2480;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2451; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#8216;&#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#8217; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2542; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2451; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Rab-11 DAD Sued for killing in Noakhali 

10 March,2013

RTNN Desk: The aggrieved father on Sunday sued Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) for killing his son Qurban Ali who was shot dead by Rapid Action Battalion on March 1 during violence between law- enforcers and fans of Delawar Hossain Sayedee. Lokman Hossain, the father of victim, filed the case with judicial magistrate&#8217;s court in Noakhali. The judicial magistrate Raihanul Islam took the case into cognizance and ordered the officer in charge of Sonaimuri police to submit a report to the court by May 15. Lokman has filed the case against the deputy additional director of RAB 11, M Jasimuddin, assistant sub inspector Chandan Kumar Chowdhury, Habildar Nur Mohammad Sardar, Naik Ansaruddin, constable Mohsin Ali, corporal Belal Hossain, assistant sub inspector Kamal Hossain, assistant sub inspector Mostafa Kamal, all of RAB 11,and deputy inspector general of police Chittagong Range for killing his son. He claimed the RAB members had opened fire on his son when he and his son came out of the mosque saying juma prayers. The RAB members admitted that they had fired 120 rounds of gunshots. &#8216;My son sustained bullet injuries in the left side of the skull. When he was fighting for life, the RAB members whisked him onto their van and rushed towards Comilla. In the evening we came to know that he has been shifted to Dhaka Medical College Hospital as his condition deteriorated. My relatives rushed to Dhaka and reaching the hospital they found Qurban already passed away and law enforcers were conducting inquest,&#8217; he said. After autopsy Qurban was brought back home buried at family graveyard, he said. &#8216;When we were in deep shock, the RAB on March 2 filed a case with Sonaimuri police accusing him of clashing with them,&#8217; he said. Lokman&#8217;s attorney, Kazi Kabir Hossain, also secretary of Noakhali Bar Association, said it was clear murder in cold blood and a false case was filed against the victim to save their skin. &#8216;The inquest report of RAB clearly indicates that Qurban was already dead at the time what the RAB mentioned in their first information report as the time of occurrence,&#8217; he said. He said, already, the case has been accepted and the court has issued an inquiry order.


Rab-11 DAD Sued for killing in Noakhali | National | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

kobiraaz said:


> 1Oth March Report-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;: &#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489;&#2468;&#2478; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2489;&#2497;&#2433;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2476;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453 &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;



Thanks for posting this article. Shahbag movement is a part of a coordinated strategy of Islamophobia Industry for attacking Islam and finding ways for Muslims to leave Islam. If you have more details about connection of Shahbag organizers, Mukto-Mona, faithfreedom (Ali Sina), Daniel Pipes et al, please post them in this thread:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ldwide-reach-shahbag-movement-bangladesh.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

???????? ????????? ?????? ????? ???? ?????? ??? ?????? ?? ????? ?????? ??? ?????????? ?????? ????????? ?????? ????? ???? ??? ?????? ???


&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;?

&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;






&#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2451; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2437;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2469; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2472;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2538;&#2538;-&#2538;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2540; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2435;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2437;&#2486;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;! &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2538; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2451; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2542; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2536;-&#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2464;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2477;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2539; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2468;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2539;&#2534;&#2541; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2455;&#2495;&#2460;&#2455;&#2495;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2468;&#2507; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2477; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2477; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2468;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;-&#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2451;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2472;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2480;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2455;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2465;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2433;&#2454;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2496;&#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472;&#2451; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2470;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2507;&#2482;&#2507; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2459;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404; &#2540;&#2543;-&#2447; &#2455;&#2467;&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2451;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2486;&#2497; &#2451;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2464;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2536;&#2539;-&#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2456;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2456;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2472;&#2507; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2475;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2476;&#2482;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2540;&#2541;-&#2540;&#2542;-&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;-&#2451;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2459;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2465;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2468; &#2458;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2404; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;-&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2459;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2486;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;-&#2447; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2535;&#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2478;-&#2535;&#2534;&#2478; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2542;&#2536; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;-&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2486;&#2468; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;-&#2454;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;-&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2476;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;, &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;, &#2465;. &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2439;&#2441;&#2459;&#2497;&#2475;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2454;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;-&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2497;&#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;-&#2447; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2478; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2439; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;-&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2507;&#2439;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2475;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2471;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2507;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;,&#2497; &#2437;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2476;&#2478;-&#2535;&#2534;&#2478; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;-&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2498;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;-&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2504;&#2471;? &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488; &#2438;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2459;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2504;&#2471; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2478;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2489;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;?
&#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2482;&#2495;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;?
&#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2535;&#2542; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2465;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2477;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2468;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2438;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;! &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2459;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2451;&#2439;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;, &#2451;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2404; &#2543;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2453; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2494; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2447;&#2453;&#2486;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2461;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2458;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2535;&#2542; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;, &#2456;&#2480;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;-&#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2461;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2474;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;
&#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2447;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khilafahman

Moander said:


> Totally agree with you, if existence of Allah is objectively proved than there is no point of the test.




Actually brother, whether Allah(swt) exists or not is not the intented test for us. Our test is to see whether or not we obey Him and how well we obey Him. This is clearly mentioned in the Quran when Allah speaks about Iblees disobeying Him by not prostrating to Adam (as). But May Allah reward you for your intentions and sincerity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

khilafahman said:


> Actually brother, whether Allah(swt) exists or not is not the intented test for us. Our test is to see whether or not we obey Him and how well we obey Him. This is clearly mentioned in the Quran when Allah speaks about Iblees disobeying Him by not prostrating to Adam (as). But May Allah reward you for your intentions and sincerity.



Thanks for explaining the test. All Muslim knows about the test, that's why i didn't explained it.


----------



## khilafahman

animelive said:


> Ershad chacha commenced JIHAD, time to fight for Islam. Heil Ershad



Allahuakbar. I feel that the time has come in Bangladesh when the Muslims have to struggle (physically and politically) in the way of Islam like never before. However, we should not stop at just declaring that Islam is the State Religion and beginning the constitution with Bismillah. We should work to abolish secularism and establish Islam as a fully comprehensive way of life with a constituion based upon Quran, Sunnah, Ijma Sahabah, Qiyas, and Ijtihad. This form of government is known as the Khilafah which I'm sure many brothers here know.  Jihad alone has never lead to the re establishment of the Khilafah/Islamic State, rather the establishment of Khilafah has lead to conquering the hearts and minds of many regions throughtout the world by means of trade, communications and military struggle (jihad) in order to spread Islam. And Allah knows best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495;
&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2537;&#2535;&#2537; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#8217;&#2480; &#2486;&#2474;&#2469;, &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2535;&#2538;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;
&#2535;&#2536; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;,&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;​ 
&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2472;

&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;: &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#8216;&#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480;&#8217; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2537;&#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2465;&#8217; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2535;&#2538;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2542;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2537;&#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; (&#2486;&#2474;&#2469 &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2465; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2474;&#2469; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#8216;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2465;&#8216; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2465; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2539; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2439;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2451; &#2480;&#2434;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2440;&#2472;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2439;&#2460;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2476; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2459; &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2468;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2468;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2434;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2433;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2468;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;, &#2488;&#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2475;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; (&#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480 &#2453;&#2494;&#2475;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2465;&#2492; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;-&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2466;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2474;&#2469; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2474;&#2469; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2535;&#2538;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2480;&#2503;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2480; &#2540;&#2463;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2535;&#2538;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2535;&#2538;&#2538; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495 &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2460; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2480; &#2540;&#2463;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2477;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2542;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

http://www.rtnn.net//newsdetail/detail/1/4/60311#.UT9F09apgVA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

No Shahbagi, not Hartal in Chittagong. Good riddace. Islami Awam soon may thwarts these cult from Shahbag Dacca. It's coming shahbagi. 

??????? ????????? ?????????? ?????????? ????????? ?????? : ????? ????? ?????? : ????????? ????????? ??? ????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

There is a revolution taking place in Bangladesh? What's happening? Somebody give me the scoop.


----------



## Moander

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> There is a revolution taking place in Bangladesh? What's happening? Somebody give me the scoop.



No need to be alarmed, we are just having some minor disagreement regarding war crime tribunal. We are trying to resolve the issue peacefully with guns .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Projonmo Chattar team sent back from Feni*

Published : Thursday, 14 March 2013

CHITTAGONG, Mar 13 (BSS): Members of the law enforcing agencies today sent the representatives of Shahbagh Projonmo Chattar led by its spokesman Dr Imran H Sarkar back to Dhaka from Feni on their way to Chittagong.

Projonmo Chattar team sent back from Feni :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Moander said:


> No need to be alarmed, we are just having some minor disagreement regarding war crime tribunal. We are trying to resolve the issue peacefully with guns .



Lol. Wish you guys all the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

Moander said:


> Thanks for explaining the test. All Muslim knows about the test, that's why i didn't explained it.



About the earlier post.my brother was prying-please Allah I am a very bad student.ask my teachers.looks like our nation is too.please don't take too many test. We will definitely fail.amen.usually I never agree with him but this time unfortunately I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Pro-BNP panel sweeps SCBA  

bdnews24.com 
Published: 2013-03-14 22:25:23.0 Updated: 2013-03-15 02:59:28.0 



Jatiyatabadi Ainjibi Oikya Parishad (JAOP), supported by the opposition BNP and Jamaat alliance, has won a landslide in the elections for the 2013-14 term to take control of the Supreme Court Bar Association (SCBA).

2013-03-14 17:14:20.0 
The counting of ballots ended on the wee hours on Friday after the two-day annual elections ended on Thursday afternoon.

The opposition-backed panel won 13 of the 14 posts at stake, including those of President and General Secretary, spelling yet another electoral debacle for the ruling Awami League-backed Sammilita Ainjibi Samannaya Parishad (SASP). It managed only an executive member post.

The pro-government panel had lost the previous elections to the top forum of lawyers as well.
Former Attorney General AJ Muhammad Ali and Barrister Mahbub Uddin Khokon of JAOP were elected President and General Secretary respectively.

Ali bagged 1,669 votes while his challenger former SCBA President Abdul Baset Majumder polled 1,340 votes.

Khokan won 1,676 ballots while his rival Robiul Alam Budu got 1,369 votes.

Ali is also an advisor to the BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia and Khokan is one of the Joint Secretaries General of the party.

SASP&#8217;s Hosne Ara Begum Babli prevented a clean sweep for the JAOP, wooing 1,659 votes beating JAOP&#8217;s Mohammad Tajul Islam Majumder.

Election Sub-committee Convenor Nur Hossain Chowdhury had told bdnews24.com earlier that some 3,200 members out of 4,045 cast their votes.



The other conternders from SASP were Sheikh Awsafur Rahman Bulu and M Sarwar Ahmed (Vice Presidents), Robiul Alam Budu (Secretary), Suja Al Faruk and Mohammad Ali Azam (Assistant Secretaries), M Amir Hossain (Treasurer), and Habibur Rahman Habib, Gowranga Chandra Kor, M Anwar Hossain Reza, Ayesha Flora, Hosne Ara Begum (Babli), Abul Kalam Azad and Zahirul Islam Bhuiyan (Members).

The other runners from JAOP were ABM Waliur Rahman and M Shahajada (Vice Presidents), Barrister Mahbubuddin Khokon (Secretary), ABM Rafiqul Huq Talukder Raja, M Shahiduzzaman and M Saifur Rahman (Assistant Secretaries), M Rabiul Karim (Treasurer), Fatema Khatun, M Alamgir Hossain, M Kamruzzaman Selim, M Wahiduzzaman Sohel, M Mizanur Rahman Masum, Anjuman Ara Begum and Tajul Islam Majumder (Members).

http://www.defence.pk/forums/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=236464

13 out of 14 posts won by BNP-Jamat alliance. 
@MBI Munshi bhai, what's your take on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Its an excellent result and should worry the AL. The new SCBA president is highly competent and a professional fellow but the GS is an utter donkey and bastard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

MBI Munshi said:


> Its an excellent result and should worry the AL. The new SCBA president is highly competent and a professional fellow but the GS is an utter donkey and bastard.



@ MBI Munshi, you just cannot comment like that please withdraw the words.


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> Its an excellent result and should worry the AL. The new SCBA president is highly competent and a professional fellow but the GS is an utter donkey and bastard.



Baap re baap. Eto gussa. Oye Munshi Bhai, hoise ta ki ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Md Akmal said:


> @ MBI Munshi, you just cannot comment like that please withdraw the words.



I can comment like that because I know him personally. All barristers in Bangladesh know what he is like. Another RAW agent and Indian dalal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Al-zakir said:


> Baap re baap. Eto gussa. Oye Munshi Bhai, hoise ta ki ?



@ Probably MBI Munshi wanted to be one of the candidate !!!!


----------



## Skies

I want to form DNP (DeshBangla National Party). lol

A party which will be completely based on the BNP and Major Zia's ideology/tenets/principles/political policies. Major Zia will be the leader of both DNP and BNP.

*Intention: *

Practice true democracy where party members will be elected based on education, intelligence and leadership. And the party chair person will not come from any royal family. So no chance for Khaleda Zia, Mr. Tarek and his daughter. Internal democratic system will be practiced for electing leaders like Jammat.

*Advantage:*

1. BNP will *not be able* to do/talk against DNP, as DNP's all ideology/tenets/principles/political policies will be based on BNP, or as same as BNP, except the leader electing/choosing system.
2. DNP will be the *true democratic* version of BNP.
3. *BAL will be third party*, where BNP and DNP will be the first two.

Wait, I said *lol*, look at the first row. But the idea is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Ojana said:


> I want to form DNP (DeshBangla National Party). lol
> 
> A party which will be completely based on the BNP and Major Zia's ideology/tenets/principles/political policies. Major Zia will be the leader of both DNP and BNP.
> 
> *Intention: *
> 
> Practice true democracy where party members will be elected based on education, intelligence and leadership. And the party chair person will not come from any royal family. So no chance for Khaleda Zia, Mr. Tarek and his daughter. Internal democratic system will be practiced for electing leaders like Jammat.
> 
> *Advantage:*
> 
> 1. BNP will *not be able* to do/talk against DNP, as DNP's all ideology/tenets/principles/political policies will be based on BNP, or as same as BNP, except the leader electing/choosing system.
> 2. DNP will be the *true democratic* version of BNP.
> 3. *BAL will be third party*, where BNP and DNP will be the first two.
> 
> Wait, I said *lol*, look at the first row. But the idea is good.



 Many like u wanted to do so and output is Zero.

Problem with bloggers, not rally: Hefajat

*Hefazat-e-Islam Bangladesh on Thursday said they had problems with &#8216;atheist bloggers&#8217; but had no objection to the Ganajagaran Mancha rally in Chittagong.*

The Islamist party&#8217;s Joint Secretary General Mawlana Mainuddin Ruhi briefed journalists on the issue at Chittagong Metropolitan Journalist Union&#8217;s auditorium.

The party was against the bloggers, he said. &#8220;We won&#8217;t block the rally if they (bloggers) are absent&#8230; We have informed police that no one from Dhaka should speak at the rally&#8230; Police assured us on the matter.&#8221;

He threatened a strike on Sunday, if any of the &#8216;atheist bloggers&#8217; speak at the rally.

Ganajagaran Mancha began from Feb 5 in Dhaka&#8217;s Shahbagh demanding capital punishment for war criminals. Later it spread to the whole of Bangladesh including Chittagong.

The local Mancha unit were continuing demonstrations at the local press club premises on Jamal Khan road. It had called for a rally on Mar 13 in Chittagong.

But the Police, anticipating violence from Islamist groups, banned all forms of gathering and rallies in the port city.

The Ganajagaran Mancha had to cancel the rally it had planned for Tuesday. The Hefazat-e-Islam which had threatened a strike also cancelled their plans.

The Shahbagh protest leaders said they would not hold rallies but sit with religious leaders of Chittagong to clarify their position.

A team of online activists and bloggers led by Imran H Sarkar started off for Chittagong on Mar 13. However, police stopped them at Feni and asked them to return to Dhaka for &#8216;security reasons&#8217;.

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/03/14/problem-with-bloggers-not-rally-hefajat


----------



## Skies

madx said:


> Many like u wanted to do so and output is Zero.



It's not my problem, it's the people of BD who elect stupid politicians and suffer. I never have voted in my life. So I am not responsible for the trouble created by stupid politicians.



madx said:


> *Hefazat-e-Islam Bangladesh on Thursday said they had problems with &#8216;atheist bloggers&#8217; but had no objection to the Ganajagaran Mancha rally in Chittagong.*



AL and its Media is giving well effort, AL may win the election again, IMO, if AL can do something good before election, then AL still has good chance because of its *media strengths (=propaganda actually)*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Ojana said:


> It's not my problem, it's the people of BD who elect stupid politicians and suffer.* I never have voted in my life.* So I am not responsible for the trouble created by stupid politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> AL and its Media is giving well effort, *AL may win the election again*, IMO, if AL can do something good before election, then AL still has good chance because of its media strengths (=propaganda actually).



Why arent u above 18 ?
Yes AL can if bnp doesnt leave jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

madx said:


> Why arent u above 18 ?
> Yes AL can if bnp doesnt leave jamat.



I did not find any one good to vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

Me my brother/sister cousins are from a almost 100years old political family.but in our generation non of us joined politics actively as a full time profession.when ever we used to debate about politics my father used say the ppl who only give opinions but do not actively change or help change social /political wrong,s is not civil society. In his opinion we are evil society. I am happy to see we are the bigger group.(at least this forum shows I am right).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

After Dacca Bar, Awami got beaten up in Commila. BNP-Jamat alliance won 14 out 17. 

????????? ??????? ????? ????????? ???????????? ???????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Bangladesh should go totalitarian......like BAKSHAL but without the socialist bit!Multi Party Democracy has turned out to Bi-Party and an utter failure.One party,one ideology,democracy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

guys check this out , it is funny like hell   

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...-tribunal-and-mob-justice-bangladesh/6gg04svt
topic: express-concern-against-international-war-crime-tribunal-and-mob-justice-bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

madx said:


> Why arent u above 18 ?
> Yes AL can if bnp doesnt leave jamat.



Head is BNP's yet Awami having headache. Why is that Awami people going around giving advice to BNP as if BNP is a party of juvenile. Take a look at recent Supreme court Bar council poll. You will know why BNP won't leave Jamat. 

Bye the way, you should be happy if BNP lose due to their association with Jamat. So what's the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

&#8216;Hefajat guards Jamaat&#8217;

*The Islamic Front Bangladesh on Saturday described the Hefajat-e-Islami Bangladesh, an organisation that came into limelight after its announcement to prevent Shagbagh protesters from entering Chittagong, as the &#8216;guard&#8217; of the Jamaat-e-Islami.*

The Jamaat-e-Islami opposed Bangladesh&#8217;s Liberation War of 1971.

&#8220;The leaders of Hefajat-e-Islami are forming Mujahideen Bahini and committing crimes against humanity now like Jamaat did in 1971,&#8221; party&#8217;s Joint General Secretary Abdus Samad told a rally in the city&#8217;s Cheragir intersection area.

The programme was organised to protest the nationwide killings, violence and objectionable remarks against Hazrat Muhammad (PUBH) and the Islam.







The little known Hefajat-e-Islami had called a dawn-to-dusk shutdown in Chittagong for Mar 13, the day Shahbagh&#8217;s Ganajagaran Mancha was set to hold two rallies in the port city.

It withdrew the strike call after the Mancha postponed its programme due to &#8216;security reasons&#8217;.

The Hefajat had also called for resisting the rally at Ashulia, as they did at Chittagong, on Friday but could not due to heavy security arrangements.

Samad said, &#8220;The members of Hefajat&#8217;s Mujahideen Bahini were associated with Jamaat&#8217;s Al Badr, Al Shams forces and used to kill, rape and torture people in 1971.&#8221;

He also demanded that those war criminals be brought to justice.


http://bdnews24.com/politics/2013/03/16/hefajat-guards-jamaat


----------



## SatishChandra07

Bangla brothers please end this madness, you were the shining beacon of hope for our subcontinent with 7% gdp growth when even india is going through economic slowdown, dont let foreign powers play games with you, stand united


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> The leaders of Hefajat-e-Islami are forming Mujahideen Bahini and committing crimes against humanity now like Jamaat did in 1971, partys Joint General Secretary Abdus Samad told a rally in the citys Cheragir intersection area.



How many people did they kill? 1?10? how many people did police kill? 150+ who is this uneducated abdus samad? looks like he doesn't know what crime against humanity is. Even astonishing thing is taht some people believe this. Bangladeshe dekhi gadhar astana. Jekhanei jai, shekhanei gadhar dol 



SatishChandra07 said:


> Bangla brothers please end this madness, you were the shining beacon of hope for our subcontinent with 7% gdp growth when even india is going through economic slowdown, dont let foreign powers play games with you, stand united


High time, these thrash of a govt is destroyed. They are looting, say 3% of BD's growth. If they are not stopped now, then the future is dark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

animelive said:


> High time, these thrash of a govt is destroyed. They are looting, say 3% of BD's growth. If they are not stopped now, then the future is dark.



A people deserve the leaders they get. Bangladeshi's need more lessons from another term of AL's rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## J dud

madx said:


> &#8216;Hefajat guards Jamaat&#8217;
> 
> *The Islamic Front Bangladesh on Saturday described the Hefajat-e-Islami Bangladesh, an organisation that came into limelight after its announcement to prevent Shagbagh protesters from entering Chittagong, as the &#8216;guard&#8217; of the Jamaat-e-Islami.*
> 
> The Jamaat-e-Islami opposed Bangladesh&#8217;s Liberation War of 1971.
> 
> &#8220;The leaders of Hefajat-e-Islami are forming Mujahideen Bahini and committing crimes against humanity now like Jamaat did in 1971,&#8221; party&#8217;s Joint General Secretary Abdus Samad told a rally in the city&#8217;s Cheragir intersection area.
> 
> The programme was organised to protest the nationwide killings, violence and objectionable remarks against Hazrat Muhammad (PUBH) and the Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little known Hefajat-e-Islami had called a dawn-to-dusk shutdown in Chittagong for Mar 13, the day Shahbagh&#8217;s Ganajagaran Mancha was set to hold two rallies in the port city.
> 
> It withdrew the strike call after the Mancha postponed its programme due to &#8216;security reasons&#8217;.
> 
> The Hefajat had also called for resisting the rally at Ashulia, as they did at Chittagong, on Friday but could not due to heavy security arrangements.
> 
> Samad said, &#8220;The members of Hefajat&#8217;s Mujahideen Bahini were associated with Jamaat&#8217;s Al Badr, Al Shams forces and used to kill, rape and torture people in 1971.&#8221;
> 
> He also demanded that those war criminals be brought to justice.
> 
> 
> http://bdnews24.com/politics/2013/03/16/hefajat-guards-jamaat



THE leaders of hefazat islami hate jamat...........they have always been anti jamat


but the thing is they hate atheists even more......................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

animelive said:


> How many people did they kill? 1?10? how many people did police kill? 150+ who is this uneducated abdus samad? looks like he doesn't know what crime against humanity is. Even astonishing thing is taht some people believe this. Bangladeshe dekhi gadhar astana. Jekhanei jai, shekhanei gadhar dol
> 
> 
> High time, these thrash of a govt is destroyed. They are looting, say 3% of BD's growth. If they are not stopped now, then the future is dark.



Hefajot aka jamat its same, just name difference.
Jamat paid some madrassa ppl to join them.

And again talking rubbish. 
Police fired to save gov property and to save their own life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SatishChandra07

kalu_miah said:


> A people deserve the leaders they get. Bangladeshi's need more lessons from another term of AL's rule.



you are wrong, you people deserve better leaders. If there is one country in this part of the world I have respect for it's yours coz bangladeshis i met in canada were so honest and hardworking, but past 1-2 months have brought sad news, So many innocents killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

kalu_miah said:


> A people deserve the leaders they get. Bangladeshi's need more lessons from another term of AL's rule.



Its astonishing how some people blindly vote AL(My uncle, he is from somewhere around hasina's place) these people are politically so ignorant and are the main votebank of AL. Their votes will never change. Note, they are not even hardcore supporters of that party. The only way to end AL now is 75, over again



madx said:


> Hefajot aka jamat its same, just name difference.
> Jamat paid some madrassa ppl to join them.
> 
> And again talking rubbish.
> Police fired to save gov property and to save their own life.



Your first para is stupid and baseless.

Your second paragraph is even more stupid. In which country do police kill unarmed civilians? did you watch the videos? Do you remember the riot in England which happened a year or 2 ago? severe vandalism. how many killed? please make some sense and provide some proof along with your claims before posting crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

animelive said:


> *Its astonishing how some people blindly vote AL(My uncle, he is from somewhere around hasina's place) these people are politically so ignorant and are the main votebank of AL. Their votes will never change. Note, they are not even hardcore supporters of that party. The only way to end AL now is 75, over again*
> 
> Your first para is stupid and baseless.
> 
> Your second paragraph is even more stupid. In which country do police kill unarmed civilians? did you watch the videos? Do you remember the riot in England which happened a year or 2 ago? severe vandalism. how many killed? please make some sense and provide some proof along with your claims before posting crap.



People of low intelligence level usually get swayed by demagogues and their propaganda, plus there is personal interest, I have seen this in my own family members. I do not believe in killing. Imagine if Mujib was alive, how much more he would have done to upset people. Eventually we needed an explosion from common mass finishing off AL, not just one family by the ex-freedom fighters (Mukti Bahini not Mujib Bahini) who were in the Army.

The cluelessness of our people about AL and its real face and activities that it sweeps under the rug with the help of a compliant media is the biggest stumbling block. For the public to be informed and angry, we need to expose AL crimes as much as possible.

Once we have the people informed with facts and justifiably angry with AL misdeeds, only then AL can be removed from power for good and eventually made irrelevant.

Killings continue the cycle of killing with a lot of good innocent people removed in the melee. It never brings good. There are better more efficient ways in this 21st century and internet is the key. Facebook is already playing a huge role to inform people that this AL govt. cannot control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

animelive said:


> Its astonishing how some people blindly vote AL(My uncle, he is from somewhere around hasina's place) these people are politically so ignorant and are the main votebank of AL. Their votes will never change. Note, they are not even hardcore supporters of that party. *The only way to end AL now is 75,* over again
> 
> 
> 
> Your first para is stupid and baseless.
> 
> Your second paragraph is even more stupid. In which country do police kill unarmed civilians? did you watch the videos? Do you remember the riot in England which happened a year or 2 ago? severe vandalism. how many killed? please make some sense and provide some proof along with your claims before posting crap.



Not thinking necessary to a blind person who just argue baseless.
Watch atn news somoy news for the disaster of jamat's attack.
Just giving some key points. 
A poor country of us can they absorb 3 bn taka worth infrastructure loss just in 3 days.
Ppl who fought for electricity in kansat are helpless now. 
A large portion of minorities were in attack.
It was not just attack to vandalize they came to kill police,awami and the minorities.
They did this in Ramu. They burned lots of vehicles like buses and trains.
They burned house and looted. Its a clear terrorist attack against a country.

So why the fck is for police.

And before 75 lets make another 81

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

Don't want to sound class conscience but how many of our general population is middle class in our country.the vote is in the hands of our working class.we will not see any political change anytime soon because our mass ppl are mainly simple minded hard working.three thing they want food,clothes, housing.once these are full filled they are content.olpe tushto jati.but culprit is the so called littarate ppl who dose not know what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Not thinking necessary to a blind person who just argue baseless.
> Watch atn news somoy news for the disaster of jamat's attack.
> Just giving some key points.
> A poor country of us can they absorb 3 bn taka worth infrastructure loss just in 3 days.
> Ppl who fought for electricity in kansat are helpless now.
> A large portion of minorities were in attack.
> It was not just attack to vandalize they came to kill police,awami and the minorities.
> They did this in Ramu. They burned lots of vehicles like buses and trains.
> They burned house and looted. Its a clear terrorist attack against a country.
> 
> So why the fck is for police.



*there is no proof that the vandalism was done by shibir, specially to the minorities.
*give me a stat report/list which thoroughly goes through the 3bn loss to the country
*i am not a fan of BD media, last time i read daily star, in one page it said "Bigots demanding death for atheist" while in the other page "Patriotic youth demands hanging of kader mollah", the partiality is disgusting.

Police is not there to fire, police is to beat the rioters at most. Why are the police stopping vehicles going in projonmo chattar though? howmuch economy loss are we getting from the blockade of road? our huge traffic jammed roads are not for partying of bloggers. every second wasted by a person because of that stupid party is grounding our economy even further. 
I for one, totally agree with the steps taken by shibir, about time violence kicks in. When the going gets tough, tough gets the going



the just said:


> Don't want to sound class conscience but how many of our general population is middle class in our country.the vote is in the hands of our working class.we will not see any political change anytime soon because our mass ppl are mainly simple minded hard working.three thing they want food,clothes, housing.once these are full filled they are content.olpe tushto jati.but culprit is the so called littarate ppl who dose not know what they want.



You will notice that the middle class people don't give a single **** about the current situation. They just want some peace. Bengalis are very gentle in nature. But some stupid brats are disturbing this stability. They grow out to be illiterate AL ministers or corrupted cops.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> And before 75 lets make another 81



People mourn for leaders like zia. While no one gives 2 **** about mujib  
I respect zia alot, but he did one great mistake in his lifetime. He brought back the curse called Awami league

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

animelive said:


> **there is no proof that the vandalism was done by shibir, specially to the minorities.*
> **give me a stat report/list which thoroughly goes through the 3bn loss to the country*
> **i am not a fan of BD media*, last time i read daily star, in one page it said "Bigots demanding death for atheist" while in the other page "Patriotic youth demands hanging of kader mollah", the partiality is disgusting.
> 
> *Police is not there to fire, police is to beat the rioters at most.* *Why are the police stopping vehicles going in projonmo chattar though? howmuch economy loss are we getting from the blockade of road?* our huge traffic jammed roads are not for partying of bloggers. every second wasted by a person because of that stupid party is grounding our economy even further.
> *I for one, totally agree with the steps taken by shibir*, about time violence kicks in. When the going gets tough, tough gets the going
> 
> *You will notice that the middle class people don't give a single* **** about the current situation. They just want some peace. Bengalis are very gentle in nature. But some stupid brats are disturbing this stability. They grow out to be illiterate AL ministers or corrupted cops.





animelive said:


> *People mourn for leaders like zia. While no one gives 2 **** about mujib*
> I respect zia alot, but he did one great mistake in his lifetime. He brought back the curse called Awami league



*There are many proofs that the vandalism done by jamat shibir. And they specially attacked minorities.
*Only the sub station damaged worth over 2 bn taka.
REB chair speaks of Jamaat violence with tears - bdnews24.com
For this a large area is without electricity and farmers cant water their lands.
Other vandalism would estimate this over 3 bn taka.
*Why would u be a fan of BD media as u dont like anything of BD so taken shelter in pak forum.
*Police is not there to fire but if attacks to kill come on police they should fire. And u r talking bs that 150 ppl died.
From where u found this. Is it more than 50. Most of the cases police and other civilians died or injured by jI/shibir attack.
*There is not that more traffic jam caused by shahbagh andolon. I everyday pass through that never feel that.
*You support shibir's attack that means u dont want BD. U have great problem with BD.
*Middle class ppl give **** they dont support this types of vandalism by jamat.
*Who is Zia no one remembers him. 

*But question of Sheikh Mujib everyone respects him. AL,bnp,Japa all politicians all civilians all freedom fighters.
yes some anti bd ppl hate him and why they wont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> *There are many proofs that the vandalism done by jamat shibir. And they specially attacked minorities.
> *Only the sub station damaged worth over 2 bn taka.
> REB chair speaks of Jamaat violence with tears - bdnews24.com
> For this a large area is without electricity and farmers cant water their lands.
> Other vandalism would estimate this over 3 bn taka.
> *Why would u be a fan of BD media as u dont like anything of BD so taken shelter in pak forum.
> *Police is not there to fire but if attacks to kill come on police they should fire. And u r talking bs that 150 ppl died.
> From where u found this. Is it more than 50. Most of the cases police and other civilians died or injured by jI/shibir attack.
> *There is not that more traffic jam caused by shahbagh andolon. I everyday pass through that never feel that.
> *You support shibir's attack that means u dont want BD. U have great problem with BD.
> *Middle class ppl give **** they dont support this types of vandalism by jamat.
> *Who is Zia no one remembers him.
> 
> *But question of Sheikh Mujib everyone respects him. AL,bnp,Japa all politicians all civilians all freedom fighters.
> yes some anti bd ppl hate him and why they wont.



Yes i am asking you to show me the proofs
Sure, give me the list of sub station damage and the cost of them
That is funny how you are speaking in a Pak forum yourself 
You clearly have no idea about how law and order works, nor do you have any idea about crimes against humanity
Once again, proof
Really? they are taking over a great amount of road or are the army decreasing everyday? anyway cars are not allowed there as you can see the video i posted in shahbag thread
Shibirs love BD more than you
No, they don't support secularism(banning of Islamic acts), you should speak to more of them
Only idiots who dance with AL propaganda don't know the most respectful leader of us
Sheikh mujib is hated throughout the country by common mass, everyone was happy when he died. Trust me, i know lots of people from that time, infact i met some who said that post 71 was worse than pre 71 because they hate the incompetent leader that Mujib was. They lived through the whole 71 so don't think you know more than them. Out great liberation war and its objective was disgraced by the likes of AL leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Several vehicles have been set on fire at several places today. Not sure who have done this. Could be BAL, could be BNP or Jammat.

If it's BNP/Jammat, then please don't try to be Awami League, these things suit to BAL only, we want to distinguish BNP/Jammat from BAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

madx said:


> And before 75 lets make another 81





madx said:


> Hefajot aka jamat its same, just name difference.
> Jamat paid some madrassa ppl to join them.
> 
> And again talking rubbish.
> Police fired to save gov property and to save their own life.





madx said:


> *There are many proofs that the vandalism done by jamat shibir. And they specially attacked minorities.
> *Only the sub station damaged worth over 2 bn taka.
> REB chair speaks of Jamaat violence with tears - bdnews24.com
> 
> **Who is Zia no one remembers him. *
> 
> *But question of Sheikh Mujib everyone respects him. AL,bnp,Japa all politicians all civilians all freedom fighters.
> yes some anti bd ppl hate him and why they wont.



Chappati madx at his best. It seems they dream of ruling the whole country with chappati rather than brains. 


And awami Rural Elecrification Board (REB) chairman's statment form BALer news 24 bcomes proof of chappati leaguers claim? 



Ojana said:


> AL and its Media is giving well effort, AL may win the election again, IMO, if AL can do something good before election, then AL still has good chance because of its *media strengths (=propaganda actually)*.



Win a rigged election U mean. Even mubarrak won election with 90% votes right before the day he was ousted. BAL never won fair election ever. 2009 elections was their biggest masterpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kalu_miah

AL party members and sympathizers are known anti-Bangladeshi's so it is no surprise they destroy national property and kill our Hindu's and Muslims's and desecrate Buddhist temples for their false flag operations to gain political advantage. BNP-Jamat alliance party members should stay away from killings and national property damage at all cost and give high profile declarations so all party members can follow these directives.

And we need neutral media to highlight AL and AL sympathizers anti-Bangladesh crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

19 vehicles torched in Dhaka ahead of strike.







19 vehicles torched in Dhaka ahead of strike - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544309_434714013283235_1572631081_n.jpg

Look what your police is doing @madx 

Shibir propaganda though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

1. Witness the havoc that the wrath of two quarreling women can cause. One in power has sold her soul to her masters when she was their guest for 7 long years. The other, though a patriot, is blinded by her affection to her corrupt spineless sons.

2. Unless the military takes over situation will slide to a state when Hasina may find an excuse to call her masters to walk in. The military must not waste any more time in hearing this bakwas lectures of "democracy" and "institution building" bla bla. It has become incumbent on them to take over to save the nation from further bloodshed and destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Skies

Have no faith on BNP, but still would like to see BNP anytime if it is instead of BAL-thug. 
At least, BNP does not play with people's sentiment and forces people, creates division and makes polarization.

BNP looks like Deshi Chor.
BAL looks like Indian Thug.

BAL is the enemy of BD and Islam.

So BNP>BAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

asad71 said:


> 1. Witness the havoc that the wrath of two quarreling women can cause. One in power has sold her soul to her masters when she was their guest for 7 long years. The other, though a patriot, is blinded by her affection to her corrupt spineless sons.
> 
> 2. Unless the military takes over situation will slide to a state when Hasina may find an excuse to call her masters to walk in. The military must not waste any more time in hearing this bakwas lectures of "democracy" and "institution building" bla bla. It has become incumbent on them to take over to save the nation from further bloodshed and destruction.



Although I am allergic to Army's role in restoring democracy, looking at the history and result of MUA/FUA during 2007-2009 CTG, tainted by pro-India General Moeen, this time if IKB can play a neutral role and ensure a fresh, free and fair election, then I personally would welcome Army's intervention and help to restore democracy.

As it is, democracy has been killed in Bangladesh by the current repressive and dictatorial govt. in power, with the killing of 80 unarmed protesters according to pro-AL news paper reports which is equivalent to their own admission of crimes against Bangladeshi's and a mass killing on a scale that never happened since 1971.

So I support Army take over, dissolving the current govt. and holding of a fresh, free and fair election under a Army supported CTG, to restore democracy in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moander

People are getting fed up from this repetitive hartal & they are not pleased with BNP's stand against war tribunal. My many softcore BNP supporter friends & relatives don't support BNP any more.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Moander said:


> People are getting fed up from this repetitive hartal & they are not pleased with BNP's stand against war tribunal. My many softcore BNP supporter friends & relatives don't support BNP any more.



jole kumir dangai bagh, Bangalir rokhkha nai  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=127658514084632





Bongobir has spoken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Don't post in Bengali, and don't post graphic contents.


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

kalu_miah said:


> Although I am allergic to Army's role in restoring democracy, looking at the history and result of MUA/FUA during 2007-2009 CTG, tainted by pro-India General Moeen, this time if IKB can play a neutral role and ensure a fresh, free and fair election, then I personally would welcome Army's intervention and help to restore democracy.
> 
> As it is, democracy has been killed in Bangladesh by the current repressive and dictatorial govt. in power, with the killing of 80 unarmed protesters according to pro-AL news paper reports which is equivalent to their own admission of crimes against Bangladeshi's and a mass killing on a scale that never happened since 1971.
> 
> So I support Army take over, dissolving the current govt. and holding of a fresh, free and fair election under a Army supported CTG, to restore democracy in Bangladesh.



Mia bhai,do u think its a well thought plan on ALs part.if army take over I think they will not try Al gov:for pilkhana tragedy. Dose anyone know the actual law for Marshall law?as party goes AL BNP are same.so how army going to try them ?court Marshall? Or our regular court?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

the just said:


> Mia bhai,do u think its a well thought plan on ALs part.if army take over I think they will not try Al gov:for pilkhana tragedy. Dose anyone know the actual law for Marshall law?as party goes AL BNP are same.so how army going to try them ?court Marshall? Or our regular court?



AL and India is probably scared of IKB take over. They will try to launch a counter coup and kill IKB, if a coup happens and if it is true that IKB is not pro-India but pro-Bangladesh. So there is great danger in a coup for loosing some valuable pro-Bangladesh people to the pro-India killers on the loose in Bangladesh.

So as @aazidane mentioned earlier, IKB date of retirement is in June and so if a coup does not happen by that time, AL will try to retire IKB and promote the pro-India guy (I forget his name) to the top Army post, so Army can help AL to come to power through a rigged election.

If we are really a "democracy", Bangladeshi's deserve and should demand for a free and fair election under army supported neutral CTG rule. AL's coming to power through a rigged election with support of a pro-India army chief will show proof positive that Bangladesh is not a real "democracy", but a dictatorship, where AL stays in power with India's help and support.

I personally support AL's coming to power in a rigged election with India's help, as that would make our countrymen understand the real nature of Awami League, an anti-democratic dictatorial fascist Indian agent that wants to make our country a vassal state of India.

Only after our great majority, the 90% understand the true nature of Awami League, can there be a mass revolt against Awami League that will be supported by Army Jawans, even though there are a few pro-India officers sitting at the top, placed there by Awami League.

As for the trials, these are not important now, there will not be fair trial anyways, unless we have a true free and fair election and a truly democratic govt. comes to power. Only then there can be questions about trial of past crimes, and there has been many starting with AL killing of 40,000 politicals opponents by RAW creation Mujib Bahini (that sit out most of the liberation war in 1971) in 1972-1975 (including many Mukti-Bahini freedom fighter soldiers), down to this Pilkhana massacre of 57 Army officers.

The next 9 months will be about struggle for power and what kind of election we will have at the end of AL term at the end of this year. So lets not worry about these trials, they are not for an interim Army govt. or a CTG govt. to tackle, they have to wait for a bona fide democratically elected govt. who has the people's mandate and hence the right to conduct such important trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> AL and India is probably scared of IKB take over. They will try to launch a counter coup and kill IKB, if a coup happens and if it is true that IKB is not pro-India but pro-Bangladesh. So there is great danger in a coup for loosing some valuable pro-Bangladesh people to the pro-India killers on the loose in Bangladesh.
> 
> So as @aazidane mentioned earlier, IKB date of retirement is in June and so if a coup does not happen by that time, AL will try to retire IKB and promote the pro-India guy (I forget his name) to the top Army post, so Army can help AL to come to power through a rigged election.
> 
> If we are really a "democracy", Bangladeshi's deserve and should demand for a free and fair election under army supported neutral CTG rule. AL's coming to power through a rigged election with support of a pro-India army chief will show proof positive that Bangladesh is not a real "democracy", but a dictatorship, where AL stays in power with India's help and support.
> 
> I personally support AL's coming to power in a rigged election with India's help, as that would make our countrymen understand the real nature of Awami League, an anti-democratic dictatorial fascist Indian agent that wants to make our country a vassal state of India.
> 
> Only after our great majority, the 90% understand the true nature of Awami League, can there be a mass revolt against Awami League that will be supported by Army Jawans, even though there are a few pro-India officers sitting at the top, placed there by Awami League.
> 
> As for the trials, these are not important now, there will not be fair trial anyways, unless we have a true free and fair election and a truly democratic govt. comes to power. Only then there can be questions about trial of past crimes, and there has been many starting with AL killing of 40,000 politicals opponents by RAW creation Mujib Bahini (that sit out most of the liberation war in 1971) in 1972-1975 (including many Mukti-Bahini freedom fighter soldiers), down to this Pilkhana massacre of 57 Army officers.
> 
> The next 9 months will be about struggle for power and what kind of election we will have at the end of AL term at the end of this year. So lets not worry about these trials, they are not for an interim Army govt. or a CTG govt. to tackle, they have to wait for a bona fide democratically elected govt. who has the people's mandate and hence the right to conduct such important trials.



IKB took the responsibility as CAS at 25 June,2012. If he gets retirement this year June, it'll be only one year meaning forceful retirement. Generally one chief comes for a period of 3 years.

On our land fair trial comes on gun point not from tribunal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

PlanetSoldier said:


> *IKB took the responsibility as CAS at 25 June,2012. If he gets retirement this year June, it'll be only one year meaning forceful retirement. Generally one chief comes for a period of 3 years.*
> 
> On our land fair trial comes on gun point not from tribunal.



Excellent info. I think an attempt to remove IKB by force could be valid grounds for a coup, but coup's are always dangerous, the outcome is hard to tell.

Ultimately, people of Bangladesh has to decide how long they will tolerate this kind of politics of killing. I always prefer a people's revolution against govt. and then a sympathetic army playing a supporting role by preventing mass killing of unarmed opposition by police or other party cadres.

So I would let things play out, let AL come back to power and wait for people to get sufficiently angry and eventually overthrow this dictatorial govt. We made several mistakes, I think Mujib family killing was one, and not banning AL for good after 1975 was another one. Now the people of Bangladesh will have to pay for these mistakes with blood of some martyrs to free the country from the clutch of foreign agents' dictatorial rule and bring back and establish true democracy and say good bye to politics of killing. Anyone engaged in killing for political gain, should be barred from politics for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

So my guess is true.AL is doing everything in their power to cause disruption so eventually they will go Scot free for the crimes they're doing with our money at that.your analysis is accurate, but unfortunately it will take another bloody war for peace to come. By nature we are peaceful but when provoked everyone knows what we are capable of(52,71,75,79,90)so who knows what will happen next?and it will be a long time for politics to be blemish free.our students are our future.what do we see every morning when we open the news papers? Students with chapati in hand killing innocent passerby/openly challenging judicial systems. What you have written will remain in writing unless there is true change in educational system.university gelei hobena monushotto shikhte hobe.joy bangla.(sorry couldn't stop my self)ha aaaaaaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

the just said:


> So my guess is true.AL is doing everything in their power to cause disruption so eventually they will go Scot free for the crimes they're doing with our money at that.your analysis is accurate, but unfortunately it will take another bloody war for peace to come. By nature we are peaceful but when provoked everyone knows what we are capable of(52,71,75,79,90)so who knows what will happen next?and it will be a long time for politics to be blemish free.our students are our future.what do we see every morning when we open the news papers? Students with chapati in hand killing innocent passerby/openly challenging judicial systems. What you have written will remain in writing unless there is true change in educational system.university gelei hobena monushotto shikhte hobe.joy bangla.(sorry couldn't stop my self)ha aaaaaaa.



Until and unless we are ready for true democracy, we will not get it. We have to earn it with our blood, once we are ready. Till then, the current show will continue. There is no short cut unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

As they say: Freedom doesn't come free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

PlanetSoldier said:


> IKB took the responsibility as CAS at 25 June,2012. If he gets retirement this year June, it'll be only one year meaning forceful retirement. Generally one chief comes for a period of 3 years.
> 
> On our land fair trial comes on gun point not from tribunal.



but with the kind of political turmoil which is going on the Army moving in should not be that hard, i mean another term of BAL is too dangerous a risk to take its better the Army moves in now & remove BAL from power & this can happen very easily i think it is the question of which of the TWO power will be backing it & who's backing the Army feels more comfortable with so it all come down to the million dollar question will it be the U.S or will it be China 

@MBI Munshi @aazidane @PlanetSoldier @kobiraaz @Loki 

whats yours take on in this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

genmirajborgza786 said:


> but with the kind of political turmoil which is going on the Army moving in should not be that hard, i mean another term of BAL is too dangerous a risk to take its better the Army moves in now & remove BAL from power & this can happen very easily i think it is the question of which of the TWO power will be backing it & who's backing the Army feels more comfortable with so it all come down to the million dollar question will it be the U.S or will it be China
> 
> @MBI Munshi @aazidane @PlanetSoldier @kobiraaz @Loki
> 
> whats yours take on in this



Don't know man...if army takes over, it has to be under someone with strong leadership because currently it's harder for them to survive there. International pressure, home politics, economic barrier...lots of hindrances are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

@PlanetSoldier @genmirajborgza786

Army take over now-a-days is frowned upon, even to remove a murderous dictatorial regime like current AL govt. The best option is to have a true unarmed non-violent mass upsurge and then Army taking their side, shielding them from the firing line of politicized police and AL party thugs/goons/cadre. This way the whole world can support such moves both by public exercising their democratic right of un-armed non-violent protest and by the Army, basking in their glory of protecting democracy. Recent Arab Spring events in Tunisia and Egypt are good examples. Unlike Syria or Libya, the bulk of Army in Bangladesh belong to the majority 90% Muslim population without any sectarian divide, just like in Egypt and Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

genmirajborgza786 said:


> but with the kind of political turmoil which is going on the Army moving in should not be that hard, i mean another term of BAL is too dangerous a risk to take its better the Army moves in now & remove BAL from power & this can happen very easily i think it is the question of which of the TWO power will be backing it & who's backing the Army feels more comfortable with so it all come down to the million dollar question will it be the U.S or will it be China
> 
> @MBI Munshi @aazidane @PlanetSoldier @kobiraaz @Loki
> 
> whats yours take on in this



If we look back at the coup in Thailand back in 2006, it was highly organized and extremely well planned. Interestingly, the US was critical of it, and China displayed support. This implied Chinese backing. 

No sanctions were imposed by the West on Thailand either. And their economy was running smoothly, tourists coming in, and the rule of law was strong. Now that's what I call planning! 

I know since I used to live there. And things went as if nothing happened! 

For a successful coup to take place, it must be well planned. That is, any potential damage to the country that'd come afterwards must be avoided, or at least minimized.

I cannot say much about a coup in Bangladesh. But what I can certainly say is that it must be well planned. Especially against a strong government like Awami League with powerful backers (no pun intended).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> If we look back at the coup in Thailand back in 2006, it was highly organized and extremely well planned. Interestingly, the US was critical of it, and China displayed support. This implied Chinese backing.
> 
> No sanctions were imposed by the West on Thailand either. And their economy was running smoothly, tourists coming in, and the rule of law was strong. Now that's what I call planning!
> 
> I know since I used to live there. And things went as if nothing happened!
> 
> For a successful coup to take place, it must be well planned. That is, any potential damage to the country that'd come afterwards must be avoided, or at least minimized.
> 
> I cannot say much about a coup in Bangladesh. But what I can certainly say is that it must be well planned. Especially against a strong government like Awami League with powerful backers (no pun intended).



Difference between BD and Thailand is like North and South poles. Thai peoples' patriotism is second to none in the world. I stayed there only 3 months, their love for motherland impressed me. Sinawatra became a villain to them probably handing over major share of a Thai telecom company to a Singaporean company. Their question was why a Thai company be sold to foreigners. From popular leader that guy turned into villain. Possibly corruption was another reason. Now look at our masses and political parties...did anyone demand fall of ruling govt. or completely ruined the life here protesting a corruption like Padma bridge scam? What would happen in Thailand in similar situation? Sinawatra brought revolutionary change in health section for poor people, he has large fan following...but he had to flee then.

Thai army organizes coup having loyalty to their king, 1st they visit and bow to him. It simply shows their loyalty to motherland. I was surprised to see that this nation everyday shows their tribute to homeland standing twice at 6am and 6pm. Whole the Bangkok city (don't know about outside) has bugle broadcast system where national anthem is played twice a day.

We're no match with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moander

asad71 said:


> 1. Witness the havoc that the wrath of two quarreling women can cause. One in power has sold her soul to her masters when she was their guest for 7 long years. The other, though a patriot, is blinded by her affection to her corrupt spineless sons.
> 
> 2. Unless the military takes over situation will slide to a state when Hasina may find an excuse to call her masters to walk in. The military must not waste any more time in hearing this bakwas lectures of "democracy" and "institution building" bla bla. It has become incumbent on them to take over to save the nation from further bloodshed and destruction.



I would prefer any Begum over military. I think you haven't forget about 70Tk. per KG rice.


----------



## Skallagrim

Moander said:


> I would prefer any Begum over military. I think you haven't forget about 70Tk. per KG rice.



I personally liked the many initiatives taken by MUA/FUA govt. They failed to curb prices of essential commodities due to lack of co-operation from businessmen who were habituated in evading taxes and tariffs and stalled import once they had to pay the govt its due. In a country like BD with no precedence of good governance it has to be implemented piecemeal, otherwise 'Thog bachte gaon ujar' hobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Difference between BD and Thailand is like North and South poles. Thai peoples' patriotism is second to none in the world. I stayed there only 3 months, their love for motherland impressed me. Sinawatra became a villain to them probably handing over major share of a Thai telecom company to a Singaporean company. Their question was why a Thai company be sold to foreigners. From popular leader that guy turned into villain. Possibly corruption was another reason. Now look at our masses and political parties...did anyone demand fall of ruling govt. or completely ruined the life here protesting a corruption like Padma bridge scam? What would happen in Thailand in similar situation? Sinawatra brought revolutionary change in health section for poor people, he has large fan following...but he had to flee then.
> 
> Thai army organizes coup having loyalty to their king, 1st they visit and bow to him. It simply shows their loyalty to motherland. I was surprised to see that this nation everyday shows their tribute to homeland standing twice at 6am and 6pm. Whole the Bangkok city (don't know about outside) has bugle broadcast system where national anthem is played twice a day.
> 
> We're no match with them.



Taksin, and his party are still very popular among working class Thais. He was pretty corrupt too!

Their king = Godlike. They are fiercely loyal to their king. Now that's a real king! 

Agreed, we are no match for them, but just citing as a reference when it comes to planning coups. 



Moander said:


> I think you haven't forget about 70Tk. per KG rice.



But...but...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Moander said:


> I would prefer any Begum over military. I think you haven't forget about 70Tk. per KG rice.



I liked the caretaker alot. Yes many things went wrong but it isn't their fault. Its just goes to shows how corrupted of a nation we are. When gone in the right direction and laws are strict, our economy breaks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

animelive said:


> I liked the caretaker alot. Yes many things went wrong but it isn't their fault. Its just goes to shows how corrupted of a nation we are. When gone in the right direction and laws are strict, our economy breaks.



Another important thing to note is the swing of public support/opinion for/of the CTG in that period. Once we realized that good governance had to come at a price we denied to pay that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Army to play due role: Khaleda



Praising the peaceful role of Bangladesh Army in tackling the recent violence in Bogra, Khaleda hopes the army will play due role in due. 

Last Update 24 March,2013 02:06:23 pm 1 

Bogra: Praising the peaceful role of Bangladesh Army in tackling the recent violence in Bogra, BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia on Sunday hoped that the army would also play their due role in due time, reports UNB. &#8220;I thanked the army for not firing shots on the common people&#8230;They&#8217;ve the duty for the country. They can&#8217;t play the role of silent spectators. They can&#8217;t sit idle. They&#8217;ll play their due role in time,&#8221; she said. Khaleda said this while addressing a wayside rally at Matidali intersection of Bogra Sadar upazila on her way to Joypurhat. BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia who is on a two-day tour of Bogra and Joypurhat reached Bogra town on Saturday night to visit the violence-hit areas in the districts and meet the families of the victims. The opposition leader said, &#8220;Our army works for UN Peacekeeping Mission to maintain peace in foreign countries. If the peace doesn&#8217;t prevail in the country, then foreigners will say the Bangladesh army only work to maintain peace in foreign countries. It&#8217;s a matter of consideration and I&#8217;ll tell everyone to think about it.&#8221; Mentioning that the next course of action programmes will be announced tomorrow (Monday), Khaleda said, &#8220;We&#8217;ll paralyse the country, if necessary. I urge all professionals, both the civil and military ones, to get united.&#8221; In her 34-minute speech, the former premier said that the government is firing shots indiscriminately on the innocent people adding that they killed 170 people by carrying out &#8216;genocide&#8217; and they have to face trial for this. &#8220;The genocide can&#8217;t continue&#8230; we have to stop it. The government which carries out killing has no power to remain in power,&#8221; she said. Khaleda observed that the government people are stuffing their pockets through looting and terrorist activities by not carrying out development activities in the country. Terming the government as the looter and killer one, Khaleda alleged that the government wants to remain in power &#8216;by selling out the country&#8217;. &#8220;The government is creating issues one after another to hide its failures.&#8221; Pointing out that no person, no matter which religion he or she belongs to, is safe in the hands of the present government, Khaleda said, &#8220;They (govt) hurled abusive words at bearded persons wearing hats&#8230; even the Biswajit belonging to the minority community, could not escape their persecution.&#8221; &#8220;The government only knows how to destroy and killing but they don&#8217;t know how to build. Their history is the history of looting and killing,&#8221; Khaleda observed. Reiterating her party stance once again, Khaleda said that no election would be held under this government adding that the election will be held under non-party caretaker government. Khaleda alleged that the government is killing her party men at a time when party is observing three days of mourning for the death of President Zillur Rahman. Khaleda termed the government as a stupid as the government announced public holiday in the afternoon, not for full day as part of a three-day national mourning following the death of President Zillur Rahman. In the rally venue, Khaleda donated tk one lakh each of the seven families who were killed in the recent violence in Bogra. The deceased are Titu Rahman, Abdullah Al Mamun Badal, Selim Miah, Babul Miah, Sabed Ali, Dulu Mollah and Ziaur Rahman.


Army to play due role: Khaleda | National | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

cross posted from another thread:



aazidane said:


> our backbone less armed forces



I think the Army has backbone, it is the Jawans from 90% majority who are the backbone, not officers who are often bought and sold with money and personal interest. Despite Khaled Mosharref's counter coup in 1975, the Jawan's revolted to bring Zia to power. Same thing can happen again this time, only not to bring any Army general to power, but to bring a CTG to power in favor of democracy, a free and fair election:

The event can go down like this:

1. KZ has to unite all anti-India, pro-Bangladesh and pro-democratic forces within the country (BNP, Jamat, 18 party alliance, students, conscious general public, workers etc.)
2. There should be a plan for a non-violent demonstrations and sit in just like Tahrir Square around October or November to demand election under CTG. Facebook, Twitter and other internet based methods as well as SMS texts will have to be used to organize this united group. The best book on Nonviolent resistance will have to be translated to Bengali distributed and studied by all:
From Dictatorship to Democracy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This vidoe has to be seen by all:
The Power and Potential of Nonviolent Struggle by Gene Sharp - YouTube
3. Connections will have to be made with Egypt and Tunisian Arab Spring movement organizers
4. Once the movement reaches a full swing, then Bangladeshi people will decide which side they are on
5. Army Jawans will also have to decide which side they are on, after Police and AL cader starts their killing operations to suppress this non-violent movement for democracy to hold free fair election and prevent the dictatorial AL govt. to come back to power using a rigged election

So it is a test for Bangladeshi people and the Jawans, if they pass the test they will get democracy, if they fail, they will not. And KZ and her united groups will have no regrets, because they tried with all their power to help the country and perhaps the country was still not ready. Lets see how things turn out.


----------



## kalu_miah

The time for revolution is now:

2012 Revolution: World Awakening (Part 1) Birth of the Revolution - YouTube


----------



## kalu_miah

2012 Revolution: World Awakening (Part 2) The Middle East Revolts - YouTube


----------



## kalu_miah

2012 Revolution: World Awakening (Part 3) Egypt Under Attack - YouTube


----------



## kalu_miah

2012 Revolution: World Awakening (Part 4) The Monetary Deception - YouTube


----------



## kalu_miah

2012 Revolution: World Awakening (Part 5) The True History of America - YouTube


----------



## the just

What's the video is about?no u tube for us remember!!!!


----------



## Moander

Skallagrim said:


> I personally liked the many initiatives taken by MUA/FUA govt. They failed to curb prices of essential commodities due to lack of co-operation from businessmen who were habituated in evading taxes and tariffs and stalled import once they had to pay the govt its due. In a country like BD with no precedence of good governance it has to be implemented piecemeal, otherwise 'Thog bachte gaon ujar' hobe.



All of us were happy in the 1st year of the military back caretaker government but in the 2nd year every things were falling apart. We got corruption every where, the last thing we need is corrupt military.



Loki said:


> Taksin, and his party are still very popular among working class Thais. He was pretty corrupt too!
> 
> Their king = Godlike. They are fiercely loyal to their king. Now that's a real king!
> 
> Agreed, we are no match for them, but just citing as a reference when it comes to planning coups.
> 
> 
> 
> But...but...



Sorry YouTube is still banned, what does the video say?


----------



## Moander

animelive said:


> I liked the caretaker alot. Yes many things went wrong but it isn't their fault. Its just goes to shows how corrupted of a nation we are. When gone in the right direction and laws are strict, our economy breaks.



Bangladesh got corruption in every corner, we don't want army to be corrupt also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

*Summary
*​
*Hifazat-e-Islam committee presented a memorandum to (BAL) PM demanding strict punishment for atheist-apostates, failing which a massive koti (10 million) strong rally to be organized in Dhaka on the 6th of April*

BAL-Police, as expected, obstructed Hifazat-e-Islam members from presenting the memorandum to (BAL) PM.


??????? ???? ??????? ??????? ??????????????? ?????????? : ?????????? ?????? ?? ???? ? ?????? ????? ???? ??????? ???????? ????????


&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; : &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;







&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2451; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2456;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2474;&#2495; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; : &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2451; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2476; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2497;&#2453; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470; &#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2488;&#2489; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; : &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2474;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; 
&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2469;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2494;.), &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2495;&#2488;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2497;&#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2451; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2476;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453 &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2539;&#2534; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2476; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2459; &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2439;&#2460;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2467; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;, &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2475; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2508;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2470;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2468;&#2509; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470; &#2456;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;, &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2465;&#2492;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; (&#2476;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453 &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2475;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2478; &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2476;&#2453;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2465;&#2503;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495 &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; (&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2534; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2497;&#2476;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2476;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2459;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2482;&#2496;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;,&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; (&#2488;.) &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; (&#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2472;&#2451 &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; 
&#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2535;&#2534; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476; &#2451; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2535; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2478;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; (&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2480 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2472;&#2451;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2458;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2458;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2496;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2535; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2496;&#2456;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; 
&#2474;&#2463;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2463;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2463;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2478;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2507;. &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2507;. &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2507;. &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; (&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2478; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2508;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2507;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; (&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2447;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2447;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2536; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2470;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; (&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2496;, &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2475;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2489;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;&#2453;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2460;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; 
&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; (&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2508;&#2454;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2536;&#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2441;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2478;&#2507;. &#2478;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2475;&#2494; (&#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476 &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;. &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2438;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2508;&#2454;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=311867392272703





Hahahaha epic, how awami dalals are getting caught in their hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

the just said:


> What's the video is about?no u tube for us remember!!!!


2012 Revolution: World Awakening (Part 1-12)

What other web video service is not blocked in Bangladesh:

Comparison of video hosting services - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Service	Alexa Site Rank	Quantcast Site Rank	Monthly Unique Visitor (US)
Google Video 296	4,800,000
OneWorldTV 1,332,511	2,000
Yahoo! Video 760	2,400,000
YouTube	3[49]	4	52,436,820
flickr	33 
Youku	49 
Veoh	77	233	5,429,576
Tudou	84	6,553	266,022
Dailymotion	97	59	17,300,000
Multiply	106	3,794	694,738
Vimeo	108	61	15,000,000
Nico Nico Douga	137	18,250	51,795
imeem	146	107	9,115,420
Metacafe	182	104	9,192,447
Internet Archive	372	1,582	1,600,000
Break.com	433	120	8,162,650
RuTube	1,261 4,000,000
sevenload	1,923	12,798	192,022
Putfile	2,266	3,452	772,083
blip.tv	2,919	812	2,209,322
Revver	3,861	4,210	606,734
iFilm	4,018	1,437	1,600,000
Videolog	12,404 
Qik	14,857	26,931	505,000
Phanfare	26,269	8,025	322,164
Ourmedia	75,830	98,644	16,253
Openfilm	86,316	15,109	113,100

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

animelive said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=311867392272703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha epic, how awami dalals are getting caught in their hypocrisy



*Fariduddin masud is no maulana, he is a hypaocrite and a traitor and that makes him qualified as a rawami leader. He is utterly shameless and corruption is his legacy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Large demonstration around Dhaka by the opposition, in two days Strike.


----------



## Mattrixx

Outrageous | The Daily Star

What&#8217;s my fault? | The Daily Star


----------



## animelive



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Muhahahahaha....



> *Islami Andolon to lay siege to PMO April 25*
> 
> Hundreds of Muslims join a national grand rally of Islami Andolan Bangladesh at Motijheel intersection in the capital on Friday. Photo: Firoz Ahmed
> 
> Islami Andolan Bangladesh on Friday announced to lay siege to the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office on April 25 demanding arrest of &#8216;atheist bloggers who insulted Islam &#8216; and to pass law for punishing those who &#8216;insulted Islam in the parliament&#8217;.
> 
> It also announced its&#8217; support to the &#8220;Long March Towards Dhaka&#8221; from all districts on April 6 declared by the Hefazate Islam Bangladesh, a Qaumi madrasa based organisation, if the government does not take initiative to arrest and punish the &#8216;atheist bloggers&#8217; by March 5.
> 
> The party&#8217;s Amir Mufti Syed Muhammad Rezaul Karim (Pir Shaheb Charmonai) on Tuesday announced this while addressing a national grand rally at Motijheel intersection in the capital.
> 
> He also announced to submit a memorandum to the UN office in Dhaka on April 4 demanding an end to &#8216;Muslim genocide&#8217; in Myanmar and hold long march towards Myanmar on May 8 and 9 protesting &#8216;Muslim genocide and arson attack on mosque, madrasas and Muslim residences in Myanmar.&#8217;
> 
> The Islami Andolon held the grand rally to press home its five demands &#8212; restoration of the phrase &#8216;Absolute trust and faith upon Almighty Allah&#8217; in basic principles of the constitution, passing law to punish atheist; holding of national election under an impartial government; ensuring good governance and justice, uprooting terrorism and corruption and establishing Islamic rule for a prosperous and welfare state.
> 
> Rezaul Karim announced to hold road marches from Dhaka to Kuakata on April 19, 20 and 21; from Dhaka to Tetulia on May 13, 14 and 15; from Dhaka to Sylhet on June 2 and 3 and to hold a &#8216;workers-public&#8217; rally on May 1 in Dhaka to create public opinion in favour of the party&#8217;s six-point demand.
> 
> Addressing the rally, the party chief also sought vote for his party&#8217;s symbol &#8216;hand fan&#8217; in the next general election for building a better Bangladesh.
> 
> &#8220;The incumbent and previous governments have nurtured corruption, violence, nepotism and other different evil-practices during last few decades. Islami Andolan Bangladesh should be voted to power to get rid of this situation,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Dozens of IAB top level leaders including party&#8217;s presidium members also spoke at the function.


Islami Andolon to lay siege to PMO April 25 | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; : &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;
&#2479;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2454;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2456;&#2494; &#2459;&#2482;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2438;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2470;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#8217; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;! 
&#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2541;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2536; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2538;&#2537; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2536; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2536;&#2538; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2537;&#2486;&#8217; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; 
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2451; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#8212;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
?????????????????? ??????? ????? ???? ???? : ????? ????????

Who ever can read bangla, should read this article

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Protest against Anti Islam activities of Awami League and its atheist offshoot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

*
IAB to support Hefajat&#8217;s &#8216;Dhaka siege&#8217;*
*Islami Andolan Bangladesh on Friday said it would extend support to the &#8216;Dhaka siege&#8217; programme called by Hefajat-e-Islam for
April 6, if the government did not arrest the &#8216;atheist&#8217; bloggers of Shahbagh by April 5.*
IAB amir Syed Rezaul Karim, better known as Pir Saheb of Charmonai, made the announcement at a &#8216;grand rally&#8217; of the party at the
capital&#8217;s Motijheel Shapla roundabout on Friday.
The rally demanded formulation of an anti-blasphemy act to punish the &#8216;atheists&#8217;.
IAB organised the rally to push its five-point demand that included restoration of the phrase &#8216;absolute faith and trust in Almighty Allah&#8217; in the constitution, holding of the next general election under a non-partisan government, an end to violence and terrorism and introduction of an &#8216;Islamic constitution&#8217;.
The IAB amir announced that they would besiege the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office on April 25 demanding enactment of a law for punishment of those who were maligning Islam as well as arrest of the &#8216;atheist&#8217; bloggers.
They will submit a memorandum to the office of the United Nations in Dhaka on April 4 in demand of stopping the killing of Muslims in Myanmar and vowed to start a &#8216;long march&#8217; towards Myanmar on May 8 in protest at the mass killings and burning of mosques, madrassahs and houses of Muslims in that country.
The IAB long marches will start from Dhaka to Kuakata on April 19, 20 and 21, from Dhaka to Tentulia on May 13, 14 and 15 and from Dhaka to Sylhet on June 2 and 3. They will hold a worker&#8217;s rally in Dhaka on May 1 to mobilise public support for its five-point demand.
The IAB amir said some people had been making &#8216;derogatory&#8217; remarks on Islam and the Prophet (SM) as the government remained &#8216;silent&#8217;. The government has been behaving like &#8216;autocrats&#8217; and pursuing a policy of &#8216;oppression&#8217; on opposition parties in the name of democracy, he added.
*He also criticised the opposition for boycotting parliament while enjoying all facilities and privileges of parliamentary democracy.
Other IAB leaders censured Jamaat-e-Islami for opposing the liberation war and defaming Islam. They said the doctrine of Jamaat founder Maulana Maududi did not represent true Islam.
IAB secretary general Maulana Yunus Ahmad said they would work with Jamaat-e-Islami, if it gave up its founder&#8217;s doctrine at an open press conference.*
The rally was also addressed by IAB Dhaka city unit amir ATM Hemayet Uddin, presidium members Nurul Huda Fayezi and Fayzul Karim.
Several thousand followers of Charmonai Pir Saheb joined the rally.



IAB to support Hefajat?s ?Dhaka siege?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; : &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;
> &#2479;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;
> 
> &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2454;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2456;&#2494; &#2459;&#2482;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2438;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2470;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#8217; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;!
> &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2541;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2536; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2538;&#2537; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2536; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2536;&#2538; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2537;&#2486;&#8217; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2451; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#8212;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
> ?????????????????? ??????? ????? ???? ???? : ????? ????????
> 
> Who ever can read bangla, should read this article



Bangabir has to attend court again  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4612713722555





Attacks by opposition on schools.


----------



## ziaulislam

i dont get it Awami league have made Bangladesh officially an atheist country by law, reversing the old ordinance of BNP party founder that declared bangladesh as muslim country


so whats the issue now...i still think most Bangladeshi have Aethesit point of view or they wouldnt have voted overwhelmingly to Awami league?

secondly unless all islamic parties join hand in bangladesh including the jamat, there voice will be very little


----------



## Zabaniyah

ziaulislam said:


> i dont get it Awami league have made Bangladesh officially an atheist country by law, reversing the old ordinance of BNP party founder that declared bangladesh as muslim country



If AL did make it an officially Atheist nation, they would have been long gone by now  

Islam is still the nation's state religion, and that was made during the Ershad-era back in the 80's. 



> so whats the issue now...i still think most Bangladeshi have Aethesit point of view or they wouldnt have voted overwhelmingly to Awami league?



Most Bangladeshis are religious-minded people. 



> secondly unless all islamic parties join hand in bangladesh including the jamat, there voice will be very little



That is already in motion! Other than Jamaat, there are many smaller Islamist parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

so what is happening after the massive failure of Shahbag...

they are now divided??

Check out status updates of one organizer of Shahbag - famous Ami pial



> &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2477;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;, &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2486; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2463; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2404;
> 
> &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2459;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2467; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2457;&#2497;&#2482;&#2496; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2458;&#2524;&#2494; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404; &#2440;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453; (&#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494 &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2459;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2525; &#2489;&#2439;! &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2474; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;!!! &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;! &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;!!! &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451;!!! &#2447;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;!!!! &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2451; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;!!!! &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2439; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> 
> &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2453;&#2527;, &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2507;, &#2447;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2461;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;, &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2461;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2463;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;- &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;, &#2455;&#2495;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2488;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2460; &#2439;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495; &#2482;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2463; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;
> &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2478;, &#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495; &#2439;&#2460; &#2488;&#2503;&#2475; &#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;...
> &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;, &#2455;&#2495;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495; &#2438; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;, &#2439;&#2441; &#2472;&#2507; &#2439;&#2463; &#2453;&#2495;&#2474;&#2488; &#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;...






> &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2469; &#2456;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2488; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510;&#2439; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2461;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2470;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2441;&#2478;&#2480;-&#2475;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470; &#2478;&#2460;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480 &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2496;&#2482; &#2472;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2472;&#2454;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404;&#2536;&#2540; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2489;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2507;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2538; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2477;&#2527;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2507;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2494;&#2469;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2477;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;, &#2460;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;.





> &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2465;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;!! &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494;? &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;...
> 
> &#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2451;...
> &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;...





> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;, &#2458;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2541;&#2535;&#2447;&#2480; &#2535;&#2540; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2438;&#2455;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480 &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;- &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2404; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2474;&#2524;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2496; &#2488;&#2476; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2524; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2439; &#2459;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;? &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476;? &#2447;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;? &#2438;&#2460; &#2472;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2475;&#2494;&#2510; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;! &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2478;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2470;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;





> &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;
> &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;...
> 
> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2489;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2495;&#2509;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503;...
> 
> &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2439;, &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;, &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2480;





> &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2494;&#2453; &#2439;&#2460; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;! &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2459;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2439;, &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2480;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507;





> &#2476;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2474;&#2495;&#2464; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;!
> &#2458;&#2496;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; (&#2476;&#2470; &#2478;&#2460;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474, &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2465;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2489; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2475;&#2495;&#2475;&#2469; &#2447;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2543;&#2537; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2480; &#2459;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494;!



and then -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

If BAL just allows 1 peaceful demo to either BNP, Jamat or these smaller islamic parties Dhaka city will be flooded with corores of patriots. But then again ,being Facist awami scums R acting as per their nature. Facism always get ousted violently under people's wrath and awami scums will inshallah suffer the same fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

If Hefazat-e-Islam and 18 party alliance succeed, and if some how Awami maloon government fall before election then how many of you guys think that Bangladesh will become Islamic Republic considering the rise and unification of Ulama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Al-zakir said:


> If Hefazat-e-Islam and 18 party alliance succeed, and if some how Awami maloon government fall before election then how many of you guys think that Bangladesh will become Islamic Republic considering the rise and unification of Ulama.



Awami League already plotting to foil April 6 program by sending Ctg DC to tell lies but Allama Shafi told them to get lost.

Ershad went against Awami League stand and said he is with April 6 program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

A bit disturbing video, watch at your own risk
Police lost both hands while trying to throw a sound grenade





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151523097499036

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

animelive said:


> A bit disturbing video, watch at your own risk
> Police lost both hands while trying to throw a sound grenade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151523097499036



So Awami bastard gopal gonja police was trying to throw sound grenade on Shibir activists but Allah decided to give him a doze of his own medicine. Good riddance. Nor regret from my side for this thug. Let this Awami thug beg rest of his unworthy life. 

?????? ????????? ??? ????? ????? ????????? ????? ??? ??? ????? ?????????? : ??????????? ????? ??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

_*Loose translation of the following:*_

*Request by Environment Minister to halt the planned long march (on the 6th of April, 2013) rejected by Allama Shafi: "Shaan-e-Risalat (SAW) Conference in Chittagong, and nationwide public rapport today *

Special envoy of the (BAL) PM - the Minister of Environment and Forest - Dr Hasan Mahmud requested the Amir of Hifazat-e-Islam, Allama Shah Ahmad Shafi, to postpone the planned long march on the 6th of April for a few days. The request was rejected by Allama Shah Ahmad Shafi outright and it was also confirmed that the activities can not be postponed in anyway unless the demands (of Hifazat-e-Islam for punishment of violators of Islamic sanctities by a cabal of atheist-apostate-hypocrites) are met in full. The request was made by Hasan Mahmud when he came to the office of Allama Shah Ahmad Shafi at his Madrasa premises yesterday. 

Meanwhile, Hifazat-e-Islam will hold a rally in Chittagong today. The activity, known as "Shaan-e-Risalat(SAW) conference" will begin at 3 PM in the Laeldeghi ground. 

On the other hand, a press conference was organized by the leaders of Hifazat-e-Islam Dhaka City branch protesting the numerous propaganda and conspiracies hatched by various quarters (with vested interests) against the long march. A human chain was formed by Islamic parties in front of the Kaemrenger Chawr Madrasa (in protest of these malicious propaganda and conspiracies against the long march). 

Apart from that, public rapport and dialogue in many places around the capital continues to grow. Muslim League and Labour Party urged the public to turn the long march into a roaring success by lending their support. 

Correspondents' reports (from around the country): 


*(Read article below for complete information)*

??????? ??????? ?????????????? ?????? ??????? ???? ???????????? : ?? ?????????? ???? ??????? (??.) ??????, ????????? ???????

&#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; : &#2438;&#2460; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;






&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2496;&#2456;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2537;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2458;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2451; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; :
&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; : &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2543; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2537; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2451; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2447;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2486;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460;&#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2474;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2451; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2458;&#2497;&#2482;&#2451; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2474;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488; &#2476;&#2495;&#2475;&#2495;&#2434;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;.)-&#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2451; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2459; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2456;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2459; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488; &#2476;&#2495;&#2475;&#2495;&#2434;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2439; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2489;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2451; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2463;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.), &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;, &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;-&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2469;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2438;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; : &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2496;&#2456;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2537;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2451; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2474;&#2469;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2451; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2440;&#2472;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; : &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2479;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2451; &#2437;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;-&#2474;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2482; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2498;&#2472;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2475;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2476;, &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2458;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; : &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2458;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2543;&#2534; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2455;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2474;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2482;&#2478;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; : &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2467;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;: &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2404; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2476; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; : &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; : &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; (&#2480;&#2489;.) &#2438;&#2489;&#2498;&#2468; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2478;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;-&#2478;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; : &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2459;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2497;&#2460;&#2503; &#2454;&#2468;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2497;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; : &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2447; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2440;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2451; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; : &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472; &#2472;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;-&#2472;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2451; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2503;&#2453;&#2404; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2470; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; (&#2480;.) &#2475;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2451;-&#2447; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2475;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2540; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; : &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;.)-&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; : &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2440;&#2472;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2451;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2459;&#2497;&#2475;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2535;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; : &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2535;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2456;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2455;&#2482;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

forest minister er ki khaye day kam nai? why does he have to poke nose here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; &#2488;&#2435; &#2447;&#2480;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;
&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2540; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;
&#2447; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;- &#2447;&#2480;
&#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2454;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527;
&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;
&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;
&#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;
&#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2475;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2458;&#2495;&#2524;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2524;
&#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495 &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; common &#2451;&#2487;&#2497;&#2471; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2435; &#2454;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;/
&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;,&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2477;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;
&#2537;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; at least &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;
&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2538;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; at least
&#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2524;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2539;&#2404; &#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2437;&#2479;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;
&#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2435;
&#2535;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2472;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2536;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2478;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2536;,&#2539;&#2534;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472;/ &#2537;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;
&#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2537;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2538;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;
&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2539;&#2404; &#2437;&#2479;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;
&#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2540;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2541;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2475;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; inter-
communication &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2542;&#2404; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;/ &#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2543;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; start &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2451;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2468;&#2451;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;
&#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;
&#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2435;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;
&#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; time-place &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2435; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;/ &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;/
&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; start &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;
&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2451;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2496;/&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;/&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;/&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2534;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;
&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2480;&#2451;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2535;&#2404; &#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; time &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2540; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2540;.&#2534;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2435;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2535;: &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;/&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;/&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; -
&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; - &#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2496;/&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;/&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;/&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;
- &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2536;: &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2455;&#2524;- &#2464;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2451; &#8211;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;/*
&#2472;&#2496;&#2482;&#2475;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;/&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;/&#2453;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2480;&#2434;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#8211;
&#2455;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;/ &#2460;&#2527;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;/ &#2472;&#2451;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433; &#8211; &#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494; &#8211;
&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;- &#2463;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;- &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; -&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;-&#2537;: &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; - &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#8211; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;-
&#2489;&#2476;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;- &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;- &#2472;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2470;&#2496;-&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2538;:&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#8211; &#2486;&#2503;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;/ &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#8211;
&#2478;&#2527;&#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;/ &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; - &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;-&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2539;:&#2472;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#8211;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#8211; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2507;&#2480;/
&#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#8211; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; - &#2463;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;- &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;-
&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2540;: &#2476;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2463;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;/ &#2477;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#8211;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;/&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;- &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2541;: &#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#8211; &#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;/ &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#8211;
&#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;-&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;-&#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;- &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2542;: &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#8211; &#2458;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;/ &#2453;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;/ &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;-
&#2461;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2470;&#2489;/&#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;/&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496;-
&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;- &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

animelive said:


> forest minister er ki khaye day kam nai? why does he have to poke nose here?



He was sent by La-hasina but Allama told him to go to hell you murtid lover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

animelive said:


> A bit disturbing video, watch at your own risk
> Police lost both hands while trying to throw a sound grenade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151523097499036



Except Amar Desh every newspaper said that Jamaat-shibir had thrown crude bomb at police, the police member had tried to evade the bomb and it had exploded in his hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

@animelive do you have another link to the video? The link you posted is not working.


----------



## animelive

Skallagrim said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=143046" target="_blank">animelive</a></u> do you have another link to the video? The link you posted is not working.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=123151827876531

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;


&#2477;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;

&#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2495;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476; &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;

&#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472; &#2465;&#2507;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2507;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;

&#2489;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;

&#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;-&#2489;&#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2455;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;

&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2487;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2404;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;

&#2489;&#2472;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2487; &#2463;&#2495;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2509; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;

&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2439;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;

&#2458;&#2508;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2433;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2495;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451;&#2468;&#2507; &#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;-&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;

&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2458;&#2439;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;,

&#2482;&#2497;&#2465;&#2495;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2439;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;

&#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;,

&#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503;,

&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;

&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2494; &#2453;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2465; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;

&#2437;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;,

&#2477;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;

&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;

&#2489;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2465;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;

&#2438;&#2433;&#2463;&#2453;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;,

&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;

&#2438;&#2434;&#2455;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;

Courtesy: http://www.facebook.com/Jokesbd?ref=stream

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP backs Hifazats long march

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2013-04-02 13:22:58.0 Updated: 2013-04-02 15:05:35.0 


The BNP has lent moral support to Hifazat-e-Islams long-march from Chittagong to Dhaka scheduled for Apr 6, demanding punishment for the atheist bloggers.

Acting Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir informed reporters of the partys support at a press briefing at its Naya Paltan headquarters in Dhaka on Tuesday afternoon.

Recently a handful of misguided bloggers have been attacking the religious faith and sentiment of the countrys majority people in an offensive and vulgar way, which is not acceptable. This kind of activities is a serious threat to the countrys stability, peace and communal harmony, he said.

The Alems-Ulamas-Pirs-Mashayekhs have expressed their concerns over this matter. They have demanded legal measures against those blasphemous bloggers. We, the 18-Party alliance, are giving our full moral support to their logical demand.

Asked to clarify their position on supporting Hifazats long march, Fakhrul said, I have already said their demand and programmes have our full moral support.

Hifazat-e-Islami, a radical Jamaat-e-Islami-backed group based in Chittagong, had announced the long march demanding justice against atheists and blasphemous bloggers.

The group came down hard on Shahbaghs Ganajagaran Mancha for demanding maximum punishment for all convicted war criminals and a ban on Jamaat.

Terming the Shahbagh protesters, mainly bloggers and online activists, atheist, Hifazat chief Ahmad Shafi had called for the resistance.

He had announced a general strike in the port city on the same day the Ganajagaran Mancha was set to hold a rally there. The Shahbagh protesters had to postpone the rally after police barred gatherings.

After Hifazat, BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia had also called the movement a movement of the atheists.

The government has also urged Hifazat to postpone its programme assuring them of legal measures against those who defamed Islam and its Prophet Hazrat Muhammad.

But rejecting the governments call, Ahmad Shafi said around 3,000 Alems have already been invited to join the programme. Thats why the programme cannot be postponed.

He also threatened of tougher movement if the government obstructed their programme.

After his group raised the demand, the government had formed a committee to observe the activities of the bloggers. Three bloggers were arrested late on Monday night on charges of making inflammatory postings on the internet on sensitive religious issues.

Asked for his reaction to the arrests, Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir said, I dont know those who were arrested whether they are misguided or not. It must be thoroughly seen that the government is not just giving eyewash to control the situation. I cannot say anything right now.

The BNP spokesperson said, We dont want to turn this issue into a political one. We just want to make sure that no one can hurt the religious sentiments of the people.

But we condemn the way the government has created a serious situation by patronising those who are hurting the religious sentiments of the majority people, he added.

BNP backs Hifazat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Skallagrim said:


> &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;
> 
> 
> &#2477;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;
> 
> &#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2495;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;
> 
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476; &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;
> 
> &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472; &#2465;&#2507;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2507;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;
> 
> &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;-&#2489;&#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2455;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;
> 
> &#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2487;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;
> 
> &#2489;&#2472;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2487; &#2463;&#2495;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2509; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;
> 
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2439;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#8212;
> 
> &#2458;&#2508;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2433;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2495;
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451;&#2468;&#2507; &#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;-&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;
> 
> &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2458;&#2439;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;,
> 
> &#2482;&#2497;&#2465;&#2495;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;
> 
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2439;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
> 
> &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;,
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503;,
> 
> &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;
> 
> &#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2494; &#2453;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2465; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
> 
> &#2437;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;,
> 
> &#2477;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;
> 
> &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2465;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;
> 
> &#2438;&#2433;&#2463;&#2453;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;,
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;
> 
> &#2438;&#2434;&#2455;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
> 
> Courtesy: http://www.facebook.com/Jokesbd?ref=stream



epic


----------



## scholseys

today i talked to a very powerful awami league lobbyist, he started souding pro bnp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> today i talked to a very powerful awami league lobbyist, he started souding pro bnp



Would the AL ultimately become a doomed party?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Hujur calls Imran 'nastik-der hota' to his face.



à¦à¦®à¦°à¦¾à¦¨à¦à§ à¦®à§à¦à§à¦° à¦à¦ªà¦° âà¦¨à¦¾à¦¸à§à¦¤à¦¿à¦ à¦ à¦¦à§à¦¶à§à¦° à¦¹à§à¦®à¦à¦¿â à¦¬à¦²à¦²à§à¦¨ à¦à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾à¦®à¦¾ à¦°à§à¦¹à¦¿ | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Would the AL ultimately become a doomed party?



They are digging there own grave slowly and steadily. Only if someone could take the advantage...

a bit offtopic, today a friend of mine encountered a police speaking with another police. He was telling him how he shot a few guys and how they are not breaching human rights. It seems, they think killing unarmed people is ok just because they are protesting 



Skallagrim said:


> Hujur calls Imran 'nastik-der hota' to his face.
> 
> 
> <wait for the video>



I don't agree with some of the words of our hujur. He says that they don't care about the national issues and don't want anything to do with it. They are only acting as Muslims but not as aware citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151328343662007


----------



## Skallagrim

animelive said:


> They are digging there own grave slowly and steadily. Only if someone could take the advantage...
> 
> a bit offtopic, today a friend of mine encountered a police speaking with another police. He was telling him how he shot a few guys and how they are not breaching human rights. It seems, they think killing unarmed people is ok just because they are protesting
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with some of the words of our hujur. He says that they don't care about the national issues and don't want anything to do with it. They are only acting as Muslims but not as aware citizens



Hujurs are indeed not aware of the reality. First majority of them don't teach or learn the sciences or mathematics. They don't know how the economy works partly because they are not involved in any productive economic activity. You can't deliver a workable ruling on any issue unless you don't experience it in your life. I think mosque Imams should not accept or be paid any regular salary for leading prayers and should earn their own living. An Imam is not meant to be a mere prayer leader. Imam means leader and as far as I know prayer leaders hadn't been paid until the caliphate of Umar (R). They had literally been the leaders of their respective localities and had faced the daily challenges of the common men. I know this is hard to implement but we must find a way. Islamic people will always lag behind others as long as their Imams are not among the most learned people of their societies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

Skallagrim said:


> Hujurs are indeed not aware of the reality. First majority of them don't teach or learn the sciences or mathematics. They don't know how the economy works partly because they are not involved in any productive economic activity. You can't deliver a workable ruling on any issue unless you don't experience it in your life. I think mosque Imams should not accept or be paid any regular salary for leading prayers and should earn their own living. An Imam is not meant to be a mere prayer leader. Imam means leader and as far as I know prayer leaders hadn't been paid until the caliphate of Umar (R). They had literally been the leaders of their respective localities and had faced the daily challenges of the common men. I know this is hard to implement but we must find a way. Islamic people will always lag behind others as long as their Imams are not among the most learned people of their societies.



Yes majority have no idea, the madrassa only teaches about Islam only it seems. They are too busy concentrating on after life that they forget their life on earth, specially the tabligue or whatever those are called  but many also do work though. My aunt's(chachi) father is a great business man and when he goes to feni, he is imam for the main Mosque there. All her brothers are Islamic as well but have had their studies abroad. Also met a few of that kind in Gulshan. But still most are useless in any major economic contribution. No wonder the country is being ruled by the thugs now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

*Under the leadership of Ghadanik 27 Awami leaning political, cultural and social organizations give hartal on Saturday. *

http://www.rtnn.net//newsdetail/detail/1/1/61560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

animelive said:


> Yes majority have no idea, *the madrassa only teaches about Islam only it seems.* They are too busy concentrating on after life that they forget their life on earth, specially the tabligue or whatever those are called  but many also do work though. My aunt's(chachi) father is a great business man and when he goes to feni, he is imam for the main Mosque there. All her brothers are Islamic as well but have had their studies abroad. Also met a few of that kind in Gulshan. But still most are useless in any major economic contribution. No wonder the country is being ruled by the thugs now



Qawmi madrassas teach mainly about Islam while Aliya madrassa syllabi are similar to their mainstream counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Skallagrim said:


> *Under the leadership of Ghadanik 27 Awami leaning political, cultural and social organizations give hartal on Saturday. *
> 
> ???????? ???????? ???????? ??????? ???? ?????? ?????????????? ????? | ??????? | Rtnn.net



There should be some investigation to find out if Ghatok Dalal Nirmul Committee and associated cultural orgs. have any connection with any foreign intelligence agency with an agenda to undermine Islam in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

@Kalu bhai, Ghadanik chief Shahriar Kabir was arrested in 2001 on sedition allegation.





> Special police arrested Shahriar Kabir on Friday night while Shahriar Kabir was travelling in Bangladesh from India. Shahriar Kabir had Sensitive documents, 4 beta-com cassettes, 1 VHS cassette, 10 Audio Cassettes, and 3 compact disk-all those are anti-Bangladeshi lectures, Map&#8217;s, Name of important personal, Bongo Bhumi songs, documentary films, BONGO BHUMI ANDOLON Leaflets, Terrorist Training Ambushing- Bomb making process, how to organise a group-Students by labelling Bangladeshi- patriot-to-create unstable political situation, to create Racial hatred and conflict between to ethnic minority and Majority Muslims, to make effective impact to meet target, Bangladeshi Military related information&#8217;s, which all are Anti-Bangladeshi. One of the Cassette found in hands of Shahiar Kabir bought from India says &#8216;&#8217; We are not accepting the border (Border between Bangladesh and India) nor we will ever accept those borders&#8217;&#8217;. His cassette also contains some leaflets and slogan- of Bangladeshi-Hindus Trust in Calcutta.



Finally cleared of sedition charges in 2008.

Shahriar Kabir cleared of sedition charges

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Skallagrim said:


> @Kalu bhai, Ghadanik chief Shahriar Kabir had been arrested in 2001 on sedition allegation.
> 
> Finally cleared of sedition charges in 2008.
> 
> Shahriar Kabir cleared of sedition charges



Thanks, I did not know. This is very good info. We need to connect the dots and understand the whole picture of what is going on in Bangladesh.

It is no surprise that this RAW operator got cleared in 2008, this tells us more about Gen. Moeen and MUA/FUA govt. and how they were able to bring back Hasina in a rigged election. Bangladeshi clue less public should have never accepted that rigged election, but the propaganda by pro-India media using BNP's Hawa Vaban scandal was fresh in public mind, so I think BNP's perceived misrule was used to legitimize that sham rigged election. BNP and Bangladesh have been paying for not creating enough pro-Bangladesh media, newspapers and TV channels and not hunting down the pro-India elements in pro-India media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> &#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;
> 
> 
> &#2477;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;
> 
> &#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2495;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;
> 
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476; &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;
> 
> &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472; &#2465;&#2507;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2507;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;
> 
> &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;-&#2489;&#2439;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2455;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;
> 
> &#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2487;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;
> 
> &#2489;&#2472;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2487; &#2463;&#2495;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2509; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;
> 
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2439;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;
> 
> &#2458;&#2508;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2433;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2495;
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451;&#2468;&#2507; &#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;-&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;
> 
> &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2458;&#2439;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;,
> 
> &#2482;&#2497;&#2465;&#2495;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;
> 
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2439;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
> 
> &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;,
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503;,
> 
> &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;
> 
> &#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2494; &#2453;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2465; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
> 
> &#2437;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;,
> 
> &#2477;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;
> 
> &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2465;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;
> 
> &#2438;&#2433;&#2463;&#2453;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;,
> 
> &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;
> 
> &#2438;&#2434;&#2455;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
> 
> Courtesy: http://www.facebook.com/Jokesbd?ref=stream



bap vala ma vala
huorer ghorer huor  !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Would the AL ultimately become a doomed party?



No chance...they escaped that possibility and revived in 78. Zia should have had an especial espionage mission abroad to finish off the remaining task instead of letting them in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> @Kalu bhai, Ghadanik chief Shahriar Kabir had been arrested in 2001 on sedition allegation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally cleared of sedition charges in 2008.
> 
> Shahriar Kabir cleared of sedition charges



He should have been hanged within this 7 years, poor admin we have in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

guys, open threads about current mullah-vs atheist events then after discussing it ask the admin @Loki to move the whole thread to this sticky thread. 

6th april deserves a thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Strike from 6pm Friday to resist Hifazat
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Home

>
Bangladesh

> Strike from 6pm Friday to resist Hifazat

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 04 April 2013 12:07 AM Updated: 04 April 2013 01:11 AM

1 / 1
Twenty-five oraganisations, including the Sector Commanders Forum and the Ekattorer Ghatak Dalal Nirmul Committee, have called a 24-hour nationwide shutdown starting 6pm on Friday to resist Hifazat-e-Islam&#8217;s long march towards Dhaka and press for ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami.

&#8221;More information on the programme will be disclosed at a press conference at 10.30am on Friday in TSC (at the Dhaka University),&#8221; Acting President of the Ekatorrer Ghatak Dalal Nirmul Committee Shahriar Kabir told bdnews24.com

Earlier, the Hifazat-e-Islam, a radical Jamaat-e-Islami-backed group based in Chittagong, announced to stage a rally in the capital on Apr 6 after marching from Chittagong demanding justice against &#8216;atheists and blasphemous bloggers&#8217; of the Shahbagh&#8217;s Ganajagaran Mancha.

The opposition BNP and a key Jamaat ally, on Tuesday announced &#8216;moral support&#8217; for the Hifazat-e-Islam programme.

Meanwhile, Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir on Wednesday said Khaleda Zia would have to shoulder responsibility for any &#8216;anarchy&#8217; caused during the programme.

He also talked about taking necessary steps to maintain law and order situation on that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Shahriar Kabir was chicken supplier to Pakistani army camp during independence war and now he is biggest spokes person for indian and awami league deceptive business with Bangladesh independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

...........by the way where is @madx and @ShadowFaux 



idune said:


> Shahriar Kabir was chicken supplier to Pakistani army camp during independence war and now he is biggest spokes person for indian and awami league deceptive business with Bangladesh independence.



i have definite proof that madx is shahriar kabir's son

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hmm!!! Shahriar Fried Chicken!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> Hmm!!! Shahriar Fried Chicken!



lakh lanat on you for making fun of fried chicken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> lakh lanat on you for making fun of fried chicken



Lanaat on me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Oh pretty lady i'm right here. <3

so what's new? Idune is being idune. Lol.
 @aazidane madx er pechhone lagse as usual.

It's really funny when traitors and dalals accuse a good person of treachery just because he was collecting evidence to expose children of jamath matha who were killing hindus and raping their women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> It's really funny when traitors and dalals accuse a good person of treachery just because he was *collecting evidence to expose* children of jamath matha who were killing hindus and raping their women.



Oh if that happened, i would join myself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

This piece of song from Tupac, pretty much sums up the whole situation in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> Shahriar Kabir was chicken supplier to Pakistani army camp during independence war and now he is biggest spokes person for indian and awami league deceptive business with Bangladesh independence.



Kabir is a journalist. He participated in this contraption: 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/political-videos/219911-bangladesh-culture-impunity.html

The TV program he took part in was filled with wrong and outdated information regarding CHT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

One Awami activist died from friendly fire in a Hefajat vs BAL+Police clash at kamrangirchar, Dhaka in the evening.

??????? ????????? ?????? ?????? ??? ????? ???? | ????? | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

I caught a whiff-AL handing power to Army.can anybody find out from ALs side.is it true?


----------



## Skallagrim

A beautiful article by Sanjib Chowdhury in Amar Desh:

??? ?????? ?? ???

Another one:

???? ???? ??????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Loki said:


> Kabir is a journalist. He participated in this contraption:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/political-videos/219911-bangladesh-culture-impunity.html
> 
> The TV program he took part in was filled with wrong and outdated information regarding CHT.



i was thinking about starting a thread on this. thanks for posting. this man is a traitor. ' israel to jews, chtgong to chakma' - propagated by this documentary in which this national traitor took part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> i was thinking about starting a thread on this. thanks for posting. this man is a traitor. ' israel to jews, chtgong to chakma' - propagated by this documentary in which this national traitor took part.



My problem with that program was that it was filled with outdated information and plenty of nonsense just to flare up some anti-Muslim ire. 

I mean, boy...secularists sure can be bigoted  

In fact, I'm surprised that old fool is still walking around freely after deliberately attempting to destabilize the region with a troubled history. 

I suspect that a small, relatively little-known NGO is behind this whole facade. I suspect it to be UK-based.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Hmm!!! Shahriar Fried Chicken!



Add chicks as well...probably covertly he supplied chicks and overtly it was chicken  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> One Awami activist died from friendly fire in a Hefajat vs BAL+Police clash at kamrangirchar, Dhaka in the evening.
> 
> ??????? ????????? ?????? ?????? ??? ????? ???? | ????? | Rtnn.net



Shomvability is police intentionally did it  !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> A beautiful article by Sanjib Chowdhury in Amar Desh:
> 
> ??? ?????? ?? ???
> 
> Another one:
> 
> ???? ???? ??????



I saw the discrimination on Tuesday morning when passing through Banani 11. Just before my rickshaw there was a religious guy (with beard and tupi) who was stopped and checked by police but I was not  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Skallagrim said:


> A beautiful article by Sanjib Chowdhury in Amar Desh:
> 
> ??? ?????? ?? ???
> 
> Another one:
> 
> ???? ???? ??????



I translated the first article in Bangla written by this Bangladeshi Hindu reporter so the world can see how Awami League is doing false flag attacks on Hindu's and blaming it on Islamic parties such as Jamaat and Hefazat-e-Islami:
http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2013/04/05/195216
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Amardesh, April 5, 2013

Kar Dalali ke kore (Whose Dalali/agentship is done by whom)







Sanjib Chowdhury

My journalism career has reached 44 years crossing 43 in this February. In this long period I wrote many pieces in my own name. Last week the response I got from more than a thousand people to the piece I wrote called "who is in more danger", was an unimaginable experience for me. There were many who called me on the phone to speak with me. Some even got emotional and started crying while talking to me. From these conversations I got the impression that they could never imagine that the silent cry of the bearded devout Muslims wearing caps would caught the eye of a Hindu (Sanjib) and get expressed through his pen.

One should remember that I am not saying that the minority specially Hindu's are not in danger. Hindu's houses, temples, businesses are being attacked stealthily at the cover of darkness at night. These attackers cannot be identified for some reason it seems. So forget about giving them punishment, the attackers are not even being caught. Even without these recent disturbances, for valid reasons, there is mountain of pain being accumulated in the minds of Hindu's, and as a Hindu person, I am well aware of this. In this context, what I want to say is that, just like innocent Hindu's, innocent devout Muslims are also not doing well at all. The reason for not doing well of minorities and a section of majority for being devout is the absence of Democratic Values and awareness of a sense of Human Rights. To bring these values back in society, Muslims have to learn to cry at Hindu's pain and Hindu's have to learn to cry at Muslims pain; only after that there will be growth of mutual sympathy for both communities and the evil forces roaming under the cover of darkness will look for ways to escape.

For the last part of my previous piece, a famous Buddhist writer expressed mild objection. He is a very amiable gentleman. There was no dearth of good manners in his way of expressing his objection. He said that the fact that I highlighted the picture of devout Muslims in danger, have overshadowed the fact of Hindu's being in danger. I could not agree with him on this. If I see that you are in bad shape and I say "Brother, your situation does not look so good" - then why should this reduce in importance the fact that I am also in bad situation? Among those readers who responded to my writing online, more than a hundred have expressed praise and support. Among the commenters, only one Hindu have said something different. His comment: "Sanjib Chowdhury, no matter how much dalali/agentship you do, you will not stay alive and I will not either". Just because of sporting a beard and wearing a cap, devout religious Muslims in this country are being put in harms way, I did not know that pointing out this reality becomes dalali/agentship on my part.

In this regard, I want to mention two past incidents. At that time I was working in the editorial section of Dainik Jugantor (news paper named Daily Jugantor). Under the supervision of Hafez Ahmadullah, every Friday the published religion page was getting a lot of popular response. Every now and then, many Huzur's (Mullah) came to meet Ahmadullah from different regions. I met a few of them and over some days got close to them. Seeing this, a coworker from the editorial section (he works in a different news paper now) jokingly said that you are getting too close to these Musalli's/Mullah, you will understand the consequence, once they stab you in your stomach. A decade has past since those jokes. No Hujur ever stabbed me and I am still working as a journalist making ends meet.

Second incident is after 3 months from above incident. There was going to be a religious get together (Waz Mahfil) in Kamrangir Char near Dhaka. A son of Hafezi Huzur, late Hamidullah Huzur was a close friend. He invited me to this religious get together to make a speech. When I decided to go there, my family got very worried. At that time the situation in Kamrangir Char was not so good. One aspect of the situation was that the Muslims in that area are very conservative. If they face someone from different religious background, there was no telling what they might do. My family got worried about what would happen to me if I went to attend this religious gathering (Islamic Mahfil) in this Kamrangir Char area, so they forced my son to go with me as a body guard. But the warm welcome I got in this Mahfil, I still remember that pleasant memory to this day. On the way back, my son was surprised and told me "Dad, none of these Huzur's look communal!"

Nanupur Madrasa in Fotikchori, Chittagong is a conservative Islamic educational institution. Adjacent to this Madrasa is a very old Buddhist village. On one side of the boundary wall is a Madrasa and on the other side is a Buddhist temple. For half a century, these have co-existed with mutual good relations. When the General Manager of the Madrasa Zamiruddin Huzur died, people in the Buddhist village were filled with sorrow. This Madrasa is probably now the largest Islamic educational center in the country. More than a year ago, a few miscreants attacked a Hindu village to illegaly take over Hindu property. If Allama Ahmad Shafi, one of the main important personage in Hathajari Madrasa, did not resist with his anti-communal feelings, much blood would have flown in that day. Everyone knows about aggressive attitude of late Mufti Fazlul Haque Amini. But no one much remembers how he was alert about making sure that there is no break in the Puja-Archana (Hindu prayer rituals) in Dakeshwari temple, and how he instructed Lalbag Madrasa students to watch out for the temple's well being.

Therefore, the Hindu gentleman who said that he and I will both die at Muslim hands, this kind of idea is baseless. Rather, it will be better for Hindu's like him to get out from such perverted thinking.

But it is not just Hindu's that is suffering from such delusions. Recently, the chairman of Human Rights Commission, Dr. Mizanur Rahman, made a tremendous insulting statement against the devout Muslims of this country, so much so that there is worry that this will irrepairably damage the non-communal reputation of Bangladesh. He said that the way Bangladesh is going, it seems that in 20 years no Hindu's will exist in this country. He also said that the current stealth attacks that are going on against Hindu temples and property are just training exercises. In his opinion, Hindu's are facing a terrible upcoming blow. If we analyze Dr. Mizan's statement, first we can say that Bangladesh is going this way, because Awami League govt. is running it this way. That the Hindu's will disappear in Bangladesh in 20 years, if things continue this way, for this Dr. Mizan is blaming the misrule of AL govt. and holding the AL govt. responsible? This needs to be clarified. According to Dr. Mizan's theory, Hindu's will disappear in three different methods:

- first, Hindu's will all be killed
- second, Hindu's will all convert
- third, Hindu's will escape from the country

Other than these three reasons, there is no other way for the Hindu's to disappear. Does he think that Muslims of Bangladesh are loosing their sanity and are bent on destroying the Hindu community in Bangladesh? What is the basis of his belief that there is imminent assault on Hindu's (of Bangladesh). If he found authentic evidence for this upcoming attack, then what is his responsibility as the Chairman of the Human Rights Commission to stop this imminent assault? I personally think that by making these strange and provocative statement he is creating an environment of fear and terror in the country, defaming Bangladesh and handing over sharp weapons to other states to act accordingly (making use of this make believe situation to take steps against Bangladesh). Not only that, this is also a huge insult for the majority (Muslim) community of this country. In 1955 then East Pakistan Chief Secretary Punjabi ICS (CSP) officer Aziz Ahmad, thumped a table and told Mrs. Neli Sengupta, an influential leader of Pakistan National Congress: I know how to eliminate Hindu's from Pakistan. Pakistan broke, Bangladesh came into being, Aziz Ahmad is no more, we Hindu's are living together with Muslims through thick and thin. And after so many years, I don't know if Dr. Mizan is feeling the same itch of Hindu elimination like Aziz Ahmad. But whether Doctorate degree holder Mr. Mizan likes it or not, as long as there is Bangladesh, there will be existence of many different religious communities of Bangladeshi's in this country.

When I almost finished this article, I saw a news in one of the private TV channels. US Ambassador Dan Mozena went to Dhakeshwari temple to express sympathy to Hindu's under the context of ongoing attacks (on Hindu's). There he uttered some pleasant words. According to the TV news report, some temple affiliated Hindu's told Mozena that Jamaat-Shibir and Hefazat-e-Islam are attacking Hindu's. Firstly, I would like to say that, if US Ambassador want to express his condolences for the affected Hindu victims of attacks, that is good, but why go to Dhakeshwar temple for that? Has this temple or any other temple in the capital city (Dhaka) been affected? Mr. Mozena, would it not be more proper and realistic if you had taken the trouble and visited the actual areas where the attacks took place and talked directly with the affected Hindu's? Where did Dhakeshwari temple priests (Purut/Thakurs) find the information that Jamaat-Shibir and Hefazat-e-Islam are together beating up the Hindu's? In govt. statements, so far it was heard that BNP was assisting Jamaat-shibir for attack on Hindu's; suddenly BNP name was dropped and Hefazat-e-Islam's name is now being mentioned, who gave them this idea, I don't know. I would request the important personage of the Dhakeshwari temple not to parrot the same propaganda and do further damage to the Hindu community (of Bangladesh). I am a Hindu as well. I also know some information. The information I have is that among Political parties, only Jamaat-e-Islami is trying to help the affected Hindu's in a organized way. I felt ashamed from this incident. I never voted for Jamaat-e-Islami; no Hindu's ever voted for them I think. But even then this party collectively is standing by the side of Hindu's in this hour of need, this fact cannot be denied. Who felt ashamed or who felt aggrieved, however do not determine the flow of history.
snjbchy@yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

*15 km away (in Uttara area) from April 6 program venue,steady stream of people pouring in...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Dam , thats huge crowd, it is rocking, watching Diginata channel live telecast


----------



## BDforever

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;
&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;-&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;:
&#2535;. &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#8216;&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#8217; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2536;. &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2404;
&#2537;. &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2494;.)-&#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2538;. &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2539;. &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2540;. &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2451; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2541;. &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;-&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2542;. &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2456;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2543;. &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451;-&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2464;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;-&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2453; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;-&#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2534;. &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2454;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2535;. &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;-&#2474;&#2496;&#2465;&#2492;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2536;. &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;-&#2471;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;, &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2537;. &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

This is unprecedented in the history of the Bangla land. People are walking 40-50 KM to join in long march. Simply incredible. May Almighty help them to overcome odds and save our beloved motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

M_Saint said:


> This is unprecedented in the history of the Bangla land. People are walking 40-50 KM to join in long march. Simply incredible. May Almighty help them to overcome odds and save our beloved motherland.



40-50 KM is nothing. People even as far as Chittagong and Cox's Bazar are joining the march.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> 40-50 KM is nothing. People even as far as Chittagong and Cox's Bazar are joining the march.



You joined, bro?


----------



## asad71

BNP's top leaders have been arrested again. Secy Gen Fakhrul, Noman, Maudud, Rizvi, Gayeshhar, Alal, Khoka - total 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

asad71 said:


> BNP's top leaders have been arrested again. Secy Gen Fakhrul, Noman, Maudud, Rizvi, Gayeshhar, Alal, Khoka - total 10.



awami league is shitting bricks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

Hey guys are you watching ATN news right now?just listening to munni shaha and our manonio shorashtro montri throw up my dinner twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

@aazidane @animelive @kobiraaz 
Why crying for me?? Im not ur league, U know  

Not thinking necessary to waste my time on the molla foolz on street so working on some important issues


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> @aazidane @animelive @kobiraaz
> Why crying for me?? *Im not ur league, U know*
> 
> *Not thinking necessary to waste my time on the molla foolz on street so working on some important issues*



That is extremely arrogant of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> That is extremely arrogant of you



May be chapatti leaguers are working on very important issues in the streets. They always do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> May be chapatti leaguers are working on very important issues in the streets. They always do.



I happened to meet one actually. 

The other day, I saw one AL chap panting heavily after being chased down by the Mullahs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

Luffy 500 said:


> May be chapatti leaguers are working on very important issues in the streets. They always do.



Don't dishturb him! He ij biji.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=632929290057899







BDforever said:


> &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;
> &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;-&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;:
> &#2535;. &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#8216;&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#8217; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2536;. &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2404;
> &#2537;. &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2494;.)-&#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2480;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2538;.* &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;,* &#2478;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2539;. *&#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;*, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2540;. &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2451; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2541;. &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;-&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2542;. &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2456;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2543;. &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451;-&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2464;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;-&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2453; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;-&#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2534;. &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2454;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2535;. &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;-&#2474;&#2496;&#2465;&#2492;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2536;. &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;-&#2471;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;, &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2537;. &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Skallagrim said:


> Don't dishturb him! He ij biji.



 It would have been great if we could have send all the chapatti leaguers to ghana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Skallagrim said:


> Don't dishturb him! He ij biji.



Meaning of "Bollow-ger" plz ??


----------



## Mattrixx

Skallagrim said:


> Don't dishturb him! He ij biji.



Meaning of "Bollow-ger" plz.







https://www.facebook.com/notes/%E0%A6%AE%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%A4%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B0-%E0%A6%87%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%87-%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%AB%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%95/%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%A8-%E0%A6%86%E0%A6%AE%E0%A6%BF-%E0%A6%B9%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%AB%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%9C%E0%A6%A4%E0%A7%87-%E0%A6%87%E0%A6%B8%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%AE%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%B0-%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%B0%E0%A7%8B%E0%A6%A7%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A4%E0%A6%BE-%E0%A6%95%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%9B%E0%A6%BF-/411527522276512




Luffy 500 said:


> It would have been great if we could have send all the chapatti leaguers to ghana.








Whom are these then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> @aazidane @animelive @kobiraaz
> Why crying for me?? Im not ur league, U know
> 
> Not thinking necessary to waste my time on the molla foolz on street so *working on some important issues*



getting Indian visa?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

madx said:


> Meaning of "Bollow-ger" plz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/%E0%A6%AE%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%A4%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B0-%E0%A6%87%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%87-%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%AB%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%95/%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%A8-%E0%A6%86%E0%A6%AE%E0%A6%BF-%E0%A6%B9%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%AB%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%9C%E0%A6%A4%E0%A7%87-%E0%A6%87%E0%A6%B8%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%AE%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%B0-%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%B0%E0%A7%8B%E0%A6%A7%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A4%E0%A6%BE-%E0%A6%95%E0%A6%B0%E0%A6%9B%E0%A6%BF-/411527522276512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whom are these then.



These are BCL / BCU cadre of BAL. You can spot the Junior Law Minister in the top left pix.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

@madx , have U guys completely lost it? U shabagis are now sounding like defeated retreating hyenas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> getting Indian visa?



question is which way he is taking....benapole or zia international airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

1.Jt Secy Salahuddin has a;so been arrested. There are rumors that Begum Zia may be arrested any day now.

2. Meanwhile Hasina herself has started talking abut the Army's role in this crisis. She has said that BA has no role here. That sets in motion a debate as to whether the Army has a role to play here or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

asad71 said:


> 1.Jt Secy Salahuddin has a;so been arrested. *There are rumors that Begum Zia may be arrested any day now.*
> 
> 2. Meanwhile Hasina herself has started talking abut the Army's role in this crisis. She has said that BA has no role here. That sets in motion a debate as to whether the Army has a role to play here or not.



on what charges? a very big plot was hatched by bal to arrest her, thanks allah it didn;t work out the way bal planned it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Bir bangali projonmo bahini

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skallagrim

Does this facebook status of the admin of 'Shahbage Cyber Juddho' (Cyber-war at Shahbag) page represent the psyche of all Shahbag activists?





Translation in brief:



> *There&#8217;s nothing called Neutrality in journalism. As there can&#8217;t be anything in-between truth and falsehood so can&#8217;t there be anything called neutrality. Either you are in the fold of truth or you are immersed into falsehood. Either you are with Hefajat-e-Islam or you are with the young generation who are demanding death penalty for war-criminals.*





Retorts an user: 







> *Admin, either you are with truth, or you are with falsehood; you can&#8217;t remain neutral. Either you want the state in favor of religion or you want it to go against religion. There&#8217;s nothing called &#8220;dharma-niropekshota&#8221; (indifference to religion i.e. secularism). Care to reply?*




http://www.facebook.com/shahbagecyberjuddho

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

An online survey on the Prothom-Alo (A left-leaning secular daily):

Do you support the recent Awami League opinion for dismantling the Ganajagaran Mancha ?

Voted 7304 , Yes 4738 (64.87%), No 2388 (32.69%), No comment 178 (2.44%). 









Prothom Alo | Most popular bangla daily newspaper - online poll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

asad71 said:


> 1.Jt Secy Salahuddin has a;so been arrested. There are rumors that Begum Zia may be arrested any day now.
> 
> 2. Meanwhile Hasina herself has started talking abut the Army's role in this crisis. She has said that BA has no role here. That sets in motion a debate as to whether the Army has a role to play here or not.



I am smelling an Emergency declared by Hasina if things get deteriorated any further. Army rule led by Awami League.


----------



## Mattrixx

animelive said:


> getting Indian visa?



Indian visas are tight. How about a afgani visa for you guys. Thats why you are working for Afganistan and want to
make Bangladesh Banglastan.


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> Indian visas are tight. How about a afgani visa for you guys. Thats why you are working for Afganistan and want to
> make Bangladesh Banglastan.



What happened to the rest of your group? They quit already?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> What happened to the rest of your group? They quit already?



You know Jhund mein to Bakra and Hayena rahte hain. Sher akela ata hain.
Anyway I had never group, Im just an anoynimous poster with lots of error.


----------



## asad71

iajdani said:


> I am smelling an Emergency declared by Hasina if things get deteriorated any further. Army rule led by Awami League.




We believe Hasina has been working on this Chief to accept some sort of military intervention where she keeps all the power. But the Chief and his Generals have refused any such half-hearted deal to "use" the military for political purpose. We don't know if somebody tried to convince the Chief in India to accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> You know Jhund mein to Bakra and Hayena rahte hain. Sher akela ata hain.
> Anyway I had never group, Im just an anoynimous poster with lots of error.



Why you are so upset with me? Looks like you are making personal attacks using foul language, may I ask why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Jhund mein to Bakra and Hayena rahte hain. Sher akela ata hain.



Finally back to your mother tongue, mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## animelive

Current police ideology: "Never shoot the terrorists but the unarmed protesters"

Really hardcore  these guys are seriously pissing me off

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asad71

z0nKNA7.jpg

http://www.***************/forum/index.php?/topic/198605-06-apr-d-day/page-11#entry385994


----------



## PlanetSoldier

iajdani said:


> I am smelling an Emergency declared by Hasina if things get deteriorated any further. Army rule led by Awami League.



Army rule supposedly will never be led by BAL. I think BAL or Sheikh family will again face brutality by army in future, not saying in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

asad71 said:


> z0nKNA7.jpg
> 
> http://www.***************/forum/index.php?/topic/198605-06-apr-d-day/page-11#entry385994



the link does not work


----------



## Mattrixx

madx said:


> Whom are these then.






asad71 said:


> These are BCL / BCU cadre of BAL. You can spot the Junior Law Minister in the top left pix.



Why finding problems to recognize those hippos.


----------



## scholseys

why are our lady politicians so freaking fat and ugly...why...why....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

aazidane said:


> why are our lady politicians so freaking fat and ugly...why...why....



Cause they need to intimidate the opposition kala chad .


----------



## TopCat

aazidane said:


> why are our lady politicians so freaking fat and ugly...why...why....



because they are mostly ex prostitutes joined politics after gaining fat as the previous profession does not yield enough return with that much of fat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

Tah tah not nice.what's wrong with hefazatis to beat a beporda woman in the street? Some of us can't keep our nasty comments to our selves about women .any way I know for a fact why they are fat - usually they comes from day to day earning families and after joining political party they starts earning handsomely (chandabaji including) good food-regular heavy food= fat.man these women can eat!


----------



## kalu_miah

Deaths in renewed Bangladesh clashes - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

*Deaths in renewed Bangladesh clashes*

Three killed as overall death toll from violence prompted by ongoing war crimes tribunal rises to 101 since January.
Last Modified: 11 Apr 2013 17:24

(Video in above link)

Al Jazeera's correspondent, who is not being named for security reasons, reports on the unrest from Dhaka

At least two people have died in clashes between opposition protesters and supporters of the ruling party in Chittagong in southeastern Bangladesh.

Another person was killed and 15 others injured on Thursday in Khulna when police fired at demonstrators from the conservative Jamaat-e-Islami party.

The party is demanding the release of its president, Delwar Hussen.

Police said they fired live rounds at 500 supporters of Jamaat-e-Islami during protests to demand the release of the head of its student wing.

The violence is the latest to hit Bangladesh prompted by a continuing war crimes tribunal, at which almost the entire Jamaat leadership is on trial for crimes committed during the 1971 war of independence against Pakistan.

Clash with Jamaat

The latest deaths brought the overall toll from clashes triggered by the trials to 101 since January 21 when the court handed down its first verdicts.

"Police opened fire after they came under attack from 500 Jamaat supporters," Ghulam Rouf Khan, Khulna district police chief, told AFP news agency, adding that the protesters fired guns and hurled home-made bombs at police.

Spotlight

Follow in-depth coverage of war crimes trials in Dhaka
"A Jamaat man, hit with a bullet in the chest, died on the way to a hospital," Kazi Abu Salek, another Khulna police officer, told AFP. 

About 20 Jamaat supporters were struck by bullets and five police officers were injured in the clashes, online newspaper bdnews24.com said.

Earlier on Thursday, police arrested the acting editor of a pro-opposition newspaper on various charges.

Mahmudur Rahman was arrested in a raid on the office of the Bengali-language Amar Desh newspaper in Dhaka.

Leaders of the government's ruling party have accused the daily of inciting violence during recent political unrest.

Source: Al Jazeera And Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

? ???? ?? ????? ????? ??????? | The Daily Sangram






*&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2433;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;
&#2539; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;

&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;	-&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;
&#2478;&#2507;&#2435; &#2438;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; : &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2539; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2542;&#2539; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2433;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2537;&#2540; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2440;&#2472;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2482;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2440;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482;, &#2472;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2496; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2441;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2496; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2468; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2486;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; 

&#2437;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2478;&#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;

&#2437;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2539; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2538;/&#2539; &#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2482; &#2451; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2437;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2475;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2482;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2478; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;¬&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2465;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2496;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2497;&#2510;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2486;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2460; &#2470;&#2497;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2489; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2478;&#2480;&#2498;&#2470;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2463;

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;, &#2475;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2475;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478; &#2478;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492; &#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2477;&#2495;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;-&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;, &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2474;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;, &#2460;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2465;&#2494;. &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2463; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2486;&#2488;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2486;&#2480;&#2476;&#2468;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2472;&#2507; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2459;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;*


----------



## kalu_miah

???????? ????? ???? ?? ??? ????? ???? ???????? ?????????? ?????? ??? ????? | The Daily Sangram

*&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2463;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;
&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;
&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; : &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2463;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2455;&#2467; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; : &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2463;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2470;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2509;&#2479;&#2498;&#2478; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; (&#2437;&#2476;&#2435 &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;, &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468; &#2478;&#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; (&#2437;&#2476;&#2435 &#2488;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2471;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2509;&#2479;&#2498;&#2478; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2459;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2482;&#2434; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2404; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2478; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494;&#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;*

?? ??? ???? ?????-??????????? ???, ????? ???? ???? ????????? | The Daily Sangram






*&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;-&#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;
&#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;

&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;
&#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2451; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454; &#2451; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2536; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;-&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496;&#2439; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2451; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2489; &#2486;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2437;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;-&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2477;&#2497;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434;-&#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2497;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2455;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2440;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2498;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; (&#2470;&#2494;.&#2476;&#2494;.) &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; (&#2470;&#2494;.&#2476;&#2494;.)-&#2447;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2537; &#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2488; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468;-&#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2454;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496; (&#2470;&#2494;.&#2476;&#2494;.) &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2539;&#2463;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;-&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496; &#2478;&#2470;&#2470;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2441;&#2482;&#2498;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2482; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2471; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2535;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;*


----------



## asad71

Khaleda Zia's bail may be cancelled on 21 Apr when she shows up for bail hearing. Significantly Hasina has selected the same date for starting the process of Presidential election. BP and JeI are practically leaderless. With Khaled in jail, they will be totally lost. In these traumatic circumstances isn't it possible for Hasina to instal herself as the President? Then she can influence the interim govt, and even declare emergency with the army's cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

asad71 said:


> Khaleda Zia's bail may be cancelled on 21 Apr when she shows up for bail hearing. Significantly Hasina has selected the same date for starting the process of Presidential election. BP and JeI are practically leaderless. *With Khaled in jail, they will be totally lost.* In these traumatic circumstances isn't it possible for Hasina to instal herself as the President? Then she can influence the interim govt, and even declare emergency with the army's cooperation.



with kz in jail BNP will be more united if anything . But her bail won't be cancelled.


----------



## kalu_miah

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/new/2013/04/14/162966.htm







*&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;
&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;

&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2470;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2488;. &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2495;&#2503;&#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2478; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2451; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2495;&#2476;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2455;&#2494;&#2459;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2469;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2434; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2503;&#2441;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2456;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2455;&#2472;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2434; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2488;.&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;
&#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2441;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2460; &#2470;&#2497;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2478;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2496; &#2475;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2453;&#2468;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;-&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2475;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;-&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2460;&#2470;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2454;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2477;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2475;&#2468;&#2496; &#2475;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2497; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2497;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2489; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2459;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2455;&#2467;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2488;&#2497;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2468;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460;, &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2475;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2478; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2469;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;: &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2459;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;: &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2455;&#2475;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2479;&#2492;&#2456;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2459;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2447;&#2465;&#2477;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2459;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2478; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2475;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2451;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2495;&#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2439;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2435; &#2437;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2459;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404;*


----------



## kobiraaz

Anti-Hasina protest in Newyork

Larger than Shahbag

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MooshMoosh

They are angry over someone who writes over the net? What's the Bangla government's respond?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TopCat

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=131270810391743[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

See what happened to Awami Motorized Infantry Regiment at Fatikchhari, Chittagong.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=360100660760499

Courtesy: www.facebook.com/shahbagecyberjuddho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Awami MP inaugurates football tournament flying inflated condom.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> Awami MP inaugurates football tournament flying inflated condom.



Is it true or photoshop  ! If true, it must be a dream of BB that flying inflated condom one day Sonar Bangla population explosion would be controlled  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skallagrim

PlanetSoldier said:


> *Is it true or photoshop*  ! If true, it must be a dream of BB that flying inflated condom one day Sonar Bangla population explosion would be controlled  .



Can it be photoshopped...? You can see the trees behind through the condoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Skallagrim said:


> Awami MP inaugurates football tournament flying inflated condom.



Chagu photoshop.


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Chagu photoshop.



Post the real pic then, chapati.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

new thread to discuss 5th may events... hefajat e islam vs GOVT. post in this thread please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

How about here? 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/236464-bangladesh-revolution-news-updates-59.html

What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

bro let them discuss here and then move this thread in that sticky thread. very few 5-6 people visit that thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Probably the May 5th rally will require a separate thread like this ...... This could turn into a big event that could change the course of Bangladesh history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

> Hefajat ameer Allama Shah Ahmad Shafi came to Bogra by a private helicopter from Hathazari in Chittagong to address a rally of the Islamist group at Eidgah ground in the town yesterday.



More: 


> Leaders of Hefajat-e-Islam Bangladesh have threatened to unseat the government if their 13-point demand is not met by May 5.
> 
> They sounded the warning from rally held at Central Eidgah in Bogra town yesterday.
> 
> Chaired by Mufti Abdur Rahman, the rally was addressed, among others, by Ameer of Hefajat-e -Islam Bangladesh Allama Shah Ahmad Shafi, Secretary Junaid Babunagari, central Vice President Noor Hossain Kashimi, Bogra unit member-secretary Engineer Shamsul Islam, Maulana Abdur Rouf and Nazmul Ahsan.
> 
> A helicopter, carrying Hefajat Ameer Allama Shah Ahmad Shafi from Hathazari in Chittagong, landed Sultanganj High School field at 3:05pm. Party secretary Junaid Babunagari accompanied the Hefajat ameer.
> 
> Asked who had provided the helicopter for the Hefajat ameer, Bogra unit member secretary engineer Shamsul Islam told this correspondent that an imandar (believer) of Islam chartered the helicopter for him (ameer).
> 
> He, however, declined to mention the name of the person who hired the helicopter for Hefajat ameer.
> 
> Addressing the rally, the Hefajat leaders said Savar tragedy is a gazab (curse) of Allah as the activists of Gonojagoron Mancha are involved in immoral activities at Shahbagh. They demanded immediate arrest of the atheist bloggers.
> 
> The Hefajat leaders vowed to shed blood to realise their demands and urged the people to join Dhaka siege programme on May 5.
> 
> Allama Shah Ahmad Shafi in his speech urged the people to get ready for sacrificing their lives for the sake of Islam. &#8220;We want to make the country free from atheist bloggers as they are illegal sons of the soil,&#8221; he said.
> 
> District unit BNP leaders led by President VP Saiful Islam and Jagpa Bogra unit President Ameer Mondol also attened the rally.



Source: Hefajat chief lands from chopper, addresses rally | The Daily Star

Oh boy......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

What will happen on 5th may? Either an Islamic revolution or business as usual.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Al-zakir said:


> What will happen on 5th may? Either an Islamic revolution or business as usual.



One or the other. Until the day comes know one really knows.

AL/RAW propaganda -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

MBI Munshi said:


> One or the other. Until the day comes know one really knows.
> 
> AL/RAW propaganda -



I wish they would. Ei chapati gula ke katakati chara ar kono upay nai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kalu_miah

What I heard is that after deaths from public beating, regular 90% Police force is now trying to separate themselves from the around 10% Gopalganj Awami police force and not fire on public. Army is trying to stay neutral and stop any abuse from any side.

I have also heard that after running out of ammunition, Awami League govt. have imported illegal more lethal form of ammunition to use on protesters and activists.

I think both sides are now gearing up for battle. If Dhaka can be cut off from the rest of the country for 10 days, then this govt. will fall. But a lot of people will loose their lives in the process, both protesters, police and Awami goons.

If govt. survives this shutdown, then new movements will be planned.

Can anyone from Bangladesh with more inside information, please confirm the above and provide more info?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Is there any connection between bnp jamat gathering today and hefajat islam tmrw?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

Openly?non whatsoever. But behind the scene who knows? And don't go overboard with speculation. Wait till 6th.let's wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

how are preparations going? what is the plan for tomorrow? anyone can inform?


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> Is there any connection between bnp jamat gathering today and hefajat islam tmrw?





> ELECTION-TIME NON-PARTY GOVERNMENT
> 
> *Meet demand by 48hrs or face ouster: Khaleda*
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> The Bangladesh Nationalist Party chairperson, Khaleda Zia, on Saturday issued a 48-hour ultimatum to the government to accept the demand for an election-time non-party government.
> 
> Otherwise, Khaleda, also leader of the opposition in parliament, threatened to spell out programmes that would force the government to quit.
> 
> She issued the ultimatum at a large rally at Shapla Chattar at Motijheel in the city organised by the BNP-led &#8216;18-party&#8217; alliance.
> 
> Khaleda asked the prime minister to make a specific announcement that the next general election would be held under a non-party neutral government.
> 
> Before announcing the ultimatum, Khaleda asked her party activists and allies if they were ready to stay on at Shapla Chattar for 24 hours to realise the demand, the activists at the rally stood up shouting &#8216;yes&#8217;.
> 
> The BNP chief assured the activists that she would have stayed on but as Hefajat-e-Islam has a programme for today, she was issuing a 48-hour ultimatum to the government.
> 
> She wanted to know from the gathering whether they would turn up in case she asked them to do so after the 48-hour deadline was over. The leaders and activists in the rally replied &#8216;yes&#8217;.
> 
> Khaleda warned that if the government did not allow BNP and its allies to hold rally ignoring the ultimatum, they would not wait for permission. They would sit wherever possible, she said. She said the government was staging a drama in the name of dialogue.
> 
> The prime minister was offering dialogue when the Ulama had united, she added.
> 
> The government was also talking about dialogue to divert the attention of the people who were aggrieved and when workers were carrying out movement.
> 
> Khaleda said talking about dialogue was not enough. The government must say clearly that next general election would be held under a non-party neutral government, she said adding that if the announcement was made, there would be no need for much discussion.
> 
> She said the prime minister should announce in a televised-address that election would be held under a non-party government.
> 
> Khaleda said an atmosphere must be created before discussion by releasing the alliance leaders and activists, withdrawing cases against them, announcing a specific agenda of the proposed dialogue that election would be held under a non-party government.
> 
> The BNP chief said they were ready for discussion to keep democracy functioning.
> She said the prime minister was asking her to join dialogue, a &#8216;photo session&#8217; and to join parliament. &#8216;Maybe, she [Hasina] will one day invite me to tea,&#8217; the BNP chief said.
> 
> Khaleda invited Hasina to her residence to discuss over tea about a framework for a non-party neutral government to resolve the crisis.
> 
> The BNP chief said she hoped the government would not obstruct Hefajat-e-Islam&#8217;s &#8216;peaceful&#8217; programme today and warned the government of the consequences if it tried to do so.
> 
> She said as a Muslim she would extend support to Hefajat&#8217;s programme against indecent remarks on the Prophet (SM).
> 
> Khaleda accused the government of carrying out propaganda against Hefajat by branding it &#8216;militant, Al-Qaeda and terrorist&#8217;.
> 
> She said Ulama had united and they had no politics. She alleged that militants remained in the Awami League and asked the prime minister to recover firearms from the &#8216;militants&#8217; hiding in the AL to curb terrorism.
> 
> The BNP chairperson said the prime minister should not talk about humanity as &#8216;no acts of brutality could match the killing of people by oars and sticks, gun powder and enforced disappearance, including that of BNP leader Ilias Ali.&#8217;
> 
> About the prime minister&#8217;s request to postpone the day&#8217;s rally of the alliance and donate the money meant for the rally to the Savar tragedy victims, Khaleda claimed that the BNP did not need money for holding rallies. &#8216;Rather it is Awami League which hires people for a rally.&#8217;
> 
> The BNP chairperson also asked the government to stop the coal-based electricity project in Bagherhat to save Sundarban.
> 
> Witnesses said activists of Jamaat-e-Islami and Islami Chhatra Shibir were seen very active in the rally and its surroundings. Many of them were guarding the entrances to the venue with sticks.
> 
> They took control of the entrances to Motijheel, at Fakirerpul, Arambagh and Purana Paltan, shouting slogans for the release of their leaders and activists, including war crimes convicts Delwar Hossain Sayedee and Abdul Quader Molla.
> 
> Some activists wearing headbands of Shibir at Fakirerpul raised a banner that read &#8216;Bansher Kella (bamboo fortress)&#8212;Help revolution&#8230;.&#8217;
> 
> The government has already asked the authorities to block the controversial facebook page &#8216;Bansher Kella&#8217; run by Shibir for carrying out propaganda against its rivals and over various sensitive issues.
> 
> Activists of BNP and its major ally Jamaat mainly filled Matijheel and its surroundings&#8212;Fakirerpul, Ittefaq crossing, Arambagh and Baitul Mukarram north gate. They alleged that many BNP-Jamaat activists could not attend the rally as they were stopped at different places on the way.
> 
> Wearing headbands and holding placards with portraits of BNP founder Ziaur Rahman, chairperson Khaleda Zia and its senior vice-chairman Tarique Rahman, the party men poured in the venue in their thousands from different areas of Dhaka and outlying districts. Tight security was in place at the venue and its surroundings.
> 
> Presided over by Dhaka city BNP convener Sadeque Hossain Khoka, the rally was also addressed, among others, by party leaders Khandaker Mosharaf Hossain, Moudud Ahmed, Hannan Shah, MK Anwar, Rafiqul Islam Mia, Abdul Moyeen Khan, Zainul Abdin Farroque, Abdus Salam, Jamaat-e-Islami acting Ameer Mokbul Ahmed, Liberal Democratic party chairman Oli Ahmed, Bangladesh Jatiya Party chairman Andalib Rahman, Islami Oikya Jote chairman Abdul Latif Nezami, Khelafat Majlish ameer Mohammad Ishaq, JAGPA president Shafiul Alam Prodhan and Kalyan party chairman Syed M Ibrahim.



Source: Meet demand by 48hrs or face ouster: Khaleda



They should also rally for the plight of our garment workers: The very lifeblood of our economy. 

Any word or development from the army regarding this fiasco?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Loki said:


> Source: Meet demand by 48hrs or face ouster: Khaleda
> 
> 
> 
> They should also rally for the plight of our garment workers: The very lifeblood of our economy.
> 
> Any word or development from the army regarding this fiasco?



Today's (May 4th) gathering at Shapla Chattar is to protest garments tragedy (among other things). Hefazat already updated their demands to include workers right and compensation. Looks like sushil and elites are either failing to sense gravity of current affairs or conveniently ignoring reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

Even before crack of the dawn, people are on move to seige Dhaka and genocidal Awami League inside





At Jatrabari, entry point from Chittagong, Comilla and Noakhali and even Sylhet





From Naranganj

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cyberian

My condolences go out for the hundreds of Muslim people who lost their lives in the recent building collapse in Bangladesh.

Could the Bangladeshi brothers briefly tell me what's so big about the 5th May? What's it about? Who's gathering against who?


----------



## jaunty

SUPARCO said:


> Could the Bangladeshi brothers briefly tell me what's so big about the 5th May? What's it about? Who's gathering against who?



Mullah vs Govt.


----------



## idune

SUPARCO said:


> Could the Bangladeshi brothers briefly tell me what's so big about the 5th May? What's it about? Who's gathering against who?



Please read the following thread and 5th May is continuation of the silent majority action to thwart anti Islam and anti Muslim genocidal Awami League regime.


*Historic uprising of Bangladesh silent majority*

April 6, 2013 is momentous day in the history of Bangladesh no matter what outcome waiting in days and weeks ahead. Bangladesh silent majority Muslim population since independence had been repressed by neighbor secular imposition, hostile politics of Awami League, labeling and instigation by its civil society class and by Awami secular media. Bangladesh independence had long been hijacked by indian and Awami League political and hegemonic business using 43 years old independence wartime atrocities. In these 43 years Awami League and indian combined political and media muscle labeled Muslim majority population as fundamentalist, anti- Bangladesh and even anti-independence just because they resented indian branded and Awami League imposed secular doctrine. 

Awami League had already changed Bangladesh constitution, removed majority Muslim aspiration and pushing to ban any Islamic political party. Muslim woman faced constant attack and abuse from law enforcement, Awami League regime itself and Awami League run judicial system.When stage honchos from Indian and Awami League orchestrated fascist gathering attacked Islam and Islamic faith, Bangladesh Muslim majority population realized that their existence as Muslim and way of living as Muslim and Islamic faith are in grave danger. 

In such backdrop, Chittagong based Islamic educational institutions and their leaders called upon Muslim majority for resistance against attack on Islam and Islamic faith. Bangladesh Muslim majority population which already felt their back on the wall and was grasping for leadership, responded with overwhelming support for Hefajat organized April 6th Long March program. 
Awami League regime and its communist/atheist partners called on strike and forcefully shutdown Bangladesh transport system to thwart todays long march. But hundreds of thousands of Bangladeshis arrived and arriving Dhaka on foot, on boats and whatever means they can find, facing torture and attack from Awami League party thugs and from genocidal police on the way. 

But, Muslims in Bangladesh arrived in this historic April 6th, 2013. All eyes at Allama Ahmad Shafi and his leadership team for their message and direction for next action.


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...bangladesh-silent-majority.html#ixzz2SNqS5eLE

Abdullahpur Tongi, heart of garments industries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

SUPARCO said:


> Myin Bangladesh.
> 
> Could the Bangladeshi brothers briefly tell me what's so big about the 5th May? What's it about? Who's gathering against who?



Battle between Imandar and beiman. InshAllah, mujahideen will prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

jaunty said:


> Mullah vs Govt.



So long indians are in that type of illusion and propaganda mode, it is better for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

Thanks @idune and @Al-zakir. May Allah give the Muslims of Bangladesh success against the enemies of Al-Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

Nayabazar point:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

All entry and exit point to and from Dhaka are effectively shut now. Awami League genocidal police putting barricade in places like Gabtoli (access point to northern Bangladesh) but people sat in and continuing their seige. There is news that Awami League regime is interrupting internet access.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

they said 60,00,000 activists already joined the blockade. more and more will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silverblaze

where would Bangladesh go?


----------



## Al-zakir

I like this young brother.


----------



## Skallagrim

How long will this blockade continue? Is it only for one day?


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Stream of people crossing police blockade at Jatrabari and moving towards Motijheel/Paltan. They should breach Gabtoli- Aminbazar and Tongi point and move towards PMO and Dhanmondi 32.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Police shoot at protesting people and arrested 6.





http://www.natunbarta.com/politics/2013/05/05/24544/857aa912a7ef7cd20af40ae9d589dd3c

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Skallagrim said:


> How long will this blockade continue? Is it only for one day?



dont knw. guess bkz took 48 hours to observe the situation . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

From Kanchpur to Motijheel 20 km way is full of people joined the historic May 5th siege. That is just one entry point of Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Dhaka city dweller extended their solidarity and hospitality to people came from different districts. People from all walks of life came out with food, water and fruits to extend their support for the cause. 




_Photo: Locals in Gazipur distributing lemonade to protesting people_

?????? ???????? ???? ?????????? ????? | politics | natunbarta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

In order to protect Shabagi attackers on Islam, police attacked Hefazat protesters in Paltan, Dainik Bangla circle, Shpla Chattar and in airport road. Pitch battle still continuing...

?????? ??????-????? ??????? ???? | politics | natunbarta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Until now in pitch battle hefajote Islam failed to overcome police barricade


----------



## the just

Watch live in Chanel 24 news-AL goons openly firing side by side police towards Hefazat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chiranjib

the figures of 5 million/6 million that is being quoted by Hefajot activists, is, if true, one of the largest gatherings in human history. Anyway, what are they going to do ? It's very hard to control a crowd like this for H-e-I leaders. If they (HeI leaders) try negotiating with the Govt then it's very likely that hardliners will sideline them. If they don't talk with the Govt, then, well, blockade will continue. 

But remember, the Govt can't afford its capital to be blockaded for weeks on end. that's simply absurd. 

I don't see this ending well. In fact it will perhaps be a bloodbath. Hope it doesn't happen but then Savar showed us how precious is the life of common people in Bangladesh (and in entire south asia to be fair).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

More than 10 people already killed by genocidal Awami League. Awami League mass killing in the video

https://www.facebook.com/newbasherk...9527316&set=vb.428835640537739&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Silverblaze said:


> where would Bangladesh go?



Looks like they are going down the mullah drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

jaunty said:


> Looks like they are going down the mullah drain.



expect alot of your dadas in the border, the Mullahs gonna kick their *** back to Bharot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaunty

animelive said:


> expect alot of your dadas in the border, the Mullahs gonna kick their *** back to Bharot



These mullahs are scary I agree.


----------



## kobiraaz

just attended 30-40 hefajat activists in casualty ward.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

The video reports of TV channels should be recorded and preserved for future references. AL had a press conference at5 today in Dhanmondi league's office. Whatever they say comes down to one thing-opposition and hefazat should listen to AL without demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> just attended 30-40 hefajat activists in casualty ward.



Thank you kobi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BREAKING: Sheikh Hasina has died

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> just attended 30-40 hefajat activists in casualty ward.



Jazak Allah Khayr brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

Hefazat to continue siege until govt comply with their demands.

?????? ?????? ???????, ??????? ??????????? ??????-???? | ??????? | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

the just said:


> The video reports of TV channels should be recorded and preserved for future references. AL had a press conference at5 today in Dhanmondi league's office. Whatever they say comes down to one thing-opposition and hefazat should listen to AL without demands.



For Hasina of Hasina by Hasina  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DauD0

animelive said:


>



I've got tears in my eyes...tears of laughter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Hefazat decided to stay on ground until their demands are fulfilled meanwhile Begum Zia called upon 18 party alliance and Dacca residents to come out and join Hefazat activists. Can they overthrow _matki _la-hasina?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The situation in the center of Dhaka is extremely bad. Things are tense. No new information coming out though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> The situation in the center of Dhaka is extremely bad. Things are tense. No new information coming out though.



Do you suppose AL will force to bow down? Perhaps it depends if they(hefazat) can hold for couple of days and if BNP led alliance come out with full force. What's is your take on this?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> Hefazat decided to stay on ground until their demands are fulfilled meanwhile Begum Zia called upon 18 party alliance and Dacca residents to come out and join Hefazat activists. *Can they overthrow matki la-hasina?*



With powerful backers, it'd be difficult. If the AL wins the next election, it'd be almost impossible to remove them. 

If you noticed, Hasina, along with other AL leaders are strangely calm even after all their irresponsible comments and the series of screw-ups and scams during their tenure. This surprisingly calm attitude speaks volume. 



MBI Munshi said:


> The situation in the center of Dhaka is extremely bad. Things are tense. No new information coming out though.



I saw live pictures of the Paltan area. Seemed like a freaking war zone. In fact, at first I thought it was in Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

Loki said:


> If you noticed, Hasina, along with other AL leaders are strangely calm even after all their irresponsible comments and the series of screw-ups and scams during their tenure. This surprisingly calm attitude speaks volume.



Speaks volume of what, confidence? I think you may not aware of few internals and reading the situation differently

This is awami League last bastion and most die hard Awami league police and Awami terror brigade deployed to kill and terrorize protesting people. This terror method has limit in terms of time and effectiveness. Tonight is critical but tomorrow is even more for this genocidal regime survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Basherkella is providing a live feed to the Motijheel gathering - 

basherkella on USTREAM: We are Muslims. We are Bangladeshi youth. We want justice everywhere. We stand against all types of oppression and suppression. Th...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> With powerful backers, it'd be difficult. If the AL wins the next election, it'd be almost impossible to remove them.
> 
> If you noticed, Hasina, along with other AL leaders are strangely calm even after all their irresponsible comments and the series of screw-ups and scams during their tenure. This surprisingly calm attitude speaks volume.



Hmm how about BNP(i know they are nothing alone, not anymore atleast) Shibir/Jamat and Hefazot e Islam combined? I am afraid, the calm approach shows that they have plans, and all i could guess is they will take the Fascist approach on this 



idune said:


> Speaks volume of what, confidence? I think you may not aware of few internals and reading the situation differently.



Yes unfortunately. As luffy pointed out in one thread, they have decided to not get off easily and start a bloodbath if needed. We can easily see the start, today. Things will only get worse.

FYI, no i am not a RAW agent

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> The situation in the center of Dhaka is extremely bad. Things are tense. No new information coming out though.



Awami League regime put virtual ban on media from showing live news, that is why you do not see much news coming out. In the mean time Awami League regime cut off power supply in Motijheel area and genocidal force firing to terrorize people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

animelive said:


> Yes unfortunately. As luffy pointed out in one thread, they have decided to not get off easily and start a bloodbath if needed. We can easily see the start, today. Things will only get worse.
> 
> FYI, no i am not a RAW agent



Awami League will continue with blood bath there is no question about it. But based on internal info I have serious doubt about their confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Awami fagots as expected started another bloodbath. 9 died as per diganta's current TV scrollings. I hope they stay put in motizheel and with Allah(swt) willing ,bring down this facist gov. 



Loki said:


> With powerful backers, it'd be difficult. If the AL wins the next election, it'd be almost impossible to remove them.
> 
> If you noticed, Hasina, along with other AL leaders are strangely calm even after all their irresponsible comments and the series of screw-ups and scams during their tenure. This surprisingly calm attitude speaks volume.



A free and fair election is impossible for them to win. But yes,*IF* they can stay beyond 2014, this country will cease to exist. I don't think they are clam or confident but rather lost their senses with arrogance and may be depending on the dadas a bit too much. They don't have any other way but to try & stream roll any opposition to their facist doctrine. Don't U think these dalal fagots could have avoided the blood bath today but they initiated and even revoked BNP's 48 hr ultimatum. These lunnys are wet dreaming about officially going bakshal.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## animelive

Luffy 500 said:


> Awami fagots as expected started another bloodbath. 9 died as per diganta's current TV scrollings. I hope they stay put in motizheel and with Allah(swt) willing ,bring down this facist gov.



Why stay put? why not break some police heads?  would be more productive and helpful to the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

46th Brigade on highest alert, in fact they have deployed 2 army jeeps in front of the banani gate. Dhaka is all quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

????? ?????? ???????, ???????????? ??????? ??????? | ??????? | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> A free and fair election is impossible for them to win. But yes,*IF* they can stay beyond 2014, this country will cease to exist. I don't think they are clam or confident but rather lost their senses with arrogance and may be depending on the dadas a bit too much. They don't have any other way but to try & stream roll any opposition to their facist doctrine. Don't U think these dalal fagots could have avoided the blood bath today but they initiated and even revoked BNP's 48 hr ultimatum. These lunnys are wet dreaming about officially going bakshal.



What I'm surprised about is the AL's uncompromising nature of extremist proportions! On every subject! 

Have they ever wondered about their safety in case they fall from power? Committing a crime is easy, but getting away with it is a another matter. And that requires an escape strategy. 

I don't know. It's either they have a brilliant escape strategy or have sub-human level intelligence. 

Being dependent on their backers too much is also a possibility. And they have very strong backing from there too! 



animelive said:


> Why stay put? why not break some police heads?  would be more productive and helpful to the nation



A man with a stick versus a man with a gun?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## the just

Seeing AL calm is indeed serious matter.I heard the story so many times from my father.I can imagine it clearly.When Shiraj Shikdar challenged Sheikh Mujib he was also very calm and controlled. Not his usual banter passed his lips.Next day when when asked he told the press-KOTHAE SHIRAJ SHIKDAR?by that time he was already kidnapped and killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Let's Move On.......

It's *6th May* Now!!!


----------



## idune

the just said:


> Seeing AL calm is indeed serious matter.I heard the story so many times from my father.I can imagine it clearly.When Shiraj Shikdar challenged Sheikh Mujib he was also very calm and controlled. Not his usual banter passed his lips.Next day when when asked he told the press-KOTHAE SHIRAJ SHIKDAR?by that time he was already kidnapped and killed.



Awami League has always been cold blooded killing machine. Awami history shows and tells us they can kill in genocidal proportion yet be clam and lie about it. Look at how Awami League ministers are so clamly saying it is not that serious that over thousand garments workers died. It is not surprising to see Awami clam at all for people who knowns Awami League through out history.

One important part will be to make sure none of Awami League leaders and MP can escape or get shelter in any other country. All Awami League leaders are guilty of genocide in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Awami League on a suicide mission?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Loki said:


> Awami League on a suicide mission?


They wont go down that easily. I think Syed Ashraf made it clear today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Banglar Bagh said:


> They wont go down that easily. I think Syed Ashraf made it clear today.





> &#8220;If necessary, they won&#8217;t be allowed to come out of their houses,&#8221; he said at a press briefing at the AL president&#8217;s political office in Dhanmondi.


Go away or face action | The Daily Star

They have the capability to deploy police officers at each and every HeI activist house all over the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Loki said:


> Go away or face action | The Daily Star
> 
> They have the capability to deploy police officers at each and every HeI activist house all over the country


I think he wasa talking about using the chapati brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

*Riot police battle Islamists in Dhaka Bangladesh*










Clashes between police and Islamist protesters in the Bangladeshi capital Dhaka have left at least three people dead and 60 injured.

Up to half a million protesters gathered in the city, where rioters set fire to shops and vehicles as police fought to contain them.

*The activists are calling for those who insult Islam to face the death penalty.*

Police have moved in to expel thousands of Hefazat-e Islam members who earlier occupied the main business district.

Witnesses say hundreds of policemen, supported by paramilitaries, were seen marching towards the Motijheel area early on Monday to remove the activists who they said had occupied the area illegally.

Earlier, throngs of protesters blocked main roads, isolating Dhaka from other parts of the country.
*
Chanting "Allahu Akbar!" ("God is greatest!") and "One point! One demand! Atheists must be hanged", the activists marched down at least six main roads as they headed for Motijheel, AFP news agency reported.*

*The area around the city centre's largest mosque turned into a battleground as police reacted to stone-throwing rioters with tear gas, rubber bullets and truncheons.*

Three people were killed, the BBC Bengali service reported, with at least one dying of gunshot wounds. Other agencies reported the death toll had risen to at least 10, with several casualties sustaining gunshot wounds to the head.

Reports spoke of some 60 people being injured, including two local TV journalists.

*'Hang atheists'*
*
Hefazat-e Islam wants greater segregation of men and women, as well as the imposition of stricter Islamic education.
*
*The group's opposition to a national development policy for women has angered women's groups.*

Hefajat-e-Islam draws its strength from the country's madrassahs, or religious schools.

*But the government, which describes Bangladesh as a secular democracy, has rejected the group's demand for a new law on blasphemy.*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said current legislation was adequate.

A Hefajat-e-Islam activist, Hossain Soliman Abdullah, said the main aim of the protest was to press for the implementation of a 13-point demand inspired by the Koran.

Dhaka's Daily Star newspaper reports that the group hired at least 3,000 vehicles, including buses, lorries and minibuses to bring demonstrators into the capital, while others travelled there by train.

On Friday, Sheikh Hasina said the government had already met many of the group's demands.

"Many of these have already been implemented while some are in the process," she was quoted as telling the Daily Star.

She said the government had already arrested four bloggers for making "derogatory comments" against the Prophet Muhammad and they would be punished if found guilty.

Muslims make up nearly 90% of the country's population with the rest mostly Hindus.


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> A man with a stick versus a man with a gun?



a million of men with stick against a few thousands of armed eunuchs 

No offense to eunuchs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

I think the following thread posted by Safriz is relevant to Bangladesh as well. I see a similar trend in BD.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/250284-have-arabs-gone-stupid-what.html#post4247693


----------



## idune

Awami League committed another genocide in the dark of night by attacking and killing many in the Chapla chattar. Before the Awami League massacre Awami League cut the electricity in the area and banned all tv from live broadcasting. From eyewitness in the area and journalists, scores of dead bodies from Awami Leage massacre are being removed by Awami League forces and are hiding evidance of their crime against humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ShadowFaux

I see some known Jamat supporters are spreading false rumors. Were you not the one who declared war against the government? Koto kichhu jeno korben?

Anyway, Hefajot e Jamat is seriously getting some ***-kicking. Seems like our Prime Minister is not as brittle as you bunch thought. You people always miscaculate the strength of Bangladesh Awami League.

JOY BANGLA!

P.S. : No one got killed in that operation. Thats a good news. But the bad news is that Shibir probably will kill few of their own men in order to vindicate Awami League.


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ShadowFaux said:


> I see some known Jamat supporters are spreading false rumors. Were you not the one who declared war against the government? Koto kichhu jeno korben?
> 
> Anyway, Hefajot e Jamat is seriously getting some ***-kicking. Seems like our Prime Minister is not as brittle as you bunch thought. You people always miscaculate the strength of Bangladesh Awami League.
> 
> JOY BANGLA!



And why according to you why do they deserve this kicking? What have they done to be specific? People were not prohibited when they wanted to protest sometimes back in a busy junction like Shahbag and created a circus round the clock. Why were the HeI not allowed to stay in Motijheel today? Or the democratic right is secured for the ones who your ironlady Hasina favours. More than 50 people have died in tonights crackdown. Naki oder jiboner kono mullo nai. Khali tomader *"ditiyo juddher protham shohid" *Rajib er jiboner khali mullo ase. Now if you are going to justify tonights massacre in anyway you dont need to reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

Oh give it a break. Shei kobe theke game over game over chillaitese. Ajaira. 

RAZAKAR ER FASHI CHAI!

@Bagh, no one was killed by police so far. Jamat Shibir may have killed a few to put blame on the govt. And no, I don't support killing.

Babunogri na 12 ghonta agay shorkar potoner daak dilo?


----------



## idune

Awami League put complete media blackout on massacre comitted tonight, this is what one doctor in Dhaka Medical College doctor sent in SMS message.



> "blood ,blood and blood everywhere..........deads carried rushing in emg dept....one after another ............two three at a time.........policed fired rubber bullet directly in the eyes of most victims.....but the question is there are a lot of stab and choping wound...most stabs are one and half inch deep to the surface ....dead in one blow...who did that....police fired in the jugular artery ..spot dead.....one enter throgh mastoid and exit through eye ....it was live bullet....no body knows what to do....we cried like babies.....lord help us..."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

Pure fabricated crap. Probably made by Basherkella.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

From 4:24 am onwards, Government has shut down broadcasting of DigantaTV. I just cant believe what this govt. has been doing in the last 6 hours. They are going way beyond the limits and they will pay dearly for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Awami League genocidal regime shut down Diganta and Islamic TV for broadcasting news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

ShadowFaux said:


> Oh give it a break. Shei kobe theke game over game over chillaitese. Ajaira.
> 
> *RAZAKAR ER FASHI CHAI!*
> 
> @Bagh, no one was killed by police so far. Jamat Shibir may have killed a few to put blame on the govt. And no, I don't support killing.
> 
> Babunogri na 12 ghonta agay shorkar potoner daak dilo?



What do you mean? Who's Rajakar?


----------



## ShadowFaux

No, the govt has shown enough restraint. Now Jamat n Hefazot crossed their limit. They are the ones who will pay dearly now.

@apo, that was a bit offtopic.

Genocidal regime? :v
ARE YOU KIDDING ME? lol.


----------



## Pboy

A political party always fails when it becomes a family thing. Should atleast have a big gap in between.

Sheikh Hasina seems like our useless leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

100's of unarmed musalmans has been killed by Awami murtid police, murtid BGB and Awami murtids. Hasina and Awami murtids will not get away of this massacre. World is watching. InshAllah blood of shaeed will not go unnoticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

The owner and editor of Digonto TV should be punished for promoting lies and false news.

Hmm, shaheeds who got killed by jamat. And whatever you said to AL, right back at you.


----------



## idune

ShadowFaux said:


> No, the govt has shown enough restraint. Now Jamat n Hefazot crossed their limit. They are the ones who will pay dearly now.
> 
> @apo, that was a bit offtopic.



Genocidal Awami League setting the limit of dead bodies and you speaking on behalf of Awami League genocide. That is rich argument for Awami league brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Pboy, our PM is a very capable leader. But thanks for your opinion anyway.


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> Awami League committed another genocide in the dark of night by attacking and killing many in the Chapla chattar. Before the Awami League massacre Awami League cut the electricity in the area and banned all tv from live broadcasting. From eyewitness in the area and journalists, scores of dead bodies from Awami Leage massacre are being removed by Awami League forces and are hiding evidance of their crime against humanity.



What else expected from Awami fags? I would like to see the attack on Awami murtid polices family in coming days. I am sure they are in Bd, hefazat activists should go after their family for killing unarmed protesters in the name of saving Awami murtids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@idune, typing 'genocide' multiple times on your keyboard doesn't produce a real life event. Anyway, you guys are smart, I'll give you that. But people won't fall for lies everytime.


----------



## Pboy

ShadowFaux said:


> @Pboy, our PM is a very capable leader. But thanks for your opinion anyway.



Hmm.. Interesting. Seen many against her on various forums, but im sure that was only one side of the coin.

Should not have passed a judgement without hearing out you guys I guess


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Al-zakir, how about CL going after your own family? Don't think that is not a possibility. You get violent, they get violent too. Better to keep faith on the laws of our country and practice democracy.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ShadowFaux said:


> Oh give it a break. Shei kobe theke game over game over chillaitese. Ajaira.
> 
> RAZAKAR ER FASHI CHAI!
> 
> @Bagh, no one was killed by police so far. Jamat Shibir may have killed a few to put blame on the govt. And no, I don't support killing.
> 
> Babunogri na 12 ghonta agay shorkar potoner daak dilo?



Just switch to any Bd channel's live streaming link. Even the Awami controlled channels are saying it. They have downed the numbers killed in a ratio 1:10 but yet they are saying 5 people died in the crackdown. And its your own countryfolks dying and you are cheering on it. Shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Pboy, ah it's ok. Ofcoure she has her faults but she has her merits too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Listen to the audio of eyewitness description on how Awami League executed massacre in the middle of the night. Witness feared hundreds killed by Awami League massacre.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=461122090642427&set=vb.428835640537739&type=2&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ShadowFaux said:


> @Al-zakir, how about CL going after your own family? Don't think that is not a possibility. You get violent, they get violent too. Better to keep faith on the laws of our country and practice democracy.



I think you are no longer eligible to call this your country anymore. A person who is that blindfolded in his support for a particular political party and doesn't really care for his countrymen doesn't belong to this country anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-zakir

Call upon International medias to cover on going genocide taking place in Bangladesh by thug Hasina regime. Share the video. 

[video]https://www.facebook.com/basherkellauk#!/photo.php?v=10200294836548460&set=vb.559702990721012&type=2&theater[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Bagh, how do you know the ratio is 1:10? Can you prove it? How do you know Shibir didn't kill those men? And how do you know that they weren't trying to kill the police? 

You are trying to kill my country and trying to make it another Afghanistan. Shame on you.


----------



## idune

Awami League genocidal police firing (few minutes ago)

https://www.facebook.com/newbasherk...0639452&set=vb.428835640537739&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ShadowFaux said:


> @Bagh, how do you know the ratio is 1:10? Can you prove it? How do you know Shibir didn't kill those men? And how do you know that they weren't trying to kill the police?
> 
> You are trying to kill my country and trying to make it another Afghanistan. Shame on you.


No I can't really prove it. But one of my friends who is in Malibagh told electricity was cut-off just before 8 pm. Even the cable operators in Malibagh were ordered to shut down and they cant see any satelite channel. I can also tell you what I saw with my own eyes. My house is adjacent to the Dhaka-Myemensingh road. And around 12am I saw police+rab accompanied by some armed civilians attacked some HeI activists who were just sitting on the road. I watched the total thing from my balcony and what I saw back then I cant even sleep till now. I know my words alone dont bear any value without any proof but its upto you if you want to believe me.



Al-zakir said:


> I don't care about what that maloon said. He is a bloody maloon.


Lets not bring his religion into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Bagh, my friend who lives in Uttara told me a totally different thing. Another friend was attacked near UN road because she wasn't wearing hijab. I mean it's her friggin choice right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Banglar Bagh said:


> Lets not bring his religion into this.



My brother, it's about religion and being muslim now. Awami league and it's supporters are either murtids, mushriks, fasiq and munafiqs. There isn't muslim in Awami league. Hefazat e Islam is trying to defend Islamic ways of living that is under threat. They are being killed because they raise their voice against Awamis Anti-Islami activities. I believe it's time that all muslims must unit irrespective of ideological difference. 

So basically it's a some sort of civil war between Imandar and beiman Awami league.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ShadowFaux said:


> @Bagh, my friend who lives in Uttara told me a totally different thing. Another friend was attacked near UN road because she wasn't wearing hijab. I mean it's her friggin choice right?


I live in Uttara and specifically I am talking about the incident I witnessed in Uttara. So what version your friend told you? 
Not siding with anyone here. I talk about what I feel to be right. It just saddens me seeing our own people dying like this. I would have felt the same way if shahbaghi protestors are massacred in the same fashion on government orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Banglar Bagh, i was told that they started attacking a female in a street and shortly afta that they attacked the police and ran. Then the police moved forward to counter another group.


----------



## Al-zakir

It's like a war zone. 

https://www.facebook.com/basherkell...9955795&set=vb.559702990721012&type=2&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

@ShadowFaux @Al-zakir guys delete your abusive slang posts to one another before Loki arrives. And please if you can cool down a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Can Bd guys access Basher Kella? Awami trying to blind us. They already shut down Diganta and Islamic TV. I guess rest of TV ch belong to Awami murtid. 

https://www.facebook.com/basherkellauk#!/basherkellauk


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ShadowFaux said:


> @Banglar Bagh, i was told that they started attacking a female in a street and shortly afta that they attacked the police and ran. Then the police moved forward to counter another group.


Female in the street at 12 am at Night? Doesn't it occur to you it just doesn't happen in BD? Besides the streets yesterday were almost empty from 8 pm, I dont think its remotely possible a woman would go out at 12 am considering all the unrest in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-zakir

Report by Al-Jazeera. 

[video]http://aje.me/169xbGo[/video]


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Law enforcement agencies have driven out the Hefazat E Islam activists from Shapla Chattar area at around 3 AM BD time.
*


*Law enforcers take control of Motijheel *
Tribune Online Report Bangladesh

Law enforcers take control of Motijheel | Dhaka Tribune

At least 70-80 people sustain injuries, noise of continuous gunshots, firing of teargas canisters and stun grenade explosions rock the area

A policemen is seen shooting shotgun rounds at Bijaynagar area in the city on Sunday evening 
Photo- Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune
The Hefazat-e-Islam men, moved out from Shapla Chattar area at the capital&#8217;s business district Motijheel 10 minutes after law enforcers started operation to drive them away.

Hefajat-e Islam activists kept the area occupied since a post-blockade rally on Sunday.

Our correspondent Manik Miazee said at around 2:30am Monday, a contingent of more than 5,000 law enforcers comprising police, Rapid Action Battalion anf Border Guard Bangladesh personnel moved towards the area to take control and drive out the Hefazat ativists.

Noise of continuous gunshots, firing of teargas canisters and stun grenade explosions rocked the area in those 10 minutes. Leaving the Shapla Chattar, the Hefazat men ran for cover soon the operation began.

By 2:55am, the law enforcers cleared the area from Shapla Chattar to Ittefaq intersection and Shapla Chattar to Dainik Bangla intersections. Another correspondent Abu Bakar Siddique said he saw at least 70-80 injured men were being carried away by their Hefazat cohorts.

The Hefazat men took cover inside different nearby alleys as soon as armoured police cars (APC) and thousands of lawmen started moving in the area. Earlier, the Hefazat men put barricade by setting fire at different points around the rally venue.

Witnesses alleged that BNP and Jamaat-e-Islami activists in disguise of Hefazat men. It is mentionable that Jamaat activists were seen with Hefazat activists while Awami League activists have been seen with policemen throughout the day.

&#8220;We have all sorts of logistics support to prevent police from taking control,&#8221; a Shibir man had told the Dhaka Tribune seeking anonymity.


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Banglar Bagh, I was talkin about yesterday morning. Also, Al-zakir started cursing me since I arrived even though I never cursed anyone. I used the report button many times but he never stopped and honorable @Loki couldn't stop him. So now I just think "What's da use?".


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Hifazat activists flee Motijheel*
Sulaiman Niloy, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-05-05 20:01:19.0 Updated: 2013-05-06 01:07:54.0

Hifazat activists flee Motijheel - bdnews24.com

Police and RAB expelled the protesters of Hifazat-e Islam from Dhaka&#8217;s Motijheel in a 15-minute drive amid a blackout in the early hours of Monday.

*4 die in Hifazat havoc*
2013-05-05 14:21:05.0

The demonstrators had converged on the business district for a rally with a vow to not leave the venue unless their demands were met.

After a day of deadly violence that left several people dead, security forces started moving in from all directions toward the Shapla Chattar soon after the day started.

The law keepers were trying to clear the commercial hub where police say the rally was continuing way beyond the time granted.

*The whole area was cordoned off first. Staying put there were some 25,000 people, most of whom were activists of Jamaat-e-Islami and its student front Islami Chhatra Shibir, according to police.*

bdnews24.com Correspondent Sulaiman Niloy said three corpses were lying beside the rally stage at Motijheel after the activists of Hifazat had fled the scene.

The three were believed to have died when the supporters fought pitched battles with police in the capital earlier in the day as their bodies were already covered in cloths.

Another four people lost their lives in the clashes that broke out in the streets surrounding the Baitul Mukarram on Sunday.

Police said a helper of a bus they had requisitioned was killed and more than 50 were injured in those clashes. They said two more people died of their injuries later.

One of the two was &#8216;Mamun&#8217;, 21 and the other is yet to be identified, Dhaka Medical College and Hospital (DMCH) Police Camp Inspector Muzzamel Haque told bdnews24.com

Niloy, who was at the scene before the final push began at around 2:30am, said at least 100 people were injured during the operation. Police suspect one of them has died.

Private station Ekattor Television said several of the injured had been brought to the DMCH.

The protester had taken refuge in many buildings after police fired rubber bullets, tear shells and sound grenades at them.

Thousands of protesters fled towards the Notre Dam College with their hands raised up to show police they wanted to run away. Several were arrested then.

&#8221;We tried to discuss with them until the very last moment. We tried to convince them that their demands would be fulfilled,&#8221; RAB-1 Commander Kismat Hayat told bdnews24.com.

&#8221;We were forced to conduct the drive as they repeatedly ignored our calls,&#8221; he said.

After retreating from the Shapla Chattar, some protesters started hurling brickbats and hand bombs towards police and RAB personnel from the alley beside the ALICO building, leaving two law keepers injured.

Television footage showed some of the police riot cars were patrolling the whole Motijheel area. Tear shells and rubber bullets were also being lobbed.

Thousands of papers, sandals and some bags lay on the streets after the protesters had made off.

*Law enforcers took less then 15 minutes to take control of the Shapla Chattar after conducting a simultaneous drive from the Notre Dame College and Dainik Bangla intersection at around 3am Monday.*

No leader of the Chittagong-based radical organisation, believed to be backed by the Jamaat-e-Islam, was seen on the rally stage then.

Police began positioning themselves on the street stretching from Paltan to Dainik Bangla intersection since 8:30pm on Sunday. Some 600 members of RAB and BGB were deployed at Paltan at around 11:30pm.

Niloy said the RAB members started marching towards Motijheel at around 12:45am Monday.

After blockading the capital, its activists kicked off the rally at 3pm to push for the controversial 13-point of demands. But they later defied repeated government calls to evacuate Motijheel.

Hifazat&#8217;s chief Ahmad Shafi was expected to roll out its future agitation programmes, but he did not join the rally citing security reasons.

Its Publicity Secretary of Dhaka metropolitan unit Ahmudullah Oyales disclosed the matter to bdnews24.com.

Police said he returned suddenly to Lalbagh madrasa after reaching Azimpur, but General Secretary Junaid Babu Nagari said Shafi had been barred from joining the rally.

&#8220;Ahmad Shafi is not being allowed to join the rally,&#8221; he had told bdnews24.com over telephone from the rally spot.

He hung up the phone after he was asked about the possible reason behind the &#8216;police move&#8217;.

Oyales said Shafi, however, in a message told supporters not to halt their &#8216;sit-in&#8217; until their demands were fulfilled. *But the number of demonstrators started to decline after Shafi said he would not go to Motijheel amid the drive by the law enforcers.*

*A police official, who preferred to be unnamed, told bdnews24.com the activists of Jamaat-e-Islami and its student wing Chhatra Shibir were taking hold of the street stretching from the Shapla Chattar to the Dainik Banglar intersection in the guise of the Hifazat activists.*

*At least 50 vehicles and several buildings were vandalised and torched in the adjacent areas of the rally by supporters of the Hifazat during their rally.
*

They also attacked the Mukti Bhaban, where the Communist Party of Bangladesh (CPB) is headquartered. CPB has been vocal for a ban on Jamaat-e-Islami which opposed Bangladesh&#8217;s birth.

The headquarters of the ruling Awami League at Bangabandhu Avenue also came under attack and Home Minister Muhiuddin Khan Alamgir blamed the activists of Jamaat and Shibir for the attacks.

The Awami League had asked Hifazat-e Islam twice to leave Motijheel.

&#8220;Please refrain from destructive activities if you (Hifazat activists) are respectful to the religion, Please leave (Motijheel),&#8221; senior leader Mohammad Nasim told a press conference on Sunday night.

The press conference took place within five hours of Awami League&#8217;s General Secretary Syed Ashraful Islam asking the organisation to leave the place.

The BNP had lent support to the cause of the organisation and its chief Khaleda Zia asked her supporters to rally around the Hifazat men.







Created on 6 May 2013 at 01:31
*Jamaat among Hefazat, AL with police *
Tribune Online Report Politics

http://www.dhakatribune.com/politics/2013/may/06/jamaat-among-hefazat-al-police






*Jamaat-Shibir activists on the front line in running battles with the police
*
Jamaat-Shibir activists have been spotted among Hefazat-e-Islam supporters 
Photo- Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune
Jamaat-Shibir activists have been seen among rampaging Hefazat-e-Islam supporters and have been directly involved in clashes with law enforcers.

Our correspondent, quoting witnesses, says, armed cadres of Jamaat-i-Islami and its student wing Shibir, were seen after 10pm at Purana Paltan, Motijheel, Bijoy Nagar and Arambagh, congregating with weapons. Some Jamaat central leaders were also seen among them.

On condition of anonymity, a central Hefazat leader also admitted that Jamaat activists participated in the siege in different parts of the city.

Witnesses allege Jamaat-Shibir activists were seen carrying fire arms.

Earlier during the day, witnesses alleged Jamaat-Shibir activists vandalised vehicles, set shops and other public and private property ablaze, and were engaged in clashes with police.

Pointing at a group of agitated activists, a tea-stall owner said: &#8220;We know them. They are Jamaat and Shibir men living in Purana Paltan and adjacent areas.&#8221;

Meanwhile, Awami League and Chhatra League activists were seen with police personnel attacking the Hefazat men. In many areas of the city AL and BCL activists checked vehicles and locked in skirmishes with opposition supporters. In the Shahbagh area, BCL men took up position with sticks and firearms.


----------



## Lone

I never imagined that we'll have another 25th march like situation in an independent country. God save our motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Hefazat E Islam activists or Jamaat/Shibir activists in guise of Hefazat burned Quran, hadith and other islamic book store by the name of saving Islam....*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=648812118469616


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh government, Awami league and it's student wing killing an unarmed protester.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bagh

ShadowFaux said:


> @Banglar Bagh, I was talkin about yesterday morning. Also, Al-zakir started cursing me since I arrived even though I never cursed anyone. I used the report button many times but he never stopped and honorable @Loki couldn't stop him. So now I just think "What's da use?".


Nothing violent happened here in the morning. All day long I saw thousands of HeI activists marching towards Motijheel. As I said some of them were sitting on the road around 12 am when all of a sudden police attacked on them with full force.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

This picture rikshaw pulling deads, from Awami League genocide yesterday remind us of famous 1971 picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Note to Admin and mod: as we stand for human value, please let these pictures express gravity of atrocity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

Idune Bhai, thanks for the pictures. Keep them coming. Let world see, Awami league, ruling party of Bangladesh committing massacre of it's own citizen just because they are oppose present government anti-Islamic activities.



LaBong said:


> Wow the silent majority of Bangladesh ftw.



How about his comment? Did you read what he said to me, you one eye Bharaati.


----------



## idune

Awami League genocidal force run APC over protesting people last night while shooting them. Based on friend and eyewitness count *more than 430 people massacred last night by Awami League genocidal force*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

What are we fighting for exactly? HeI needs to back down until and unless Shahbagis resume their demonstrations and BAL needs to understand they are fighting a war they cannot win. HeI are fighting for an ideology, and if recent history is anything to go by, violently cracking down on Islamists helps spread radicalism like wildfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

captin planet

i can see it few month before you guys make fun of pakistan ALLAH turn it on you .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> What are we fighting for exactly? HeI needs to back down until and unless Shahbagis resume their demonstrations and BAL needs to understand they are fighting a war they cannot win. HeI are fighting for an ideology, and if recent history is anything to go by, violently cracking down on Islamists helps spread radicalism like wildfire.



HeI has been directly funded by Jamaat. Majority of the people those who are fighting in the street are in fact Jamaat/shibir with tag of HeI. They are using the islam and people's sentiment towards it but so far not a single demand from them that they want the war crime trial and hanging of the well known war criminals. This depicts the true nature of Jamaat. Some of the key figure of HeI has already been exposed due to their link with Jamaat. Crores of taka has changed hand for all these. But this is unfortunate to see many innocent kowmi madrasah students are becoming victim and scapegoat by the Jamaatis and due to brutal action by police/rab. 

Regarding Shairah law people of Bangladesh can decide it whether they want it or not as majority rules. HeI can go for election if they are not associate with Jamaat and if they get majority 2/3 vote they can change the constitution and implement whatever they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> HeI has been directly funded by Jamaat. Majority of the people those who are fighting in the street are in fact Jamaat/shibir with tag of HeI. They are using the islam and people's sentiment towards it but so far not a single demand from them that they want the war crime trial and hanging of the well known war criminals. This depicts the true nature of Jamaat. Some of the key figure of HeI has already been exposed due to their link with Jamaat. Crores of taka has changed hand for all these. But this is unfortunate to see many innocent kowmi madrasah students are becoming victim and scapegoat by the Jamaatis and due to brutal action by police/rab.
> 
> Regarding Shairah law people of Bangladesh can decide it whether they want it or not as majority rules. HeI can go for election if they are not associate with Jamaat and if they get majority 2/3 vote they can change the constitution and implement whatever they want.



*PURE Awami League branded propaganda for genocide excuse.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> HeI has been directly funded by Jamaat. Majority of the people those who are fighting in the street are in fact Jamaat/shibir with tag of HeI. They are using the islam and people's sentiment towards it but so far not a single demand from them that they want the war crime trial and hanging of the well known war criminals. This depicts the true nature of Jamaat. Some of the key figure of HeI has already been exposed due to their link with Jamaat. Crores of taka has changed hand for all these. But this is unfortunate to see many innocent kowmi madrasah students are becoming victim and scapegoat by the Jamaatis and due to brutal action by police/rab.
> 
> *Regarding Shairah law people of Bangladesh can decide it whether they want it or not as majority rules. HeI can go for election if they are not associate with Jamaat and if they get majority 2/3 vote they can change the constitution and implement whatever they want.*



I agree with what's in bold^^.

It's possible that HeI is linked to JI, but the root of all problem is the ICT and Shahbagh protests. JI will never accept a tribunal influenced by BAL and Shahbaghi protests (mob justice) were inherently unethical. We can't afford to fragment the nation into pieces while hostile countries still surround us from all sides, steal our water, claim our EEZ, etc. That's why I'm suggesting all sides need to back down.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kalu_miah

I have been following the Basherkella facebook site and twitter page, I saw that they claimed around 431 people dead and 3000+ injured.
https://www.facebook.com/newbasherkella
https://twitter.com/basherkella

This blog talks about the massacre in Motijheel as well:
fug's blog: Bangladesh Government cracks down on protests with impunity

So Bashekella needs to make credible claims and these claims has to be backed up by evidence. To collect evidence, from HeI side, we need much more capture of images and video using mobile phones, cameras, video cameras etc. The whole point of non-violent revolution is to capture the images of violence perpetrated by illegitimate authorities on unarmed protesters and then use these images against them to further undermine their legitimacy.

I have also seen video footage in NTV and ATN news, and these look like they were taken by embedded journalists with the police and Awami League activists. So they are doing a much better job of capturing video images so that they can be used for their propaganda.

In ATN news they said around 10,000 police, RAB, BGB took part on the raid last night on Motijheel. My question is how does BGB get involved in domestic law enforcement? Is it within their mandate? Or is Hasina using them illegally against the constitution? But then constitution is easy to change in Bangladesh, just like they abolished CTG.

And for every unarmed protester that dies, the opposition needs to keep record of Police officers in the command chain, the police constables and Awami goons that took part in the killings. These information will be needed for prosecuting them in the future. Unless there is prosecution and sentencing for political killings, the cycle of political violence will not end.

And when will BNP led alliance openly join with HeI to fight this illegitimate regime? HeI has taken a courageous step, the rest need to join in. What are they waiting for?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

ShadowFaux said:


> I see some known Jamat supporters are spreading false rumors. Were you not the one who declared war against the government? Koto kichhu jeno korben?
> 
> Anyway, Hefajot e Jamat is seriously getting some ***-kicking. Seems like our Prime Minister is not as brittle as you bunch thought. You people always miscaculate the strength of Bangladesh Awami League.
> 
> JOY BANGLA!
> 
> P.S. : No one got killed in that operation. Thats a good news. But the bad news is that Shibir probably will kill few of their own men in order to vindicate Awami League.



@ Is this ShadowFaux is a brother of our Home Minister ????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

fug's blog: Bangladesh Government cracks down on protests with impunity

Bangladesh Government cracks down on protests with impunity

Yesterday Hefazot-e-Islam (deshi deobandis) and friends marched back to Dhaka to press for their 13 points one month after the Long March which went surprisingly peacefully. I have written about the points in detail in a separate post, yesterdays points were slightly reformulated and included the protection of religious minorities this time. Sadly this time, the government lashed out a full armoury of police, paramilitaries and thugs with deadly effect. *Hundreds may have been killed.*

Hundreds of thousands, if not a million protesters turned up in a show of seriousness and desire to have their legitimate concerns widely recognised. TalukdarShaheb has published a photoblog of the day as he saw it.

*Police, the disgraced and rebranded Border Guards and ruling party aligned thugs, shot at and beat protesters in the day, and in the wee hours of the morning today appear to have prosecuted a massacre in the business district of Motijhil. A friend, by no means an Islamist (...yet) has told me enough from the scene for me not to be able to write it off as bluster from any of the three cyber groups, Basherkella, SaveBangladesh or Feb28.org.*

*The crackdown has been systematic. The British-trained Rapid Action Battalion has raided and closed Diganta TV and Islam TV channels. I am told that plain-clothes intelligence agents are keeping the countries madrassas under constant surveillance. The Secular liberal establishment, do not regard the attacked as human beings and are too lazy to push back the hand that fed them all their lives.*

*We might not agree with the protests demands completely but the right to life, assemble, protest and dignity are non negotiable. It is a shame that most human rights warriors in Bangladesh are cowards and strategic with it comes to standing up for the oppressed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Senseless morons. Just suffered a tragedy, 600+ dead and they go about rioting and destroying public property.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Imran Khan said:


> captin planet
> 
> i can see it few month before you guys make fun of pakistan ALLAH turn it on you .



After every 5 year things like these happen before election, no need be happy about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

A reporter in Ekushey TV reported 2,500 people were gunned down by the Police-RAB-BGB. And immediately he was arrested. There has been massive loss of life at Dhaka. More street fights are going on in the south-eastern parts towards Narayanganj and Chittagong highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

https://twitter.com/basherkella

an anonymous ETV journo told our source that he saw 5 truck loaded with dead bodies to to taken out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Hefajat men flee Motijheel
*

Hefajat men flee Motijheel | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Saction 144 declared in Dhaka in the wake of BNP's declared program to hold a public meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It was a brutal massacre of unarmed civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> HeI has been directly funded by Jamaat. Majority of the people those who are fighting in the street are in fact Jamaat/shibir with tag of HeI. They are using the islam and people's sentiment towards it but so far not a single demand from them that they want the war crime trial and hanging of the well known war criminals. This depicts the true nature of Jamaat. Some of the key figure of HeI has already been exposed due to their link with Jamaat. Crores of taka has changed hand for all these. But this is unfortunate to see many innocent kowmi madrasah students are becoming victim and scapegoat by the Jamaatis and due to brutal action by police/rab.
> 
> Regarding Shairah law people of Bangladesh can decide it whether they want it or not as majority rules. HeI can go for election if they are not associate with Jamaat and if they get majority 2/3 vote they can change the constitution and implement whatever they want.



Funded wtf? what funding? they were only wearing a tupi, and their dress. Islam doesn't run by money but by faith. This is not your chapati league where bosti polapain suffering from poverty come to earn a few takas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> https://twitter.com/basherkella
> 
> an anonymous ETV journo told our source that he saw 5 truck loaded with dead bodies to to taken out.



*This is how Awami League genocidal regime loaded dead bodies from last night (May 5th-6th) massacre into trucks and hiding dead bodies. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## queerbait

SUPARCO said:


> Thanks @idune and @Al-zakir. May Allah give the Muslims of Bangladesh success against the enemies of Al-Islam.



Ad who will that be.?


----------



## animelive

Looks like the Government finally turned to its real face, BAKSAL. No open tv channels, no opposition, pure fascism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

witnesses and a few Govt office workers reporting death numbers to be over 100(not surprising, hearing the number of gun shots done). Newspapers reporting to be only 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

animelive said:


> witnesses and a few Govt office workers reporting death numbers to be over 100(not surprising, hearing the number of gun shots done). Newspapers reporting to be only 10.



There are some news that Awami League is planning mass grave inside peelkhana and hide dead bodies from last night massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

100s killed by awami lunatic fagots while some bigots from across the border having fun. Nothing to be surprised about as these are the inherent trait of these animalistic scum. Its awami league we are talking about here. I see awami captain clowns here farting crap as usual. But then again U can't expect anything else from chapatti worshippers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

All amah Shafi is being forcefully deported from Dhaka now.
15 members of armed force is dead(channel I)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## --,-'{@

Luffy 500 said:


> 100s killed by awami lunatic fagots while some bigots from across the border having fun. Nothing to be surprised about as these are the inherent trait of these animalistic scum. Its awami league we are talking about here. I see captain clown and his chamcha faux is farting ***** as usual. But then again U can't expect anything else from chapatti worshippers.



chapati worshippers ?  u must b really hungry luffy luffy luffyyyy.


----------



## naveen mishra

hope some best solution will come out and every thing will fine ........i have special attachment with Chittagong city and Bangladesh ...i lived around 4.5 year .......in kulshi (Chittagong)...............and i have experienced only good thing.....still hard for me to accept Bangladesh has changed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

-- said:


> chapati worshippers ?  u must b really hungry luffy luffy luffyyyy.



Capatti in bangali means Knives and big blades. Weapons that awami cadres are famous for using in broad daylight to slaughter people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## --,-'{@

naveen mishra said:


> hope some best solution will come out and every thing will fine ........i have special attachment with Chittagong city and Bangladesh ...i lived around 4.5 year .......in kulshi (Chittagong)...............and i have experienced only good thing.....still hard for me to accept Bangladesh has changed....



blame it on radical islamist. wanted death penalty n achieved it in the end by dying.


----------



## the just

-- said:


> blame it on radical islamist. wanted death penalty n achieved it in the end by dying.



This is off topic-but you should know some facts before you write something in future.#1-there nothing called radical Islamist.#2-ppl who practice Islam is Muslim not Islamist.#3-a parson by birth is not Muslim he/she have to practice Islam to be Muslim.#4-radicalism has no place in Islam.either you are Muslim or you are not.its black and white no gray area in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ExtraOdinary

the just said:


> This is off topic-but you should know some facts before you write something in future.#1-there nothing called radical Islamist.#2-ppl who practice Islam is Muslim not Islamist.#3-a parson by birth is not Muslim he/she have to practice Islam to be Muslim.#4-radicalism has no place in Islam.either you are Muslim or you are not.its black and white no gray area in between.



You've got to be blind if you don't admit their is a strain of radicalism creeping in Islam. Islamists are those who use Islam for political gain, religion should always be kept at an arm's length from politics, this has been proved through countless examples of failed states. Of course the choice is yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

ExtraOdinary said:


> You've got to be blind if you don't admit their is a strain of radicalism creeping in Islam. Islamists are those who use Islam for political gain, religion should always be kept at an arm's length from politics, this has been proved through countless examples of failed states. Of course the choice is yours.



That's why I told you to know facts before writing anything about Islam.Islam is a religion yes but it is also a way of life.not that you will understand but our Book dictate our lifestyle. Not gov.if gov of BD try to go against that this is what they bring upon them and us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

rehan, cse student of buet , martyred yesterday by police wrote this poem... 



&#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2433;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;,&#2474;&#2469; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503;,
&#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;,&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;,&#2453;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503;?
&#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2461;&#2524;,&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2524;&#2453;&#2524; , &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2433;&#2474;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;,
&#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;,&#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2475;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;,&#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;,&#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;,
&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;,&#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;,&#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;,&#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;,&#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;,
&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;,&#2482;&#2524;&#2476; &#2453;&#2496;&#2488;&#2503;,&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2404;
&#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2496;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;,
&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;,&#2478;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;,&#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2460;&#2472;,&#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2524;,&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;,
&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;,&#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;,&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;,&#2476;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;,&#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;,
&#2468;&#2476;&#2497;&#2451; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470;,&#2453;&#2496;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2472;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;,&#2451; &#2489;&#2482; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;,&#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;,
&#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2463;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527;,&#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;,&#2455;&#2524;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;,&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;,
&#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;,&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;,&#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404;

Allah accepted his prayer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> rehan, cse student of buet , martyred yesterday by police wrote this poem...
> 
> 
> 
> &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;
> &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2433;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;,&#2474;&#2469; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503;,
> &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;,&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;,&#2453;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503;?
> &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2461;&#2524;,&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2524;&#2453;&#2524; , &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2433;&#2474;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;,
> &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;,&#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2463;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2475;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;,&#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;,&#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;,
> &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;,&#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;,&#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;,&#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;,&#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;,
> &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;,&#2482;&#2524;&#2476; &#2453;&#2496;&#2488;&#2503;,&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2404;
> &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2496;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;,
> &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;,&#2478;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;,&#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2460;&#2472;,&#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2524;,&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;,
> &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;,&#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;,&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;
> &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;,&#2476;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;,&#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;,
> &#2468;&#2476;&#2497;&#2451; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470;,&#2453;&#2496;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
> &#2447; &#2472;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;,&#2451; &#2489;&#2482; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;,&#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;,
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2463;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527;,&#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;,&#2455;&#2524;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;,&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;,
> &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;,&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;,&#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404;
> 
> Allah accepted his prayer.



Sad how religion brainwashed a young mind, at his age he should have been writing poems about damsels in distress, not how Islam is in distress by kuffar, murtad, munafiq and how sahadat is needed to save it. 

Who else are in want of sahadat here btw ?


----------



## animelive

'&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476;&#2404;'

-Shomokal


I just have to love these media. They really think we are dumb  where is te reports of hundreds of people massacred by lethally armed Police?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## the just

animelive said:


> '&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476;&#2404;'
> 
> -Shomokal
> 
> 
> I just have to love these media. They really think we are dumb  where is te reports of hundreds of people massacred by lethally armed Police?


BEWARE ....... THIS IS DEADLY AK 47 IN MY HAND.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Straight

Roybot said:


> Excellent work by the "silent" majority of Bangladesh. This is exactly the kind of image Bangladesh needs to showcase, right when most of the western countries are pondering over their contracts with the Bangladesh RMG industry.
> 
> Talk about self sabotage



Shapla Slaughter..they have put fire to flower. 

But, in the process, the silent majority has grown immensely stronger just by a nights event. Do you realize that ? Unfortunately, you are not yet meant to realize this issue which is bigger than your size. 


	25th March 1971 : Pak Army Carnage *SCORE SETTLED*
	25th February 2009: BDR Butchery *SCORE YET NOT SETTLED; INNINGS IS STILL ON*
	25th May 2013 : Shapla Slaughter *SCORE YET TO BE SETTLED; INNINGS JUST STARTED*

What else is in store by or before next another 25th ? Historically, there is always come back to settle the score? The similarity in last 2 events is not only in dates but in common participants, too. In later stage of the 1st event, they too were again commonly present. 

Could you locate them, *Roybot* and *jaunty*?

Just wait and have patience till the game is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Straight

LaBong said:


> Sad how religion brainwashed a young mind, at his age he should have been writing poems about damsels in distress, not how Islam is in distress by kuffar, murtad, munafiq and how sahadat is needed to save it.
> 
> Who else are in want of sahadat here btw ?



.poor La Bong. *Shahadat* is too lofty an issue for you, yet, even to about. Please seek something else to pass your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

ShadowFaux said:


> I see some known Jamat supporters are spreading false rumors. Were you not the one who declared war against the government? Koto kichhu jeno korben?
> 
> Anyway, Hefajot e Jamat is seriously getting some ***-kicking. Seems like our Prime Minister is not as brittle as you bunch thought. You people always miscaculate the strength of Bangladesh Awami League.
> 
> JOY BANGLA!
> 
> P.S. : No one got killed in that operation. Thats a good news. But the bad news is that Shibir probably will kill few of their own men in order to vindicate Awami League.



Ye can yell all ye want. I did warn ye lot before, but......ye did not listen  



the just said:


> BEWARE ....... THIS IS DEADLY AK 47 IN MY HAND.



There are rumors that there is an armed faction in the making. 

HeI is well funded and organized, managed to mobilize their activities and support at incredible speed and efficiency. If things go this way, an armed civil war might be a possibility.

I hope that rumor is wrong for all sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> HeI is well funded and organized, managed to mobilize their activities and support at incredible speed and efficiency. If things go this way, an armed civil war might be a possibility.
> 
> I hope that rumor is wrong for all sake.



What the **** is the army doing?  isn't the situation already out of hand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

animelive said:


> What the **** is the army doing?  isn't the situation already out of hand



now what happened its going on ? i was thinking its over at date5?


----------



## illusion8

Dhaka: At least 14 people have been killed and scores injured in Bangladesh as Islamists, demanding a tougher blasphemy law, fought pitched battles with the police on Monday in the capital, prompting a ban on public rallies.

The newly-floated Hefazat-e-Islam or "Protectorate of Islam" enforced their "Dhaka siege" programme on Sunday to mount pressure on the secular Awami League-led government to implement their 13-point demand, including the enactment of a blasphemy law to punish those who insult Islam and the Prophet.

Bangladesh's police and paramilitary troops overnight dispersed a huge demonstration by thousands of Islamists in the capital. Police confirmed that three of their men and a soldier of paramilitary Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) were killed in the clashes last night and early on Monday. The situation prompted the Dhaka Metropolitan Police to enforce a ban on public rallies in the city fearing that violence could spread further.

Doctors at the major state-run Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH) said 14 bodies were kept at their morgue but unconfirmed reports quoted the toll to be as high as 22, saying several of them were taken to private facilities.

A police spokesman said they were trying to gather information about the toll. The police said the three law enforcers were killed and over 50 people injured when the Hefazat activists launched an attack mobilizing students of unregistered madarsas at the Kanchpur area. The activists spread rumours that the paramilitary and police forces killed several of their comrades overnight.

The attack came after the BGB and police raided a madarasa at Sanarpara in Siddhirganj after morning prayers suspecting that the radical activists prepared to lay a siege on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway. The police's ban on public meetings came just ahead of the ruling Awami League and main opposition BNP's simultaneous rallies in the capital. 

Hefazat-e-Islam enforced their "Dhaka siege" programme blocking the entry points of the city and staged a grand rally at Shapla Chattar area of Motijheel which they wanted to linger for indefinite period defying a government warning on Sunday.

But the combined action of the BGB, riot police and elite anti-crime Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) evicted the radical activists using sound grenades, tear gas canisters, blank gunshots and police's armoured personnel carriers (APCs).

Witnesses said the activists of the newly floated radical group, mostly manned by students of unregistered madarsas, ran towards the Sayedabad and Jatrabari areas, the south-western gateway to the capital.

A senior RAB official said they found three bodies on the makeshift stage of the Hefazat and another on a nearby rickshaw van, all draped in white clothes. "The Motijheel is now under our control...Hefazat-e-Islami has quit the area," a police spokesman told reporters after a combined force of some 10,000 riot police, elite anti-crime Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) and paramilitary Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) troops carried out the operation last night.

Hefazat, earlier defied a government warning asking them to leave the capital immediately. "Quit Dhaka immediately after your so-called rally or face stern punitive action," local government minister and Awami League general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam said late on Sunday.

Also, main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) chief Begum Khaleda Zia, who is leading an anti-government campaign, issued a statement asking party leaders and activists to stand by the Hefazat in their mission to "protect Islam".

The government alleged that the BNP's crucial ally fundamentalist Jamaat-e-Islami was behind yesterday's violence. Violence griped the capital yesterday with radical activists clashing with police and turning the Purana Paltan area into a virtual battlefield.

Chanting "Allahu Akbar!" ("God is great!") and "One point, One demand: Atheists must be hanged", activists from the radical Hefajat-e-Islam marched along at least six highways, blocking transport between Dhaka and other cities. The Islamists also set ablaze at least 30 buses and over 100 shops including jewelers at the Baitul Mokarram National Mosque complex in the area.

Witnesses said they also set fire to some government buildings, including House Building Finance Corporation, some bank offices at Paltan and launched attacks on the central Awami League office and the Communist Party (CPB) office hurling crude bombs. - 

See more at: Violence flares at Islamist protest in Bangladesh, 14 killed


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> *This is how Awami League genocidal regime loaded dead bodies from last night (May 5th-6th) massacre into trucks and hiding dead bodies. *



How many times do you want to be exposed for spreading all these jamaati propaganda? Now people like you get caught quite easily while doing all these propaganda and spreading of rumor. 

The above picture is a old one which was circulated by different jamati propaganda site...n the propagandist like this one find it so much amusing to post it here.

The picture was taken from the following site....

One dead, scores injured as Bangladeshi police use live ammunition on protesters (PHOTOS) ? RT News

I am yet to find a single news source which has declared 100s of people being killed yesterday as claimed by some jamati sites and their supporter and sympathizers here.

Please provide a credible news source which said that but not any heresy.


----------



## Listening Post

animelive said:


> What the **** is the army doing?  isn't the situation already out of hand


Army must not interfere in any situation.
Army is not the solution even if the situation goes out of Hand.

I sincerely Hope a good sense of the leadership will takeover the situation. 
Let the democracy takes it own course even at the cost of many bloods.


----------



## animelive

Listening Post said:


> Army must not interfere in any situation.
> Army is not the solution even if the situation goes out of Hand.
> 
> I sincerely Hope a good sense of the leadership will takeover the situation.
> Let the democracy takes it own course even at the cost of many bloods.



I would prefer army rule over fascists, any day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azbaroj

The photos, verified to be authentic photos taken after government action at Shapla Chattar last night, shows the demise of the chances of a peaceful and democratic transition of power in Bangladesh. You will see most of the dead were simply hiding or running away and shot while trying to run. These photos herald the end of a democratic era of non-bloody power transfer that started with the election of 1991. After doing these, no one in sane mind will leave power willingly.

http://alalodulal.org/2013/05/06/end-of-an-era/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

@CaPtAiN_pLaNeT 

I am not sure if you saw my reply to your earlier post as both got deleted. So just wanted you to know that I posted that video without watching it till the end, now I have replaced it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

jaunty said:


> @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT
> 
> I am not sure if you saw my reply to your earlier post as both got deleted. So just wanted you to know that I posted that video without watching it till the end, now I have replaced it.



dekh ke post kiya ker jaani . BTW i liked it but only last 1 minute was radiclus .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Imran Khan said:


> dekh ke post kiya ker jaani . BTW i liked it but only last 1 minute was radiclus .



Yes I should have watched it fully before posting. I didn't watch it because I had already seen it on the BBC website before.


----------



## Zabaniyah

This just in:
Hartal on May 8th and 9th. 
18-party calls hartal for May 8, 9 | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iam not greek

At least 36 people were killed and 60 injured as police fought running battles with *thousands of Islamic fundamentalists* in the Bangladesh capital of Dhaka today.







The protestors are calling for the death penalty for blasphemy, and for a number of atheist bloggers - who published posts demanding tougher action against war criminals - to be hung. 
Four bloggers have been arrested for offending religious sentiments. Sheikh Hasinas Awami League government has rejected demands for tougher blasphemy sentences, however, and banned protests in Dhaka until midnight tonight. The leader of the Hefazat-e Islami group behind the protests, which accounts for just two per cent of the countrys schools, was today ordered to leave the capital as police tried to contain the violence.
The clashes are the latest to grip the Bangladeshi capital in recent months as political tensions have intensified in the run-up to next Januarys elections, and amid strong Islamic opposition to the governments inquiry into war crimes committed during the 1971 liberation war when the country broke away from Pakistan.

A number of opposition groups have called general strikes to demand a caretaker government to oversee the general election campaign later this year, while others launched a series of demonstrations at Shahbagh, Dhaka, in February to call for convicted war criminals to face the death penalty.
The latest demonstrations mark the opening of a third front in the Awami League governments troubles. Police chiefs and officials moved quickly to try to end the protests and suppress sympathetic media coverage. A pro-Islamic television station, Diganta, was shut down after it broadcast footage of running battles between police and demonstrators, with the government accusing the station of inciting religious tension in the country. The station is owned by an Islamic party leader accused of war crimes.
Imtiaz Ahmed, Professor of International Relations at Dhaka University said Hefazet e Islami could become a significant group if the two main polical parties, the Awami League and the Bangladesh National Party, fail to resolve their differences over the appointment of a caretaker government for the duration of the election campaign later this year.
Much of what happens, I think, depends on how quickly the two major parties can settle their election differences in particular the process of holding next elections. If there is delay, the space will be there this kind of violence or something similiar and Hefazet will probably try to exploit the situation, he said.

36 killed in Dhaka as Islamic militants clash with police - Telegraph

Islam and violence go hand in hand??


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Sadek Hossain Khoka claimed the death toll of last night operation in dark was 2500. If it's exaggeration being an opposition leader and we cut 2000, still it's unbelievable. I think they should've been armed with guns to confront genocidal police/RAB/BGB. Definitely, there happened something unimaginable.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hussain0216

Its up to the muslims of Bangladesh t defend the country from the haram-ee class

Bangladesh was going fine, decent development, nation was secure and suddenly all this Shabagh nonsense started a firestorm and now look

If the secular liberal slime hadnt pushed their luck none of this would have happened

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## livingdead

36 people in one day? This is getting a bit serious..


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sadek Hossain Khoka claimed the death toll of last night operation in dark was 2500. If it's exaggeration being an opposition leader and we cut 2000, still it's unbelievable. I think they should've been armed with guns to confront genocidal police/RAB/BGB. Definitely, there happened something unimaginable.



Over 2,000 in one night? What the heck were they using? Heavy machine guns? Tanks? Aircraft? 

Reports state that an army man was killed:
Army man among 6 killed in Hathazari | The Daily Star

What the heck are army personnel doing there? Do they understand that army's involvement in such activities can have grave consequences for the nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Awami League on a suicide mission?



After seeing BAL's level of patience as well as their reaction yesterday, it seems there will be strong wind against its existence. If anyhow they can manage to run the country next term, it'll happen a bit later otherwise it may happen sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Loki said:


> Over 2,000 in one night? What the heck were they using? Heavy machine guns? Tanks? Aircraft?
> 
> Reports state that an army man was killed:
> Army man among 6 killed in Hathazari | The Daily Star
> 
> What the heck are army personnel doing there? Do they understand that army's involvement in such activities can have grave consequences for the nation?




2000 people in one night? Isn't it stretching the imagination bit too far?


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=542733075769498





 now the leaders are threatened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Was the army personnel a supporter of hefazat or police or caught in between?


----------



## Banglar Bagh

PlanetSoldier said:


> After seeing BAL's level of patience as well as their reaction yesterday, it seems there will be strong wind against its existence. If anyhow they can manage to run the country next term, it'll happen a bit later otherwise it may happen sooner.


I am not sure of them anymore. AL has taken it to the next level. I think they are trying to make the point they are willing to do anything to hold onto power. For me, I say the HeI should back down now. Hasina just wont stop as she seems to be enjoying her killing spree. Only hope now is the BA. But the chief to me seems not to interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Over 2,000 in one night? What the heck were they using? Heavy machine guns? Tanks? Aircraft?
> 
> Reports state that an army man was killed:
> Army man among 6 killed in Hathazari | The Daily Star
> 
> What the heck are army personnel doing there? Do they understand that army's involvement in such activities can have grave consequences for the nation?



I meant to say cutting 2000 it would be 500, still unbelievable but there happened something that we can't imagine. Why media was censored and two channels were closed? After carrying out the genocide, again media camera was allowed to take the video when Hefajot people were getting out in row cordoned by police/rab/bgb to show that the operation was peaceful without any brutality. What happened in the mean time, did you notice the Hefajot guys who were getting out, they were completely scared, shaking...seemed like they just experienced inferno a while ago that was being reflected on their faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Was the army personnel a supporter of hefazat or police or caught in between?



They shouldn't even be there! 



Banglar Bagh said:


> I am not sure of them anymore. AL has taken it to the next level. I think they are trying to make the point they are willing to do anything to hold onto power. For me, I say the HeI should back down now. Hasina just wont stop as she seems to be enjoying her killing spree. *Only hope now is the BA. But the chief to me seems not to interested.*



I've been bit hesitant to say this regarding @animelive 's inquiry about the army. 

There are rumors that a faction or more of the army may break off to overthrow the government. There have always been political/ideological divisions in the army. Most of those guys are BNP supporters. 

An EXTREMELY dangerous possibility. 

I hope these rumors are all BS. 



PlanetSoldier said:


> I meant to say cutting 2000 it would be 500, still unbelievable but there happened something that we can't imagine. Why media was censored and two channels were closed? After carrying out the genocide, again media camera was allowed to take the video when Hefajot people were getting out in row cordoned by police/rab/bgb to show that the operation was peaceful without any brutality. What happened in the mean time, did you notice the Hefajot guys who were getting out, they were completely scared, shaking...seemed like they just experienced inferno a while ago that was being reflected on their faces.



Sorry, my bad. 

But it is still hard to believe that 500 people can be killed in a single night! What are they? Super soldiers? 

I mean, this is crazy......if 500 people being killed under such a short time span is true, police and RAB alone could not have possibly done this all by themselves. It's close to impossible! 

And yes, media were not allowed to directly observe the area. Diganta TV had been shut down. Which is the other media outlet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> I've been bit hesitant to say this regarding @animelive 's inquiry about the army.
> 
> There are rumors that a faction or more of the army may break off to overthrow the government. There have always been political/ideological divisions in the army. Most of those guys are BNP supporters.
> 
> An EXTREMELY dangerous possibility.
> 
> I hope these rumors are all BS.



So what do you suggest now? what path do we have left?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

May Allah help them ... And give patience to the victims family ..

I want to share this.. One of my Bangladeshi brother tell me about the protest.. 

*I was at the spot the whole time. Our entire program was peaceful and we were unarmed. Still the police and govt party terrorists were attacking the people from behind, killed many people leaving many injured. This massacre lasted from beginning to the end.In the afternoon we were waiting for Mr Shafi who was supposed to come in the program and guide us next steps. We were waiting for him with dua and jikr. But govt was not letting him come to the spot. We kept waiting for him and it was getting very late at night.At almost 2:30 am I suddenly saw people running towards the center. Bombing, shelling, open fire etc. I could not see more. I was lucky because I was just beside perhaps the only escape door, a newly constructing building. I ran into it, many people were there too. Police fired inside the building and I found many lying on the floor. I tried to go up but it was closed. Then police raided inside the building. I jumped into the basement not knowing the depth. I crossed a few walls and reached a place where I found many people shot and injured crying for help. One guy was requested everybody to him his thigh which was full of bullets. I was confused whether I should help him or save my life. Like a selfish, I decided the second. Eyes were burning with tear gas and noise of shooting were all around. I crossed a few more walls and cut a whole through a grill and found a big football ground. It was the Mohamedan Club. I found many people there. People scared, shot and injured. I ran inside the part where the club keeps their foreign people. I previously visited the club so I knew the club well. I went into the Salah Room and rolled myself inside a long prayer mat. There were millions of people with me. This is my city and I know the city well. There were many people who came from the remote parts of Bangladesh who did not know whrer to escape.Many questions are killing me now. What happened to the very old and child student immigrants to the city, who were not as strong as me? What happened to the people already injured there? What happened to the people in the stage? What happened to the people who were running along the street, who did not find the only construction building? How many people are killed?Perhaps I will never find the answers . All press and media are supporting the govt and they will never tell us the truth. Govt banned Diganta TV, Islamic TV. Allah knows what will happen to me for my comment here. Life is not safe here, it is a piece of hell on the face of this world.Oh Allah, the most powerful, the most merciful, we tried and will be trying to protect Islam in Bangladesh. You have seen what happened to your people in Bangladesh. Please help us. If you do not help us, who will? .*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Bagh said:


> They wont go down that easily. I think Syed Ashraf made it clear today.



Yeah...now they want either eternal power or 15th August, they don't like alternate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> So what do you suggest now? what path do we have left?



The only way is to be prepared of whatever may come.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Bagh said:


> I am not sure of them anymore. AL has taken it to the next level. I think they are trying to make the point they are willing to do anything to hold onto power. For me, I say the HeI should back down now. Hasina just wont stop as she seems to be enjoying her killing spree. Only hope now is the BA. But the chief to me seems not to interested.



Sorry to say, only hope is now 15th August. If army takes over, they won't kill any of these b$stard who've been leading this genocide...no justice will be served. Once you're late for a second, politicians have many ways out. But if a bloodthirsty coup takes place to avenge the genocide, justice will be served...period.

Army requires green signal from west to take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bagh

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah...now they want either eternal power or 15th August, they don't like alternate.


For me, I would dearly love the 2nd option and the 1st one is not even an option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mak2000

I was watching Mohona TV last night for a while. A lady newscaster was interviewing her colleague who was in Motijheel area till late afternoon to cover news report. " what did you see in Shapla Chottor Area during your stay?". Reply was,.... " I saw Hefajote Islam people are creating chaos and anarchy in the area and trying to disrupt the war criminal trial".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Army requires green signal from west to take over.



Would there be any other choice to actually get the country out of the current mess? 
UN to send envoy to discuss with parties | The Daily Star

If AL falls from power, it is very unlikely that'd they'd ever return to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> They shouldn't even be there!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been bit hesitant to say this regarding @animelive 's inquiry about the army.
> 
> There are rumors that a faction or more of the army may break off to overthrow the government. There have always been political/ideological divisions in the army. Most of those guys are BNP supporters.
> 
> An EXTREMELY dangerous possibility.
> 
> I hope these rumors are all BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my bad.
> 
> But it is still hard to believe that 500 people can be killed in a single night! What are they? Super soldiers?
> 
> I mean, this is crazy......if 500 people being killed under such a short time span is true, police and RAB alone could not have possibly done this all by themselves. It's close to impossible!
> 
> And yes, media were not allowed to directly observe the area. Diganta TV had been shut down. Which is the other media outlet?



One who was in a nearby hospital on 5th May night gave status on FB that it was relentless firing sound in that area throughout night. It's not impossible because on 5th May morning I myself heard sounds of bullet rains while I was at Education Ministry. That time HeI guys even didn't start there meeting. If they can do this early in the morning, in the dark it's possible by them though it's harder for us to imagine. 

Not only police and RAB, all together there were 4 types of troops- police, RAB, BGB and BAL.

Another media outlet is Islamic TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

kobiraaz said:


> new thread to discuss 5th may events... hefajat e islam vs GOVT. post in this thread please



5th may ko kia hua tha?


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Not only police and RAB, all together there were 4 types of troops- police, RAB, BGB and BAL.



I saw a photo of AL goons working with police. And they were armed too! 
Hefajat Mayhem in Capital | The Daily Star

See the photo yourselves. 

Sound all too familiar?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Would there be any other choice to actually get the country out of the current mess?
> UN to send envoy to discuss with parties | The Daily Star
> 
> If AL falls from power, it is very unlikely that'd they'd ever return to power.



If it can be solved over dialog, they will escape the responsibility of the genocides they are carrying out now. 

AL will come back to power after five years if they lose this time. Ours is a gold fish nation, we'll vote them again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> If it can be solved over dialog, they will escape the responsibility of the genocides they are carrying out now.



But, but, I thought the West are champions of human rights? What happened to that?  



> AL will come back to power after five years if they lose this time. Ours is a gold fish nation, we'll vote them again.



Even after all this $hit-storm they created? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Pboy said:


> Hmm.. Interesting. Seen many against her on various forums, but im sure that was only one side of the coin.
> 
> Should not have passed a judgement without hearing out you guys I guess



After all, everyone has supporters...Hitler, Bush all had there fans  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> But, but, I thought the West are champions of human rights? What happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> *Even after all this $hit-storm they created? Seriously?*



Yup..jot it down now and match it when they come back on seat again by our loving votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bagh

PlanetSoldier said:


> One who was in a nearby hospital on 5th May night gave status on FB that it was relentless firing sound in that area throughout night. It's not impossible because on 5th May morning I myself heard sounds of bullet rains while I was at Education Ministry. That time HeI guys even didn't start there meeting. If they can do this early in the morning, in the dark it's possible by them though it's harder for us to imagine.
> 
> *Not only police and RAB, all together there were 4 types of troops- police, RAB, BGB and BAL.*
> 
> Another media outlet is Islamic TV.


Buddy yesterday night I was watching ATN news around 4 am and the reporter said he and his camera crew were attacked by police and they were beaten up pretty bad. It was NSI and DGFI officers who came to their rescue. They showed the police their badges and insisted the police to let them go. It seems the govt concentrated all their muscle yesterday on Motijheel except for the army. And the BAL cadres were present there all throughout the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Bagh said:


> Just switch to any Bd channel's live streaming link. Even the Awami controlled channels are saying it. They have downed the numbers killed in a ratio 1:10 but yet they are saying 5 people died in the crackdown. *And its your own countryfolks dying and you are cheering on it. Shame on you.*



It seems you don't know the mystery yet  !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Hefazat according to witness stated that Awami genocidal force that committed massacre included RAB, police, Awami cadre, BGB and *foreign force*. Now readers can draw clear conclusion which foreign force did and could commit such massacre in post independent Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

What is *Basherkella* ??


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Bagh said:


> Buddy yesterday night I was watching ATN news around 4 am and the reporter said he and his camera crew were attacked by police and they were beaten up pretty bad. It was NSI and DGFI officers who came to their rescue. They showed the police their badges and insisted the police to let them go. It seems the govt concentrated all their muscle yesterday on Motijheel except for the army. And the BAL cadres were present there all throughout the day.



It's a good news to me there were NSI and DGFI guys otherwise there wouldn't be any concrete witness as media was cut off. DGFI personnel (or defence officers) are very important in such issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bagh

PlanetSoldier said:


> It seems you don't know the mystery yet  !


False-flagger you mean? Really? I tried to be very nice with him considering a fellow Bangladeshi. Age ter paile chire felaitam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Banglar Bagh said:


> False-flagger you mean? Really? I tried to be very nice with him considering a fellow Bangladeshi. Age ter paile chire felaitam.



He defended Felani's killing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Bagh said:


> False-flagger you mean? Really? I tried to be very nice with him considering a fellow Bangladeshi. Age ter paile chire felaitam.



Nah...not false flagger but do some research...I won't go more on this  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> He defended Felani's killing



Who is this he? Too lazy to find it looking at previous posts.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Imran Khan said:


> captin planet
> 
> i can see it few month before you guys make fun of pakistan ALLAH turn it on you .



Though complete opposite scenario here in BD, the govt. is killing its own people here whereas terrorists are killing people there in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kalu_miah

M-48 said:


> What is *Basherkella* ??



Titumir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Titumir (Bengali: &#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;; 1782  1831) was a rebel against the Zamindars and British colonial system in 19th century Bengal, a part of British India. He rebelled against them and put up an armed resistance. Along with his followers, he built a Bamboo fort (Bansher-Kella in Bengali) which passed into Bengali folk legend. After the storming of the fort by British soldiers, Titumir died of his wounds on November 19, 1831.



This name is now being used by a Jamaat-e-Islami supported facebook page with more than 200,000 likes (members, supporters) that is providing authentic real time feed of information from people on the ground in Bangladesh. After Hasina led Awami League govt. have closed down all opposition media outlets (newspapers such as Amardesh, TV channels such as Diganta TV, Islamic TV etc.), this Basherkella facebook and twitter pages have emerged as the most read and followed news source for Bangladeshi's, as most existing media are either controlled by the govt. or are run by govt. supporters or are too scared to deviate from govt. prescribed news sensorship. Even AP, AFP and BBC news reporters, feeding news to international media. are either Indians or pro-India or pro-Awami League supporters. Aljazeera is the only international media that is getting authentic news, but because of this, the reporters are working anonymously.

https://www.facebook.com/newbasherkella
https://twitter.com/basherkella

The original basherkella page was closed by facebook, due to request from Awami League govt., so this is the 2nd incarnation. There is rumor that this page will be closed again. Twitter page will remain online it seems, as it is not under threat of closure, yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> I have been following the Basherkella facebook site and twitter page, I saw that they claimed around 431 people dead and 3000+ injured.
> https://www.facebook.com/newbasherkella
> https://twitter.com/basherkella
> 
> This blog talks about the massacre in Motijheel as well:
> fug's blog: Bangladesh Government cracks down on protests with impunity
> 
> So Bashekella needs to make credible claims and these claims has to be backed up by evidence. To collect evidence, from HeI side, we need much more capture of images and video using mobile phones, cameras, video cameras etc. The whole point of non-violent revolution is to capture the images of violence perpetrated by illegitimate authorities on unarmed protesters and then use these images against them to further undermine their legitimacy.
> 
> I have also seen video footage in NTV and ATN news, and these look like they were taken by embedded journalists with the police and Awami League activists. So they are doing a much better job of capturing video images so that they can be used for their propaganda.
> 
> In ATN news they said around 10,000 police, RAB, BGB took part on the raid last night on Motijheel. My question is how does BGB get involved in domestic law enforcement? Is it within their mandate? Or is Hasina using them illegally against the constitution? But then constitution is easy to change in Bangladesh, just like they abolished CTG.
> 
> And for every unarmed protester that dies, the opposition needs to keep record of Police officers in the command chain, the police constables and Awami goons that took part in the killings. These information will be needed for prosecuting them in the future. Unless there is prosecution and sentencing for political killings, the cycle of political violence will not end.
> 
> And when will BNP led alliance openly join with HeI to fight this illegitimate regime? HeI has taken a courageous step, the rest need to join in. What are they waiting for?



We don't need border guard, do we? Keeping them on border we can't protect our peoples' lives, so BAL thought why not give them a chance here. BTW, so far I know para military force can be used for law enforcement as well though they're being used here for carrying out genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cyberian

idune said:


>



Allahu Akbar.

True Servants of Allah are never afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

Picture speaks volume of Awami League genocide and atrocity

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## animelive

True story. The stupidity of AL sympathizers. Experienced it meself

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## idune

This is how Awami League genocidal force committed massacre and hide dead bodies. Save these pictures for future ref.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abdullah123

Loki said:


> But, but, I thought the West are champions of human rights? What happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> Even after all this $hit-storm they created? Seriously?



It would be plausible. Bangladesh is trapped in a vicious cycle of alternating between one evil (Awami League), to another (BNP). This is the disgrace we will continue to suffer if we place our trust in secular democracy.

We will only win Allahs (swt) favour and achieve success if we rule by the Quran and Sunnah. Anything else will never be accepted from us and we will continue to suffer the indignity of being ruled by the corrupt secular munafiqeen and Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abdullah123

Banglar Bagh said:


> For me, I would dearly love the 2nd option and the 1st one is not even an option.



The current leadership clearly has to go and measures need to be put in place to prevent them or similar types from entering power again. We keep repeating the same mistakes again and again by voting these crooks into power.

The only way to stop them coming into power again is to be decisive and have these people executed for treason and mass killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

Please see the report who were leading Awami League massacre.

1) Rab intelligence wing head Lt. colonel Zia Ahsan
2) DB additional commissioner Maruf Hasan
3) Additional police commissioner (finance) Abdul Jalil Mondal
4) DMP commissioner Benjir Ahmed coordinated the massacre from police control

BGB commander name still unknown.

http://www.dailyinqilab.com/details_news.php?id=106819&&page_id= 5

I would request folks to contact HR organizations and UN to impose greater scrutiny and ban these and any other officials participating genocide from any internatioal mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Loki said:


> They shouldn't even be there!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been bit hesitant to say this regarding @animelive 's inquiry about the army.
> 
> There are rumors that a faction or more of the army may break off to overthrow the government. There have always been political/ideological divisions in the army. Most of those guys are BNP supporters.
> 
> An EXTREMELY dangerous possibility.
> 
> I hope these rumors are all BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my bad.
> 
> *But it is still hard to believe that 500 people can be killed in a single night! What are they? Super soldiers?*
> 
> I mean, this is crazy.....if 500 people being killed under such a short time span is true, police and RAB alone could not have possibly done this all by themselves. It's close to impossible!
> 
> And yes, media were not allowed to directly observe the area. Diganta TV had been shut down. Which is the other media outlet?



There were hudreds of thousands unarmed people at one place attacked by something like 10k police, rab and bgb. So a casualty figure of even 2500 is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

PlanetSoldier said:


> Though complete opposite scenario here in BD, the govt. is killing its own people here whereas terrorists are killing people there in Pakistan.


so by gov killing is halal and terrorists killing is haram ? remeber those gov is killing today tommorow their co wil be terrorists . same as lal masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Loki said:


> But, but, I thought the West are champions of human rights? What happened to that?
> 
> 
> 
> *Even after all this $hit-storm they created? Seriously?*



Had not they returned to power 21 years after their unparalleled tyranny and misrule in BD history? People are forgetful- is perhaps the first premise to keep in mind while predicting political situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Skallagrim said:


> Had not they returned to power 21 years after their unparalleled tyranny and misrule in BD history? People are forgetful- is perhaps the first premise to keep in mind while predicting political situations.



That was BNP fault to let Hasina return to Bangladesh. But those are history Awami League dug deeper hole this time.Still except Dhaka Awami League can not control the country. That is the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Awami League genocidal police shooting people at point blank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Thanks to Diganta TV for reporting the truth prior to it's closure. It was reported at 4:15 AM long after the operation was over by Diganta TV that 9 people had died due to the combined action by police, RAB and BGB though Hefazat claimed it was 16.

But it is sad to see how these HeI and some Jamatis are doing dirty politics with these dead people. They increased the number from 100 to even 3000 and even some claimed it could be 10000 though they so far were not capable to produce any reliable proof or video footage of such big amount of dead apart from heresy and showing many injured people as dead and circulating many old pictures as yesterday event.

Shame on these sort of people those who even resort to lie and launch propaganda with dead bodies of unfortunate people.

Just look at the video which covered a big part of the operation. It should end all these speculation and propaganda that jamaatis are circulating all across the net. It wont be possible for anyone to hide such a big number of dead bodies in such a small place.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357313044368255





The above video also cleared who cut all the trees and burned everything at night.

Police intentionally kept the road towards Jatrabari open so that HeI activists can leave the Shapla Chattar area. Many HeI activists where many are too young leave the spot after the operation.

Photos from prothom-alo.
















But what Diganta TV did not broadcast that bulk of the people those who claim here are infact minors which many hujurs brought them here even without knowledge of their parents and even in some cases they lied to them by not mentioning why they are bringing them here.

One of the unfortunate victim's father said it to the media that they were not aware the fact that his son was taken to Dhaka for HeI. I have no word to describe whom should his father blame for this tragic event.

http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article622028.bdnews


A young minor HeI activist took shelter behind a police during the operation.






This Kaler Kantha report is describing it in more detail how different hujur's have brought this minor and young students from different madrasah where many even did not know why they were going to Dhaka let alone their parent's.

'&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2471;&#2507;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;' :: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; :: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#24

Now the main question is bringing this minor and very young boys into the procession and protest without letting their parents know about it and putting their life into danger is not a criminal offence? Should not those who are behind it be punished for it???

It has also been cleared why Hujur Shafi did not come into the Shapla Chattar as opposition leader Khaleda Zia called him and asked him not to end the rally on that day and to continue for another day. I am wondering would all these tragic event happened if Shafi would end the rally as he planned earlier??

Last minute call changes it all | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*A massacre of demonstrators* 

May 6, 2013

News reports from Bangladesh allege that a series of attacks on demonstrators have taken place, at around 3am today, May 6, 2013. The extent of the injuries and death is difficult to be ascertained at the moment. The Daily Star, a Bangladeshi newspaper, gave the figure of deaths as 5. *However, several internet reports have mentioned that the number of deaths could be as high as 2,500 or more. Pictures of dead bodies have also been distributed over the internet. Major news channels in Bangladesh have been silenced. Two private television channels that were showing live pictures of the attacks upon the demonstrators were immediately closed down.* 

The authorities have, later in the morning, imposed Section 144 of the Code of Criminal Procedure, 1898, (a provision similar to declaring internal emergency) in the city of Dhaka, under which more than four persons are not allowed to converge in public places and the declaration absolutely prohibits public protest. Worse, the executive authorities could use deadly force against civilians under this provision. All forms of public gatherings, rallies and protests have been prohibited until the midnight today, May 6.

The Asian Human Rights Commission (AHRC) has learned that the security forces, including the Border Guards Bangladesh, the Rapid Action Battalion and the Police, started a massive crackdown on the demonstrators of the Hefazat-E-Islam early morning on Monday. According to unverified information the AHRC has received, a huge number of lives have already been lost. Numerous victims have been shot at close range by the state agencies. It appears that the international community stationed in Dhaka is fully aware of the brutal crackdown and the wanton extrajudicial execution happening within Dhaka and in the outskirts of the city.

Graphic pictures [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19] [20] [21] [22] and audiovisual records [ Video 1] [Video 2]are available through the social media, from unverified sources, that reveal the deadly reality on the ground. It is reported that the security forces are using heavy artillery, which are normally used in the war fronts.

Bangladesh, recently has become extremely violent. The violence surfaced over the issue of objectionable blog-postings concerning Prophet Muhammad (Peace Be Upon Him). It is reported that a large number of protesters gathered in Dhaka since early morning yesterday, May 5, 2013, under the umbrella of a group named Hefazat-E-Islam demanding punishment of the so called 'atheist bloggers', who allegedly remained under the protection of the state agents, for writing blasphemous materials. Hefazat-E-Islam has been demanding 13 points including a legislation on blasphemy, reformation of the country's 'women policy' and adoption of the name of Allah in the constitution.

The AHRC does not agree with any of the demands made by the Hefazat-E-Islam. Our concern, however, is for the right of everyone to participate in protests. At all times the sacredness of the right to life must be respected.

The violence that is going on in Bangladesh must stop now. The international community has a moral as well as a legal obligation to intervene, which could save lives and could prevent the situation from deteriorating further. The United Nations must take all necessary actions, most importantly through the office of the Secretary General to bring an immediate end to the bloody impasse that has befallen upon the country.

BANGLADESH: A massacre of demonstrators

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Allah help those brothers,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

*More pictures are coming out on genocide committed by Awami League*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

First hand account of horror how Awami League committed genocide. Victim in the video was first beatenup by Awami League cadre which was part of genocidal force and then police beat and shot in his leg. But according to victim account at least 15-20 people he saw dead around him in the allyway. In his account more than 2500 died in Awami League genocidal massacre. From this victim account it appears he was targetted as part of after massacre mop up brutality.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=462196523868317

Many victim account describes genocidal force brush fire killed most of these 2500+ people. Also to note, after the massacre Awami League removed bodies in trucks and destroyed vital evidence by spraying chemical and water over blood soacked street.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skallagrim

idune said:


> That was BNP fault to let Hasina return to Bangladesh. But those are history Awami League dug deeper hole this time.Still except Dhaka Awami League can not control the country. That is the reality.



Maybe, but BNP has a tendency to make the same 'mistakes' over and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Skallagrim said:


> Maybe, but BNP has a tendency to make the same 'mistakes' over and again.



100% agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

M-48 said:


> What is *Basherkella* ??



It is an online social network page which even though swayed towards Jamat, is more credible than most of the news outlets

It means Bamboo fort by the way, which was built by Titumir to fight against the British. It was famous because Titumir and his soldiers only used Sticks, a few spears and swords against the mighty British force, who actually had to bring cannons and thousands of troops to fight against him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> The only way is to be prepared of whatever may come.



Hefazot did a mistake by putting up too many demands. They should have known that a nation doesn't get religious like that. This made them lose out on alot of Public support and now once again the AL is reigning after their victory in propaganda campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## the just

I have few questions to all the BD brothers out there:
#1:If what gov: is saying true,then why there is no live footage from any TV channels? 
#2:If only 15/16 of hefazat died(!!!)then why all the pictures posted on face book and here showed combined of 50 something body count.
#3:From last night Anjuman Dhaka has collected dead body's. Who are they?
#4:if it was harmless rubber bullets, then why there is hundreds of ppl in BD medical taking treatments for real bullets wounds and deep cut in hand,leg,back,shoulder done by sharp blade?
#5:the 11 dead body shown in TV is in DMC.where is the rest of them?(as per gov:15/16 ppl).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> Hefazot did a mistake by putting up too many demands. They should have known that a nation doesn't get religious like that. This made them lose out on alot of Public support and now once again the AL is reigning after their victory in propaganda campaign.



How does one say compromise in Bengali? It's like as if two bigots mirroring one another!



the just said:


> I have few questions to all the BD brothers out there:
> #1:If what gov: is saying true,then why there is no live footage from any TV channels?
> #2:If only 15/16 of hefazat died(!!!)then why all the pictures posted on face book and here showed combined of 50 something body count.
> #3:From last night Anjuman Dhaka has collected dead body's. Who are they?
> #4:if it was harmless rubber bullets, then why there is hundreds of ppl in BD medical taking treatments for real bullets wounds and deep cut in hand,leg,back,shoulder done by sharp blade?
> #5:the 11 dead body shown in TV is in DMC.where is the rest of them?(as per gov:15/16 ppl).



You forgot to mention as to why the government banned Diganta TV and Islamic TV  

In other news, Hasina said that Bangladesh is a peace loving democracy which ensures media freedom during her interview on CNN. That was while responding to a query as to why CNN was banned in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Oh C'mon It is *7th May* Now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

1.Not only shops but also truth burnt that night of terror at the Baitul Mukarram north point. No one knows what really happened, as media is under some gag. But events take their own shape driven by the dynamics of dialectics whether they are reported or not, as diseases will run their courses regardless of diagnosis, if left untreated. The future is bleak indeed as violence only begets violence with escalating scale, as each event fuels the next. The basic principle remains that a social or a political issue should never be construed as a law and order issue. They can only be solved politically or socially, as the case may be. Application of force may subdue them, suppress them but with time, those will reemerge with greater fury and virulence when it may be too late to control them. This is the lesson of history. One denies these lessons only at one's grave peril.



2. BAL has resuscitated JMB, HuJI, LeT and what have you. The civil war has begun. When pent up emotions are unplugged Bengal can be more violent than Pakistan or Afghanistan. Hysteria comes easy to us.



3. Congrats Hasina, now you won't hang for Peelkhana. But then be careful,ma'am.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skallagrim

the just said:


> I have few questions to all the BD brothers out there:
> #1:If what gov: is saying true,then why there is no live footage from any TV channels?
> #2:If only 15/16 of hefazat died(!!!)then why all the pictures posted on face book and here showed combined of 50 something body count.
> #3:From last night Anjuman Dhaka has collected dead body's. Who are they?
> #4:if it was harmless rubber bullets, then why there is hundreds of ppl in BD medical taking treatments for real bullets wounds and deep cut in hand,leg,back,shoulder done by sharp blade?
> #5:the 11 dead body shown in TV is in DMC.where is the rest of them?(as per gov:15/16 ppl).



It wouldn't be hard to evaluate how many actually got killed and we may expect that HeI would soon give a statement regarding this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=106250086247340

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Atleast words are spreading

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Imran Khan said:


> so by gov killing is halal and terrorists killing is haram ? remeber those gov is killing today tommorow their co wil be terrorists . same as lal masjid



You miscomprehended me...I mean if terrorists kill people, we can console us saying, "well....it's done by outlaw, govt. is trying to punish the terrorists". But when govt. kills its own people, do you have anything to console yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> There were hudreds of thousands unarmed people at one place attacked by something like 10k police, rab and bgb. So a casualty figure of even 2500 is possible.



Yeah..it's possible, 1st it seemed impossible to me but now it seems possible. Everyone is saying this. Today I've been to an office at Motijheel, people there are saying it's minimum 2500. One guy's 2 friends attended HeI meeting, both are missing now. Also, I met one whose house is on the opposite of Notre Dame College. He said he saw all these by his own eyes, it could be more than 2500.

The rumor of burying them at Pilkhana also seems true.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=462343463853623




@Loki @PlanetSoldier @Luffy 500 @Skallagrim 


   as i said before, hefazot were killed and threatened to disbanding

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Atleast words are spreading



Going by the language he used, it's probably fake profile putting up fake state for usual propaganda stats. Generally cricketers are very conscious about what they say in open forum and in no way he's gonna give a statement against govt of Bangladesh that too in pidgin English.

So what does hefazat say? How many were killed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

animelive said:


> Atleast words are spreading



And you think that's a genuine profile. wow. Here is Amla's real twitter page. https://twitter.com/amlahash I don't think he has a facebook page.


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah..it's possible, 1st it seemed impossible to me but now it seems possible. Everyone is saying this. Today I've been to an office at Motijheel, people there are saying it's minimum 2500. One guy's 2 friends attended HeI meeting, both are missing now. Also, I met one whose house is on the opposite of Notre Dame College. He said he saw all these by his own eyes, it could be more than 2500.
> 
> The rumor of burying them at Pilkhana also seems true.


Its very much possible to kill 2500 people but it'll take a miracle by almighty to hide the bodies and dump them in pilkhana in middle of night without anyone noticing in crowded city like dhaka. 

Seems almighty is on hasinas side. 

In kargil war between India and Pakistan casualties didn't cross thousand for both the army. But ofcourse propaganda goes hand in hand in cyber age, remember Burma riot, dead bodies of 10 thousands Muslims were floating in Burma rivers if we believe usual suspects of this forum.



jaunty said:


> And you think that's a genuine profile. wow. Here is Amla's real twitter page. https://twitter.com/amlahash I don't think he has a facebook page.


Yes I couldn't find his profile in Facebook as well, look how they are using a picture which can be altered easily instead of a hyperlink to the post. 

Seems propaganda wing is on full throttle, however la hasina outmanoeuvred them here as well. Evil, evil she.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

???????? ???? ???? ??? ???????? ???? ?????? ???: ???? - ????? ???

Lol the comments are priceless.


----------



## animelive

I only said words are spreading, not if that is Hashim amla himself. why bharoti *** are burning is beyond me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

It seems common Bangladeshis are royally pissed of all the destruction of city property if we go by the comments in bd news papers.



animelive said:


> I only said words are spreading, not if that is Hashim amla himself. why bharoti *** are burning is beyond me



We are just pointing out the immorality of using fake profile and fake states to "spread" the word, it usually backfires. Just see the comments fake hashim amla received.

Please pay less attention to our ***.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> It wouldn't be hard to evaluate how many actually got killed and we may expect that HeI would soon give a statement regarding this.



Hefajot probably has been threatened to keep their mouth shut. If families of missing members now can organize themselves and let us know, people will be informed. Thing is we can't depend on media at all now as all have been baptized as Awami, I think it'll continue rest of the year and within that time this genocide details might disappear. I think govt. is now having extensive talks with Diganta for snatching away all evidences, until then Diganta broadcasting will remain shut.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article622028.bdnews

This news article says relatives of one of the victim of last night complained that Hefazat leaders didn't tell the poor kid that he was going to Dhaka. Th y only came to know when they received the dead body of the poor madrasa student today morning. 

And when they went to the madrasa to demand an explanation they found out its locked and all Hefazat activists ran away. 

The news is shared in Facebook some 4k times. As usual gullible and brainwashed teenagers were used as cannon fodder for political gain of few.


----------



## Luffy 500

LaBong said:


> Its very much possible to kill 2500 people but it'll take a miracle by almighty to hide the bodies and dump them in pilkhana in middle of night without anyone noticing in crowded city like dhaka.
> 
> Seems almighty is on hasinas side.
> 
> In kargil war between India and Pakistan casualties didn't cross thousand for both the army. But ofcourse propaganda goes hand in hand in cyber age, remember Burma riot, dead bodies of 10 thousands Muslims were floating in Burma rivers if we believe usual suspects of this forum.
> 
> 
> Yes I couldn't find his profile in Facebook as well, look how they are using a picture which can be altered easily instead of a hyperlink to the post.
> 
> Seems propaganda wing is on full throttle, however la hasina outmanoeuvred them here as well. Evil, evil she.



There were lacs of people there. Police and awami fagotic media outlets rumbled about ousting the crowd in 10-15 min. How can U oust such a huge crowd in such a short time span other than indiscriminately killing them.Hiding bodies are not a problem for a party having complete iron grip on security forces, media and the city. On top of that 2 media outlets were balantly shut down and electricity was cut off. 



LaBong said:


> ???????? ???? ???? ??? ???????? ???? ?????? ???: ???? - ????? ???
> 
> Lol the comments are priceless.



Lol comments from prothom alo of all things.  U being a Indian bengali with a bigoted mind obsessed about BD, very well know the media bias in present BD. Really pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Prothom Alo is most circulated news paper in bd according to alexia, comments in Prothom Alo would mean the opinion of most bd people. I don't care if it's biased or anything. Even you can comment there and write fart as many times as you want.


----------



## idune

Ex President Badruddoza Chowdhury said Awami League genocide can only be compared with 1971. Even ex Presidenrt Ershad and Awami League partner denounced the massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah..it's possible, 1st it seemed impossible to me but now it seems possible. Everyone is saying this. Today I've been to an office at Motijheel, people there are saying it's minimum 2500. One guy's 2 friends attended HeI meeting, both are missing now. Also, I met one whose house is on the opposite of Notre Dame College. He said he saw all these by his own eyes, it could be more than 2500.
> 
> The rumor of burying them at Pilkhana also seems true.



We shall see in time. These things don't stay hidden forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mak2000

idune said:


> Hefazat according to witness stated that Awami genocidal force that committed massacre included RAB, police, Awami cadre, BGB and *foreign force*. Now readers can draw clear conclusion which foreign force did and could commit such massacre in post independent Bangladesh.



Don't know true or false, but I heard RAB, Police, and BGB, all declined to take part in the massacre of 5/6 May.


----------



## Al-zakir

All I can say lanat on Bd army for allowing this cold blooded murder of Alim and ulemas. Bd Army no longer army of Shaeed Zia. They are bunch of Ahsan foramosh begairat geedars. I&#8217;ll ask these begairts to wear churiyaa and perform mujra in front of their god mother Hasina. They sold their soul to Hasina and ******. BAL thugs (police, RAB, BGB) could not have done all this killing without approval from sold out army. 

If BD army still represent Islam and Sheed Zia&#8217;s ideology then they must step up and demise bloody thirsty dalal hasina and Bal otherwise my assumption becomes true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> We are just pointing out the immorality of using fake profile and fake states to "spread" the word, it usually backfires. Just see the comments fake hashim amla received.
> 
> Please pay less attention to our ***.



Its just a Hashim Amla fan who is spreading the news, again why bharot ***** are burning is beyond me. The comments, most of them were sympathizing. 

Sorry, the burn is too big to not notice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> We shall see in time. These things don't stay hidden forever.



Truth doesn't stay hidden, true. But the question is whether they would be punished in the court of law for all their blood lust and atrocities. Otherwise it will put a scar on the vast section of BD pop. forever. If BD needs to move forward all these criminals must be bought to book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> Its just a Hashim Amla fan who is spreading the news, again why bharot ***** are burning is beyond me.



Well, they are highly combustible if ye know what I mean 



Luffy 500 said:


> Truth doesn't stay hidden, true. But the question is whether they would be punished in the court of law for all their blood lust and atrocities. Otherwise it will put a scar on the vast section of BD pop. forever. If BD needs to move forward all these criminals must be bought to book.



I'd fight every tooth and nail for justice if those numbers are true. 

Some of my questions: 
Why they ban international media from covering Bangladesh? Why they ban media outlets critical of the government? Why they not allow media to be present during the operation? What do they have to hide? 

The numbers posted by outlets like Daily Star, bdnews and others can only be treated with a pinch of salt given the government's behavior. This kind of behavior only raise more questions than answers. 

If people keep tolerating this crap, then it is their fault. And nobody else's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Its just a Hashim Amla fan who is spreading the news, again why bharot ***** are burning is beyond me. The comments, most of them were sympathizing.
> 
> Sorry, the burn is too big to not notice



Okay keep on ogling *** and spreading fake news from fake profile.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Okay keep on ogling *** and spreading fake news from fake profile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Al-zakir said:


> All I can say lanat on Bd army for allowing this cold blooded murder of Alim and ulemas. Bd Army no longer army of Shaeed Zia. They are bunch of Ahsan foramosh begairat geedars. I&#8217;ll ask these begairts to wear churiyaa and perform mujra in front of their god mother Hasina. They sold their soul to Hasina and ******. BAL thugs (police, RAB, BGB) could not have done all this killing without approval from sold out army.
> 
> If BD army still represent Islam and Sheed Zia&#8217;s ideology then they must step up and demise bloody thirsty dalal hasina and Bal otherwise my assumption becomes true.


Al zakir is the only honest guy here who doesn't believe in fairy tales and conspiracies and tell his mind without any qualm.



animelive said:


>



What's the keyword you used to google search it? Thanks for taking the pain though. *insert random smiley here*


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> What's the keyword you used to google search it? Thanks for taking the pain though. *insert random smiley here*



"Bharoti *** burning because of Hashim Amla's fake account"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Daily Amardesh || 07 May, 2013, Tuesday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Usual evasive no value banter when propaganda gets pointed out. How typical.


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Usual evasive no value banter when propaganda gets pointed out. How typical.



Did I ever mention to get a life?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

animelive said:


> Its just a Hashim Amla fan who is spreading the news, again why bharot ***** are burning is beyond me. The comments, most of them were sympathizing.
> 
> Sorry, the burn is too big to not notice



He even comments on Prothom alo with fart type words and what not and keep regular tab on news events related to BD. Talk about obsession. 

Purely Obsessional OCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> is a lesser-known form or manifestation of OCD. For people with Purely Obsessional OCD, there are usually no observable compulsions, such as those commonly seen in those with the typical form of OCD (checking, counting, hand-washing, etc.). While ritualizing and neutralizing behaviors do take place, they are almost entirely in the form of excessive mental rumination.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Loki said:


> Did I ever mention to get a life?



No you didn't, thanks for the unsolicited advice though. 

Anyway it seems I'm disrupting the usual field trip you guys are having with some bitter truth. You can have your thread back.


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> No you didn't, thanks for the unsolicited advice though.
> 
> Anyway it seems I'm disrupting the usual field trip you guys are having with some bitter truth. You can have your thread back.



Oh, it's no 'field trip', I assure you  

The questions raised regarding this issue are legitimate. Especially given that CNN itself stated that it had been banned in Bangladesh during Hasina's interview. How's that for 'bitter truth'? 

But whatever helps you sleep at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Loki said:


> Oh, it's no 'field trip', I assure you
> 
> The questions raised regarding this issue are legitimate. Especially given that CNN itself stated that it had been banned in Bangladesh during Hasina's interview. How's that for 'bitter truth'?
> 
> But whatever helps you sleep at night.


Well I do agree that media should not be gagged unless it's spreading rumour which results in more tension. For example govt of India banned some media outlet which were spreading false pictures of Burma riot which resulted in communal tension in India. 

However 2500 casualties are just too far fetched imo and it seems common Bangladeshi people don't approve the violence caused by hefazat. 

Can you point me to what you consider a neutral bd media portal, so far all international and mainstream bd news paper seem to be going heavy handed against the hefazat.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Prothom Alo is most circulated news paper in bd according to alexia, comments in Prothom Alo would mean the opinion of most bd people. I don't care if it's biased or anything. Even you can comment there and write fart as many times as you want.



Everyone can comment there at Prothom Alo but all comments don't get published. They filter every comment before publishing. You could test it yourself. For direct publishing FB comments integration is better...but alas....Prothom Aloo can't do it, they're biased. Besides, no media can exist in BD at this moment without licking govt. feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Well I do agree that media should not be gagged unless it's spreading rumour which results in more tension. For example govt of India banned some media outlet which were spreading false pictures of Burma riot which resulted in communal tension in India.
> 
> However 2500 casualties are just too far fetched imo and it seems common Bangladeshi people don't approve the violence caused by hefazat.
> 
> Can you point me to what you consider a neutral bd media portal, so far all international and mainstream bd news paper seem to be going heavy handed against the hefazat.



How did ANY media for that matter conclude what Hefajat did with no eyes in the field? I didn't conclude the 2,500 mark  

CNN has never engaged in anti-Bangladeshi activities. Government should at least make it clear as to their reasons. Also, Diganta and Islamic TV were banned. They did not incite any kind of violence or anything. 

So that adds suspicion. Nothing conclusive though.



PlanetSoldier said:


> Everyone can comment there at Prothom Alo but all comments don't get published. *They filter every comment before publishing.* You could test it yourself. For direct publishing FB comments integration is better...but alas....Prothom Aloo can't do it, they're biased. Besides, no media can exist in BD at this moment without licking govt. feet.



Ain't that obvious?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> He even comments on Prothom alo with fart type words and what not and keep regular tab on news events related to BD. Talk about obsession.
> 
> Purely Obsessional OCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



BAL got their Chapati Kolkata representative @LaBong  .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> BAL got their Chapati Kolkata representative @LaBong  .



I have no love lost for awamis, however I do detest extremism in its all form. I have been engaging Hindu hardliners since I joined this forum. You just need to search.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> I have no love lost for awamis, however I do detest extremism in its all form. I have been engaging Hindu hardliners since I joined this forum. You just need to search.



Elaborating extremism would just be nice for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Loki said:


> How did ANY media for that matter conclude what Hefajat did with no eyes in the field? I didn't conclude the 2,500 mark
> 
> CNN has never engaged in anti-Bangladeshi activities. Government should at least make it clear as to their reasons. Also, Diganta and Islamic TV were banned. They did not incite any kind of violence or anything.
> 
> So that adds suspicion. Nothing conclusive though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that obvious?



There are videos circulating in media which looks like urban warfare of ragtag army against law enforcers. Also the accounts of people who's shops were burned by the mob etc. So it's not complete black out as you guys make it be. I think more detail will be available in future however Hefazat leaders seem to have backed off which tells a lot of things.


----------



## Skallagrim

BAL Govt orders listing of all Madrassah teachers absent from work on last Sun-Mon. 

????? ????????? ???????? ????????? ?????? ????? | ????? | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Since Awami League has blocked media to reach the location (Motijheel) of the massacre incident, then the public has no recourse but to believe the worst possible outcome, which is 2500-3000 deaths. Next time, if Awami League leaders think that they want to stop rumor and propaganda, all they have to do is allow freedom of press and full access to all journalists of all events.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

I heard that more thn 1000 men died there .. So what are the next step of Jamatis are they protesting again for it or doing something else ??

Does military supporting them in any way ??


----------



## idune

Skallagrim said:


> BAL Govt orders listing of all Madrassah teachers absent from work on last Sun-Mon.
> 
> ????? ????????? ???????? ????????? ?????? ????? | ????? | Rtnn.net



Awami League regime does not has local control in rest of the country except for Dhaka. I don't see how this fear tactics will have any effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

i just read in basher kella a transcript of video where a police man telling he who participated in the killing that around 500 people were died .


----------



## the just

idune said:


> Awami League regime does not has local control in rest of the country except for Dhaka. I don't see how this fear tactics will have any effect.



After afect- scenario 1-ppl in rural are with little religious knowledge tend to be more aggressive , they will go against gov: and apart from army not enough armed forces to control the 64,000 village. So the gov: will have to back down at one point or get killed.
Scenario 2- only main 5/6 city is now under surveillance. When ppl from different part of the country's Thana/Union will go against gov: and go for mob justice for known AL criminals in their area,there's nothing can few armed police can do to help them.
The way things are running out of hand both can start simultaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

One of my colleagues' FB status:

&#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503;! &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; check point &#2447; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527; , &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;!!

He was coming to office riding his bike, was stopped at Rajlakhshmi, Uttara by a police officer who was openly pointing gun on street to stop people and check.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Straight

the just said:


> After afect- scenario 1-ppl in rural are with little religious knowledge tend to be more aggressive , they will go against gov: and apart from army not enough armed forces to control the 64,000 village. So the gov: will have to back down at one point or get killed.
> Scenario 2- only main 5/6 city is now under surveillance. When ppl from different part of the country's Thana/Union will go against gov: and go for mob justice for known AL criminals in their area,there's nothing can few armed police can do to help them.
> The way things are running out of hand both can start simultaneously.



For obvious reason, every Bangladeshi living inside or wants to see what is going to happen now after that 5th April fateful night. So analyses and speculations / predictions are everywhere where it can occupy a space. Particularly for Bangladeshis---no matter where he resides---may I humbly suggest a methodology for this exercise from which he may easily draw his own conclusion---because he is familiar with the process of  formation of views and feelings and determination of line of action in monolithic Bangladeshi mind.

	Gather what rumor / gossips are on the air despite Govt. statement and BAL propaganda. [Closure of some medias has driven mass Bangladeshis to live on thriving rumor / gossips.] Try to meet a few survivors or to listen to their accounts, if available.
	Measure or mentally assess the possible impacts of that on those who are serving in various forces and Govt. Deptts and involved in various private professions.
	Assess the impact on minds of Rural Bangladesh where Govt apparently has not much control at present
	Assess the City dwellers participation (by silence) in on-going hartals
	Assess the theme of conversation with a rickshaw-puller and/or in road-side stalls or/and menial labor around you, But take care that he may confide in you---otherwise he will be dubious.
	Assess the competing likes and status in available Social medias. Compare which side reflects more determination & commitment.
	Do you find these Bangladeshis around you are happier or more anxious and/or silent----than 5th May dateline? 

You know very well---being son of the soil---that if an angry Bangladeshi suddenly becomes calm and starts wearing an empty look, his volatility makes it very difficult to predict his next action / reaction, and none can predict the degree of violence he is suddenly capable of.

Yes. That is perhaps exactly what is going to happen----perhaps in a quicker pace than may thinks it will. *the Just* may be correct unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;: &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;
*

http://www.prothom-alo.com/detail/date/2013-05-08/news/350661

&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2542;-&#2534;&#2539;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;

&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;
*&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495 &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2471;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;?
*
&#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2475;&#2495;&#2434;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2539; &#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2539; &#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463; &#2451; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404;

&#2451;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2404;&#8217; 

*&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;
*

&#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;? &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2439; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#8216;&#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#8217; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2479;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2475;&#2495;&#2434;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478; &#2451; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

========================================================================

*&#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;
* &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;

http://www.kalerkantho.com/?view=details&type=gold&data=news&pub_no=1236&cat_id=1&menu_id=13&news_type_id=1&index=9

&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2459;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2482;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, '&#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2465;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404;' &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, '&#2474;&#2495;&#2482;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2475;&#2507;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2495;&#2482;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;'

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2482;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2482;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, '&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2476;&#2482; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2524;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;'


----------



## Straight

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;: &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;
> *
> 
> http://www.prothom-alo.com/detail/date/2013-05-08/news/350661
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2542;-&#2534;&#2539;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;
> 
> &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;
> *&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495 &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2471;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;?
> *



Why should the &#8216;relatives&#8217; trust them again----by coming forward and inquiring &#8216;right now&#8217;----who &#8216;just&#8217; failed the &#8216;deads&#8217; cruelly ? Do you think them to be so &#8216;fool&#8217; ? Even in 71 upon similar claim by marauding Pak Govt., after operation Searchlight, none did. Now, in 2013, they know better.

Nevertheless, it does not mean that they will not ever, as they did in 71 in a slightly different way----but a little later. They will definitely do so, just we have to be patient. This "calmness and looking at other way", is not a good sign after, though, for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Thanks to Channel I for recording the event during the operation and exposing different Jamaati propaganda about dead bodies... and showing how they depicted different people those who were sleeping and were injured as dead. 
*

Please see the 2 minute video and see the reality in front of your own eye.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=512071712174347





Not only that Diganta TV also covered the whole scene and showed that in their TV upto around 4:30 AM where they did not mention even a single mass scale casualty and could not show anything related to thousands let alone hundred of dead bodies.

*They even mentioned 9 people died and according to Hefazat 16 people died including the 4 people those who died in the morning.*

So from where this 2500-3000 died rumor emerged??? What is the purpose behind such rumor and propaganda?? Are not these people looking for more bloodshed and more dead bodies???

Have a look at the Diganta TV report of 17 minutes before it's closure. They reported it from 4:00-4:30 AM more then hour after the operation.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357313044368255





*Shapla Chattar is a very small place to begin with. Killing 2500-3000 people even 100 people there and hiding it in from all the thousands of HeI activists and journalists that were present there is almost impossible. Even if there would be 100 dead it would left lots of blood spot and casualty strain over there. But no such thing we have seen there.
*

This is the aerial view of Shapla Chattar. 







Those who are still believing 2500-3000 dead here is a simple math for you. Just do a calculation how much space 2500-3000 people's dead body would have taken if they really died at Shala Chattar??? How many people required to remove them to hide their dead bodies?? Where they were buried?? Is it possible to bury such a big number of dead bodies without knowledge of anybody in such a crowded city like Dhaka?? Most importantly who died there and where are their relatives demanding the dead bodies???

No such answer from the parties those who are making such claim.

If you are still not satisfied look at the following video which went upto Shapla Chattar along with Police/Rab during the operation. There were no sign of blood or mass dead bodies near Shapla Chattar. Only the 4 people those who died in the morning were seen there and nothing else.

Look towards the 8:00 minute of the video to see the Shapla Chattar during the operation.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=652107374804990





Truth can not be hidden in this modern time and any true or false news can be easily verified. This was really unfortunate to see upto 22 people died on May 5th. But doing dirty politics with these dead people and increasing the number to 2500-3000 only reduces the credibility of the people those who are making such claim. So far only some supposed dead bodies were known by different Jamaat operated sites but all of them found to be fake as either they were injured or sleeping as can be seen at the 1st video that I posted.

One such example is the following image.






In most of the other photographs also we did not see any sign of blood or bullet injury but still they depicted them as dead. 

Those who still want to believe in the hoax of 2500-3000 people died or even couple of hundred they can continue to believe it or can run couple of more pages posting here for their own mental satisfaction.

If any one has any valid proof any such big number of casualty I would like to see the picture, video and would like to see the list of names. 

I rest my case here.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Straight said:


> Why should the &#8216;relatives&#8217; trust them again----by coming forward and inquiring &#8216;right now&#8217;----who &#8216;just&#8217; failed the &#8216;deads&#8217; cruelly ? Do you think them to be so &#8216;fool&#8217; ? Even in 71 upon similar claim by marauding Pak Govt., after operation Searchlight, none did. Now, in 2013, they know better.
> 
> Nevertheless, it does not mean that they will not ever, as they did in 71 in a slightly different way----but a little later. They will definitely do so, just we have to be patient. This "calmness and looking at other way", is not a good sign after, though, for all.



Talk logically. If anyone's son. husband or brother die and when the number has been propagated as 3000 there must be claim of dead bodies and there should be a list of names who died in the incident. No such thing has happened. Neither BNP, HeI or Jamaat has given such list nor any of their relatives claimed dead bodies.

Most importantly your claim is invalid as I would like to point out that those who died and their dead bodies were taken to the hospital already their relatives came and received them but nothing happen in the case of other not only that there is no trace of their dead bodies at Shapla Chattar or any where else. Dumping 2500 dead bodies is not a easy task. If it would really happen it would be in front of everyone by now. 

Show any footage and photograph to back up your claim.


----------



## Straight

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;: &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;
> *
> 
> ????? ???? ?????????? ???????? ??????: ?????? - ????? ???
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2542;-&#2534;&#2539;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;
> 
> &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;
> *&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495 &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2488;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2471;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;?
> *
> 
> 
> I personally know 3 cases of 'missing or dead'. While I inquired why are not they lodging GD or complain, they replied: We will not seek justice from any mortal---no matter how powerful he might be, not to speak of BAL---but only to 'Allah' whom they told they are going there for. If Allah Himself does not wish to deliver any judgement, we have no complain, either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Straight

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Talk logically. If anyone's son. husband or brother die and when the number has been propagated as 3000 there must be claim of dead bodies and there should be a list of names who died in the incident. No such thing has happened. Neither BNP, HeI or Jamaat has given such list nor any of their relatives claimed dead bodies.
> 
> Most importantly your claim is invalid as I would like to point out that those who died and their dead bodies were taken to the hospital already their relatives came and received them but nothing happen in the case of other not only that there is no trace of their dead bodies at Shapla Chattar or any where else. Dumping 2500 dead bodies is not a easy task. If it would really happen it would be in front of everyone by now.
> 
> Show any footage and photograph to back up your claim.



...I do not know what is the correct number---7, 8, 22, 23, 100, 500, 1500, 3000. Even the facebook status you quoted, does not say the exact no because I believe none knows. Why you mention Diganto which was closed by DB and few armed person even before the mayhem was over ? If you and BAL are so certain that the number is only 9 (whose bodies were taken by relatives), then why not they announce a Judicial Enquiry as is demanded by :

BNP
2 X former President of Bangladesh
Asian Human Right Watch
Amnesty International

and make all medias and editors 'free'----as in a democratic country ? The first thing to do for an innocent Govt., is to dispel the doubt (from domestic & international minds) in the case of a such mammoth 'operation' under the imposed 'black-out' and against an 'unharmed' mass while they were sleeping in their own country. Why systematically you banned International Medias---who still are reporting through their own staff, anyway ? See the Economics' Report for numbers and size of killings. Why you and BAL are only using 'paid' employees of the republic and Fb status?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

Straight said:


> and make all medias and editors 'free'----as in a democratic country ? The first thing to do for an innocent Govt., is to dispel the doubt (from domestic & international minds) in the case of a such mammoth 'operation' under the imposed 'black-out' and against an 'unharmed' mass while they were sleeping in their own country. Why systematically you banned International Medias---who still are reporting through their own staff, anyway ? See the Economics' Report for numbers and size of killings. Why you and BAL are only using 'paid' employees of the republic and Fb status?



That is what crossed my mind. Why did they ban international media outlets like Al-Jazeera and CNN?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Loki said:


> That is what crossed my mind. Why did they ban international media outlets like Al-Jazeera and CNN?



Where did you get the info that CNN is banned in Bangladesh? Is it not accessible. I searched in the net but have not found any such news. If you are referring about the CNN interview about PM it was said in that report they were asked to sign some document that CNN refused thats why they were not allowed there. That applies to the savar incident only. Cant remember fully what were those documents. You can watch the interview again to find that out.

Al-Jazeera is also reporting continuously from Bangladesh and CNN too.


----------



## the just

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Where did you get the info that CNN is banned in Bangladesh? Is it not accessible. I searched in the net but have not found any such news. If you are referring about the CNN interview about PM it was said in that report they were asked to sign some document that CNN refused thats why they were not allowed there. That applies to the savar incident only. Cant remember fully what were those documents. You can watch the interview again to find that out.
> 
> Al-Jazeera is also reporting continuously from Bangladesh and CNN too.



The paper CNN denied signing is censorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Straight said:


> ...I do not know what is the correct number---*7, 8, 22, 23, * 100, 500, 1500, 3000. Even the facebook status you quoted, does not say the exact no because I believe none knows. Why you mention Diganto which was closed by DB and few armed person even before the mayhem was over ? If you and BAL are so certain that the number is only 9 (whose bodies were taken by relatives), then why not they announce a Judicial Enquiry as is demanded by :
> 
> BNP
> 2 X former President of Bangladesh
> Asian Human Right Watch
> Amnesty International
> 
> and make all medias and editors 'free'----as in a democratic country ? The first thing to do for an innocent Govt., is to dispel the doubt (from domestic & international minds) in the case of a such mammoth 'operation' under the imposed 'black-out' and against an 'unharmed' mass while they were sleeping in their own country. Why systematically you banned International Medias---who still are reporting through their own staff, anyway ? See the Economics' Report for numbers and size of killings. Why you and BAL are only using 'paid' employees of the republic and Fb status?



No casualty beyond or around the red marked figure as so far there are no proof other then that. Proof means video and pictures and news report. 

By 4 AM it was almost cleared and everyone was surrendering and leaving. Diganta made video about that and reported that.

These are the picture of departing of the HeI activists peacefully. No big casualty happen after clearing the shapla chattar and above video footage that I posted depicting that.

Here are some picture from prothom-alo:
















More video footage of the operation and departing of the Hefazat activists but no sign of dead bodies or mass casualties.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=127457774117069





By the way why you are mentioning as I closed down news channel?? I am nobody to do that. I am not a political activists of any party like you may see some here. This BNP, BAL have no effect on me. 

Instead of mentioning what some ex president says it would be better if you can show me some footage or videos of the dead bodies or can say what happened to the dead bodies where they have been buried and any name list that will be appreciated like the way I posted videos and pictures to proof my argument.



the just said:


> The paper CNN denied signing is censorship.



What sort of censorship??? Did CNN published it?? Else how you can say that!!! Even after 9/11 USA restricted journalists does not mean it was censorship. Provide me any reliable source where it says what sort of document CNN was asked to sign.


----------



## Albatross

Cant believe this is done by bangladeshi govt against their citizen ..whom are they trying to please? Silence of inetrnational and local media on this is criminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=498125993576353





Can be clearly seen who the arsonists were on 5th may

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> No casualty beyond or around the red marked figure as so far there are no proof other then that. Proof means video and pictures and news report.................
> 
> ......By the way why you are mentioning as I closed down news channel?? I am nobody to do that. I am not a political activists of any party like you may see some here. This BNP, BAL have no effect on me.
> 
> Instead of mentioning what some ex president says it would be better if you can show me some footage or videos of the dead bodies or can say what happened to the dead bodies where they have been buried and any name list that will be appreciated like the way I posted videos and pictures to proof my argument.
> 
> 
> What sort of censorship??? Did CNN published it?? Else how you can say that!!! Even after 9/11 USA restricted journalists does not mean it was censorship. Provide me any reliable source where it says what sort of document CNN was asked to sign.



Tut! Tut!! Who is telling that you are with BAL ? However, will everybody agree that you are a truth seeker instead ? or Are you simply trying hard to hide the skeleton of a heinous crime to the nation by somebody?

Are you simple-minded, nevertheless ? Ahas you do not know why and how CNN was not allowed visa ? Did you hear Amanpour saying to honorable PM during that revealing interview with CNN: They asked me to sign a paper to agree to change any news report should Govt. desires so. Will any self-respecting Chief Correspondent will agree to come still?

The onus is on BAL Govt. to dispel the doubt and the blame. Do not just believe me but ask any educated man lesser than you. The demand of a Judicial Investigation---which is the minimum civil step BAL should do---will tell the world What happened and what are the numbers involved. Asia Human Right Watch is asking even for an International Investigation. No way to get out without of this self-set trap, yet more difficult it will be to go out of the hunt which is now on. .and BAL should not have any slight problem to agree to that----as they are so innocent.

Why not you ask BAL to agree sooner?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

@Captain Planet- the person who I can't name worked for BD observer for more than 20 years.I his very well known in his field (journalist). Needless to say he is not someone who will lie about something like this.(he is die hard AL by the way).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

I think both govt and the opposition are making false claim about death number . we can not believe that only 7~8 people died during that night and it is also very difficult to believe that 2500~3000 people died . If 2000 people are died then where is the body ? where is the relative of those missing person ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

The pictures of killed people i received are just like those of Sikh genocide in 84 in India


----------



## arp2041

Spring Onion said:


> The pictures of killed people i received are just like those of Sikh genocide in 84 in India



Auntyji ab isme INDIA kaha sey a gaya???

@ topic - It's 8th MAY 2013.


----------



## Marshmallow

wat happend on 5th may?


----------



## Spring Onion

arp2041 said:


> Auntyji ab isme INDIA kaha sey a gaya???
> 
> @ topic - It's 8th MAY 2013.



the pictures of dead and the way they were killed by AL is similar to those Sikh's who were killed on Dehli streets.

trust me the same scenes


----------



## scorpionx

Spring Onion said:


> The pictures of killed people i received are just like those of Sikh genocide in 84 in India



They even look similar to 1993,2008 etc etc


----------



## Skallagrim

&#8216;&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#8217;



&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;-&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#8211;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453; &#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;-

&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;: &#2460;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2451; &#2535;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;?

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;: &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;-&#2459;&#2479;&#2492; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2468; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2488;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2488;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2497;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;: &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;?

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;: &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2451; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2451; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;: &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2461;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#8230;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;: &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;-&#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2460; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;-&#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2404; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;: &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2467;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;?

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;: &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;-&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;- &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;: &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; -&#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;?

&#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;: &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;- &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2404;

http://www.vuenews24.com/2013/05/07/8618


Courtesy: www.facebook.com/newbasherkella

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

*Commanders of Awami League genocidal forces (+ Chtra and Jubo League). These and and their field officers, along ith entire Awami leadership should be refered to ICC at Hague for committing genocide.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Hefazot men, sleeping -Captain dalal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

animelive said:


> Hefazot men, sleeping -Captain dalal



He along with eastwatch Awami league genocide coverup campaign. Dispicable and even criminal act in most countries including in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Looks like Police are being taught BSF morals nowadays

Four Hefajat men buried in villages | The Daily Star



> Four bodies of Hefajat-e Islam activists, killed in clashes with the law enforcers in the capital on Sunday, were taken to Patuakhali, Gazipur and Narsingdi districts yesterday.
> Two were identified as Ibrahim Khalil, 26, master&#8217;s student of Mathematics department at Barisal Government BM College and son of Abdur Rashid Khan of Charpara Kalapara upazila in Patuakhali and poultry vendor Yunus Molla, son of Shahjahan Molla of Battala in Rupatali area of Barisal city.
> Khalil and Yunus Molla were laid to rest at their family graveyards yesterday, reports our Barisal correspondent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

newspaper shomokal showed the slingshot with such glory

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Allah Akbar

the shibir with the hefazat and causes for all those chaos


----------



## Allah Akbar

is this your 2500? i barely found less than 25 . 


idune said:


> He along with eastwatch Awami league genocide coverup campaign. Dispicable and even criminal act in most countries including in Canada.


----------



## asad71

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=498125993576353&set=vb.100001368690119&type=2&theater
]

In this half an hour operation, BAL cadre are burning cars in HBFC parking lot. Cops are not far away but keep away. Later Govt blames Hefazat for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skallagrim

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=128319680697545





But no one died- says police!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=368989973204901































Movie of 5th may


----------



## Mattrixx

Directly imported from Afganistan.


----------



## Mattrixx

Motijheel is now liberated from enemies and become free again. Joy Bangla.


----------



## M_Saint

Listen from the bullet injured on May, 6th night on how dead bodies were removed hurriedly by garbage truck...


Eye Witness Recount of Violence in Shapla Chattar, Dhaka[Sub] - 6th May, 2013 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M_Saint

An exclusive video of the May 6th, 2013's operation, which shows the venomous ness of Gopali Police against sleeping,unarmed, tired Hefazoties...


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=371450459632425&set=vb.346969232080548&type=2&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Another eye witnessed/injured on May, 6th 2013's mayhem described on how tear cell, robber bullet and live ammunition were used and how many injured, dead scatteredly lied down on the streets of motijheel, Dhaka...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=371472656296872&set=vb.346969232080548&type=2&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Observe the picture how same Awami League thug set fire in house building finance building and then seen attacking anti Awami League protestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

idune said:


> Observe the picture how same Awami League thug set fire in house building finance building and then seen attacking anti Awami League protestors.


There is another live vedeo on phone recorded from top of a building.showing a guy wearing black pant/pink shirt,red helmet shooting at ppl.same guy was captured by another vedio vandalizing cars.(both footage is in face book)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

I love it how dalals are showing off the broken brac bank. These were the same people jumping when Islamic bank was broken. Karma is a b***h

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

&#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;
&#2437; &#2482;&#2495; &#2441; &#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489; &#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494; &#2472;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480 &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2441; &#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; 
&#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2461;&#2455;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2507;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;-&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2494 &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;! &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2472;! &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2496;! &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;!
&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453 &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2541;&#2535; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2536;&#2538; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2535;&#2540; &#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2451;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;-&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2404; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2475;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#8217; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2537;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#8212;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2461;&#2524;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2434; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2441;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2509;&#2509;&#2488; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2404; 
&#2539; &#2478;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2454;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;! &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2475;&#2503;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2475;&#2497;&#2480;&#2475;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; 
&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;! &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; 
&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494; (&#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503 &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;! &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#8212;&#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! 

&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; : &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2468;
nomanoliullah@yahoo.com

&#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;
&#2437; &#2482;&#2495; &#2441; &#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489; &#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494; &#2472;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480 &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2441; &#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; 
&#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2461;&#2455;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2507;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;-&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2494 &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;! &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2472;! &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2496;! &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;!
&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453 &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2541;&#2535; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2536;&#2538; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2535;&#2540; &#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2451;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;-&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2494;.) &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2498;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2404; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2475;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2537;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2461;&#2524;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2434; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2441;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2509;&#2509;&#2488; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2404; 
&#2539; &#2478;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2475;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2454;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;! &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2475;&#2503;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2475;&#2497;&#2480;&#2475;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; 
&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;! &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; 
&#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494; (&#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503 &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;! &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! 

&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; : &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2468;
nomanoliullah@yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al-zakir

^^
He is right. BNP lost the greatest opportunity to topple fascist Awami killers. Hefazat won't come back anymore. They are gone with sorrow and disappointment. They found out BNP is party of losers. So they withdrew general strike on next Sunday. This is because BNP leaders/activists are bunch of headless opportunist cowards. Only for this reason, BNP doesn't deserve to get state power. Jamat is almost done. They are half dead. So you have only Awami and leftist left to rule Bd. I'll request proud Nationalists (Muslims) to give up your pride, culture and accept the rule of semi Hindu murtid Awami league and India as your master country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

We are now a province of India. Congratulations BDians, you are now Indians 

*I'd rather serve the State of Israel than Bharot*



Al-zakir said:


> ^^
> He is right. BNP lost the greatest opportunity to topple fascist Awami killers. Hefazat won't come back anymore. They are gone with sorrow and disappointment. They found out BNP is party of losers. So they withdrew general strike on next Sunday. This is because BNP leaders/activists are bunch of headless opportunist cowards. Only for this reason, BNP doesn't deserve to get state power. Jamat is almost done. They are half dead. So you have only Awami and leftist left to rule Bd. I'll request proud Nationalists (Muslims) to give up your pride, culture and accept the rule of semi Hindu murtid Awami league and India as your master country.



I've said a long time ago that BNP is ultimately a toothless party. 

I know since I've lived and my family suffered under their rule. And predicted their lack of credibility from that moment. I blame Tareq and his lackeys for that. Add that to a class-VII educated woman surrounded by a bunch of armchair warriors (mostly corrupt). 

Why did Jamaat oppose Bangladesh's creation? They predicted that the new state won't be able to handle the economic and political influence from India. And boy, were they right. I'm saying this even though I'm no fan of that pathetic party.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> ^^
> He is right. BNP lost the greatest opportunity to topple fascist Awami killers. Hefazat won't come back anymore. They are gone with sorrow and disappointment. They found out BNP is party of losers. So they withdrew general strike on next Sunday. This is because BNP leaders/activists are bunch of headless opportunist cowards. Only for this reason, BNP doesn't deserve to get state power. Jamat is almost done. They are half dead. So you have only Awami and leftist left to rule Bd. I'll request proud Nationalists (Muslims) to give up your pride, culture and accept the rule of semi Hindu murtid Awami league and India as your master country.



your information is highly incorrect.


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> your information is highly incorrect.



Please enlighten us. Is there any fire left for the BNP/HeI? These guys got their character and image assassinated through the media in one shot!


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LOL.. Chapati seems to be on fire after getting back from his vaccation..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> your information is highly incorrect.



I hope I am incorrect but tell me some I don't know. Tell me how BNP plan to regain power anytime soon? If you haven&#8217;t notice, Awami turning things in their side with the media power although they just committed a massacre only 2 days ago. Hefazat guys own come back to save toothless, gutless baigrat BNP walas.



Loki said:


> Why did Jamaat oppose Bangladesh's creation? They predicted that the new state won't be able to handle the economic and political influence from India. And boy, were they right. I'm saying this even though I'm no fan of that pathetic party.



You are to receive the Jamati Razekar certificate from mighty Bharaati and their Bengali pimps soon. Mubarak ho Zab Saheb!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> your information is highly incorrect.



While Hefazat man were slaughtered by Awami League genocidal force, BNP folks despite KZ call to come out and help Hefazat did not do so. Simple fact is KZ is surrounded by opportunist who wants to be in power but riding on others shoulder. As Zakir bahi and Loki indicated, these are good for nothing bunch and need to be get rid of. I am sure these opportunist within BNP will now looking for deals from regime. Bangladeshi majority people need new leadership and BNP aint it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> While Hefazat man were slaughtered by Awami League genocidal force, BNP folks despite KZ call to come out and help Hefazat did not do so. Simple fact is KZ is surrounded by opportunist who wants to be in power but riding on others shoulder. As Zakir bahi and Loki indicated, these are good for nothing bunch and need to be get rid of. I am sure these opportunist within BNP will now looking for deals from regime. Bangladeshi majority people need new leadership and BNP aint it.



What is your opinion of Dr. Yunus? Do you think he can form a party to lead the nation? He recently wrote a good article regarding Bangladesh's RMG industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Loki said:


> What is your opinion of Dr. Yunus? Do you think he can form a party to lead the nation? He recently wrote a good article regarding Bangladesh's RMG industry.


He can surely try but it wont do any good, trust me. People are too obsessed with BNP and AL. They cant think anybody else. However I have a different suggestion but wont talk about it to you. You called him a strange camel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> While Hefazat man were slaughtered by Awami League genocidal force, BNP folks despite KZ call to come out and help Hefazat did not do so. Simple fact is KZ is surrounded by opportunist who wants to be in power but riding on others shoulder. As Zakir bahi and Loki indicated, these are good for nothing bunch and need to be get rid of. I am sure these opportunist within BNP will now looking for deals from regime. Bangladeshi majority people need new leadership and BNP aint it.



lol do you know how expensive is to get out of jail? how many bnp activists are in jail? how many have fake cases against them? do you know the amount of harassment bnp leadership faces by the police? moin u ahmed broke the backbone of bnp's fight...........without firepower you can't do much, thus they have resorted to backing jamaat....why don't you go on the street and show whos the boss and become the answer to bangladesh's answer?



idune said:


> While Hefazat man were slaughtered by Awami League genocidal force, BNP folks despite KZ call to come out and help Hefazat did not do so. Simple fact is KZ is surrounded by opportunist who wants to be in power but riding on others shoulder. As Zakir bahi and Loki indicated, these are good for nothing bunch and need to be get rid of. I am sure these opportunist within BNP will now looking for deals from regime. Bangladeshi majority people need new leadership and BNP aint it.



lol do you know how expensive is to get out of jail? how many bnp activists are in jail? how many have fake cases against them? do you know the amount of harassment bnp leadership faces by the police? moin u ahmed broke the backbone of bnp's fight...........without firepower you can't do much, thus they have resorted to backing jamaat....why don't you go on the street and show whos the boss and become the answer to bangladesh's answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

idune said:


> While Hefazat man were slaughtered by Awami League genocidal force, BNP folks despite KZ call to come out and help Hefazat did not do so. Simple fact is KZ is surrounded by opportunist who wants to be in power but riding on others shoulder. As Zakir bahi and Loki indicated, these are good for nothing bunch and need to be get rid of. I am sure these opportunist within BNP will now looking for deals from regime. Bangladeshi majority people need new leadership and BNP aint it.



I remember KZ asked BNP members to stand aside HeI at 8/9pm without any prior notice. It always requires time to get prepared. Besides, as you guys said bunch of opportunists are there who don't care this especially Chatra Dal is a complete moral less organization. I think if BNP or anyone could imagine the Awami genocide plan, they would have taken a step to at least capture it to use later. Unfortunately, no one in home or abroad could even think of such a brutality which only BAL can think of.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> While Hefazat man were slaughtered by Awami League genocidal force, BNP folks despite KZ call to come out and help Hefazat did not do so. Simple fact is KZ is surrounded by opportunist who wants to be in power but riding on others shoulder. As Zakir bahi and Loki indicated, these are good for nothing bunch and need to be get rid of. I am sure these opportunist within BNP will now looking for deals from regime. Bangladeshi majority people need new leadership and BNP aint it.



lol do you know how expensive is to get out of jail? how many bnp activists are in jail? how many have fake cases against them? do you know the amount of harassment bnp leadership faces by the police? moin u ahmed broke the backbone of bnp's fight...........without firepower you can't do much, thus they have resorted to backing jamaat....why don't you go on the street and show whos the boss and become the answer to bangladesh's answer?



idune said:


> While Hefazat man were slaughtered by Awami League genocidal force, BNP folks despite KZ call to come out and help Hefazat did not do so. Simple fact is KZ is surrounded by opportunist who wants to be in power but riding on others shoulder. As Zakir bahi and Loki indicated, these are good for nothing bunch and need to be get rid of. I am sure these opportunist within BNP will now looking for deals from regime. Bangladeshi majority people need new leadership and BNP aint it.



lol do you know how expensive is to get out of jail? how many bnp activists are in jail? how many have fake cases against them? do you know the amount of harassment bnp leadership faces by the police? moin u ahmed broke the backbone of bnp's fight...........without firepower you can't do much, thus they have resorted to backing jamaat....why don't you go on the street and show whos the boss and become the answer to bangladesh's answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Banglar Bagh said:


> He can surely try but it wont do any good, trust me. People are too obsessed with BNP and AL. They cant think anybody else. However I have a different suggestion but wont talk about it to you. You called him a strange camel.



Ershad....



aazidane said:


> lol do you know how expensive is to get out of jail? how many bnp activists are in jail? how many have fake cases against them? do you know the amount of harassment bnp leadership faces by the police? moin u ahmed broke the backbone of bnp's fight...........without firepower you can't do much, thus they have resorted to backing jamaat....why don't you go on the street and show whos the boss and become the answer to bangladesh's answer?



So, any replacement for BNP?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

*&#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; : &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;*
&#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2539; &#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480 &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2438;&#2471;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2535;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2499;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#8216;&#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#8217; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;-&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2486;&#2438;&#2441;&#2463; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#8216;&#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#8217;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468;&#2451; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2451;&#2439;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2538;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2539; &#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2537; &#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2539; &#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2540; &#2478;&#2503; &#2477;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2535;&#2535; &#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2486;&#2434;&#2476;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; (&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2459;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494 &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2536;&#2536; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2540; &#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2467;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2536;&#2542; &#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441; &#2447;&#2460; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2486;&#8217; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2475;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2475;&#2463;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2539;&#2535; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2437;&#2482;&#2495;&#2455;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497; &#2451; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; (continue.........)
?????? ??????? : ?????? ????? ???? ?????? ????

*Pics:*

http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2013/05/10/199483#.UYxGsaL0BsQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> What is your opinion of Dr. Yunus? Do you think he can form a party to lead the nation? He recently wrote a good article regarding Bangladesh's RMG industry.



I don't agree with all of his points but I liked his article. It's appreciable at least for a boneless nation like us who seek pity and will continue doing this. However, peoples' lives are main concern and if our workers lives are secure, it's just fine.

Plz stop dragging Dr. Yunus type people to our dirty play ground, he already has had enough...we all have seen how to value an honorable person.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> So, any replacement for BNP?



U need time for replacement. Is there any leader in sight capable of bringing out BD from facism? The answer is a big NO. BNP is still the leseser evil and currently the 18 party allaince is the best bet for BD to get out of the crisis IMO. BAL has been giving sings since the last 4 years that they wouldn't leave without spilling blood and they are rigidly keeping up with their reputation as a facist party.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

I hoped BNP will find its path under the leadership of Abdul Mannan. But kicked off by every end and Allah atlast taken him.
Now no future for BNP


----------



## asad71

*Midnight Massacre in Dhaka by Security 
Forces of Bangladesh*

https://mail-attachment.googleuserco...ewz7c&sadssc=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> lol do you know how expensive is to get out of jail? how many bnp activists are in jail? how many have fake cases against them? do you know the amount of harassment bnp leadership faces by the police? moin u ahmed broke the backbone of bnp's fight...........without firepower you can't do much, thus they have resorted to backing jamaat....why don't you go on the street and show whos the boss and become the answer to bangladesh's answer?



So what the hell were you saying before? Either case, Bd is doomed. It's in the process of becoming unofficial province of India. Taklu matal finance minster already declared to use Indian currency over dollar. Congratulation. Bangladeshis will be 5th class citizen of first class India. Purpose of 71 is on final stage. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> Ershad....
> 
> 
> 
> *So, any replacement for BNP? *



khaleda zia desho netri, may she live for 50 more years to lead bangladesh to great heights.



asad71 said:


> *Midnight Massacre in Dhaka by Security
> Forces of Bangladesh*
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserco...ewz7c&sadssc=1



brother, your link is not working.



Al-zakir said:


> So what the hell were you saying before? Either case, Bd is dumed.



it certainly does not look bright, i hope jei and hei does not pick up arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

In every nation there is check and balance. In Bangladesh the fire power of Gopalganj Police, BGB, RAB and Awami goons, can only be balanced and checked by Armed forces, which has a bigger fire power. But Armed forces have become a "mercenary" force due to the UN Peace Keeping duty. I have a feeling that the West now controls our Army decision making, more than anyone else, because our Army will never want to loose this money source of personal incomes (around US$200-300 million) that they receive from these UN duties. And India has convinced the West that unless Bangladesh remains under Indo-Awami thumb, Bangladesh will become the next Afghanistan. The irony is that precisely this arrangement by the West at India's instigation of keeping Awami dictatorship is turning Bangladesh towards an eventual path of extremism. A wiser path for the West would be to rethink their policy about Bangladesh and decouple India from this policy in the very near future. If West wants it, they can instruct the Army to take over and hold an election under their control. My question to concerned Bangladeshi's in the forum, if Army takes over and removes the AL-India leaning officers, is it possible to have a free and fair election under 100% Army control, ballot centers under Army control, ballot boxes collected at Army centers and ballots counted by Army personnel?

If the West does not listen, then they should not blame us later if we dump them forever and go for China, when the time comes to choose between the West and China. And they should not blame us also, if because of the stupidity of their policy, we have a new Afghanistan developing in Bangladesh.

Hefajat members who died, there is an effort to collect information about them, but Awami goons have been busy trying to intimidate the Madrasa students and even reached some of the victims family to shut their mouth, with money and threats against their life.

And BNP shares some blame, but it was a tactical mistake by the entire opposition alliance, BNP-Jamaat-Hefajat. They did not coordinate enough and they did not consider the worst case scenario, if they did, they could minimize the loss of life. But every bad situations have silver lining, from this incident, it is now crystal clear where every one stands whats strengths or weaknesses each have:

- Armed forces
- AL with its police, RAB, BGB, goons etc.
- BNP-Jamaat, Hefajat

From now on all political activities must take into account Indo-Awami hatred of Muslims and looking for opportunity to kill and massacre and hide evidence at every opportunity they get. This is no longer a democracy, it is now a situation just like Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> khaleda zia desho netri, may she live for 50 more years to lead bangladesh to great heights.



Okay. 

Additionally, KZ would be able to clone herself in future generations I'm sure she can afford it  

In the meantime, I shall have my own army of genetically enhanced clones and make fantastic bio-mechanical contraptions for conquest. 





aazidane said:


> it certainly does not look bright, i hope jei and hei does not pick up arms.



That is a very dangerous possibility. I also hope it doesn't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> In every nation there is check and balance. In Bangladesh the fire power of Gopalganj Police, BGB, RAB and Awami goons, can only be balanced and checked by Armed forces, which has a bigger fire power. But Armed forces have become a "mercenary" force due to the UN Peace Keeping duty. I have a feeling that the West now controls our Army decision making, more than anyone else, because our Army will never want to loose this money source of personal incomes (around US$200-300 million) that they receive from these UN duties. And India has convinced the West that unless Bangladesh remains under Indo-Awami thumb, Bangladesh will become the next Afghanistan. The irony is that precisely this arrangement by the West at India's instigation of keeping Awami dictatorship is turning Bangladesh towards an eventual path of extremism. A wiser path for the West would be to rethink their policy about Bangladesh and decouple India from this policy in the very near future. If West wants it, they can instruct the Army to take over and hold an election under their control. My question to concerned Bangladeshi's in the forum, if Army takes over and removes the AL-India leaning officers, is it possible to have a free and fair election under 100% Army control, ballot centers under Army control, ballot boxes collected at Army centers and ballots counted by Army personnel?
> 
> If the West does not listen, then they should not blame us later if we dump them forever and go for China, when the time comes to choose between the West and China. And they should not blame us also, if because of the stupidity of their policy, we have a new Afghanistan developing in Bangladesh.
> 
> Hefajat members who died, there is an effort to collect information about them, but Awami goons have been busy trying to intimidate the Madrasa students and even reached some of the victims family to shut their mouth, with money and threats against their life.
> 
> And BNP shares some blame, but it was a tactical mistake by the entire opposition alliance, BNP-Jamaat-Hefajat. They did not coordinate enough and they did not consider the worst case scenario, if they did, they could minimize the loss of life. But every bad situations have silver lining, from this incident, it is now crystal clear where every one stands whats strengths or weaknesses each have:
> 
> - Armed forces
> - AL with its police, RAB, BGB, goons etc.
> - BNP-Jamaat, Hefajat
> 
> From now on all political activities must take into account Indo-Awami hatred of Muslims and looking for opportunity to kill and massacre and hide evidence at every opportunity they get. This is no longer a democracy, it is now a situation just like Syria.



It is the USA that has a tight grip on our army. That is true. 

An economically strong India is an asset for the US, and not a liability. 

And last time I've checked during the army-backed caretaker government, there were 'magic hands' over there. There's no way that the BNP would have gotten so little votes. They have supporters. 

China only looks after itself. And does not necessarily interfere in other countries. So what can they do? 

The problem lies within the Bangladeshi people themselves. If they don't rise up for their rights, then that is their fault and no one else's. Honestly speaking, people have very little awareness about their rights and sovereignty as a nation. 

The higher ups of both parties think only money. Where's the feeling of community? Where's the nationalism? Where's the patriotism? 

Now the burning question: Would an Islamist armed conflict be inevitable in the end given that AL would win the next elections? Of-course, through rigged elections that is. 

If yes, then the Indians were wrong as per your analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> It is the USA that has a tight grip on our army. That is true.
> 
> An economically strong India is an asset for the US, and not a liability.
> 
> And last time I've checked during the army-backed caretaker government, there were 'magic hands' over there. There's no way that the BNP would have gotten so little votes. They have supporters.
> 
> China only looks after itself. And does not necessarily interfere in other countries. So what can they do?
> 
> The problem lies within the Bangladeshi people themselves. If they don't rise up for their rights, then that is their fault and no one else's. Honestly speaking, people have very little awareness about their rights and sovereignty as a nation.
> 
> The higher ups of both parties think only money. Where's the feeling of community? Where's the nationalism? Where's the patriotism?
> 
> Now the burning question: Would an Islamist armed conflict be inevitable in the end given that AL would win the next elections? Of-course, through rigged elections that is.
> 
> If yes, then the Indians were wrong as per your analysis.



The US led West think that India will be able to help them with their eventual confrontation with China, which is coming down the pipeline in a few decades time. So they hope to build a strategic alliance with India and make it economically strong. The Israel lobby in the US, friendly with India, is also probably being used by India to sell their narrative about Bangladesh.

The election definitely was rigged, and like aazidane said, BNP's back was broken (and literally Tareq's) by Gen. Moeen, long before Hasina came to power in that rigged election, thanks to US led West and UN peace keeping honey trap.

China is not ready for a confrontation with US led West, they are just starting. Not only they do not have fire power, they do not have developed yet the ability to think in strategic terms, which the West have developed, by running the planet for the last several centuries. Combined GDP of West around 34 Trillion, whereas China is about 8 trillion and India 2 trillion. So the 800 pound gorilla always was and is the West, while India is the boot licker in chief. Note how they get nervous when any Euro start talking to us Bangladeshi's in this forum, just in case they buy into our narrative and not theirs.

Bangladesh social transformation is much lower than Tunisia or Egypt:

HDI
Norway: 0.955
Bangladesh: 0.515
Egypt: 0.662
Tunisia: 0.712
Afghanistan 0.374
Syria 0.648
Somalia 0.284

So Bangladesh is not yet ready for an Arab spring like situation. It is only possible, if the Army gets a green signal from the West and upholds people's right of unarmed protest and sit-ins and protects people from the brutal and genocidal Hasina regime's killer forces like Gopalganj police, RAB, BGB and Awami goons, all of whom have large share of Hindu's, who love to kill Muslims at any and every opportunity.

If the West toes the Indian line and do not want Army to intervene and protect democracy in Bangladesh, then Awami's will continue with their repression, have another sham election and will create an opportunity for radicalization and armed insurgency, just like it happened in Syria. Afghanistan situation is a bit different, but it has similarities also.

So yes, both India and US are following wrong policy to hamper the development of democracy in Bangladesh, by holding back the Army and not allowing it to intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## the just

Could be related to this topic: someone told me couple of hours ago - a certain person from our gov higher up was in American embassy yesterday and had close door meeting with the ambassador more then 2hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

the just said:


> Could be related to this topic: someone told me couple of hours ago - a certain person from our gov higher up was in American embassy yesterday and had close door meeting with the ambassador more then 2hours.



America is fully responsible for what is happening in Bangladesh, yes Mr. Dan Mozena, you are responsible, if you guys cannot overcome AIPAC-India nexus, that is not our problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> It is the USA that has a tight grip on our army. That is true.
> 
> An economically strong India is an asset for the US, and not a liability.
> 
> And last time I've checked during the army-backed caretaker government, there were 'magic hands' over there. There's no way that the BNP would have gotten so little votes. They have supporters.
> 
> China only looks after itself. And does not necessarily interfere in other countries. So what can they do?
> 
> The problem lies within the Bangladeshi people themselves. If they don't rise up for their rights, then that is their fault and no one else's. Honestly speaking, people have very little awareness about their rights and sovereignty as a nation.
> 
> The higher ups of both parties think only money. Where's the feeling of community? Where's the nationalism? Where's the patriotism?
> 
> Now the burning question: Would an Islamist armed conflict be inevitable in the end given that AL would win the next elections? Of-course, through rigged elections that is.
> 
> If yes, then the Indians were wrong as per your analysis.



USA does not trust India, nor does India trust the US of A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

QUOTE=aazidane;4264990]USA does not trust India, nor does India trust the US of A[/QUOTE]

NO,NO YOU HAB WRONG INPHORMATION,YOU SEE OUR GOV HAS ALREADY ARESTED THE PERSON............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> USA does not trust India, nor does India trust the US of A



Can you critique my earlier posts and narrative, please? I would like to get your opinion and see if I am on the right track.

No country trusts another country fully, that is obvious, but they have areas where they work together and areas where they do not. I think the US has accepted Indian narrative that Hasina's secular dictatorial regime is good for Bangladesh and will help keep extremism out of Bangladesh, while the reality is the exact opposite of the idiotic Indian perception and narrative.



the just said:


> QUOTE=aazidane;4264990]USA does not trust India, nor does India trust the US of A



NO,NO YOU HAB WRONG INPHORMATION,YOU SEE OUR GOV HAS ALREADY ARESTED THE PERSON............[/QUOTE]

Which person?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

See the pronunciations? Remember CNN interview.


----------



## kalu_miah

the just said:


> Remember the interview with CNN?



You mean Hasina's interview with Amanpour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> The US led West think that India will be able to help them with their eventual confrontation with China, which is coming down the pipeline in a few decades time. So they hope to build a strategic alliance with India and make it economically strong. The Israel lobby in the US, friendly with India, is also probably being used by India to sell their narrative about Bangladesh.
> 
> The election definitely was rigged, and like aazidane said, BNP's back was broken (and literally Tareq's) by Gen. Moeen, long before Hasina came to power in that rigged election, thanks to US led West and UN peace keeping honey trap.
> 
> China is not ready for a confrontation with US led West, they are just starting. Not only they do not have fire power, they do not have developed yet ability to think in strategic terms, which the West have developed, by running the planet for the last several centuries. Combined GDP of West around 34 Trillion, whereas China is about 8 trillion and India 2 trillion. So the 800 pound gorilla always was and is the West, while India is the boot licker in chief. Note how they get nervous when any Euro start talking to us Bangladeshi's in this forum, just in case they buy into our narrative and not theirs.
> 
> Bangladesh social transformation is much lower than Tunisia or Egypt:
> 
> HDI
> Norway: 0.955
> Bangladesh: 0.515
> Egypt: 0.662
> Tunisia: 0.712
> Afghanistan 0.374
> Syria 0.648
> Somalia 0.284
> 
> So Bangladesh is not yet ready for an Arab spring like situation. It is only possible, if the Army gets a green signal from the West and upholds people's right of unarmed protest and sit-ins and protects people from the brutal and genocidal Hasina regime's killer forces like Gopalganj police, RAM, BGB and Awami goons, all of whom have large share of Hindu's, who love to kill Muslims at any and every opportunity.
> 
> If the West toes the Indian line and do not want Army to intervene and protect democracy in Bangladesh, then Awami's will continue with their repression, have another sham election and will create an opportunity for radicalization and armed insurgency, just like it happened in Syria. Afghanistan situation is a bit different, but it has similarities also.
> 
> So yes, both India and US are following wrong policy to hamper the development of democracy in Bangladesh, by holding back the Army and not allowing it to intervene.



Well said. 

Mark my words. The USA will never confront China directly. They'll likely to hope to use a proxy in case of a war with China. That is where India comes in. However, India always like to do things on its own terms; and not that of anyone else's. So it is not so straight forward to come to a conclusion in this matter. 

This is the same tactic they are using against Iran. That is, they are using Saudi Arabia as a proxy. The USA getting into a direct confrontation would bring way too much attention and result in a political $hit-storm at home. Add that to their economic issues. It is the same Cold War-era doctrine. Using proxies. 

Regardless, America's foothold in South Asia is very weak compared to the Middle East and East Asia. And it will remain that way with their current approach. 

America's hypocrisy in this case here is two-fold. 

First, it was the USA that supported West Pakistan's suppression against East Pakistanis, and said nothing about the human rights abuses occurring then. It was the USA that pressured the then Pakistan to hold elections in the first place! With Mujib clearly in the lead....well, you know the rest. 

It is the same right now. The USA supports democracy, development and denial to terrorism - the 3 D's. 

My suspicion is that history will keep repeating itself in Bangladesh. And that is what happens when the people in charge do not take responsibility for history such that past horrors do not repeat themselves again. 

Bangladesh is increasingly becoming isolated on the international front. Both in terms of diplomacy and economics. So that gives us an idea as to where this country is going. 

Human rights abuses will continue to get worse, and I fear the worst. The general human rights record in 2012 is not good. 
World Report 2013: Bangladesh | Human Rights Watch
World Report 2012: Bangladesh | Human Rights Watch
https://www.amnesty.org/en/region/bangladesh



aazidane said:


> USA does not trust India, nor does India trust the US of A



Maybe. It is more of an issue of perceived reliability on one another. But their interests do intersect where relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## the just

Hi @madx DA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Loki said:


> Well said.
> 
> Mark my words. The USA will never confront China directly. They'll likely to hope to use a proxy in case of a war with China. That is where India comes in. However, India always like to do things on its own terms; and not that of anyone else's. So it is not so straight forward to come to a conclusion in this matter.
> 
> This is the same tactic they are using against Iran. That is, they are using Saudi Arabia as a proxy. The USA getting into a direct confrontation would bring way too much attention and result in a political $hit-storm at home. Add that to their economic issues. It is the same Cold War-era doctrine. Using proxies.
> 
> Regardless, America's foothold in South Asia is very weak compared to the Middle East and East Asia. And it will remain that way with their current approach.
> 
> America's hypocrisy in this case here is two-fold.
> 
> First, it was the USA that supported West Pakistan's suppression against East Pakistanis, and said nothing about the human rights abuses occurring then. It was the USA that pressured the then Pakistan to hold elections in the first place! With Mujib clearly in the lead....well, you know the rest.
> 
> It is the same right now. The USA supports democracy, development and denial to terrorism - the 3 D's.
> 
> My suspicion is that history will keep repeating itself in Bangladesh. And that is what happens when the people in charge do not take responsibility for history such that past horrors do not repeat themselves again.
> 
> Bangladesh is increasingly becoming isolated on the international front. Both in terms of diplomacy and economics. So that gives us an idea as to where this country is going.
> 
> Human rights abuses will continue to get worse, and I fear the worst. The general human rights record in 2012 is not good.
> World Report 2013: Bangladesh | Human Rights Watch
> World Report 2012: Bangladesh | Human Rights Watch
> https://www.amnesty.org/en/region/bangladesh
> 
> Maybe. It is more of an issue of perceived reliability on one another. But their interests do intersect where relevant.



So it is US policy that helped the dumb Pakistani generals kill our people in 1971, now it is US policy that is helping dumb Hindutva's and their Awami ally kill our people. As they say, all roads lead to Rome or neo-Rome. Dumb white man never learn, it seems. In the end this stupidity and callous arrogance will make China come out the winner, that is the prediction.

In any case, we have some natural ally's too. We need to see if we can do something about it, leveraging our natural ally's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## the just

I think what everything comes down to is very very simple.I don't need to type so many words.find the world map look closely where China , India and Bangladesh is .you will have your answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

kalu_miah said:


> Can you critique my earlier posts and narrative, please? I would like to get your opinion and see if I am on the right track.
> 
> No country trusts another country fully, that is obvious, but they have areas where they work together and areas where they do not. I think the US has accepted Indian narrative that Hasina's secular dictatorial regime is good for Bangladesh and will help keep extremism out of Bangladesh, while the reality is the exact opposite of the idiotic Indian perception and narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> NO,NO YOU HAB WRONG INPHORMATION,YOU SEE OUR GOV HAS ALREADY ARESTED THE PERSON............



Which person?[/QUOTE]

United States-India Strategic Partnership no Longer Strategic nor a Partnership

Paper No. 5461 Dated 16-Apr-2013

By Dr. Subhash Kapila

Introductory Observations

Reviewing the US-India Strategic Partnership after more than a decade of it being in existence the regrettable conclusion reached is that expectations which India and its strategic community had invested in it have not materialised.

The United States, other than rhetoric, has not contributed in any way to reinforcing of Indias security interests, raising Indias political profile in South Asia or any substantial steps to assist India to emerge as a major global power.

The United States needs to shoulder the blame squarely for the same in that in the pursuit of its tactically expedient policies in relation to Pakistan and Afghanistan, and its hedging policies towards China, the United States has missed viewing the vital and broader perspectives of Indias significance on the strategic canvass of South Asia and Asia as a whole.

India is but one small blip on the United States strategic radar hovering faintly and obscurely in the distant background. Today when the United States is in a reverse reset mode on its Pakistan and Afghanistan policy formulations, Indias strategic sensitivities seem once again foredoomed to be trampled on. What sort of a Partnership is this?

Contrastingly, India has not made any comparative changes in its policy approaches that could be said to have impinged on United States security interests. It is the United States which has continuously been oblivious to Indian national security interests virtually within three years of the inception of the much heralded US-India Strategic Partnership.

It is duplicitous for both American and Indian policy establishment higher-ups to indulge in meaningless rhetoric about the tremendous strides made in moving this strategic partnership forward. The results when a reality check is made suggests otherwise. It seems that Indian policy-makers are in psychological awe of their American counterparts when they do not muster the courage to tell the United States vocally that the United States is crossing Indias security interests red lines.

Both the United States and Indian policy makers are loathe to admit that the US-India Strategic Partnership has been on a down-slide path for quite some time and the mutual denouement and clouded perspectives that dominate this Partnership stand covered in my Papers last year and also earlier.

In 2013, the US-India Strategic Partnership is apparently no longer strategic in content and intent. The US-India Strategic Partnership appears in 2013 to have degenerated into a mercenary relationship where the United States seems to be more attracted in bagging massive defence sales contracts from India in billions of dollars without India even making a whimper for strategic quid-pro-quos. The United States passes such garnering of Indian defence contracts as increasing US-India defence cooperation.

When India is unable to succumb to United States high-pitch efforts on purchase of some major billion dollars combat equipment then American petulance sets in. US petulance on this score is best exemplified by previous US Ambassador Timothy Roemer exiting India because the United States could not swing the Indian Air Fore contract for 126 Fighter Aircraft.

Regrettably, to atone for being so remiss, India awards comparative value other contracts in billions of dollars. What impels the Indian Government to be so supine to United States sensitivities when there is no similar response from the United States strategic partner?

Repetition of worn out clichés which pervade any discussions of the major gains in US-India Strategic Partnership discussions would serve no purpose in this discussion. This Paper would rather concentrate on some vital questions and issues which have impeded the development of the foremost ingredient in any strategic partnership and that is Mutual Trust

US-India Strategic Partnership Not Contributory to Diminution of Military Threat to India from China and Pakistan

The very essence of any substantial strategic partnership is the existence of a strategic congruence and convergence of security interests, regionally and globally. India implicitly sought when investing heavily in the US-India Strategic Partnership that the United States would contribute towards diminution of the military threats to India from China and Pakistan.

Far from contributing to Indias security concerns, the United States has heightened these two military threats to India by a return to Cold War fixations in its South Asia policy formulations and in relation to China following a Risk Aversion and China Hedging Strategy. Both should hardly prove to be strategic sweeteners for India. The Indian strategic community is fully awake to these double standards in US policy making even if Indias policy establishment is oblivious to it.

United States reset of its Pakistan policies is noticeable, As Seema Sirohi observes in an Op Ed in the Times of India of April14, 2013: Just as the reset with Pakistan, which began in the first Obama Administration, has gained momentum in the second, pragmatic cooperation with India has lessened

Revealingly, what follows is more damaging to India: Foreign Minister Salman Khurshid was to come to Washington last week but the visit was cancelled. Both sides insist that the reason resides with the other. If I were to guess, a Khurshid in Washington wouldnt have gone down well with a Kayani in Rawalpindi at this time. It was about signals.

Is India unable to read political and strategic signals and reset its own policy formulations commensurate with US reset of its Pakistan policy under a new Pakistan-sympathetic US Secretary of State?

United States Specific National Security Damages Inflicted on India

Some of the more specific national security damages inflicted by the United States need to be highlighted to set the record straight, and these are:

United States reverses gear soon after 9/11 and gives primacy to Pakistan in its South Asia policy formulations. US elected to sup with the devil who was instrumental in the launch of 9/11 against USA.
Pakistans military ruler so emboldened intensified its proxy war and terrorist incidents now deep into Heartland India. US permissively winks the other way. Pakistan Army sponsored terrorist attacks with a marked regulatory became a recurring feature
United States put India under intense diplomatic pressure to desist from military retaliation during OP PRAKARAM following Pakistan Armys ISI sponsored attack on Indias Parliament House. United States even went to the extent to get the Indian Strike Corps Commander for having moved his troops forward which unsettled the Pakistani military dictator.
The much vaunted US Global War on Terrorism turned out to be a myth as the United States sanctified the global fountainhead of Islamic Jihad, namely Pakistan and beatified General Musharraf as United States staunch ally. US also designated Pakistan as a Major Non-NATO Ally.
On the excuse of fighting terrorism United States pumped in billions of dollars of military aid to appease the Pakistan Army.
More recently in relation to Mumbai 26/11 terror attacks by Pakistan Army trained ****** commandoes, United States did not share intelligence available with them on Headley and others. USA has also refused to extradite Hedley to India.
Cutting short to 2013 the United States oblivious to its commitments to India under the US-India Strategic Partnership, the United States has again reset its Pakistan policy and pumping in what I would prefer to term sleaze money to keep General Kayani happy.

The United States has failed India in a big way and cannot claim that this Partnership is growing and growing stronger. Rawalpindi and Beijing must be laughing at Indias predicament in over-investing in the US-India Strategic Partnership

United States Comprehensive Gains in the US-India Strategic Partnership at Indias Expense

United States seems to have outwitted two different political dispensations in India in extracting comprehensive political, strategic and economic gains, at Indias expense in the last decade or so. Senior Indian diplomats on Indian TV channels strongly maintain that both the US-India Strategic Partnership and the Indo-US Nuclear Deal were strategic game-changers for India. Hardly so, as America has yet to walk the talk and it is retracing its steps in South Asia to Indias strategic discomfiture.

Politically, through this strategic partnership the United States could add ballast in the Asian security environment of having India in addition to Japan on its side, in the US battle of perceptions with China.

Politically, Indias stature and image stands dented in Asia when it decided to ditch Iran under US pressure. Why did not India demand of USA to ditch Pakistan as a quid pro quo? Why has India in the period 2001-2013 all the time succumb to US Pak-centric pressures under two different Indian Prime Ministers? In the first case it could have been the late National Security Advisers advice. In the second case, there exists a perception that both the PM and the NSA have a tilt towards USA. In both cases it is India that is the loser.

Strategically, no gains have been made by India in the most comprehensive connotation of the term. In its tilt towards the United States India lost the support and countervailing influence of Russia---a trusted ally of long and testing times. India has lost Iran as a strategic asset on Pakistans Western flanks, and Indian strategic investments in Afghanistans infrastructure stand jeopardised by US reset of its Pakistan policy currently underway.

Militarily, India has exhibited double standards by awarding billions of dollars contracts to USA for military aircraft through the FMS route with no corresponding offsets by US firms or transfer of technology as compulsory in contracts with France or Russia. What has India gained in this show of deference to the United States?

Militarily, both India and the United States blow trumpets about the increasing number of joint military exercises to ensure inter-operability between the Armies of both nations. Pray one may ask whether the United States would commit US Forces war effort in the eventuality of any India-China Conflict in the future.

It also needs to be asked what will the United States stance would be in any future India-Pakistan conflict. A decade or so back one had written a Paper that the United States is Not an Honest Broker for Peace in South Asia

Economically, the United States has gained considerably by prevailing on the Indian Government to open Indian markets for FDI retail against stiff opposition from all political Opposition parties. Why this deference to USA at Indias apex levels in the face of stiff opposition from all over India?

United States a Declining Power& Its Impact on US-India Strategic Partnership

Personally, I have argued against this perception doing the rounds in the international strategic community, arguing that it will take at least two decades for China to pose an effective challenge. But it is the United States itself, I now believe that fosters this perception by policy formulations that smack of appeasement on contemporary challenges that face it.

Three significant examples can be quoted in this direction to substantiate that United States power is in decline and these relate to the challenges thrown by Pakistan, China and North Korea and the US responses to these challenges.

United States has been forced into a reset of its Pakistan policy because it wishes to regain Pakistan Armys collusiveness in its Afghanistan withdrawal. US has also stooped for negotiations with the Taliban on Afghanistan under Pakistan Army pressure. The United States with available military resources could have coerced them into complicity with US strategic requirements.

China is snooking its fingers in East Asia and added two more conflicts as flashpoints, namely the South China Sea conflicts and the East China Sea conflict. Rather than drawing the red lines for China and deterring it from aggressive brinkmanship, the United States indulges in pure rhetoric much to the dismay of its Allies and friends. Why the United is States afraid of China or is there a hidden collusive strategic agenda?

On North Korea, the United States has displayed a strategic reluctance to tame it for fear of antagonising China. Why the double standards on nuclear proliferation pertaining to North Korea and Iran?

The perception that rises up to the surface inevitably then is that presumably the United States is a power on the decline. If that be so then what is the impact on the US-India Strategic Partnership?

The major stark realities that strike sharply so are that India cannot count on the United States as a countervailing power in any of the military threats that it faces from its two nuclear weapons powers that are in deep collusion to downsize India strategically.

The second reality that follows from the above is that India would now be well advised to seek new strategic coalitions to obtain countervailing power against the challenges that it faces.

Can India Do Without its US-India Strategic Partnership Linkages?

This is a pertinent question that the Indian Government needs to answer for its over-investment of the last decade in this Strategic Partnership without any tangible strategic gains in return and in light of the foregoing analysis.

India in the last ten years had virtually outsourced its foreign policy to Washington, a view shared by many in India. This strategic subservience of New Delhi to Washington has robbed India of its traditional independence in foreign policy formulations. It has led India to underwrite and support the Isms of US foreign policy like Human Rights and Democracy which the United States itself does not implement when it cavorts with Pakistani dictators and autocratic monarchical regimes in the Middle East.

Can India do without the strings that bind down its independence and freedom of manoeuvre in policy making on the regional and global stage? The answer is a yes simply because India has many other alternatives and options open for ascending the ladder to be a global player of consequence.

Many strategic geometrical triangles and quadrilaterals earlier discarded/ devalued/de-emphasised because of the US-India Strategic Partnership can now be re-opened or revived with infused vigour. To name a few, the Russia-India-Chia Triangle, the Russia-India-Iran Triangle, Russia-India-European Union Triangle. India could also explore a new Russia-India-Vietnam Triangle and make it into a strategic quadrilateral by inviting Indonesia.

Even without any of the above strategic geometries Indian political leaders need to provide the leadership and sagacity to steer India to strategically stand tall as a Sub-Continental Power and an Indian Ocean Maritime Power on its own strengths.

India must evolve into an independent power-centre in Asia and the global stage. India in my assessment can certainly do without and strategically distinguish itself without any US-India Strategic Partnership.

Concluding Observations

The US-India Strategic Partnership was conceived and forged with optimistic hopes that such a Partnership would evolve over time to serve the strategic interests of both democracies. Reviewing after more than a decade of its existence what emerges is that while this Partnership may have served US strategic interests, the same cannot be said of this Partnership serving Indian security interests.

Contemporaneously, the US-India Strategic Partnership is neither Strategic in content or intent and nor is it a Partnership. The United States has not lived up to the minimal connotations of these two vital terms. This Partnership stands today reduced to a mercenary relationship

What impels the Indian establishment to continue to be subservient to US strategic sensitivities only they can answer? To many in the Indian strategic community it appears with great clarity that with the United States engaged in a reset of its Pakistan policy, a strategic turnaround in its Afghanistan policy and its fixated gaze on a China-Hedging Strategy, it is time for India to move out and ahead of the strategic straitjacket in which India bound itself while over-investing in the US-India Strategic Partnership.

United States-India Strategic Partnership no Longer Strategic nor a Partnership | South Asia Analysis Group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

us and india do take each issue differently, on paper it looks US wants India to tackle china? but why would india do america's dirty work? india wants total domination in the subcontinent, US wants its own influence here. You have to see that the US has had a hold in Bangladesh for the longest time....why would they give that up? why would the US want India run the show in Bangladesh? US even engineered the coup in 1975. 

India's nuclear arsenal and military is enough to keep china in bay. Why would they want another global power? and india would not fight america's game, they have higher ambitions then becoming someone's pawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> United States-India Strategic Partnership no Longer Strategic nor a Partnership
> 
> Paper No. 5461 Dated 16-Apr-2013
> 
> By Dr. Subhash Kapila
> 
> United States-India Strategic Partnership no Longer Strategic nor a Partnership | South Asia Analysis Group



Its a laundry list of Indian whining about US-India strategic partnership. The important thing to note is that the author does not talk about Bangladesh for once and what is role of US-India partnership regarding Bangladesh.

US-India relationship has its own set of ups and downs, but ever since our Army started peace keeping missions, these overseas service became the main source of their personal income and wealth. Now our Army is controlled by the US/West because of this reason. So if our Army fails to protect our people when they are gunned down by a killer genocidal regime forces, then naturally we have to ask:
- why they failed to come to people's side in the hour of need?
- why they destroyed BNP between 2007-2009?

Considering that it is India that had a long term goal to destroy BNP and bringing this murderous Awami League regime to power in a rigged election in 2009, this has been a classic external threat for our nation. But our Armed forces have failed to guard and protect our nation against this external threat. My guess is that it is because our Armed forces have been compromised and become a mercenary force working in UN Peace keeping missions and they are listening to someone. That someone has to be the US, if we use elementary logic. The next question to ask is why US is supporting Indian goal of bringing Awami League back to power and keeping it in power? The answer can be many. I can think of the following:

- US, like most part of the West, have deep ingrained distrust of Muslims, regardless of ethnic or national origin, although on the surface, this is not highligted for strategic and diplomatic reasons
- Just like in Syria, they do not mind groups of Muslims kill each other
- They do not want to see Muslims as developed industrial nations with some clout on the global stage
- They are callous in their handling of Muslim nations, just like Iraq was attacked for totally made up and fabricated reasons, in case of Bangladesh, they are happy to listen to India and then bring or keep Awami League in power

What is the solution? We have to face them and communicate with them, that this is dangerous policy for the future of our country. 90% of our Muslim population will not accept Indian proxy rule forever. If US led West do not listen to our appeal and good words, then we have to go for other routes. For these other routes, we will wait and make ourselves ready for a day, when we will be able to fight off and remove Indian agents from our soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> us and india do take each issue differently, on paper it looks US wants India to tackle china? but why would india do america's dirty work? india wants total domination in the subcontinent, US wants its own influence here. You have to see that the US has had a hold in Bangladesh for the longest time....why would they give that up? why would the US want India run the show in Bangladesh? US even engineered the coup in 1975.
> 
> India's nuclear arsenal and military is enough to keep china in bay. Why would they want another global power? and india would not fight america's game, they have higher ambitions then becoming someone's pawn.



1975 coup was mostly the work of few Army officers, supported by Khondoker Mushtaq, leader of the pro-US faction within Awami League. Yes, there was a such a faction in Awami League during 1960's and early 1970's. US at most had knowledge of the coup, but no active involvement. This was before the end of cold war and India was in Soviet camp at that time. The situation now is different, specially after the US moving towards a pivot to Asia, after they wasted a decade, trillions of dollars and thousands of soldiers in a wild goose chase called GWOT, a total boondoggle.

India wants to be part of the anti-China alliance, but the article you posted above shows clearly why Indians like the author think that the US is not serious about making India a real strategic ally.

Problem with the US is that its foreign policy, just like its domestic policy, is determined by many competing interest groups, state department being just one of the party with expertise. And every 4 years or 8 years, whenever there is a change of President, the policy goes through changes.

As for India, just like PDF Indians, the Indian policy makers and experts I am sure are no less delusional. If I were them, I would eat the humble pie and not pi$$ off every neighbor they have from small to nations like Bangladesh. And I would follow the US in its pivot plan and prepare to ditch the US when it looses its struggle for supremacy with China. India is in no position to even be a regional power, let alone a super power, in the foreseeable decades. But who will bring sense to these morons.

Bangladesh is one of the rare success story of India's stupid policy of meddling, I think mainly because both the US led West and China are kind of allergic to Muslims at varying levels. In case of Pakistan, the situation is different, as the geo-strategic stake there is much higher for both the US and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

aazidane said:


> khaleda zia desho netri, may she live for 50 more years to lead bangladesh to great heights.
> 
> 
> 
> brother, your link is not working.
> 
> 
> 
> it certainly does not look bright, i hope jei and hei does not pick up arms.



Try this, or I will have to CP all.

Mass Killing jn Bangladesh_5th May.pdf
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...368171206168&sads=zm6U1ebfIyXM42HVnFT2ju-c3uI


----------



## Zabaniyah

Interesting article on the US-India relationship. 



> Militarily, both India and the United States blow trumpets about the increasing number of joint military exercises to ensure inter-operability between the Armies of both nations. *Pray one may ask whether the United States would commit US Forces war effort in the eventuality of any India-China Conflict in the future.*



Never  



> Three significant examples can be quoted in this direction to substantiate that United States power is in decline and these relate to the challenges thrown by Pakistan, China and North Korea and the US responses to these challenges.



USA a declining power? Far from it. It'll remain as a super power for a long time. Only fan boys would think otherwise. 



> To name a few, the Russia-India-Chia Triangle, the Russia-India-Iran Triangle, Russia-India-European Union Triangle. India could also explore a new Russia-India-Vietnam Triangle and make it into a strategic quadrilateral by inviting Indonesia.



Russia is a dead horse. For the EU, well.... 

Those ASEAN nations are nothing more than paper tigers in a zoo. Don't expect anything out of those lot. 

To sum it up, Uncle Sam wants bitches. Plenty of bitches. Not allies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

@kalu_miah : The reason why our army is not responding is because they do not have anything to lose. They already have their own interests secured. As you said, it is a "mercenary force". 

Another thing is that after the end of the Mujib days, the entire military managed to own vast swathes of land. Many of which are still unspoiled in their natural beauty. I know since I've seen them with my very own eyes. 

Add that to the booming businesses owned and run by the military. Did you know that Radisson Hotel is owned by the army? 

What have they got to lose? They have their interests secured even as the nation burns. 

As I said, people on all levels of power are too self centered. Where's the feeling of community? Where is the nationalism? Where's the patriotism?



kalu_miah said:


> As for India, just like PDF Indians, the Indian policy makers and experts I am sure are no less delusional. If I were them, I would eat the humble pie and not pi$$ off every neighbor they have from small to nations like Bangladesh. And I would follow the US in its pivot plan and prepare to ditch the US when it looses its struggle for supremacy with China. India is in no position to even be a regional power, let alone a super power, in the foreseeable decades. But who will bring sense to these morons.



India will never become a superpower replacing the US. Ever. Not even in a million years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*HEFAJAT VOWS REVENGE; LAWSUIT UNDERWAY

Motijheel massacre spawns unintended consequences

M. Shahidul Islam in Toronto*

The tears are yet to dry from the eyes of millions at home and abroad mourning the fateful Savar tragedy when another major tragedy has struck the nation. 

Unlike the over 1,000 feared deaths --- 819 bodies recovered till Wednesday --- from the rubble of the Rana Plaza complex in Savar that collapsed on April 24 due to an alleged government-sponsored call to poor workers to work inside a wobbly edifice, the &#8216;Motijheel massacre&#8217; took place under the direct command of the the government&#8217;s high command.

The alleged midnight massacre around the Shapla Chattar during the pre-dawn hours of May 6 has given birth to a number of new scenarios and consequences. Hefajat leaders are preparing a lawsuit in the International Criminal Court (ICC) against the Prime Minister and her cohorts while threat of revenge has been uttered by responsible leaders of Hefajat-i-Islam Bangladesh (HIB) from within.

HRW pre-warning

Human rights watchers across the world have already begun to conclude that an unprecedented atrocities by over 10,000 strong police and paramilitary forces has caused over 2,000 deaths and injured another 2500 Hefajat activists who were either on sleep, or on prayers following an exhausting day of protests on May 5 when reportedly over 3 millions of HIB followers gathered in Dhaka to attend their pre-scheduled congregation. For weeks before what now seems to have turned into the most horrific incident of mayhem in Bangladesh&#8217;s history since the March 25, 1971 crackdown on unarmed civilians by the Pakistan Army, speculations were rife about what was about to befall the nation. 

Depending on reports of various diplomatic missions in Bangladesh that armed ruling party thugs would descend on Dhaka that day in great number to create mayhem, the Human Rights Watch (HRW) warned on May 3, &#8220;With new protests planned in the coming days, the Bangladeshi government should ensure that the security forces immediately end their practice of using excessive force against protesters. The government should appoint an independent commission to investigate the deaths of dozens of protesters, including children, since began in February, and, prosecute anyone responsible for unlawful killings and use of force.&#8221;

The HRW pre-warning was based on intelligence reports from some diplomatic missions that the government had planned a major crackdown on unarmed Hefajat protesters to silence their agitations forever, it was learnt. 

Independent report

What exactly happened that night may be a subject of debate and introspection for months and years to come, but the Asian Human Rights Commission (AHRC), an independent rights watchdog, summed up the massacre in its initial report on May 6 that reads: 

&#8220;News reports from Bangladesh allege that a series of attacks on demonstrators have taken place, at around 3am today, May 6, 2013. The extent of the injuries and death is difficult to be ascertained at the moment. The Daily Star, a Bangladeshi newspaper, gave the figure of deaths as 5. However, several internet reports have mentioned that the number of deaths could be as high as 2,500 or more. Pictures of dead bodies have also been distributed over the internet. Major news channels in Bangladesh have been silenced. Two private television channels that were showing live pictures of the attacks upon the demonstrators were immediately closed down. All forms of public gatherings, rallies and protests have been prohibited until the midnight of May 6.

It is widely believed that the post- and pre-massacre measures --- such as imposing section 144 and the cutting off electricity supply around Motijheel prior to the massacre --- were designed to perpetrate the killings and transport and hide dead bodies from the spot beyond public or media watch.

HIB version

The Holiday had the opportunity to talk to one of the senior HIB leaders on condition that his identity would not be revealed. He has confirmed that the initial estimate by the HIB&#8217;s media cell about the number of deaths from the pre-dawn crackdown in Motijheel was about 1,000; a figure officially confirmed by Ahlullah Wassel, chief of the HIB&#8217;s media cell. &#8220;As reports of more deaths and injuries poured in, the estimated death now stands at 2300 and the number of injured at 2900 (as of midnight, May 7, 2013)&#8221;, said the HIB leader.

This correspondent was then referred to what the HIB leader said HIB&#8217;s Chief Security Adviser (CSA), and, whose antecedent was revealed as a former officer of the Bangladesh armed forces. Upon contact, the CSA sought an assurance from this correspondence that his phone number would not be revealed and his name would remain anonymous. Agreed, the CSA said his outfit (HIB) has had some prior information about a likely government crackdown, but not to the extent it had happened.
&#8220;Our people were first blocked from entering Dhaka in the outskirts and, prior to that, transports were made unavailable in many districts by government-instigated strikes called by transport owners. But half of our estimated three million people were already in Dhaka and its outskirts by May 3. As people started moving towards the venue after Shapla Chottor was allocated in late noon, police blocked their way in eight places in and around Motijheel, pitting our activists to engage in a showdown with the police in which so much of teargas were lobbed that the victims were compelled to create fire on the street to neutralize tear gas impact.&#8221;

These are fires being portrayed by the government as the acts of arson and vandalism committed by HIB activists and for which ruling party leader Syed Ashraf declared that, &#8220;They (Hefajat) would never be allowed to come to Dhaka. We&#8217;ll not allow them to come out of their houses either.&#8221;

When response was sought from the CSA about Syed Ashraf&#8217;s threats, the CSA said, &#8220;Our top leaders have had a policy not to indulge in any violence but that policy has now changed.Asked why, the CSA broke into tears and said, &#8220;As a soldier, I will take revenge of my innocent brothers&#8217; deaths, at any cost. We will not respond with bricks and stones anymore.&#8221;

ICC lawsuit underway

This correspondence was told that the HIB has begun to form committees abroad after this massacre and a competent lawyer has been hired to prepare a lawsuit against Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and her accessories (under-command) in the International Criminal Court (ICC) for mass killings and crimes against humanity by relentlessly ordering slaughtering of unarmed HIB and other opposition protesters. 

When contacted, the lawyer too requested anonymity and said he is working on such a lawsuit and specific evidence are being received which seems convincing to him. He said the lawsuit will be initiated pursuant to Article 2 of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide (CPPCG), and, all other relevant laws and treaties that followed since.
He added, &#8220;We seem to have a strong case as the definition of genocide is now wide and encompasses murder by a government of people due to their national, ethnic, racial, or religious group membership.&#8221;

The lawyer further said, &#8220;Since February 28, nearly 3,000 unarmed protesters have been killed by Bangladesh security forces, of which over 100 deaths occurred within 48 hours on March 1-2. Now that thousands more have been slaughtered within two hours on May 6, these crimes fall under the definition of genocide and the Bangladesh government stands accused of violating all the international treaties relating to human rights. It&#8217;s time this madness is censored by the global community.&#8221;

UN and the USA

Meanwhile, the UN Secretary General, Ban Ki Moon, has voiced his concern over the ongoing killing of unarmed protesters in Bangladesh and requested the government to sit with religious and political leaders while the US Ambassador to Dhaka, Dan Mozena, has cautioned that all groups and individuals have rights to protest; insinuating that the use of brute force against unarmed protesters constitutes violations of domestic and international laws. 

As the global outcry gets louder, these unintended consequences come at a time when the nation remains ungovernable due to incessant strikes and violent agitations and the government&#8217;s undeterred intent to kill as many unarmed people as needed to cling onto power indefinitely. Bangladesh also seems to be having a tryst with the destiny as it struggles to decide whether to live with democracy by accommodating all shades of opinions, or allow a virtual one-party rule to decide the fate of its 165 million people. Time for that decision is now or never.

Holiday

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Those who are still paddling the 2500 dead theory some simple question to them?? Where is their dead bodies?? Where is there relatives claiming the bodies?? Where are the blood spots on the scene where we can only see some selected people got injured only (not cover up as claim by certain propagandist here instead from video footage)? Why despite after 4 days no credible proof for the 2500-3000 dead has been shown by BNP as it is the one which made the remark?? Some very knowledgeable people claimed here that there are already an effort to collect the number and identity of the dead people but BAL is threatening them and giving them money to keep their mouth close. How much it is credible considering if 2500 number would have been true atleast half or atleast 500 families of the dead person's would open their mouth. If BAL can in such a swift manner can identify and reach to the family of the 2500 dead then is it not possible also from BNP/HeI if it would be really the case?? If any big number of people would have been died from close family member, relatives, friends or neighbors it would have been exposed but nothing happened so far. 

This 2500-3000 number, myth or propaganda was initially started when one HeI leader claimed 3000 of their people has become martyred though based on Diganta TV report and many other media HeI after the event claimed there were 16 dead though government officially claimed there were 9 dead. On the morning of May 6th Sadek Hossain Khoka officially claimed the 2500 dead figure mainly to please Khaleda Zia as he along with some senior BNP member failed in their night mission to gather a big BNP supporter and go to Shapla Chattar for supporting HeI as Khaleda Zia ordered to do so when the news of upcoming possible attack on HeI was leaked. He could not as most of the BNP activists did not responded but gave commitment to attend the procession from morning. Knowingly or unknowingly Khoka has caused another blunder for BNP by making the claim of 2500 figure as the whole operation was covered by all electronic and print media including that of Diganta TV and they aired it upto 4:30 AM before its closure when the operation was over and police, rab and bgb took control of the whole scene. Still upto that point Diganta TV claimed the 9-16 dead.

This is what all the news paper reported about the dead after the operation.







In the mean time Basherkella type different Jamaati propaganda sites started rumor like with 5-25 trucks all the 2500 dead bodies have been taken away from the spot. In the meantime they increased the figure to even 25000 in some occasion and made more rumors like government is burning all the dead bodies, dumping it in Bandarban showing dead bodies of Haiti earth quake victims, showing a photo shop picture of bay of bengal that it has been reported from Nasa that due to dumping of all the dead bodies in the bay of bengal the sea turned into read and most recently some border villagers intercepted two trucks while transferring dead bodies to India, dead bodies have been dumped in Meghna and Turag river, it has been buried in a mass grave at Pilkhana, they dead bodies has been mixed up with Savar victims and havee been buried at Zurain grave yard and many more cheap propaganda. 

However as I shown earlier Shapla Chattar is a very small place, here killing and hiding 2500 people even 100 people is next to impossible. This is the picture of Shapla Chattar.






Now this is the news report from different media about the operation. Some also contain image of early morning but no where there were sign of blood or mass casualty apart from destruction.

I am excluding the Diganta TV report as I posted that earlier. Thanks to that report as it reported it was the HeI infect which cut all the trees, uprooted the dividers and carried out huge destructive activities. Same has been reported at the following news as well.

*ATN Bangla*






*ETV*

Bangla tv News 2013 - 6 may 2013 - 3:00am NIGHT News BISHESH BULETIN (ETV News) - YouTube

*N Tv*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbI6FT26S5Y






*Ekattor TV (3 Part)*


----------



## Zabaniyah

> &#8220;As a soldier, I will take revenge of my innocent brothers&#8217; deaths, at any cost. We will not respond with bricks and stones anymore.&#8221;



Oh dear.......


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Gazi TV*






If anyone look at the above videos which covered most of the Shapla Chattar are any one can easily find it out that there is no trace of mass dead bodies. Naturally it turned down the propaganda figure of 2500 dead or even 100 dead. For the people or parties the situation went upto that level should be identified and punished accordingly be it from BAL, BNP or HeI or Jamaat which seems to be the main culprit.


----------



## Zabaniyah

As much as a I hate saying this....

This will gradually turn into an armed conflict if things keep going this way. It was just as I feared and suspected. 

How does one say compromise in Bengali?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Loki said:


> As much as a I hate saying this....
> 
> This will gradually turn into an armed conflict if things keep going this way. It was just as I feared and suspected.
> 
> How does one say compromise in Bengali?



Where will they get weapons for armed conflict?

Btw the word you are looking for is samjhota, I dunno if it's the same in Bengali


----------



## PlanetSoldier

asad71 said:


> *Midnight Massacre in Dhaka by Security
> Forces of Bangladesh*
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserco...ewz7c&sadssc=1



Failed to open the link, could you plz repost it?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Loki said:


> As much as a I hate saying this....
> 
> This will gradually turn into an armed conflict if things keep going this way. It was just as I feared and suspected.
> 
> How does one say compromise in Bengali?



"Somojhota".

I am just curious to know which are the advisers and people those are giving all sort of ill motivated and poor advise to her?

This has been reported recently that Khaleda Zia was assured by some of his close advisers and associates that supporting HeI may lead to a uprising and breakup of army specially the young officers which may bring down the current government. The plan was to keep the HeI movement continue on May 6th and extend it to May 7th and at that point hundred of thousand BNP and Jamaat supported will join then and will take over secretariat and Bangladesh Bank which will eventually force the government to step down. For this Khaleda Zia called called at the evening to Shafi and asked him to go back and not to declare the end of the procession on that day which was planned earlier by him. She threatened that if he did not do it he will cut all the support to HeI. Here it is need to mention some of the key partner of HeI are now 18 party alliance member and Shafi Hujur is the father in law of the amir Islami Oikka Jot and he was using their office at Lalbagh. There is further rumor that Shafi and key member of HeI was offered minister position if they help to topple the government. To make the 5th May a success both BNP and Jamaat collected big fund from it's supporter businessmans. BAL came to know about the conversation almost instantly and at that point Ashraf threatened if the meeting was not end by evening they will take tough measure. At the evening BAL had a meeting with it's senior member and decision was taken Shapla Chattar needs to be cleared any how by night and ordered Police, RAB and BGB to take action accordingly. In the mean time Khaleda Zia got the news of possible attack on HeI and ordered Khoka and other to gather mass BNP activists and go to the Shapla Chattar to take part with HeI but Khoka failed to gather mass BNP activists as most was reluctant to attend but they promised to attend from the morning. HeI also got the news of possible attack and all the top leaders left the place and only the young madrasah students were kept into the scene and some Jamaat supporters were also there with tag of HeI. Police, Rab, BGB had a meeting at around 10 PM of 5th May about the attack and they decided to encircle them from all side but later decided to keep one side open so that HeI can flee the spot and it was decided to keep the area dark so that HeI can not get much visible target to attack. Their fear was that Kamlapur Railway Station may come under attack from HeI. By 1200 AM they gathered all the force to conduct the operation. Rest is known to all. But removal of HeI from Shapla Chattar put BNP into much trouble as BNP's upcoming 48 hour ultimatum and upcoming agitation program all were dependent on HeI's success. 

Source:

Eidesh.com: News:

'????? ??????? ??????? ???????? ?????? ???' | politics | Samakal Online Version

I personally dnt think that HeI will start arm conflict. This is another propaganda. HeI's main source of power are the 4 million kowmi madrasah students. They are not likely to go into direct conflict as it is not their agenda. Many huhurs brought them to dhaka saying different stuff and promising them to give 1000-2000 taka. 

'

May were also pissed off with the Hujurs...

'&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2471;&#2507;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;' :: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; :: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#24

They used many young teens as cannon fodder. They even did not care that they are bringing such young and minors to such a rally where there were possibility of clash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

But this 2500 dead claim will put BNP into much deep trouble as it is already known that this is much much exaggerated figure. Now BAL will put all the blme on BNP if they fail to show the proof of such a high number. Already Inu went into offensive and gave 48 hour ultimatum to BNP to provide list or to apologize to nation for spreading such lie and propaganda. Shaikh Hasina also blamed Khaleda Zia for all the destruction including that of burning Quran and patronizing HeI though there are rumors that it could be done by BAL as well. But 2500 dead remark shifted all the blame on BNP.

BNP leaders were also looking clueless while claiming the 2500 figure. When the question was asked to the opposition chief whip from where they got the 2500 dead body figure he screamed for 8 minute but could not answer it.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=368983903205508





Another BNP leader became exposed and he was ridiculed by Inu for showing Basherkella edited image of Haiti earthquake victim as Shabagh victim.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=369382799832285





On the next day Inu gave this ultimatum to opposition.

*'&#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;'
*

http://bangla.bdnews24.com/politics/article623459.bdnews


----------



## asad71

_Sorry, I am CP-ing but I doubt it will come clear.
_
*MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight *MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight MassacreMidnight Massacre in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security Forces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of Bangladesh
Table of Contents
Executive Summery ........................................................................................................................ 3
Timeline of Incidents - 5th & 6th May, 2013 ................................................................................... 5
Dhaka Siege Program ..................................................................................................................... 6
Minister Ashraf&#8223;s Declaration of Suppression ................................................................................ 7
Indiscriminate Police Fire ............................................................................................................... 8
Deadly Awami Attack .................................................................................................................. 12
Midnight Massacre ....................................................................................................................... 13
Govt. Shuts Two Television Channels ......................................................................................... 20
Narayanganj Clash ........................................................................................................................ 24
Page | 3
Midnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacreidnight Massacre in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security in Dhaka by Security Forces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of BangladeshForces of Bangladesh
Executive Summery
On 6 May 2013 at 2.40 in the morning, the government in Bangladesh has cracked down on protests leaving a huge number of unarmed religious people dead and thousands others injured. More than 10,000 forces drawn from police, the elite Rapid Action Battalion and paramilitary Border Guard Bangladesh jointly launched a drive in the darkness of midnight on 6 May to clear demonstrators from a major thoroughfare in Dhaka. Electricity was cut and media access was restricted from the scene during the joint operation. In Narayanganj and Chittagong, 20 demonstrators were shot dead by police on 6 May. 16 demonstrators were killed on the previous day by police in several attacks carried out to disperse the Dhaka Siege program.
Bangladesh is now passing a great crisis in her political arena. Democracy and good governance have been severely questioned over the current regime. Human rights have been infringed to an unprecedented extent. The Bangladesh government headed by Awami League has been exposing its deadly autocratic attitude and unethical stand both in national as well as international arenas since it has acceded to power in 2009. It has always shown ultra-rated hostility towards people&#8223;s demands and their democratic demos and protests.
Most recently, Hefajat-e-Islam, a non-political religious outfit set out to ensure punishment of the anti-religious bloggers for their blasphemous campaigns, staged its scheduled Dhaka Siege & Sit-in program on last 5th May 2013 urging the government to meet its 13-point demand announced earlier. Since the break of dawn on that day, a sum total of about 3 to 4 million Hefajat men, as a whole, blocked the entrances to Dhaka city and they took, as per the governmental consent, to the streets round the Shapla Square at Motijheel in Dhaka at around 3:00 pm. But as soon as Hefajat-e-Islam began its gathering and sit-in therein, armed cops and RAB personnel started to shoot at the participants indiscriminately. Soon, the hub of Dhaka city turned into a battlefield and Hefajat men were turning into corpses&#8223; one after another.
Page | 4
Hundreds of thousands of Hefazat activists gathered at Shapla Chattar of Motijhil, Dhaka.
They declared to continue their sit-in indefinitely. However, on 6th May at 3:00 am at midnight, the locale was blacked out by switching streetlights off, two TV channels on stream (namely, Diganta TV and Islamic TV) were cut off and made go off the air as they dare to air true news about governmental injustice, and all the journos were forcibly made leave the locale by the government official dudes and pro-party thugs. Then, all on a sudden, an integrated band of cops, BGB and RAB personnel began to open fire wantonly at the sit-in participants to take over the reins of the locale whereby over 5 hundred people died, thousands of people got injured and shot and about 2 thousand more went traceless.
Page | 5
Timeline of Incidents - 5th & 6th May, 2013
Genocide in Dhaka by Security Forces of Bangladesh
Time
Place of Occurrence
Incident
6:00 am,
5th May 2013
Jatrabari
Gabtali
Babubazar
Abdullahpur
Huge Gathering and Road Blockade started
9:00 am
Jatrabari
Gabtali
Babubazar
Abdullahpur
Peaceful Meetings and Protest goes on
11:00 am
Motijheel
DMP gave permission for Meeting at Motijheel
Jatrabari
People started March towards Motijheel
11:30 am
Paltan
Sporadic clash began between Police and Hefazat activists
12:00 pm
Gulistan
A Hefazat activist slaughtered by Awami League thugs at Bangabandhu Avenue
12:30 pm
Paltan
Attack of police on Hefazat activists began
1:00 pm
Kakrail
Attack of police on Hefazat activists began
1:30 pm
Jatrabari
Gabtali
Babubazar
Abdullahpur
People started their March towards Motijheel
2:00 pm
Paltan
Kakrail
Clashes between Police and Hefazat activists became extremely violent. Police opened fire; One civilian died and many others injured.
2:30 pm
Motijheel
Hefazat started their meeting before scheduled time
4:00 - 8:00 pm
Paltan
Kakrail
Severe clashes broke out between Police and Hefazat activists. Police opened fire; about 16 Hefazat activists died and many others were severely injured. Hospitals were overloaded.
8:00 pm
Motijheel
Declaration of Overnight Stay came from the Stage. Electricity cut throughout the area by authorities.
8:30 pm
Paltan
Baitul Mukaram
Police fired Tear cells inside the Mosque while the I&#8223;sha prayer was on. Some miscreants set fire to the Islamic Bookstores and Jewelry Market of Baitul Mukaram Complex.
9:00 - 12:00 am
Paltan
Sporadic clashes continued between Police and Hefazat activists. Police continued indiscriminate fire and charging Sound Grenades.
Kakrail
12:00 - 2:00 am,
Motijheel
Police ordered evacuation of all Media personnel from the

Page | 6
6th May 2013
spot. Heavy armored RAB and Police force and about 30 Platoons of BGB were deployed near the Program spot;
2:30 am
Motijheel
Police started a huge crackdown with continuous Brush fire upon the sleeping protesters. About thousands of Sound Grenades were charged upon them as well.
3:00 am
Motijheel
Police started to take control of the spot as hundreds and thousands of protesters were gunned down and chased away. Witness confirmed death of more than 400 protesters, while about ten thousands were severely injured.
3:30 am
Arambagh
Police intercepted into the head office of Digata Television and seized broadcasting instruments and sealed the Office. BTRC then forcefully shut down the DTV channel along with Islamic Television.
4:00 am
Motijheel
Teams of Police and BGB started to move away the dead bodies and Dhaka City Corporation cleaners started cleaning the whole area to remove all blood marks.
5:00 am
Motijheel
Many wounded Hefazat activists were surrounded by Police and Ruling Party thugs in several mosques including Baitul Mukaram. The Fazr prayer was even disrupted.
6:00 am
Motijheel
Police started to search and arrest anyone suspected as Hefazat activist from the spot.
7:00 am
Malibagh
Fresh clash started between Police and scattered Hefazat activists
8:00 am
Narayanganj
Police started searching and arresting into local Madrasas
9:00 am
Narayanganj
Police started indiscriminate firing upon Madrasa students at Madani Nagar and a new clash began. Another phase of violence began in Kachpur.
10:00 am
Narayanganj
Reports coming in of few more causality of Hefazat activists. At least 15 confirmed dead with many other severely wounded.
11:00 am
Jatrabari
Chittagong
Clash broke out all over Bangladesh; At least 6 reported killed in Chittagong Road, Jatrabari and 5 others at Kachpur. 3 Members of Security Forces are also killed.
Dhaka Siege Program
Hefajat-e-Islam, an organization of Islamic clerics and students, called the Dhaka siege programme from its April 6 grand rally at the city&#8223;s Shapla Chattar demanding that its 13-point demand be met by April 30. Hefajat&#8223;s 13-point demand includes passing a law in parliament with a provision for the punishment for blashemy and smear campaigns against Muslims, putting an end to the infiltration of all alien culture including adultery, amending anti-religious portions of the National Women Development Policy and restoring the religious provisions in the Constitution.
Page | 7
The Dhaka siege programme of Hefajat-e-Islam Bangladesh began after Fajar prayers early on
5th May 2013.
Activists of the
organisation blocked
roads at six points of
Dhaka- from
Abdullahpur to
Tongi bridge,
Gabtali Mazar Road
to Aminbazar bridge,
Babu Bazar bridge,
Demra bridge,
Kanchpur bridge and
Postagola bridge
shortly before dawn.
They also took
position on the
Chittagong Road at
Jatrabari and in
Signboard areaentry
points of the
capital. Police also
kept some points
blocked since morning to prevent entry of the Hefajat activists into Dhaka city.
The demonstrators were seen standing with banners, different types of flags including the
national flag, while some were reciting verses from the Holy Quran.
Huge police and Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) personnel remained deployed in every entry point
of the city. No motorised vehicles from outside could enter the city. Dhaka was virtually
detached from other parts of the country due to the siege programme.1
Minister Ashraf&#8217;s Declaration of Suppression
Awami League General Secretary and Minister of the Local Government and Rural
Development Syed Ashraful Islam declared total suppression of the program called by Hefazat
on 5th May in a briefing at Dhaka. &#8220;This time we allowed you to come to Dhaka, next time you
will not be able to come (Dhaka) or even come out of your homes. Your anarchy will not be
1 http://www.english.rtnn.net/newsdetail/detail/12/62/55028#.UYcUT_I2f4s
An unarmed Hefazat demonstrator being shot by police on 6 May
midnight.
Page | 8
tolerated,&#8221; spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam warned at a press briefing amid Hifazat&#8223;s rally in
the Motijheel business district.
He also hinted at going hardline, which later came true. He said the government would do
&#8222;everything necessary&#8223; to maintain law and order. Ashraf asked the Hifazat activists to wrap up
their rally by evening and leave Dhaka and threatened actions if they did not. At the briefing,
Ashraf advised against considering the ruling party &#8222;weak&#8223;. &#8220;The Awami League alone is enough
to teach you a lesson,&#8221; he said.
Ashraf termed the Hifazat the successor of infamous &#8222;al-Badr&#8223; and &#8222;Razakars&#8223;, the forces that
had sided with the Pakistani troops. He said the people of Bangladesh will not tolerate mayhem
in the name of religion and reiterated the government was ready to take any measures necessary.2
Indiscriminate Police Fire
In Paltan area of the capital, police
started indiscriminate shooting at the
peaceful gathering of thousands of
Hefazat activists. At least thirteen
Hefazat activists were killed and 200
others injured in assaults on Hefajat
men by Awami League activists and
police in the city&#8223;s Bangabandhu
Avenue and other areas on Sunday. At
least eight hefazat activists have died at
2 http://bdnews24.com/politics/2013/05/05/leave-dhaka-after-rally-ashraf-to-hifazat
Image: Dead body of a Protester taken way by Hefazat
activists. (Daily Amardesh)
Dead body of a Hefazat activist killed by police
was brought near the stage.
Police firing brutally at peaceful demonstrators.
Page | 9
the Dhaka Medical College Hospital. At least five other dead bodies were seen near at the Shapla
Square.
Panic gripped the
city dwellers as
violence escalated
amid the Hefajat
grand rally being
staged at the city&#8223;s
Shapla Chattar
following its April
6 massive
showdown at the
same venue. After
the police rampage,
vehicles almost
disappeared from
the city&#8223;s bustling
streets. Many were
seen walking back
home on foot.
One of the deceased was identified as
Siddiqur Rahman Siddique, 28, helper of a
bus of &#8222;Hanif Paribahan&#8223;. The others,
including a Hefajat man, could not be
identified yet. Helper Siddique, injured in the
firing, was rushed to Dhaka Medical College
Hospital (DMCH) where doctors declared
him dead. The two others also succumbed to
their injuries at the DMCH. The injured were
admitted to different hospitals and private
clinics.
Thousands of rounds of bullets were fired from police vehicle at unarmed people.
Image: A death activist left in the street
Page | 10
An injured demonstrator being taken for treatment.
Awami League members also took part in the assault on Hefazat demonstrators. Witnesses said
the clash between the Awami League and Hefajat men broke out in Baitul Mukarram area
around 1:30pm when they brought separate processions in the area. A chase and counter-chase
broke out between the workers of the two
organisations as they brought out their processions.
Police fired several hundred gunshots and teargas
shells to suppress the demonstrators.
Two activists injured by joint attack of Police and Awami League.
Page | 11
A policeman in civil dress is beating a
Hefazat activist.
Another triangular clash involving police, the
Hefajat workers and the ruling party men
broke out at the same place at 3pm and later
it spilled over into Purana Paltan, Gulistan,
Bijoynagar, Kakrail and Press Club areas.
Blood was pouring over the asphalt paved
street. It could not be learnt immediately how
many were injured or dead. But at live
telecast many bodies were seen lying on the
road motionless. Fountains of blood was
gushed at many places. Initially Hefazot
claimed 30 to 40 were killed.
Witnesses said miscreants set fire to a police
box at Shantinagar around 6:20 pm while
another at Mouchak at about 6:25 pm. At
least 30 vehicles parked in front of the Bodies of Hefazat activists at the morgue of Dhaka
Medical College.
Page | 12
Bangladesh House Building
Finance Corporation were set
alight by the miscreants around
5pm. A police Pajero jeep was set
afire at Mouchak around 6:25 pm
while a bus and a bulldozer at
Malibagh crossing around 6:20
pm. A gas pipeline near the
Bangabandhu National stadium
was set afire around 4:45pm.
At about 5:30pm, 15 people,
including 10 cops, were injured in
a clash between police and the
Hefajat workers near Nayabazar
in the city. Meanwhile, seven people, including a Rab member, were hurt in separate clashes
between law enforcers and workers of Hefajat-e-Islam in the city earlier on Sunday.
In another incident, two police bikes were torched near the Baitul Mukarram National Mosque as
the Hefajat men in a procession were marching towards the Shapla Chattar in the capital at about
12:30pm. Witnesses said hundreds of activists of the organization were marching towards the
Shapla Chattar to attend a rally there. When they were passing by the National Mosque, police
obstructed them. Being obstructed, the Hefajat activists threw brick chips targeting police,
resulting in a clash between them. The law enforces fired several teargas shells and fired several
rubber bullets to disperse them. A chase and counter-chase took place that left some people
injured.3
Deadly Awami Attack
Awami League members also took part in the
assault on Hefazat demonstrators. Witnesses said
the clash between the Awami League and Hefajat
men broke out in Baitul Mukarram area around
1:30pm when they brought separate processions
in the area. Awami League members mercilessly
beat several demonstrator with sticks and shot
bullets at them.
3 http://www.english.rtnn.net/newsdetail/detail/12/62/55035#.UYd8bFcipH0
A Hefazal worker left dead in the street.
Awami League members beating a
protester.
Page | 13
Midnight Massacre
On Sunday evening, Hefajat-e-Islam
Bangladesh ameer Allama Shah Ahmed
Shafi said their 'peaceful' Shapla
Chattar sit-in will continue until their
13-point demand is met. 4 After the
declaration of overnight stay came
from the Hefazat stage at 8 pm,
electricity cut throughout the area by
authorities. Police ordered evacuation
of all Media personnel from the spot.
Heavy armored RAB and Police force
and about 30 Platoons of BGB were
deployed near the Program spot. Police
fired Tear cells inside the Mosque while
the I&#8223;sha prayer was on. Some miscreants set fire to the Islamic Bookstores and Jewelry Market
of Baitul Mukaram Complex. Sporadic clashes continued between Police and Hefazat activists.
Police continued indiscriminate fire and charging Sound Grenades.
Police taking away the dead body of an activist killed in the
massacre.
A Hefazat activist critically injured by police bullet.
4 http://www.english.rtnn.net/newsdetail/detail/12/62/55034#.UYdeqFcipH0
Peaceful sit-in of Hefazat going on while electricity is
cut by the govt.
Page | 14
Joint operation of Police, RAB and BGB. Bullet wound body of a demonstrator left in the scene after
the crack down.
From 9 pm, the security forces started surrounding the gathering of unarmed assembly of
hundreds of thousands people in Motijhil. No one could enter of exit from the assembly
anymore. Ten platoons of Border Guard members were deployed in the area.5 Hefazat activists&#8223;
attempt to resistance by placing blocks road divider and tree branches proved futile in the face of
heavily armed security forces.
After 2 pm in the morning, Police started a huge crackdown with continuous brush fire upon the
sleeping protesters. Thousands of sound grenades were charged upon them as well. Some 600
members of RAB and BGB were deployed at Paltan at around 11:30pm. On and on the number
of armed force members increased to initiate the joint operation on the sleeping activists of
Hefazat. It was 2:30 in the morning. Dhaka was rattled by the sound of indiscriminate gunshot
and grenade explosions. One-way war started with whistles as Joint Law enforcers BGB, RAB
and Police attacked and cornered the unarmed Hefazot activists. Mothijeel, Dainik Bangla,
Fakirapool and Ittefaq intersection turned into a killing ground within minutes. 6
5 http://www.timenewsbd.com/politics/2013/05/06/1486
6 http://www.english.rtnn.net/newsdetail/detail/12/62/55034#.UYdeqFcipH0
Page | 15
BGB and Rab personnel removed Hefajat-e-Islam activists from the city&#8223;s Shapla Chattar area.
Police and Rab sources said they started the drive at about 2.20 am and drove out the Hefajat
men from Shapla Chattar area by 3 am, firing rubber bullets and sound grenades. They said some
10,000 law-enforcers took part in the drive that first started from Notredame Collage point then
Ittefaq Intersection. The entire area was rocked by gunshots and sound grenades.
The defenseless innocent Islamist&#8223;s were forced to move away at the face of continuous gunshot
and canisters. Many wounded laid at the road. 7 Some took shelters at nearby alleys. Law
enforcers then attacked the alleys. They were beaten till dispersed.8
7 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=127457774117069
8 http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2013/05/06/198937#.UYg08aJwqdw
Dead bodies of demonstrators left in the scene after the midnight crack down.
Page | 16
Police action on the unarmed people. A dead body lying on the street.
Amid the massive drive, unarmed Hefajat men retreated fast and ran into various lanes and alleys
in the area although they had first tried to resist the law-enforcers showering them with brick
chips. It was not still certain how many Hefajat men were injured in the predawn drive.
Television footages showed armoured vans driving about and non-stop teargas shells being
lobbed and rubber bullets fired in Motijheel which during weekdays is one of the busiest places
in Dhaka.9
Many dead bodies and injured were seen all over the street and adjacent buildings after the joint
operation of armed forces. Motijheel was littered with stained blood, papers, sandals and some
bags after the operation drove the sleeping band of Hifazat supporters away. Fire was burning in
a few places. Five vehicles were also burning at the scene.
9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JrVILUL6Pg&feature=youtu.be
Page | 17
Bullet wound bodies of demonstrators left all over the scene after the bloody crackdown.
Page | 18
Bodies of two Hefazat activists killed by armed forces in the crackdown.
Page | 19
The scene at Motijhil after the shooting spree of govt. forces is over.
Page | 20
Dead bodies of Hefazat activists left after the joint operation.
Law enforcers took less than 15 minutes to take control of Shapla Chattar after conducting a
simultaneous drive from the Notre Dame College and Dainik Bangla intersection at around 3am.
No leader of Hefazat was seen on the rally stage after then. Police began positioning themselves
on the street stretching from Paltan to Dainik Bangla intersection since 8:30pm on Sunday.10
Most of the corpses were reportedly hidden and transported to some remoter places by trucks by
the law enforcement agencies to escape public wrath and international condemnation. Initially
the number of dead was claimed to be as many as 431 by various sources.11 Several internet
reports have mentioned that the number of deaths could be as high as 2,500 or more.12
Govt. Shuts Two Television Channels
10 http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/05/05/hifazat-activists-flee-motijheel
11 http://www.bdbreaking24.com/view.php?id=1689
12 http://www.humanrights.asia/news/ahrc-news/AHRC-STM-088-2013
Page | 21
Media access to the scene of the midnight joint
operation was restricted. To prevent telecasting
footage of mass murder by the joint armed
forces, two TV channel were shut down by the
govt. within one hour of the operation. The joint
force consisting of BGB, Police and RAB have
shut down Diganta Television (DTV) and
Islamic Television. Earlier in the day (May 5),
DTV had telecast live demonstration of Hefajot e
Islami from Matijhil Dhaka.
The law enforcement agency of the government
has taken away valuable machine parts of
transmission. It is not possible to restart
transmission of DTV. Bangladesh government
force has also shut down Islamic TV at 4:45
local time.13 A senior Jamaat leader Mir Quasem
Ali is the Chairman of the Diganta Media
Corporation which owns and operates The Daily
Naya Diganta newspaper and Diganta TV.
13 http://www.kaagoj.com/details?id=207
A Hefazat activist killd by the armed forces.
Page | 22
Bullet wound bodies of demonstrators left in the scene after the crackdown.
Page | 23
The government made the move without citing any reason, an official of the private Diganta
station said. Its Chief News Editor Ziaul Kabir Sumon told bdnews24.com that a Bangladesh
Telecommunication and Regulatory Authority team led by Director Colonel Sazzad Hossain
came at around 4:20am on Monday. They said they were temporarily suspending the broadcast
saying it was a government order, according to him.
Dead activists left under the police vehicle.
No-one from BTRC could be reached immediately for comment. "We asked them for papers.
They told us you will get paper. Now cooperate with us. Then they stopped transmission at
4:24am," Sumon added. &#8220;We were running news when they stopped transmission.&#8221;
Islamic TV also went off air &#8222;temporarily&#8223;, its Director Shams Eskander told bdnews24.com.
"We have stopped all transmission from 2.30am on Monday," Eskander said. He said the law
enforcers had come to their office at around 2am and asked them to close down before locking
up the telecast centre. The official accused the law keepers of vandalism in the office and said
they had not been served any formal notice to close down transmission. BNP Chairperson
Khaleda Zia&#8223;s younger brother, late Sayeed Eskander, was the founding Chairman of the
station.14
14 http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/05/06/diganta-islamic-tv-taken-off-air
Page | 24
Narayanganj Clash
At least 15 people were killed and 100 others injured in a clash between the activists of Hefajate-
Islam Bangladesh and police at Shimrail intersection on the Dhaka-Chittagong Highway in the
city early on 6th May. 15 All the
deceased could not be identified
immediately.
The attack was conducted by a
joint force of police, Rapid
Action Battalion and Border
Guard Bangladesh (BGB) when
Hefazat activists tried to block
the Dhaka-Chittagong Highway
at Shimrail intersection around
5:30am, after being driven away
by law enforcers from Shapla
Chattar in Motijheel area of
Dhaka city. A chase and counterchase
followed.
Police lobbed several rounds of
teargas shells and fired shots to quell the violence, leaving 15 of the Hefazat activists dead and
100 others injured. Police and Rab members also entered Madaninagar Madrasa in Kanchpur
area and fired gunshots on its premises. The bodies of the deceased were taken to Narayanganj
General Hospital.16
Violation of Human Rights
The scale and indiscriminate manner of the killing of unarmed demonstrators by armed forces is
comparable only to genocide, the ultimate denial of right to life. According to the Convention on
the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide, genocide include acts committed with
intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
killing members of the group.17 Hundreds of people were killed by police in just one day which
amounts to the crime of genocide.
Article 32 of our Constitution guaranteed the right of life. The Universal Declaration of Human
Rights 1948 incorporated a provision that says: Everyone has the right to life, liberty and
15 http://www.english.rtnn.net/newsdetail/detail/12/62/55046#.UYfy0VcipH0
16 http://www.english.rtnn.net/newsdetail/detail/12/62/55041#.UYddl1cipH0
17 Article 2 CPPCG
Dead people in Narayanganj clash.
Page | 25
security of person.18 It&#8223;s pertinent to point out here that, the constitution of Bangladesh pledges19
to respect the International Laws and moreover Bangladesh has signed that Universal
Declaration of Human Rights. So, our Govt. cannot ignore its liability to protect the citizens from
the police and ruling party thugs.
This incidents mass murder by police indicate the serious scenario of falling &#8222;rule of law&#8223; in
Bangladesh. The Republic is bound to ensure the democratic rights and safety of life and
property of every citizen. Furthermore, it has responsibility to ensure citizens&#8223; fundamental rights
guaranteed by the Constitution. But, by killing, torturing and injuring the participants of
demonstrations, Govt. has grossly violated human right of life.
Article 35 of the Constitution of People&#8223;s Republic of Bangladesh says that, &#8220;No person shall be
subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman, or degrading punishment or treatment.&#8221;20 But Police
have violated this right by reckless shooting at unarmed Hefazat activists.
The unprovoked attack of peaceful sit-in and restraining from lawful demonstration violated
some very basic human rights which Bangladesh is committed to protect. The practice of
oppression amounts to defiance of freedom of association and assembly recognized by Universal
Declaration of Human Rights.21 Bangladesh is a signatory of International Covenant on Civil
and Political Rights (ICCPR) 1966 which incorporated certain fundamental human rights.
Bangladeshi security forces cannot impose unreasonable restrictions on the right of peaceful
assembly held in accordance with law as provided article 21 of the Covenant.22
Recommendations
&#61623; The govt. must stop mass killing. The trigger happy approach of indiscriminate shooting
must be stopped. The demonstrators should not be target of violent attacks due to exercise
democratic right to express demands.
&#61623; Police must arrest the members of the ruling party who are involved with violent attacks on
the hefazat activists.
&#61623; The administration should stop using the police force as a weapon for killing and oppressing
the general people. The government must ensure that the police perform its duty within the
limits set by law.
18 Article 3, Universal Declaration of Human Rights, 1948
19 Artilce 25, the Constitution of the People&#8223;s Republic of Bangladesh
20 Article 35, the Constitution of the People&#8223;s Republic of Bangladesh
21 Article 20 of UDHR: (1) Everyone has the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association.
22 Article 21 of ICCPR: The right of peaceful assembly shall be recognized. No restrictions may be placed on the
exercise of this right other than those imposed in conformity with the law and which are necessary in a democratic
society in the interests of national security or public safety, public order (ordre public), the protection of public
health or morals or the protection of the rights and freedoms of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

As Awami League night time massacre continues, latest victim was police own DIG for transport. This police offocial was found dead in the middle of a night in a garments industry. This official should have known transport used for removing dead bodies from Motijheel and where dead bodies were dumped. This is part of next phase of killing of high/mid ranking officials who were involved and aware of the genocide executed in Motijheel. Just like BDR officials were systematically killed in jail because they had information on who were involved in peelkhana massare.

Report in bangla
??????? ?.??? ????? ??????? ???????? ???????? ???? : ????? ??????? ?????? ?????? ?????? ???? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Straight

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> But this 2500 dead claim will put BNP into much deep trouble as it is already known that this is much much exaggerated figure..................On the next day Inu gave this ultimatum to opposition.
> 
> Are you still trying to cover-up the Genocide committed by BAL----by way of peddling the issue in the garb of  2500 deaths or 2499 or 49 or 9 ? unnecessary debate to distract the attention of the world and domestic conscientious to non-issue ? What really you are up to ?
> 
> The issue-at-hand is whether BAL has attacked the unharmed gathering (that too when most were sleeping---a torture act because any sleeping assembly is peaceful) and has dishonored and violated the rights of any human life in criminal manner in *Shapla Slaughter* case ?
> 
> What if the number is 200 not 2000 or even 20---as long as it is an assembly ? Does any smaller no.' reduce the crime ? You think so ? It is now on BAL Govt. to conduct / allow a Judicial / International Investigation to dispel the doubt----which they will never agree to, you bet.
> 
> If you do not protest now effectively, they are known to have plan & determination of 100,000 such more deaths in just near future----if required to ensure the continuation of ruling this poor Bangladesh. This was only the test case to be sure that Bangladesh has unluckily produced so far enough of those elements so that they can proceed unabated. The plan is well-thought, and supported.
> 
> *Read below todays (you dont have to go far) Post no 378 by Asad71s in this thread:*
> 
> .It is pertinent to point out here that, the constitution of Bangladesh pledges to respect the International Laws and moreover Bangladesh has signed that Universal Declaration of Human Rights. So, our Govt. cannot ignore its liability to protect the citizens from the police and ruling party thugs.
> 
> This incident of mass murder by police indicate the serious scenario of falling rule of law in Bangladesh. The Republic is bound to ensure the democratic rights and safety of life and property of every citizen. Furthermore, it has responsibility to ensure citizens fundamental rights guaranteed by the Constitution. But, by killing, torturing and injuring the participants of demonstrations, Govt. has grossly violated human right of life.
> 
> Article 35 of the Constitution of Peoples Republic of Bangladesh says that, No person shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman, or degrading punishment or treatment. But Police have violated this right by reckless shooting at unarmed Hefazat activists. The unprovoked attack of peaceful sit-in and restraining from lawful demonstration violated some very basic human rights which Bangladesh is committed to protect. The practice of oppression amounts to defiance of freedom of association and assembly recognized by Universal Declaration of Human Rights.
> 
> Bangladesh is a signatory of International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR) 1966 which incorporated certain fundamental human rights. Bangladeshi security forces cannot impose unreasonable restrictions on the right of peaceful
> assembly held in accordance with law as provided article 21 of the Covenant.
> 
> *....Please raise your voice in a way that it is heard. Time is passing by quickly.....before all of us meet the next.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

cross posted:

When there is no rule of law and no justice, people take up law in their own hand and some use religious extremism to get even with the oppressors. I do not support religious extremism period. But we should all know what pushes people towards religious extremism, how they find an opening to get into a society. First there has to be injustice, second there has to be sponsors of extremism who are interested to spread it for their geopolitical goals. Because of secular extremist Awami Leaguers and their Indian supporters, we have the first condition fulfilled. Now as soon as this situation gets into the radar of wealthy foreign nationals who want to spread their extremist version of Islam, the 2nd condition will be fulfilled. I squarely blame our Army for the emergence of this situation and who ever they are receiving instructions from to not intervene and take out this dictatorial regime and bring democracy back by holding a free and fair election. The Army (with whoever's instruction they are following) has failed our nation, because they could not do their job when we needed them most. The Army still has time to do their part. But if these scum Awami's orchestrate another sham rigged election and come back to power, then we can say that Army has truly failed us. I for one will urge everyone here to spread the word and support the following:
- strip the Army and its welfare association of all businesses
- strip their UN Peace Keeping duty by law
- establish alternate power centers that are more powerful than Army, like Marines and National Guard, who can save the nation, even if the Army fails us, like they are doing now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Loki said:


> As much as a I hate saying this....
> 
> This will gradually turn into an armed conflict if things keep going this way. It was just as I feared and suspected.
> 
> How does one say compromise in Bengali?



Aaposh ..... i have been predicting civil war for the last 6 months but most nearly everyone thought I was crazy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Aaposh ..... i have been predicting civil war for the last 6 months but most nearly everyone thought I was crazy ....


Munshi Bhai, when I opened the thread " Civil War Has Started...", I was ridiculed by RAWAMY dalals but as much fake ness and delusion as they were wrapped by Malaunic AKA 'Mujib Coat', I saw it happening even more clearly. Surely the form, scope and nature of it wouldn't match case by case with others as everyone in the past was unique by its term; preface of the newly civil war was definitely written by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

Well deserved for murkho jati like us.probability is we as general ppl will get caught in the middle from where there is no return, either we have to kill or get killed for basic survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Please read the following text in Bangla of a survivor of 6th May, 2013's genocide to find out on who is leading our extermination, thanks.

*&#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;*&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;

&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2458;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2404;&#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;!&#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453;!&#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;,&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;*&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2498;&#2474;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2447;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;?
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2404;&#2453;&#2479;...&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2457;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2457;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497;&#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;!&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2486;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2486;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2508;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2497;&#2451; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; * &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470;&#2404;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;* &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2474;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2488;&#2478;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

M_Saint said:


> Please read the following text in Bangla of a survivor of 6th May, 2013's genocide to find out on who is leading our extermination, thanks.
> 
> *&#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;*&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2458;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2404;&#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;!&#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453;!&#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;,&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;*&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2498;&#2474;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2447;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;?
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2404;&#2453;&#2479;...&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2457;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2457;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497;&#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;!&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2486;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2486;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2508;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2497;&#2451; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; * &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470;&#2404;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;* &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2474;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2488;&#2478;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;



Sources please. 

Additionally, please post them in English.


----------



## M_Saint

the just said:


> Well deserved for murkho jati like us.probability is we as general ppl will get caught in the middle from where there is no return, either we have to kill or get killed for basic survival.


Please don't forget those, who have brought us up to this stage. If we were to drag back to the start of current run up, it would be the aftermath of BKZ's handover of power on 27th OCT. 2006, when RAWAMY dalals brought the signs of Kiamat to the people of BD by killing innocents on broad day-light. 

Awami Brutality & Dark 28 Oct 2006 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Straight

kalu_miah said:


> cross posted:
> 
> When there is no rule of law and no justice, people take up law in their own hand and some use religious extremism to get even with the oppressors. I do not support religious extremism period. But we should all know what pushes people towards religious extremism, how they find an opening to get into a society. First there has to be injustice, second there has to be sponsors of extremism who are interested to spread it for their geopolitical goals. Because of secular extremist Awami Leaguers and their Indian supporters, we have the first condition fulfilled. Now as soon as this situation gets into the radar of wealthy foreign nationals who want to spread their extremist version of Islam, the 2nd condition will be fulfilled. I squarely blame our Army for the emergence of this situation and who ever they are receiving instructions from to not intervene and take out this dictatorial regime and bring democracy back by holding a free and fair election. The Army (with whoever's instruction they are following) has failed our nation, because they could not do their job when we needed them most. The Army still has time to do their part. But if these scum Awami's orchestrate another sham rigged election and come back to power, then we can say that Army has truly failed us. I for one will urge everyone here to spread the word and support the following:
> - strip the Army and its welfare association of all businesses
> - strip their UN Peace Keeping duty by law
> - establish alternate power centers that are more powerful than Army, like Marines and National Guard, who can save the nation, even if the Army fails us, like they are doing now




The most heart-rending part of the episode is &#8216;Army did not come out&#8217;. They refused, though, to participate in the killing---and that was laudable. Yet the deep anguish of the people is going to stem from their not coming out further as a body in time of need,----failing now their senior leaders, too, are under the shade of serious threat. It would had been better to come out together as a body.

Because, very likely the men and junior leaders will not survive the &#8216;internal stress & external agony&#8217; for too long a time, and the body is liable to explode at some point----taking down with them all the seniors as well, and the moral assets of the Army that so far were achieved.

*.....It is so sad a prospect. Please everyone see how you may contribute to save the nation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Straight said:


> The most heart-rending part of the episode is Army did not come out. They refused, though, to participate in the killing---and that was laudable. Yet the deep anguish of the people is going to stem from their not coming out further as a body in time of need,----failing now their senior leaders, too, are under the shade of serious threat. It would had been better to come out together as a body.
> 
> Because, very likely the men and junior leaders will not survive the internal stress & external agony for too long a time, and the body is liable to explode at some point----taking down with them all the seniors as well, and the moral assets of the Army that so far were achieved.
> 
> *.....It is so sad a prospect. Please everyone see how you may contribute to save the nation.*



Like Al-Zakir and many others, I no longer have any sympathy for the Army. Like him, till they come out and prove their loyalty to this nation, all I have to say is this:

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

Straight said:


> The most heart-rending part of the episode is Army did not come out. They refused, though, to participate in the killing---and that was laudable. Yet the deep anguish of the people is going to stem from their not coming out further as a body in time of need,----failing now their senior leaders, too, are under the shade of serious threat. It would had been better to come out together as a body.
> 
> Because, very likely the men and junior leaders will not survive the internal stress & external agony for too long a time, and the body is liable to explode at some point----taking down with them all the seniors as well, and the moral assets of the Army that so far were achieved.
> 
> *.....It is so sad a prospect. Please everyone see how you may contribute to save the nation.*






Straight said:


> They refused, though, to participate in the killing---and that was laudable.


How did U come to the conclusion that they refused? Weren't RAB's commanders in killing party from officer's corp? Didn't they try to cover up the crime later on in press conference?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

M_Saint said:


> How did U come to the conclusion that they refused? Weren't RAB's commanders in killing party from officer's corp? Didn't they try to cover up the crime later on in press conference?



These people have lost their humanity when they accept or take part in killing fellow human beings, regardless of the numbers, 10, 50 or 3000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

kalu_miah said:


> Like Al-Zakir and many others, I no longer have any sympathy for the Army. Like him, till they come out and prove their loyalty to this nation, all I have to say is this:
> 
> "The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing"



Not a good idea. The Army needs to stay loyal to whoever is in power. Once a section of the Army rebels against the gov, the rest of the Army will be used to crush the coup/revolt. It could turn into a Syria sort of situation.


----------



## asad71

?????? ??????? : ?????? ????? ???? ?????? ????


----------



## M_Saint

36 out of 40 students were missing from Baingha Madrassa of Banshkhali. May God-Almighty help us to track their where about.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...979.1073741828.632106546803195&type=1&theater


----------



## Luffy 500

aazidane said:


> USA does not trust India, nor does India trust the US of A



Well India has been wooing US for quite some time now. 1/11 wouldn't have been possible without US backing. At least US backed Indian wishes while bringing forth 1/11 in BD. May be they gave up wooing the eagle but still the wounds India managed to inflict on BD with the help of US is very deep.


----------



## Soumitra

kalu_miah said:


> So yes, both India and US are following wrong policy to hamper the development of democracy in Bangladesh, by holding back the Army and not allowing it to intervene.



Do you realise the Irony of this statement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Luffy 500 said:


> Well India has been wooing US for quite some time now. 1/11 wouldn't have been possible without US backing. At least US backed Indian wishes while bringing forth 1/11 in BD. May be they gave up wooing the eagle but still the wounds India managed to inflict on BD with the help of US is very deep.



bnp's corruption in the previous term was rampant, everyone knew a free and fair election would bring bal in power. US was sick of BNP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> Well India has been wooing US for quite some time now. 1/11 wouldn't have been possible without US backing. At least US backed Indian wishes while bringing forth 1/11 in BD. May be they gave up wooing the eagle but still the wounds India managed to inflict on BD with the help of US is very deep.





aazidane said:


> bnp's corruption in the previous term was rampant, everyone knew a free and fair election would bring bal in power. US was sick of BNP.



Did anyone see the Wikileaks report as to what US intelligence thought of Tarique?  
Tarique symbol of violent politics

I wonder what their opinion of Joy Babu is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

aazidane said:


> bnp's corruption in the previous term was rampant, everyone knew a free and fair election would bring bal in power. US was sick of BNP.



Lot of things were blown way out of proportion with none proven till now. Yes they were corrupt but whether they would have lost can not be said with guarantee as awami orchestrated logi boitha massacre in 28th oct. In 96 it was janatar mancha and 2007 it was logi boitha. At least the existence of this country was not at stake then as it is now. But I believe all of these will have positive implication for BD in the long term. Current tough times are teaching BNP and JI and any other future aspiring parties a lesson from which they would come out stronger IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

Just a quick question: the video shows injured ppl.where are the dead bodies which we all saw in countless videos in last few days?how does one edit/Photoshop live video?the guy I saw in a Facebook video wearing blue Punjabi was spouting blood from nose and mouth and was shaking like he is in seizer.was that a film clipping from FDC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

the just said:


> Just a quick question: the video shows injured ppl.where are the dead bodies which we all saw in countless videos in last few days?



I didnt gone depth of any thread let show me countless deads in a video. BTW it should be countless not 5-6 or BGB rab in action.


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> bnp's corruption in the previous term was rampant, everyone knew a free and fair election would bring bal in power. US was sick of BNP.


Bull and Dog Shyte, BRO. Like none of Tariq's TK/= 10,000.00 Crore or 92 Malaysia going bags was found and most of the cases against BNP walas were on graft, petty thievery; it was evident that the Media's dissemination of disinformation were gigantically disproportionate against them. Even in the run up of MUA/FUA's affair, RAW's conducted survey had clearly indicted BNP's majority. Furthermore, in Khaleda's outskirt of Dhaka's meeting; many folds of the number of people attended than Hasina's one. Then BNP was much more of a popular party than RAWAMY dalal's one and now even more. Only local and global-special-interest-pursuers lined up behind the dalals that happened to more powerful than the silent majority throughout the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

madx said:


> I didnt gone depth of any thread let show me countless deads in a video. BTW it should be countless not 5-6 or BGB rab in action.



I said countless videos we saw.no speculation from my side about how many dead.like 1971 we will be always in dark about the actual numbers of dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

the just said:


> Just a quick question: the video shows injured ppl.where are the dead bodies which we all saw in countless videos in last few days?how does one edit/Photoshop live video?the guy I saw in a Facebook video wearing blue Punjabi was spouting blood from nose and mouth and was shaking like he is in seizer.was that a film clipping from FDC?



Chapatti worshippers want to say no one died while labelling pics by Amardesh as propaganda. Asian HR watch, Amnesty, economist and amardesh confirmed 40-50 deaths. Awami scums are acting as if killing is legit and whining about how its not as high as the opposition claims. One thing is for sure is that these awami scums hid death bodies and even if its 40-50 deaths , it still equals to crimes against humanity and serious human rights violation. The fact remains that unarmed innocent protestors we slaughtered by gov forces in the middle of the night and in order to hide what really happened they shutdown 2 media outlets leaving only awami media to help them cover up the event. 

?????? ??????? : ?????? ????? ???? ?????? ????
Bangladesh: Violence on the streets | The Economist
Bangladesh: Investigate deaths in protest clashes to prevent more bloodshed | Amnesty International
Bangladesh: Independent Body Should Investigate Protest Deaths | Human Rights Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

the just said:


> I said countless videos we saw.no speculation from my side about how many dead.like 1971 we will be always in dark about the actual numbers of dead.



Why you will be always in dark. I saw in some of posts by captain planet cleared it. If there were so many deads it could easily come. Any mobile camera could pick it. And gov couldnt remove those dead bodies that quickly. And law inforcement members they are also man of BD. So they cant easily do that.

Main thing is BNP and their alliance had dark desire with hefajot which failed. They wanted to remove gov with the help of hefajot nothing else. No one was supporting hefajoti points, its just a drama.

I see @ShadowFaux what he would say on this..


----------



## Mattrixx

the just said:


> how does one edit/Photoshop live video?the guy I saw in a Facebook video wearing blue Punjabi was spouting blood from nose and mouth and was shaking like he is in seizer.was that a film clipping from FDC?



Police has rights to defend themselves or not ??
Those misformed people were that violent that they would kill any gov troops or gov supporters.
They would remove the gov if their points were not fulfilled. Is there any constitute or not??
That was a great danger. Democracy would have gone in danger if they were allowed further.
I seen what they done to Motijheel. Its like a Gotham City. They had even plans to loot Bangladesh bank.Thanks to Allah for saving us from those evils. My respect to those innocent hefajotis. They didnt know they were the victims of jamaat-bnp alliance plan.


----------



## idune

Ershad, former President, ex chief or Army and currently Awami League political partner exposed Awami League committing genocide on May 6, 2013. In his statement he revealed 

1) It was Awami League burned the holy Quran and tried to blame Hefazat.
2) Awami League genocideal force attacked on sleeping and praying crowd of Hefazat
3) Awami League and police are speaking lie and propaganda on genocide and deaths





??????-???????? ??? ??????: ????? | politics | natunbarta.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Another Quran e Hafez died from Awami League genocidal bullet injury.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

madx said:


> Police has rights to defend themselves or not ??
> Those misformed people were that violent that they would kill any gov troops or gov supporters.
> They would remove the gov if their points were not fulfilled. Is there any constitute or not??
> That was a great danger. Democracy would have gone in danger if they were allowed further.
> I seen what they done to Motijheel. Its like a Gotham City. They had even plans to loot Bangladesh bank.Thanks to Allah for saving us from those evils. My respect to those innocent hefajotis. They didnt know they were the victims of jamaat-bnp alliance plan.



Have you ever seen BD banks volt?without train person and machineries it is impossible for mob to break in and please stop mindless speculation.My cousin works there.on 6TH he took pictures on his phone,blood splatter all over the entrance. And cleaning crews were cleaning with bleach.and about your gopalganj police from whom they wanted to protect themselves from?unarmed sleeping poor ppl,why they even went there that night?couldnt they do it in broad day light?why the secrecy?if it was a peaceful evacuation then why ppl died at all.and please bhai enough with your untrue half true statement's. Its good that you support AL.that's your personal choice. But being blind about their fault and lying through your teeth is not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomad098

awami leauge has done something that would not have been possible without them, they have united hefazot and jaamati and not just in bangladesh even in london they have united

if there is civil war weapons will come from jaamati and most of the soliders will be from hefazot

there is no way awami league can defeat a united muslim bloc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BanglaBhoot

nomad098 said:


> awami leauge has done something that would not have been possible without them, they have united hefazot and jaamati and not just in bangladesh even in london they have united
> 
> if there is civil war weapons will come from jaamati and most of the soliders will be from hefazot
> 
> there is no way awami league can defeat a united muslim bloc



This is a battle the AL cannot win. Doesn't matter how many they kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Independent channel clears the truth of operation shapla chattar. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468796863197613





I think @eastwatch @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT should watch this.



the just said:


> Have you ever seen BD banks volt?without train person and machineries it is impossible for mob to break in and please stop mindless speculation.My cousin works there.on 6TH he took pictures on his phone,blood splatter all over the entrance. And cleaning crews were cleaning with bleach.and about your gopalganj police from whom they wanted to protect themselves from?unarmed sleeping poor ppl,why they even went there that night?couldnt they do it in broad day light?why the secrecy?if it was a peaceful evacuation then why ppl died at all.and please bhai enough with your untrue half true statement's. Its good that you support AL.that's your personal choice. But being blind about their fault and lying through your teeth is not my cup of tea.



Plz stop your nonsense. Come out of day dreams. This types of false allegation and claims hurt BD.
I wanted you proof not this gibberish. If you cant proof what happened than why you are talking.


----------



## the just

madx said:


> Independent channel clears the truth of operation shapla chattar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468796863197613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all the videos is not proof enough for you,then I am really sorry to say there is no hope for you.truth hurts.as I couldn't proof what happened(despite all the proof in Technicolor) nor did you proved that a pre plan cold blooded killing did not happened either. And farther more if you posses one iota of human fillings you will stop the nonsense you spout now and then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> Plz stop your nonsense. Come out of day dreams. This types of false allegation and claims hurt BD.
> I wanted you proof not this gibberish. If you cant proof what happened than why you are talking.



Simple and innocent question: Why did the government ban Diganta TV and Islamic TV?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

the just said:


> madx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent channel clears the truth of operation shapla chattar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468796863197613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all the videos is not proof enough for you,then I am really sorry to say there is no hope for you.truth hurts.as I couldn't proof what happened(despite all the proof in Technicolor) nor did you proved that a pre plan cold blooded killing did not happened either. And farther more if you posses one iota of human fillings you will stop the nonsense you spout now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which videos you are talking about which proof your claim??? Can you please share that here!! Whatever was the reality that was already proved through the videos that were posted here. Furthermore this was proved again as neither BNP or hefazat could submit the list of people those who were dead nor any of the supposed dead people's relatives claimed that.
> 
> Now lets come to some of your claim "genocide" and "pre planned murder". Do you know what is the definition of that?
> 
> My following questions will answer all of your claim:::
> 
> Was not HeI supposed to clear Shapla Chattar by 6 PM of May 5, 2013. Did not they give commitment for that??
> 
> What it would happen in USA if a group violating earlier commitment tried to keep occupying the business district of the city and conducted severe destructive activities whole day??
> 
> What HeI did all day is well documented and the above video is a clear example of that?? How much these group of people contribute to the national economy?? and who gave them the right to destroy public property like that??
> 
> I am assuming you have already noticed the amount of destructive activities that they carried out, the way they even cut the trees and uprooted the dividers.
> 
> All of these for what??? To save Islam?? Answer is no!! Ahmed Shafi and some other top HeI leader were offered minister position if they can continue the rally/meeting upto May 7, 2013 at that point specially from morning of May 6, 2013 both Jamaat and BNP supporters were supposed to join them and they planned to take over secretariat and Bangladesh Bank and it was assured to BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia a group of army officer will break away from army and this may eventually cause this government to fall. Only from this point after the call of Khaleda Zia to Shafi and when he returned BAL started to issue tough warning to HeI and HeI started all the destructive activities.
> 
> Last minute call changes it all | The Daily Star
> 
> Only for this reason BAL in a meeting decided to free Shapla Chattar by night from HeI as the morning both BNP and Jamaat supporters were supposed to join them and at that point it would be difficult and bloody to free Shapla Chattar. That answer your question why the operation was carried out at night and why power was cut down mainly to reduce the number of visible target from HeI. This has been agreed by all that if it would continue for another day it would cause much more destruction. Khaleda Zia the 48 hour ultimatum given was mostly based on the HeI's success from the 5th may rally. As that failed BNP did not give any more agitation program.
> 
> *&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;
> *
> Eidesh.com: News:
> 
> Rab, police and BGB issued warning for more then 1 hour and asked them to evacuate the place. Did not they do miking for such a long time?? This is the Diganta TV report which is confirming that and not only that it is also confirming that when HeI started throwing stones to RAB the operation shapla started at that point.
> 
> Rab, Police and BGB during the operation used rubber bullet, sound grande and tear shell. None of which is meant for killing people and this is used by most of the riot police all across the countries of the world. All the people were let go at night and for this they kept one side road open. Only the people those who went into direct clash with law enforcement agencies were injured and this is unfortunate that at night around 20 people died for this.
> 
> The people those who masterminded the rally and all the top leader of HeI were not even present at the scene. They used young madrashah students as cannon fodder. Just look at the ages from the video that @madx posted. If it lawful and ethical to bring such young and minor children for violence just giving them 1000-2000 taka??
> 
> *'&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2471;&#2507;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;'
> *
> '&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2471;&#2507;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;' :: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; :: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#24
> 
> *&#8216;&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2439;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2475;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2463;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507;&#8217;
> *
> 
> '
> 
> I am posting the following two video from BNP and Jamaat supported news channel NTV and Diganta. They even depicted what HeI did at that night and the amount of destruction that they carried out. No wonder for this HeI lost all their popularity after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357313044368255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final question to you those who pre planned all these violence and used minor madrasah students for their own benefit, dnt they have any fault on this? If the procession/rally/meeting would have ended at 5-6 PM of May 5, 2013 as it was planned would all these destruction, killing and murder happen?
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Loki said:


> Simple and innocent question: Why did the government ban Diganta TV and Islamic TV?



The same reason why USA banned Al Jazeera for broadcasting Osama Bin Laden's video. HeI was in no way peaceful and many of their associated member even had extremist link or ideology. Both the news channel were propagating these extreme speeches mostly for political reason which was inciting more violence. That was the reason why they were banned from broadcasting temporarily as described by government. This is a norm used by media not to propagate extreme view or ideology that can cause violence.

On topic both the news channel covered operation shapla and both of them were banned more then 1 hour after ending of the operation. Though I believe they could be allowed to broadcast so that people can see how much extreme these HeI is despite they were/are using the name islam with them. Even though Diganta aired 16 peopled died in the whole day after the operation who knows the next day they might subscribed to different Jamaati propaganda but to be honest I did not find discrepancies in their report so far.

What was going on behind the scene very few people know. Some news reported BAL leaders passed sleepless night that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

On 5-6th may leading upto genocide Awami League force fired (165,000) one hundred and sixty five thousand round bullets and tear shell. That goes to show even more scale and scope Awami League genocide and exposes those who are running propaganda for Awami league coverup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

MBI Munshi said:


>



The number that you presented is half truth. The real truth is that bulk of that was used from noon of May 5, 2013 to 10 PM of May 5, 2013. Only around 1/3 of the mentioned amount was used at the night operation. As you can see majority of them were tear shell which is in no way meant for killing people. The report also mentioned that they fired open bullet and used sound grenade which was mostly used to create fear among the protesters so that they move out from Shapla Chattar. Accurate number of ammunition used at that night's operation will be published in a day or two. 

Here is the detail news report for you:

`o j¶vwaK Mvjvevi` e¨envi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> the just said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which videos you are talking about which proof your claim??? Can you please share that here!! Whatever was the reality that was already proved through the videos that were posted here. Furthermore this was proved again as neither BNP or hefazat could submit the list of people those who were dead nor any of the supposed dead people's relatives claimed that.
> 
> Now lets come to some of your claim "genocide" and "pre planned murder". Do you know what is the definition of that?
> 
> My following questions will answer all of your claim:::
> 
> Was not HeI supposed to clear Shapla Chattar by 6 PM of May 5, 2013. Did not they give commitment for that??
> 
> What it would happen in USA if a group violating earlier commitment tried to keep occupying the business district of the city and conducted severe destructive activities whole day??
> 
> What HeI did all day is well documented and the above video is a clear example of that?? How much these group of people contribute to the national economy?? and who gave them the right to destroy public property like that??
> 
> I am assuming you have already noticed the amount of destructive activities that they carried out, the way they even cut the trees and uprooted the dividers.
> 
> All of these for what??? To save Islam?? Answer is no!! Ahmed Shafi and some other top HeI leader were offered minister position if they can continue the rally/meeting upto May 7, 2013 at that point specially from morning of May 6, 2013 both Jamaat and BNP supporters were supposed to join them and they planned to take over secretariat and Bangladesh Bank and it was assured to BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia a group of army officer will break away from army and this may eventually cause this government to fall. Only from this point after the call of Khaleda Zia to Shafi and when he returned BAL started to issue tough warning to HeI and HeI started all the destructive activities.
> 
> Last minute call changes it all | The Daily Star
> 
> Only for this reason BAL in a meeting decided to free Shapla Chattar by night from HeI as the morning both BNP and Jamaat supporters were supposed to join them and at that point it would be difficult and bloody to free Shapla Chattar. That answer your question why the operation was carried out at night and why power was cut down mainly to reduce the number of visible target from HeI. This has been agreed by all that if it would continue for another day it would cause much more destruction. Khaleda Zia the 48 hour ultimatum given was mostly based on the HeI's success from the 5th may rally. As that failed BNP did not give any more agitation program.
> 
> *&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
> *
> Eidesh.com: News:
> 
> Rab, police and BGB issued warning for more then 1 hour and asked them to evacuate the place. Did not they do miking for such a long time?? This is the Diganta TV report which is confirming that and not only that it is also confirming that when HeI started throwing stones to RAB the operation shapla started at that point.
> 
> Rab, Police and BGB during the operation used rubber bullet, sound grande and tear shell. None of which is meant for killing people and this is used by most of the riot police all across the countries of the world. All the people were let go at night and for this they kept one side road open. Only the people those who went into direct clash with law enforcement agencies were injured and this is unfortunate that at night around 20 people died for this.
> 
> The people those who masterminded the rally and all the top leader of HeI were not even present at the scene. They used young madrashah students as cannon fodder. Just look at the ages from the video that @madx posted. If it lawful and ethical to bring such young and minor children for violence just giving them 1000-2000 taka??
> 
> *'&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2471;&#2507;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;'
> *
> '&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507; &#2471;&#2507;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;' :: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; :: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; 
> 
> *&#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2439;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2475;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2463;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507;
> *
> 
> '
> 
> I am posting the following two video from BNP and Jamaat supported news channel NTV and Diganta. They even depicted what HeI did at that night and the amount of destruction that they carried out. No wonder for this HeI lost all their popularity after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357313044368255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final question to you those who pre planned all these violence and used minor madrasah students for their own benefit, dnt they have any fault on this? If the procession/rally/meeting would have ended at 5-6 PM of May 5, 2013 as it was planned would all these destruction, killing and murder happen?
> 
> 
> 
> BHAI,SHIKHITO MURKHO JATIR OBHISHAP.Needless to say it does not matter how many times we give proof of this murders the likes of you will always come up with absurd arguments. You AL supporters are as bad as Jamat supporters.Both are equally harmful to us and BD.but you should remember: ONNAE JE KORE,AR ONNAE JE SHOHE,DUJONEI SHOMAN PAPI.with your carefully thought out questions you are trying to cover ALs bloody trail.in the process you just colored your hand with innocents ppls blood.I wonder how you sleep at night?
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

All the statistics you posted were half true.#1:the announcement for evacuation lasted less then 1/2hrs.
#2:if you new there are children what kind of ppl that make you if you shoot them with rubber bullets? 
#3:plz check the actual amount of ammo used that night.
#4:there is no rational logic you can give for the evacuation to carry out at night.unless any body can prove your hypothesis .every one nows SHORKAR FELE DEBO.is a political CHAPABAJI.even AL couldn't do it.they had to wait for election or 1/11 farce of a care taker gov:
#5:and you lie about destruction of public /gov properties by Hfazat only it was openly done by Jamat and AL both.
#6:in the last line-So you do believe that killing and murders did happen?
#7:all political parties hire men for rally and other public activities. Its not something new.cousins from my father side regularly supply men to BNP and AL both in Khulna and shatkhira.even my driver got 300tk for staying in shahabagh.
#8:And about the entire operation not being pre plan is big fat lie.we are not a country at war.10k police and other armed force just happened to be passing from shapla chottor with fully ready for killing spree is utter rubbish.and you know that better than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

we need a independent judicial probe in to this matter . you have fire around 40000+ live ammo and claiming no lethal weapons wear used is utter false and it is also unbelievable that within hours govt troops have wipe out 2500 dead body. and if there were 2500 dead then how many injured ? where those injured people taking treatment ? where are the relative of missing/dead hepajat worker . or most of the hepajot worker were parents and relativeness ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

The moral of the above discussion is not how many died on 5th .Its about in a free country,under a elected democratic gov: ppl with right to demonstrate opinion opposing gov: had to die at all in the middle of the night like animals. It does not matter how many.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *The same reason why USA banned Al Jazeera for broadcasting Osama Bin Laden's video. *HeI was in no way peaceful and many of their associated member even had extremist link or ideology. Both the news channel were propagating these extreme speeches mostly for political reason which was inciting more violence. That was the reason why they were banned from broadcasting temporarily as described by government. This is a norm used by media not to propagate extreme view or ideology that can cause violence.
> 
> On topic both the news channel covered operation shapla and both of them were banned more then 1 hour after ending of the operation. Though I believe they could be allowed to broadcast so that people can see how much extreme these HeI is despite they were/are using the name islam with them. Even though Diganta aired 16 peopled died in the whole day after the operation who knows the next day they might subscribed to different Jamaati propaganda but to be honest I did not find discrepancies in their report so far.
> 
> What was going on behind the scene very few people know. Some news reported BAL leaders passed sleepless night that day.



AJ banned? Because of OBL raid? Since when? 

As if some of the world's best special forces and intelligence would distribute classified material throughout the media. 

The US never officially banned Al-Jazeera. Al-Jazeera America is opening soon. How is it that they still have an office in Washington DC? 
Work for us - About us - Al Jazeera English

And still have job offerings in America? 
http://america.aljazeera.com/jobs-al-jazeera-america

The video of the OBL raid is kept where it is safe. 

Even Hillary had a high opinion of AJ! 

From your post, I can say that Diganta and Islamic TV were banned out of plain immaturity and utter ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

BGB head challenges every false claim against his force. He said his force didnt fire any bullet. Openly challenges to visit 
Pilkhana. Also clears nothing illegal and inhuman works done before their eyes.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4081245567918


----------



## idune

madx said:


> BGB head challenges every false claim against his force. He said his force didnt fire any bullet. Openly challenges to visit
> Pilkhana. Also clears nothing illegal and inhuman works done before their eyes.



BGB head is an Awami league thug himself otherwise he would not have sent his force be part of Awami league genocidal force. Not only in Motijheel massacre BGB shoot and killed protesting people in Rajshahi, Chittagong, Kanchpur-Naranganj, Rangpur and elsewhere. BGP is giving protecting to Awami League thugs brandishing guns and shooting people. To rank of BGB will have to answer to ICC today or tomorrow, no amount of bs can prevent that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> BGB head is an Awami league thug himself otherwise he would not have sent his force be part of Awami league genocidal force. Not only in Motijheel massacre BGB shoot and killed protesting people in Rajshahi, Chittagong, Kanchpur-Naranganj, Rangpur and elsewhere. BGP is giving protecting to Awami League thugs brandishing guns and shooting people. To rank of BGB will have to answer to ICC today or tomorrow, no amount of bs can prevent that.



BGB head is not even a Bangladeshi, his brother is the famous gangster named Joseph who was pardoned by Late good riddance president zillur bastard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3042021585715





Gu lapi begum must be very angry with this Falu TV reporting


----------



## Luffy 500

Funny seeing how awami clowns are coming up with all sorts of non-sense defending massacre of innocent protesters .This is only possible for demonic mentality awami clowns. They still didn't realise what they did and the future repercussions. Power really blinds people but have made awami cheerleaders outright lunneys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

Luffy 500 said:


> Funny seeing how awami clowns are coming up with all sorts of non-sense defending massacre of innocent protesters .This is only possible for demonic mentality awami clowns. They still didn't realise what they did and the future repercussions. Power really blinds people but have made awami cheerleaders outright lunneys.



Awami League did colossal mistake by committing genocide and will have to stand for trial sooner or later. In doing so Awami League also done another political mistake, handing over control leash to some they bullied before that these awami clowns will not admit here. Regardless, these police, BGB and RAB officers along with Awami leadership have to answer to ICC that is, if Awami league does not kill them (just like BDR soldiers in prison) before. Police DIG of transport who was involved in transporting bodies out of Motijheel after May 6th massacre already been burned alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

Another protestor died from Awami League genocidal bullet injury to head. He was shot at his head on the night of 5th by Awami League genocidal force and was in ICU.

? ?? ????????? ???????????? ?????? | ??????? | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Please post articles in English. If in Bengali, simply translate them.


----------



## the just

Loki bhai,I think we have enough proof to know by now what actually happened or according to some ppl what did not happen. This lemon is sour now no juice left.To respect the dead we and our friends (?)from across the boarder should stop mud slinging for now.if you think its OK ,plz close this thread.


----------



## idune

the just said:


> Loki bhai,I think we have enough proof to know by now what actually happened or according to some ppl what did not happen. This lemon is sour now no juice left.To respect the dead we and our friends (?)from across the boarder should stop mud slinging for now.if you think its OK ,plz close this thread.



If anyone mud slinging that should not be an excuse for closing the thread. Rather, I would suggest to clean up lots of garbage posted by madx and gang. I would absolutely disagree for closing this thread. Closing the thread does NOT show respect to dead. This thread has relevant information and archival value and should be preserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

Hefazat gone underground after 5th May, one dhulai was enough it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

^^^ return dholai is waiting for the culprit .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

jaunty said:


> Hefazat gone underground after 5th May, one dhulai was enough it seems.



It was a massacre of innocent muslims. The dhulai that your awami scums will get will be enough to keep them out of BD for eternity. Its really disgusting how U hindutva goons enjoy the spilling of muslim blood, not that its something out of the book for hindutva chanakyan clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Luffy 500 said:


> It was a massacre of innocent muslims. The dhulai that your awami scums will get will be enough to keep them out of BD for eternity. Its really disgusting how U hindutva goons enjoy the spilling of muslim blood, not that its something out of the book for hindutva chanakyan clowns.



Innocent folks don't go around burning and destroying things. These goons could instead have helped in that building tragedy of yours but being goons why would they do that. They got what was coming to them, any civilized country would have dealt with them with an iron rod .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

ExtraOdinary said:


> Innocent folks don't go around burning and destroying things. These goons could instead have helped in that building tragedy of yours but being goons why would they do that. They got what was coming to them, any civilized country would have dealt with them with an iron rod .



They didn't destroy anything. They have been attacked from the start. 16 of them were killed in the morning by police and awami cadres while they were approaching their rally. And in the middle of the night they were sleeping and never expected 150000 + bullets, grenade and tearshell by thousands of awami cadres & 10K police who live on their tax. 

And WTF do U know about helping in building collapse? It was Hei activist who were in forefront of helping in the rescue ops along with commoners and army. 

And civilized country? Lol. Here 1000s of opposition activist had been abducted over the last 4 years while their is a defacto ban on opposition rallies. Many top tier BNP leaders are still in jail for NO apparent reason. May I know why U loons bother to spew all sorts of BS on something U have 0 idea off. Go suck up to your modi and his chanakyan fart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Luffy 500 said:


> No body destroyed anything. They have been attacked from the start. 16 of them were killed in the morning by police and awami cadres while they were approaching their rally. And in the middle of the night they were sleeping and never expected 150000 + bullets, grenade and tearshell by thousands of awami cadres & 10K police who live on their tax.
> 
> And WTF do U know about helping in building collapse? It was Hei activist who were in forefront of helping in the rescue ops along with commoners and army.
> 
> And civilized country? Lol. Here 1000s of opposition activist had been abducted over the last 4 years while their is a defacto ban on opposition rallies. Many top tier BNP leaders are still in jail for NO apparent reason. May I know why U loons bother to spew all sorts of BS on something U have 0 idea off. Go suck up to your modi and his chanakyan fart.



Everyone saw what these guys were doing destroying and burning public property. All hooligans should be dealt with Iron bamboo . And no you need not bother to know, permission denied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

ExtraOdinary said:


> Everyone saw what these guys were doing destroying and burning public property. All hooligans should be dealt with Iron bamboo .



When hooligans run state affairs its the commoners that face iron bamboo. 



> And no you need not bother to know, permission denied.



Yeah I know. U folks have psychopathic obsession about BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Luffy 500 said:


> When hooligans run state affairs its the commoners that face iron bamboo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. U folks have psychopathic obsession about BD.



We just wish well for our neighbour . Cant afford to have another Taliban like state in the neighbourhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

the just said:


> Loki bhai,I think we have enough proof to know by now what actually happened or according to some ppl what did not happen. This lemon is sour now no juice left.To respect the dead we and our friends (?)from across the boarder should stop mud slinging for now.if you think its OK ,plz close this thread.



The thread will stay open. No reason to close it. 



idune said:


> If anyone mud slinging that should not be an excuse for closing the thread. *Rather, I would suggest to clean up lots of garbage posted by madx and gang. *I would absolutely disagree for closing this thread. Closing the thread does NOT show respect to dead. This thread has relevant information and archival value and should be preserved.



Meh...they are fun to watch


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

the just said:


> CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHAI,SHIKHITO MURKHO JATIR OBHISHAP.Needless to say it does not matter *how many times we give proof of this murders the likes of you will always come up with absurd arguments.* You AL supporters are as bad as Jamat supporters.Both are equally harmful to us and BD.but you should remember: ONNAE JE KORE,AR ONNAE JE SHOHE,DUJONEI SHOMAN PAPI.with your carefully thought out questions you are trying to cover ALs bloody trail.in the process you just colored your hand with innocents ppls blood.I wonder how you sleep at night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proof you have given to support the 2500-3000 dead people the propaganda that jamaatis and BNP are trying to spread.
> 
> No proof of such a high number of dead bodies let alone even more then 30.
> 
> Inu challenged BNP to provide list of people who dies which BNP claimed over 2500 within 48 hour?? Did BNP even were able to provide list of 50 people???
> 
> If such a big number of people really died where are their relatives claiming the dead bodies if such a high number of dead bodies has been dumped???
> 
> Stop all of you lunacy and jamaati style propaganda of high number of dead without showing any proof of it.
> 
> If you have proof which shows big pile of dead bodies post the proof here else stop all of your nonsense. Whatever I posted based on live video footage and all available picture and it is enough to show what really happened that day. Only the hard code HeI activists and Jamaati within them those who went into clashes with police/rab got injured and around 10-15 at that night died which could easily be avoided if BNP would not offer minister position to the HeI leaders and they wont utilize Islam for their own political gain and would leave the place by 6 pm as they promised before arranging the meeting .
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

the just said:


> All the statistics you posted were half true.#1:the announcement for evacuation lasted less then 1/2hrs.



If police can take control of Shapla Chattar in 10 minutes, 30 minute announcement was more then enough for them to leave the premise but they had no interest of doing so.



> #2:if you new there are children what kind of ppl that make you if you shoot them with rubber bullets?



I did not see any children got injured in this event. This is the goons that went into clashes with police/rab were the main victims.

I am reversing the question to you. Dnt you think HeI leaders and the Jamaat leaders who encouraged them to bring such children into the rally just to increase their number by hook or crook and to use them as shield should be charged with criminal offence?? You were using US flag few days back. So can you tell me what is the punishment for such crime in US??

Just check the earlier pictures how the children were allowed to go away and how some of them even taken shelter to police.

Many of this children were fooled to bring them at shapla chattar as many were not even aware of the fact that the hujurs were bringing them to a political rally which could endanger their life.




> #3:plz check the actual amount of ammo used that night.



I checked and replied to Munshi. At night around 40000 were used where more then half were tear shell and others were sound grande and bulk of the bullets were used for open firing.



> #4:there is no rational logic you can give for the evacuation to carry out at night.unless any body can prove your hypothesis .every one nows SHORKAR FELE DEBO.is a political CHAPABAJI.even AL couldn't do it.they had to wait for election or 1/11 farce of a care taker gov:



The issue was not "shorkar fele dibo" only but definitely there was such a conspiracy at that night. If government would allow them to stay there for another day it would be much more destructive and bloody then the earlier day as thousands of BNP and Jamaat supporters were supposed to join them on the next morning. So the logical situation was to take control of Shapla Chattar before that happen and it happens in front of all the media. All video footage are available. If HeI would stay the night and government would take action on the next day and if the casualty would be much higher then that night who would take the responsibility for that?? BNP or Jamaat??

As that was the big plan for BNP and Jamaat and it was wasted as police took control of shapla chattar. Have you seen any tough program by BNP or Jamaat after that??? But earlier BNP gave 48 hour ultimatum. Now taking control of shapla chattar even defused the upcoming agitation program which was declared by Jamaat and BNP which saved more life and public property from destruction.



> #5:and you lie about destruction of public /gov properties by Hfazat only it was openly done by Jamat and AL both.



I already posted that but main culprit was Jamaat. The whole drama of HeI has been coined by them and later by offering some of their leader the minister position by BNP. There were no islam on them as it does not allow greed which was/is there at the hearts and mind of HeI leaders.

Regarding Hefazat they were not angel either. What sort of destruction that they carried out the whole day and at that night is well documented. They even cut the trees. What was the fault of the trees??? But on the next day they lied saying they did not do it but even diganta Tv aired that.



> #6:in the last line-So you do believe that killing and murders did happen?



Definitely at least 10-15 people died and there is no doubt about that where some died in the morning of May 5. It is unfortunate and regrettable. Jamaat needs to be blamed for using the madrasah student and hujurs for their own political advantage. But this is utter disgusting when jamaatis launch more propaganda with these unfortunate souls and dead bodies by increasing the number of dead people and inventing many mythical stories like their dead bodies were taken by truck and blah blah blah. It was easy to fool people with such propaganda decade back but not now. 



> #7:all political parties hire men for rally and other public activities. Its not something new.cousins from my father side regularly supply men to BNP and AL both in Khulna and shatkhira.even my driver got 300tk for staying in shahabagh.



Not when someone using religion Islam as the reason for the protest.



> #8:And about the entire operation not being pre plan is big fat lie.we are not a country at war.10k police and other armed force just happened to be passing from shapla chottor with fully ready for killing spree is utter rubbish.and you know that better than me.



Obviously it was planned. All government take such precaution before such rally or protest to check the situation if it goes uncontrolled. RAB/Police were not in killing spree then how come they kept one side open so that HeI can leave the premise and used teal shell mostly and used rubber bullet which was not meant for killing people. If they have carried out any crime show proof for that instead of whining around and launching jamaati style cheap propaganda which can be exposed any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

Moral man Moral.you are completely devoid of .its a very cheap trick to call someone Jamati,because I don't support AL?AR KOTO SHAK DIE MACH DHAKBEN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

While Awami League and their cheerleaders are chest thumping why Awami League committed genocide victim families are not claiming bodies. Aljazeera already revealed one mass grave where 14 bodies were dumped with bullet in their head.There is no way genocidal regime will admit its massacre and reveal where bodies are dumped and reveal identity to these grieving families.

*According to following investive report this is how Awami League supressing dead count and genocide victim families *

1) Awami League genocide victim families are hounded by same Awami genocidal force so that they don't make come forward and look for their loved one.

2) Awami League even forcing adminstration to make false statement about killed students. 

3) Newspaper investigation also found out Awami League thugs and genocidal force even threatening not to reveal their loved one being killed by Awami League genocide.











Source:
???????? ??????? ?????????? ??????? ??????-??????? ?????? ?????? ???? ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Loki said:


> Please post articles in English. If in Bengali, simply translate them.



If only it was so easy. It takes me half-an-hour just to translate a single paragraph from Bangla to English. A entire article would take me the most of the day. Since you are the Bangladeshi moderator here you can remove posts in Bangla if they are inappropriate in some way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Special tech to control Facebook

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com 

Published: 2013-05-19 10:47:45.0 Updated: 2013-05-19 10:47:59.0 

The government of Bangladesh is planning to apply special technology to prevent display of objectionable content on social networks used in the country, Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu said on Sunday. This technology will help in keeping out offensive contents on Facebook, he said. So there will be no need to shut down these social networks. He however, did not detail how the special technology would work. 

The judicial probe committee formed to investigate the violence at Ramu last year recommended control over social websites like Facebook and Twitter. The decision to use special technology follows from that recommendation, the minister said. Replying to a question, Inu said the 'special technology' will be in place within two months. Afterwards, YouTube will be opened. Popular video streaming site YouTube is currently off-limits in Bangladesh. Since Sept 17 last year, after an abusive video on Prophet (PBUH) was uploaded there and the site failed to expunge it leading to tensions .

www.bdnews24.com/technology/2013/05...ssionid=7D409451EAF95596BEEF8F7D584A7932.pre5

Ban on rally for 1 month 

Prime News Desk 
2013-05-19

Chittagong: No political parties will be allowed to hold any rally for next one month, said Home Minister Dr. Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir on Sunday. The decision has been taken to avert any subversive activities, he told the reporters after inaugurating the Jorerganj Police Station in Chittagong. Those who resorted to violence, vandalism and arson attack will not be allowed to hold rally, he said. Earlier on Saturday Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) imposed ban on National Press Club in the capital for indefinite period. According to DMP press release, all types of rally are banned in front of Press Club till further notice. Activists of several organizations came to police obstruction when they gathered to hold rally in front of Press Club on Saturday.


www.dailyprimenews.com/details.php?id=10370&pageName=National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

> The judicial probe committee formed to investigate the violence at Ramu last year recommended control over social websites like Facebook and Twitter.



The Facebook image was a fake.


----------



## Skallagrim

Ban on rally for 1 month 

Prime News Desk 
2013-05-19

Chittagong: No political parties will be allowed to hold any rally for next one month, said Home Minister Dr. Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir on Sunday. The decision has been taken to avert any subversive activities, he told the reporters after inaugurating the Jorerganj Police Station in Chittagong. Those who resorted to violence, vandalism and arson attack will not be allowed to hold rally, he said. Earlier on Saturday Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) imposed ban on National Press Club in the capital for indefinite period. According to DMP press release, all types of rally are banned in front of Press Club till further notice. Activists of several organizations came to police obstruction when they gathered to hold rally in front of Press Club on Saturday.


Ban on rally for 1 month

Ban on rally for 1 month 

Prime News Desk 
2013-05-19

Chittagong: No political parties will be allowed to hold any rally for next one month, said Home Minister Dr. Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir on Sunday. The decision has been taken to avert any subversive activities, he told the reporters after inaugurating the Jorerganj Police Station in Chittagong. Those who resorted to violence, vandalism and arson attack will not be allowed to hold rally, he said. Earlier on Saturday Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) imposed ban on National Press Club in the capital for indefinite period. According to DMP press release, all types of rally are banned in front of Press Club till further notice. Activists of several organizations came to police obstruction when they gathered to hold rally in front of Press Club on Saturday.


www.dailyprimenews.com/details.php?id=10370&pageName=National


----------



## Skallagrim

@Loki, to avoid loss of consistency plz consider merging the 5th of May thread with this one now.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skallagrim said:


> @Loki, to avoid loss of consistency plz consider merging the 5th of May thread with this one now.



Done...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

From the beginning Loki and others was questioning number of deads in May 6th massacre and now that news surfacing about how Awami league threatening and supressing victim families to come forward, I see instead of proofs and arguments thread is dumped with general other news. BY MOVING THE THREAD UNDER COMMON NEWS YOU DESTROYED THE THREAD, ITS SIGNIFICANCE AND ARCHIVAL VALUE.


----------



## Skallagrim

&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;
&#2536;&#2534; &#2478;&#2503;,&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;


&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2447;&#2472;
&#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;: &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2504;&#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2456;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;?

&#2476;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2460;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#8217; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2438;&#2455; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#8216;&#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#8217; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2527;&#2434; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2497;&#2433;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2538;&#2542; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;, &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2467;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2507;&#2487; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476; &#2438;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;-&#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2404;

&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#8216;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#8217; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2475; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2475;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2455;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2458;&#2480;&#8217; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2404;

&#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2475; &#2451; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2433;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2486;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2475; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#8217;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;-&#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#8217; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2456;&#2467;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2540; &#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2538;&#2542; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2524;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2475;&#2454;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2486;&#2495;&#2455;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2475;&#2454;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2455;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2438;&#2480;&#2447; &#2455;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2478;. &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2404;


??????-? ??????? ????? | ??????? | Rtnn.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Govt handled the situation in a very harsh way but I don't think there were any other options. What happened to your nick btw? :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

there is a revolution going on in Bangladesh?really? I haven't heard anything about on the news...

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Mattrixx

RangerPK said:


> there is a revolution going on in Bangladesh?really?* I haven't heard anything about on the news...*




Me too  ...



ShadowFaux said:


> Govt handled the situation in a very harsh way but I don't think there were any other options. What happened to your nick btw? :p



Oh Bro what you done. You waken up the dead thread again. 
Anyways its good to see your post.
Yes madx changed to Mattrixx. Nothing serious.


----------



## Skallagrim

Mayhem Motijheel: Documentary on 6th of May killing of Hefazat-e-Islami activists and supporters






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=342169032575872


----------



## Saiful Islam

Are you being for real? Who are you seriously, this ain't concering Indians. So you Bindu's need jump off this post. Where did this statistic come from? Every district you go to you will find off shoots of different organisations, what have you been reading Indian articles about this situation? LOL! Bounce back to Slumville!


----------

